# Manche investieren in Gold, andere in...



## Triple F (5. Januar 2003)

Edel-Stahl... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=1985966825

Auch wenn der Neupreis mit KB 1000 Märker war, so haben die Teile für einen Gebrauchsgegenstand relativ erträglichen Wertverlust.

3F


----------



## bsg (5. Januar 2003)

und ich depp tausche meine gegen cooks ... ;-)))

also manchmal muss man sich schon fragen wie du leute auf einen solchen preis kommen. wahrscheinlich muss da schwarzgeld gewaschen werden oder so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (5. Januar 2003)

Ich hab auch mal Revolution gekauft für ca. 1000 DM aber da war noch ein ganzes "Yo" dran    

Saludos 
Lowrider


----------



## ibislover (5. Januar 2003)

bei ebay sind die dinge halt immer soviel wert, wie jemand bereit ist dafür zu  bezahlen.

derdernureindritteldessenfürdiegleichekombozahlte,
phil


----------



## go-dirt (5. Januar 2003)

was würden die leute dann für eine paar columbus revolutions zahlen? 
die gezeigten sind truetemper revos...


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

na jetzt wird es ja bunt...gab es die in 2 varianten????


basti
*der um aufklärung bittet*


----------



## go-dirt (5. Januar 2003)

türlich, türlich...
die ersten serien waren aus colmbus rohren hergestellt. die letzten serien dann aus truetemper geröhr. 
das hat den einfachen grund, dass truetemper die rohrsätze einfach billiger liefern konnte, laut p.hamilton. ob das allerdings ein gute wahl war, wage ich doch zu bezweifeln. das TT-geröhr ist relativ spröde.
zu unterscheiden sind sie daran, dass bei den columbus versionen die gewinde fürs kleine kb direkt in den stern geschnitten wurden. bei den tt-revos fehlten diese gewinde. ausserdem hatten die columbus revos die glatte pulverbeschichtung und die aus tt eine rauhe.

ein syncros fan


----------



## lebaron (5. Januar 2003)

alles klar danke das wusste ich net...hab mich nur immer gewundert warum es matt und glanz gab


basti
*der erleuchtete*


----------



## bsg (6. Januar 2003)

@nils: dann muss ich mich ja noch mehr ärgern ... meine waren nämlich mit der glatten beschichtung und dem stern mit gewinde ...


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2003)

nicht ärgern ben!


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2003)

ähhm, nun mal ne frage bzw. anmerkung zu nils`Aufklärungsbeitrag.
Laut meinen Prospekten waren die ersten Revos aus True Temper und die nachfolgemodelle dann aus Reynolds. Was stimmt nun? Hab die Prospekte leider im Moment nicht bei der Hand, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher daß es so ist.

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (6. Januar 2003)

Bei meinen Klebte ne Weisse Taube drauf auf rotem Grund.
Die waren eindeutig aus Italienischem Columbus Stahl. (Wie bei den Autos, Rosten schon im Prospekt)


----------



## ibislover (6. Januar 2003)

kamen die da nicht auf den markt?
naja, jedenfalls habe ich ein 95er prospekt und da werden sie mit true temper rohren beschrieben.

gruss,
phil


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2003)

da ich ja schon länger auf der Suche nach eben diesen Revos war hab ich die Sache bei ebay natürlich schon länger verfolgt. Was da in letzter Zeit abgeht ist eigentlich unfassbar! Zu DM Zeiten wurden die Teile noch für um die 300 Märker vershopt, wo wir jetzt liegen seht ihr ja.
Und, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, dann hat dieser actionsports mg in der letzten Zeit mindestens zwei, ich glaube eher drei Revos immer zu wirklich astronomischen Preisen ersteigert! Auch bei anderen Syncros versteigerungen lag der gute immer ziemlich lange vorne. wenn ich mir dann noch seine Auktionsstrategie in der Gebotsübersicht anschaue fällt mir eigentlich gar nichts mehr ein.
So blöd wies vielleicht klingt, aber irgendwie liegt da bsg`s Anfangsverdacht wirklich nahe! 

Bert


----------



## lebaron (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bert serotta _
> *So blöd wies vielleicht klingt, aber irgendwie liegt da bsg`s Anfangsverdacht wirklich nahe!
> 
> Bert *




der da wäre?


basti
*der auch mitreden will*


----------



## andy2 (6. Januar 2003)

hatte da auch noch einen satz den ich nicht zu solch astronomischen summen verkaufte, sind die neuen


gruss andreas


----------



## bsg (6. Januar 2003)

Also mir bleiben da eigentlich nur zwei Vermutungen:

a) Schwarzgeld muss weg
b) Er "kauft" Sie ein paar Mal von sich selbst um den Marktpreis hochzutreiben

@bert: wirklich hübsch ! Da gehören Sie auch hin. Behandle Sie gut, Du weisst ja jetzt, daß die Dinger Gold wert sind ...

Bezüglich den Rohrsätzen bin ich mir auch nicht mehr ganz sicher, also auf diversen Exemplaren habe ich auch diesen Columbus Sticker gesehen (u.a. im Fat Chance Katalog 93 am TiFat). Und bei den ersten Prototypen (die mit dem Excenter im Pedalauge) ebenfalls. Auf meinen klebte allerdings nichts drauf, aber die Beschichtung ist glänzend und die Gewinde in den Stern geschnitten.

Können wir also folgendes feststellen:
1) Die ersten Revos waren auf jeden Fall auf Columbus Rohr
2) Die nächsten Serien waren aus True-Temper oder Reynolds (vielleicht ganz am Ende). Vielleicht auch gemischt (je nachdem was es gerade gab ...).

Grüsse
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (6. Januar 2003)

Den Sticker hier meinte ich (am 93er TiFat) ...


----------



## bert serotta (6. Januar 2003)

die Sticker aufm kurbelstern sind dann aber doch etwas aufdringlich. wobei...übrig hätte ich eh nochn paar...aber nee.

hat eigentlich jemand ein bild von den prototypen mit excenter? würde mich mal interessieren.
was haben die sich dabei eigentlich gedacht?? am berg mal schnell die kurbeln verkürzen für den runden tritt und beim downhill dann wieder lang um ordentlich drücken zu können?
klärt mich auf!

Bert


----------



## cdeger (6. Januar 2003)

Die "Powerlite Cranks" tauchten erstmals 1990 im Syncros-Katalog auf. Pippin&Co. fuhren auch damit rum, aber die Dinger gab es hierzulande definitiv NICHT zu kaufen. Auch nicht 1991, als sie unverändert im Katalog standen ...


altpapiersammler


----------



## cdeger (6. Januar 2003)

Erst 1992 kamen die edlen Kurbeln dann in homöopathischen Dosen in die hiesigen Shops. Inzwischen hießen sie "Revolution Cranks", waren aus Columbus Nivacrom-Rohren geschweißt und sahen so aus:


----------



## cdeger (7. Januar 2003)

... und es gab sogar ein passendes Bike dazu - leider nur im Katalog


----------



## cdeger (7. Januar 2003)

Also gut, 1993 ist eine Lücke im Archiv. Aber 1994 tauchen dann die unten gezeigten Revos auf - aus TrueTemper-Stahl.

Daneben der spaßige Text, der Titan und Aluminium als "simply too soft to efficiently transfer your mettle to the pedal" bezeichnet. Kamen nicht die silbernen Alu-Kurbeln schon ein Jahr später auf den Markt ?


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cdeger _
> *Also gut, 1993 ist eine Lücke im Archiv. Aber 1994 tauchen dann die unten gezeigten Revos auf - aus TrueTemper-Stahl.
> 
> *



kleine korrektur herr geschichte lehrer!
der scan stammt aus nem 95er und nicht 94er prospekt!
oder hatten die 2 jahren den gleichen!?  

und die alus kamen doch erst später auf dem markt...


auchmalklugschei$$,
phil


----------



## cdeger (7. Januar 2003)

... haben die Brüder des öfteren: 1990 und 1991 gab's den gleichen Katalog. Und '94/'95 offenbar auch ...


----------



## ibislover (7. Januar 2003)

das waren ja vögel!   

gruss,
phil


----------



## go-dirt (7. Januar 2003)

hätten sie jungs auch bei den anderen dingen so wirtschaftlich gehandelt, könnten wir noch freude an ihnen und ihrenn komponenten haben. könnten...  

nils
*4farbdruckistteuer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdeger (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *das waren ja vögel!
> *



... und die Stories dazu erzählt man besser nicht in der Öffentlichkeit  

Der sparsam angefertigte Katalog (1990 = 1991) war aber nicht wirklich eine Augenweide, Nils. Links oben, das ist die Heftklammer "made in Canada" ...


----------



## bsg (7. Januar 2003)

Also wie man sieht gab es auch die Columbus-Revos in verschiedenen Varianten:

a) mit ohne Gewinde im Stern (siehe 92er Katalogbild)

b) mit Gewinde direkt im Stern und der "neueren" Form (Pedalaufnahme) wie bei den TT-Revos 

Ich glaube inzwischen, daß die Jungs in Kanada einfach verarbeitet haben was es so an Rohrsätzen gab oder auch nicht ...


----------



## reisenistgesund (7. Januar 2003)

verbaut wird, was gerade da ist. aufkleber drauf und ab damit. oder glaubt ihr die sagen nem käufer dass er jetzt noch 6 monate auf seine 100 kurbeln warten muss, weil die italuiener gerade sommerferien haben und das just in time system noch nicht erfunden ist!

so richtig professionell is doch die ganze bike-szene nich - siehe auch die aussage von keith bontager zu den rahmennummern. die wollten eben auch nur spass und regelmäßig biken und surfen gehen und tee und bierchen zu sich nehmen.


----------



## Triple F (7. Januar 2003)

Chapeau!!

Ihr habt Antworten, wo andere nicht mal ne Frage haben!

Man lernt nie aus... 

3F


----------



## j.ö.r.g (8. Januar 2003)

hier noch einige Auszüge aus neueren Katalogen (1996)


PS: wenn die Kurbeln mit derselben Akribie hergestellt worden sind wie der Text im Katalog - dann Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## j.ö.r.g (8. Januar 2003)

Syncros 1996 (Teil2)


----------



## j.ö.r.g (8. Januar 2003)

Syncros 1999: Steel Revos

hier wird kein Rohrsatzhersteller mehr erwähnt


----------



## j.ö.r.g (8. Januar 2003)

Syncros 1999: Alu Revos


----------



## j.ö.r.g (14. Januar 2003)

hier noch ein Nachtrag:
ab 1997 waren die Revos dann von Reynolds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (14. Januar 2003)

Teil 2


----------



## bert serotta (14. Januar 2003)

dann lag ich also doch nicht so falsch mit meiner vermutung! man sollte eben immer alle prospekte bei der hand haben...


----------



## whoa (1. Februar 2003)

..sachs quarz 24k hartvergoldet.


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

Und in die hatte ich mal investiert...



So und ab jetzt OT-Runde.
Postet GÜLDENE Bike Parts (..oder gab´s das schon??)


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)




----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

...


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

AC...


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

Bartman....dedededededededäääää Bartman....


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

...


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

Paule....


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

.


----------



## oropeza (2. Februar 2003)




----------



## oropeza (2. Februar 2003)




----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2003)

.


----------



## Jeroen (2. Februar 2003)

Gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (2. Februar 2003)

Vorne noch so einer...


----------



## bert serotta (16. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2710571496&category=9201


----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bert serotta _
> *
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2710571496&category=9201 *



mal schauen ob er die 350 oder 380 die er in das paar investiert hat (auch bei ebay) wieder reinbekommt!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## Lowrider (16. Februar 2003)

und jetzt schon 181 EURO!!!! Sorry, aber die haben einen Schaden!

Die Preise sind schon recht Fantasievoll


----------



## beenert (16. Februar 2003)

was haltet ihr von den alu-syncros-kurbeln, die zur zeit
massenweise bei ebay rausgehauen werden?!
ich hab einen privaten hinweis bekommen, dass die teile beim
y-schriftzug brechen sollen?
stimmt das, oder habt ihr andere erfahrungswerte?


----------



## angeldust (16. Februar 2003)

stellt euch bloß ma vor, was abgeht, wenn erst der Oldtimerartikel in der Bike erschienen ist. Ich glaub ich deck mich vorher nochmal mit allem ein, was ich kriege. Danach werden nämlich erst recht Phantasiepreise für good old thangs gezahlt. Mann, wenn ich an all die Leute denke, die sich mit dem momentanen Status des Mountainbikens unbewusst langweilen. Die lesen den Artikel und dann geht die Jagd auf " Kultteile" los. Glücklich, wer dann im Besitz einer Revolution-Garnitur ist. Das ist besser als jede Aktie.


----------



## bert serotta (17. Februar 2003)

langsam würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wer dieser typ ist!? neulich hat der sogar nen alten ford escort verebayt!

tja, es wird ein rätsel bleiben...


ps: gott sei dank bin ich nun endlich im besitz ner revolution!!


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bert serotta _
> *langsam würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wer dieser typ ist!? neulich hat der sogar nen alten ford escort verebayt!
> 
> tja, es wird ein rätsel bleiben...
> ...


den typ kennt ihr alle besser als ihr denkt


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2003)

kommt mir das nur teuer vor oder muss der sich in der Preisregion bewegen ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9200&item=2710811390


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *kommt mir das nur teuer vor oder muss der sich in der Preisregion bewegen ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9200&item=2710811390 *



wie du siehst der pöbel zahlt und solange der das tut muss er das wohl kosten!


----------



## rasaldul (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *kommt mir das nur teuer vor oder muss der sich in der Preisregion bewegen ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9200&item=2710811390 *



Ist IMHO schon ziemlich gesalzener Preis. Der wollte 45 bei Sofort-Kauf dafür und wenn die Leute so weitermachen wird er am Ende noch mehr dafür bekommen 
Habe letztens für den allergleichen Steuersatz ebenfalls neu bei eBay 10,50 bezahlt - insofern halte ich die jetzige Summe um die 30 schon für überzogen


----------



## lupo2222 (17. Februar 2003)

eh, redet ihr hier von? bei solchen preisen (ebay) trenn ich mich liebend gern davon!!! inkl. kettenblättern und crankomatics!!! höhöhö


----------



## Lowrider (17. Februar 2003)

ach schade... Steuersatz is weg  

Wer von euch hat noch welche???? suche 2 x 1" und einen 1 1/8" XT 730er neu.

und noch 2x XT Stützen 26,8mm Neu

39Euro find ich nicht zu hoch... andere wollten mir soviel für einen King geben. Aber die Revos sind absolut der Hammer mit 182 Euro


----------



## Henning W (17. Februar 2003)

@bert serotta / @yetilover:

Beim Yo Eddy scheint der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen zu sein !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=1985859633


----------



## Henning W (17. Februar 2003)

@bert serotta / @yetilover:

Beim Yo Eddy scheint der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen zu sein !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=1985859633 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=2709632210&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Henning W _
> *@bert serotta / @yetilover:
> 
> Beim Yo Eddy scheint der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen zu sein !
> ...



da hamm´ wr´ aber ordentlich draufgelegt.
aber irgendwie scheint da eh kohle da zu sein, so systhematisch wie er (oder die) die parts abgreifen.


gruss,
phil


----------



## bsg (17. Februar 2003)

@Henning: Die Farbe ist ja auch grottenhäßlich ... Wer so was einem Eddy an tut !!!


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yetilover _
> *
> 
> er
> ...



ER ist schon richtig


----------



## Lowrider (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Henning W _
> *@bert serotta / @yetilover:
> 
> Beim Yo Eddy scheint der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen zu sein !
> ...



Der Preis ist berechtigt...    beim Verkauf war kein Bremskabelgegehalter dran


----------



## andy2 (17. Februar 2003)

und das obwohl mir das eh alles schon nicht koscher vorkommt wenn man mal die gebotsübersicht anschaut und die bewertungen, kommt einem schon einiges evtl komisch vor.


----------



## Henning W (17. Februar 2003)

....... oder wie es wirklich geschah ?!


Gute Analyse Andreas !

Ich würde sagen unser Käufer hat extrem schnell bezahlt und unser Verkäufer noch schneller bewertet.

Aktion beendet um 15:24:02 Uhr
Bewertung eingegangen um 18:23:37 Uhr

Sowas nennt man auch "Reibungslose Kaufabwicklung".  

Außerdem scheint mir da ein bestimmter "Agenten"-Bieter wirklich eine "Treuer"-Kunde zu sein.


----------



## Henning W (17. Februar 2003)

......... unser treuer Kunde hat schon wieder das höchste Gebot abgegeben !


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2710571496&category=9201 


So was nennt man Kundenbindung oder "Verarschung".


----------



## rasaldul (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Henning W _
> *......... unser treuer Kunde hat schon wieder das höchste Gebot abgegeben !
> 
> 
> ...



Nenn´es wie Du willst, unsere beiden Freunde kommen nämlich "rein zufällig" aus Mönchengladbach  . Darum sollte ma immer schön brav seine Bewertungen abgeben  
---> ist wohl schon fast ein Fall für die eBay-Polizei (oder die SOKO-KOKO?)


----------



## lebaron (17. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *
> 
> (oder die SOKO-KOKO?) *




LOL


----------



## joe.breeze (17. Februar 2003)

..lasst sie doch spielen. Auf ebay wird soviel Bockmist verzapft, da sollte man halt aufpassen, bei wem man 180 Euro für ne Kurbelgarnitur abdrückt ;-)

Gruß,

joe.breeze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bert serotta (18. Februar 2003)

wies ausschaut erhärtet sich bsg´s anfangsverdacht immer mehr!

da der typ ja hier aus dem forum sein soll wärs doch nun wirklich interessant zu wissen wer das ist!!!

bert serotta fordert: hosen runter!!!


----------



## bert serotta (18. Februar 2003)

das ging ja wirklich schneller als gedacht!

tja, lieber Ralf, die hose ist runter!

du hast natürlich das recht zu schweigen (...und wie das in den amerikanischen filmen immer so heißt), doch wäre doch hier und jetzt der richtige ort einige sachen klar zu stellen!?

Bert Zimmermann


----------



## andy2 (18. Februar 2003)

ach so ihr wusstet es nicht, ups da hätte ich euch lange schon helfen können.


----------



## PrimOChris (18. Februar 2003)

Wer ist Ralf, kenn ich den?

Verstehe ich das richtig, daß es hier um Manipulation von Ebayauktionen geht, was den unangenehmen Effekt hat, das sich diese Preise dann auch ausserhalb dieser "Scheingeschäfte" als "Richt- oder Referenzpreise" manifestieren könnten?


Könnt Ihr vielleicht für Aufklärung sorgen? z.B. ->PM
Was ist Actionsports in Mönchengladbach für ein Laden? 


btw. Hätte noch´n Satz Onza Canties OVP, Gebote bitte ab 140 per Pm....


----------



## lebaron (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> btw. Hätte noch´n Satz Onza Canties OVP, Gebote bitte ab 140 per Pm.... *





ich lach mich kaputt........naja...aber wenn auf ebay syncros kurbeln für 320 euro weggehen dann kann man ja auch onzas für 140 verscherbeln!


----------



## moitrich (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Bei 301 sind sie ja schon also darf ich die ONZAs für 130 haben?


----------



## Cycleshark (20. Februar 2003)

....352 euros....zum ersten....zum zweiten....und zum.....


----------



## PrimOChris (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von moitrich _
> *
> 
> 
> Bei 301 sind sie ja schon also darf ich die ONZAs für 130 haben?  *



Nein, 130 sind definitiv zu wenig, habe per mail schon ne ganze Menge Angebote, wenn Du noch einsteigen möchtest, sag mal 165 an.... 

und wenn´s so weitergeht, kann ich mir auch bald Revos leisten, die sind ja immer noch unter 400, ich glaub da schlag´ich gleich mal zu...


----------



## rasaldul (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *....352 euros....zum ersten....zum zweiten....und zum..... *



Würde ja fast eine Wette annehmen das er mehr bekommt als er gezahlt hat, "zufällig" bietet ja jetzt auch der schon bekannte Kollege aus "zufällig" derselben Stadt mit - das nenn´ ich Nachbarschaftshilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *....352 euros....zum ersten....zum zweiten....und zum..... *




Nun ja,

ein ganz neues ebay-aMitglied. Noch recht unerfahren und voller spontaner Bietfreude. 
Da kann der Preis schon mal klettern. 
Aber wenigstens sind jetzt die Vorwürfe vom Tisch, dass der Verkäufer zu viel Stammkundenpflege betreibt. Denn dieser Bieter hat sich nämlich erst vor 6 Tagen  angemeldet!


----------



## andy2 (20. Februar 2003)

das sagt doch aber auch nicht unbedingt was gutes, oder mit ner neuen email gibts auch ne neue id und schon sind die alten kunden neue kunden.reine vermutung und spekulation


----------



## PrimOChris (20. Februar 2003)

Und weil´s so schön ist für die Nachwelt wenigstens der erste Satz: 


"Trenne Mich nur ungerne davon, aber das Liebe Geld.....!"



und ich dachte bisher es hiesse "die Liebe", tja...



Onza Canties jetzt ab 189,- (pro stk)




Ergänzung: Diese Revos hat mir jemand vor der Nase weggeschnappt, um sie an sein Jekyll zu schrauben...


----------



## rasaldul (20. Februar 2003)

> Diese Revos hat mir jemand vor der Nase weggeschnappt, um sie an sein Jekyll zu schrauben...



Hab´ ich mir auch gerade gedacht, sieht bestimmt super aus  



> Onza Canties jetzt ab 189,- (pro stk)



Sorry Chris, aber ist das ein Witz den ich nicht kapier´ oder ... 
Wenn das kein Witz ist: tausche Manitou FS von 1993 in 17" gegen Eigentumswohnung!


----------



## lebaron (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> Nein, 130 sind definitiv zu wenig, habe per mail schon ne ganze Menge Angebote, wenn Du noch einsteigen möchtest, sag mal 165 an....
> ...



sorry aber wen es bei anderen mit der geistigen umnachtung schon so weit ist, dass sie 160 euro für onza  bieten dann haben die nicht mal mehr beileid verdient!!!!


----------



## lebaron (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von PrimOChris _
> *
> 
> Onza Canties jetzt ab 189,- (pro stk)
> ...




TRÄUM bitte weiter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (20. Februar 2003)

...war doch nur ein *Scherz*!


----------



## ibislover (20. Februar 2003)

aber nur 8 euro investiert!  

gruss,
phil


----------



## peppaman (21. Februar 2003)

möönsch pecken...

hab mich auch schon im geld schwimmen sehen 

alter räuber 

kommste nach kö-bonn?


----------



## JFK (21. Februar 2003)

hab gerade im Auftrag für einen Bekannten Revos in Ibäääh
gesetzt.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2712597855


----------



## lebaron (22. Februar 2003)

ich frage moich grade ernsthaft wie man freiwillig 71 euros für xt hakenpeddaeln hinlegen kann


----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2003)

Positivbeispiele:

Hab mal neue XC-Pros-Pedalskis für 45 Öisröö auf Ebay gekauft, geht noch.

Und hier Campa-Icarus-Bremshebel (öhnliche Record OR) für schlappe 15 Euro SOFORTKauf:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=2712396309

Hatte ich mir auchs schon überlegt...  habs aber dann gelassen.
Der Ebay-"attenzione" ist doch bestimmt auch mal hier im Forum ?


----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2003)

Aber mal wieder ein NEgativ-Beispiel:

Cook-Bros-Racing-Kurbels:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=2711751175

mom. auf 143 Öiröö


----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=2710647375

oooh, Auuaaa...

wenn das centaur-Schaltwerk schon so teuer ist... oha

nee, neee, hätte doch da mal das Record-OR kaufebn sollen, das war angemessener im Preis


----------



## rasaldul (23. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=2710651614&rd=1 

Hier haben unsere "Schnäppchenjäger" wohl gepennt - die einzige Erklärung für mich ist: entweder sind sie alle Zwerge (so wie ich) oder das Fehlen von Suchbegriffen und falscher Auktionsüberschrift machte es so billig.
Wenn ich doch nicht schon soviel hätte bzw. das "Original" von dem Ding   Ha, ich könnte gerade kotzen!!!


----------



## andy1 (24. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=2713020675

259.-- Öiröö Sofortkauf auch kein schlechter Preis für so ein nettes Rad mit kpl. XT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reisenistgesund (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rasaldul _
> *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=2710651614&rd=1
> 
> sind die anderen dinge, die der gute mensch verkauft: likörkelche, dekorative marmeladegläser und neues old spice after shave - da hat mal jemand ausgemistet. und das brave weib im nacken: "wenn du meine likörkelche bei ebay reinsetzt, dann muss aber auch dein scheiss fahrrad weg". ok mutti! *


----------



## phatlizard (25. Februar 2003)

Ich hab gerade gehört, Ralf - Mr. Actionssports - habe einen Verkehrsunfall gehabt und liegt im Krankenhaus. Weiss jemand mehr? Er ist hier als YoEddy2 bekannt ... !

phaty


----------



## olli (25. Februar 2003)

Das habe ich auch gerade erfahren. Aber er soll nächste Woche wieder im Shop sein, also scheint es halbwegs glimpflich zu sein. Näheres weiß ich nicht, wünsche aber von München aus: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lowrider (25. Februar 2003)

Wann hatte er den Unfall? er hat mir gestern noch geschrieben?

Gute Besserung aus der Schweiz wünscht 

Jacques/ Lowrider


----------



## moitrich (1. März 2003)

Da die REVOS so gut weggehen, verkaufen einige alles unter "SYNCROS REVOLUTION".

Schlagt zu, der Neupreis lag bei 850 DM!   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2714238983&category=9201


----------



## andy1 (7. März 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2715643380&category=9201


was soll man dazu sagen ? für so ein halbes Teil soviel Kohle ?

Zuerst wollte ich ja fast noch zuschlagen abner als sich dann die Seite aufbaute...


----------



## bert serotta (7. März 2003)

tja, leider riechen immer mehr den braten. gut wenn man seine "oldschooler" und "kultbikes" bereits im trockenen hat!

nur schade daß schon die männer aus den eigenen reihen die preise salzen.

ach die welt ist schlecht


----------



## bert serotta (13. März 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9200&item=2714914854&rd=1

kann mir jemand erklären was hier läuft???

Bert


----------



## lupo2222 (13. März 2003)

und wenn mer eben dabei sind,

hab noch ne alte RS Mag 21(??) nicht funktionsfähig, nen syncros-vorbau ohne klemmung und kappe, nen syncros-lenker gekürzt und auf einer seite durch ein barend eingedrückt und noch ein rechtes syncros-barend. alles nur gegen gebot und kein gebot wird ernst genommen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (13. März 2003)

he haben die geld zuviel...für ein (naja ist auch neu, aer trotzdem ) syncros t-shirt 6tage vor schluss schon 15,50 zu bieten???naja...dumm, dumm, dumm....

mfg thomas, derendlichnenflitecarbon1hat!


----------



## bert serotta (13. März 2003)

wenn das der flite evo war der heute bei ebay rausging war der aber auch nicht gerade billig...   


Bert


----------



## Lowrider (13. März 2003)

Ach das waren noch Zeiten Als die Japaner noch Qualität geliefert haben.
Steuersätze aus der besten Shimano Gruppe die es je gab


----------



## bert serotta (13. März 2003)

find ich nicht witzig!!!


----------



## Lowrider (13. März 2003)

@berti

cool down! ich finds auch nicht witzig das die Japser keine Qualität mehr liefern.... siehe Bild, Japanischer Steuersatz überlebt. Rahmen ist am Unterrohr durchgerostet

@alle
Suche Neuwertige Kurbeln aus der 730er Serie

Tausche Neuen Brave Rahmen gegen Komplette Neuwertige Deore XT 730er Gruppe

Saludos 

Low"funky"rider


----------



## bert serotta (14. März 2003)

...noch nen satz schwarzer xt 730 Kurbeln in meiner Vitrine liegen. und der ist ziemlich neuwertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-dirt (14. März 2003)

@ Low"funky"rider

hast du noch bilder von dem prachtstück des herrn lindsay?

danke


----------



## Lowrider (14. März 2003)

ja hab ich, aber zuhause auf dem Rechner....


----------



## Cycleshark (14. März 2003)

"@alle
Suche Neuwertige Kurbeln aus der 730er Serie

Tausche Neuen Brave Rahmen gegen Komplette Neuwertige Deore XT 730er Gruppe

Saludos"


hmmm....da wüsst ich jemanden....  der dir helfen könnte  

tschausen petowitsch


----------



## oldschooler (14. März 2003)

hi

doch der wars...!

mfg thomas, derfindetdasderpreisgehtdadersattelwieneuistundeinandrerauchbei40stehtundnoch3tagedauert ))


----------



## andy1 (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *"@alle
> Suche Neuwertige Kurbeln aus der 730er Serie
> 
> ...




Hey, ihr macht den Thread kaputt !

Thema verfehlt, setzen, 6 !


----------



## Eisenfahrer (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andy1 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


genau!
nehmt dies:
http://www.cycle24.de/shop/page.cgi?g=Detailed/159.html&d=1
und weil's so schöööön ist auch gleich grafisch hinterher:


----------



## phatlizard (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eisenfahrer _
> *
> genau!
> nehmt dies:
> ...



Jetzt kriegt es aber Fertigmacher-Anwandlungen ... ich werd mich mal mit KOKO beraten, ob wir eine Plagiats-Klage einreichen sollen!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (19. März 2003)

1. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=1985859633 


2. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=2709632210&rd=1 

Sorry, aber irgendwie hab´ ich doch das Gefühl das hier was nicht ok ist  Vergleicht mal die Gebotsliste bei 2. und 3. 

3. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=2718419240


----------



## odelay (19. März 2003)

actionsports_mg und jokt kommen auch beide zufällig aus Mönchengladbach 

ein Schelm wer Blödes dabei denkt


----------



## rasaldul (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von odelay _
> *..........beide zufällig aus Mönchengladbach............. *



eben deswegen. Will ja echt im Normalfall niemandem das Geschäft verderben - aber das stinkt schon sehr stark..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phatlizard (20. März 2003)

Mit der Anzeige kriegt man auf ebay bestimmt alles los .. naja in England halt!

phaty


----------



## rasaldul (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phatlizard _
> *Mit der Anzeige kriegt man auf ebay bestimmt alles los .. naja in England halt!
> 
> phaty *



Stimmt, die Engländer fahren ja voll auf die Orange-Rahmen ab


----------



## andy2 (20. März 2003)

frag ihn doch mal was das soll, da bekommst du eine von den genialen antworten oder gleich einen anschiss, oder mail das mal an ebay dann schmeissen sie ihn raus damit wäre allen sehr geholfen


----------



## olli (20. März 2003)

Es ist doch ganz einfach. Das ist ein prima Stammkunden. Aber bei der ersten Auktion war er etwas knapp bei Kasse und bat um Rücktritt. Durch eine glückliche Fügung hat er jetzt wieder Geld und versucht es nochmal. 
So war das auch bei der Fimoco Gabel, die mehrmals versteigert wurde. Auch ein Stammkunde Mit solchen Stammkunden ist man echt gestraft. Blöd wenn man gleich mehrere hat.


----------



## andy1 (20. März 2003)

was ihr alles findet.

Gibts da noch mehr so Beispiele ?  *neugier*


----------



## oldschooler (20. März 2003)

hi

welche ein pech ich hab schon kurbeln, sonst hätt ich mir die revos bei ebay geholt!

also der preis is heftig bei dem zustand ..stimmt ihr mir zu??


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2718649900&category=9201

mfg thomas, derseinebigfootsgradepoliert


----------



## Fixel (20. März 2003)

was mich bei denen viel nachdenklicher stimmt als das aussehen, ist die schreibe vom anbieter. das lässt mich fürchten, dass die in der verweildauer bei diesem schlimmste sachen hat erleiden müssen. mehr als ein ordentlicher ccler ihr wohl antun könnte.

gibts da keine "kurbelschutzgesetze" gegen?    

und sowieso, mit ein bisserl tipp-ex sehen die doch wieder wie neu aus!

gruß
fixel


----------



## Fixel (23. März 2003)

...in gold verwandelt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=2717889031&rd=1

ich glaub, ich werde mal ein paar spezis über dem großen teich auf die jagd schicken, und werde dann reich


----------



## ibislover (5. April 2003)

in gold investiert!
und sogar 1 1/4"!    

gruss,
phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokopelli (6. April 2003)

*kopfschüttel*

Sowas passiert offensichtlich, wenn man Ringle bei Ebay richtig schreibt:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15529&item=2719919767&rd=1

Hätte die nicht 26,8 sein können

Gruß Koko*15,50...ich packs nich*


----------



## Fixel (6. April 2003)

und hier der pendant zum moby post von koko

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2720829571&category=9201

dagegen entwickeln sich revos zum low-budget-produkt. soviel habe ich ja für meine nicht neu bezahlt!


----------



## olli (13. April 2003)

Schon wieder dieses Yo Eddy:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3603862313&category=32508

Ob "jokt" den Rahmen wohl wieder (das wäre dann das dritte Mal) ersteigert?


----------



## rasaldul (13. April 2003)

der is ja dümmer als die polizei erlaubt! plausibel wäre ja wenn ihn der kollege "jokt" verkaufen würde, bleibt ja anscheinend sowieso in der familie - seine investierten 600 eusen wird er wohl nie mehr sehen.


----------



## ebubekr (13. April 2003)

die vergoldeten sachs kurbeln kenn ich doch , genau die waren doch bei bike-attack in berlin mal gewesen oder zumindetens  was davon noch übrig gebliben ist nur schade das sie erste ihren service nach herunter kommen des ladens verbessert haben


----------



## Cycleshark (18. April 2003)

...2400 dollaritos fürn bmx...gibts hier....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22677&item=3603663169&rd=1

goldfingerpete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (26. April 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3604766047&rd=1

wieder malö Wahnsinn, um 80 Merker für ein immerhin angekratztes XT-Schaltwerk


----------



## Cycleshark (11. Mai 2003)

...steht im moment bei 3250 dollaritos....autsch....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2172301554&category=420


----------



## andy1 (11. Mai 2003)

so ein Brodierahmen hier:

ohne Gabel gar kein schlechter Preis und trotz des späten Baujahrs noch reichlich klassisch

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=3607168932&rd=1


----------



## kAos (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *...steht im moment bei 3250 dollaritos....autsch....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2172301554&category=420 *



der typ scheint ein exklusiver sammler zu sein oder zumindest liebhaber extrem seltener und alter teile...

schaust du:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=2169071036

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=2169062845

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=2169058175

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27950&item=3601739382

 krass... möchte wissen wat der schafft, hehe 


gruss

sebastian


----------



## raymund (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *
> 
> krass... möchte wissen wat der schafft, hehe
> ...




Preishochtreiber bei Ebay...

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Kokopelli (21. Mai 2003)

Bischen übertrieben!!!

Und dann noch bei der Referenz durch Bewertungen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2731069028&category=30746

Gruß Koko


----------



## Olaf-Schwarz (22. Mai 2003)

für fast 600 gebe ich meinen auch ab! 
Race Lite 21" BJ scheinbar vor `94 in schwarz, ohne Federgabelgeometrie. Na ja für 500 ist es auch eurer.

Olaf


----------



## Cycleshark (22. Mai 2003)

moin

na wie wärs mit güldenen pool singlspeed höbs....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3609358077

onklegoldfingerpete


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Juni 2003)

... wieder nach oben 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3612827780&category=36135&rd=1

'ne bonti forke für 227,50 dollarewitsche ist doch auch was .....

frohdassowasimkellerruht 
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Juni 2003)

... xt daumies sind jetzt wirklich gold wert 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3612827780&category=36135&rd=1

sind doch 94.22 oiros ein wahrlich stolzes entgelt 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (20. Juni 2003)

hab leider keinen link...aber syncros Crank-o-matics für 45euro????????is das net en bisschen übertrieben??? haben doch neu meines wissens nach in den jahren 95-98 79,90DM gekostet oder???

was würdet ihr für nen satz geben?

mfg thomas


----------



## ibislover (23. Juni 2003)

glückwunsch! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3613455901&category=42317&rd=1


/phil


----------



## ibislover (23. Juni 2003)




----------



## Cycleshark (18. August 2003)

....1200 dollaritos für ein satz dieser campi naben ausm 1949

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2186227501&category=420&rd=1


----------



## raymund (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... xt daumies sind jetzt wirklich gold wert
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3612827780&category=36135&rd=1
> ...



geht doch noch.
Ich habe für einen OVP Satz XT-Daumies 100,-  gezahlt, allerdings zu meinen Ebay-Anfangszeiten.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## phattyred (31. August 2003)

...vom herrn jokt!

 "ritchey rahmen"


----------



## olli (1. September 2003)

der hat so viel Zeug beim asmg "eingekauft", jetzt muss er halt mal wieder was verkaufen...


----------



## zurkoe (1. September 2003)

Aber scheeeeen!
Wurde sowas eigentlich später nochmal gebaut. Hochflansch mit solchen grossen runden Aussparungen?


----------



## pianaura (14. September 2003)

da gerade ein ähnliches Thema gepostet wurde hier der Ursprungsthreat.

Ein Ringlé Mojo:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3624982535&category=9197&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phattyred (14. September 2003)

...für ein paar bremsbeläge


----------



## Triple F (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pianaura _
> *da gerade ein ähnliches Thema gepostet wurde hier der Ursprungsthreat.
> 
> Ein Ringlé Mojo:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3624982535&category=9197&rd=1 *



Hab 2 silberne OVP für 13 erstanden (vor nem Jahr oder so...).

Denke, der Irak-Krieg hat die Teile auch im Wert steigen lassen


----------



## Kokopelli (19. September 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3626791350&category=9201

Guckt ihr hier.

Nicht so spektakulär?

Dann schaut mal auf die Versandkosten

Gruß Koko


----------



## Kokopelli (17. Oktober 2003)

Sagt mal,krieg ich hier grad irgendwas nicht mit???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3630448724&category=32508

Gruß Koko


----------



## rasaldul (17. Oktober 2003)

wer´s hat sollte zuschlagen.........http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3632457860&category=15529


----------



## YoEddy2 (18. Oktober 2003)

Ach Ollilein,

Der Hr. Jokt Kauft wirklich bei Uns ein ....!
Nicht wie Du Vermuttest..... ;-))))


                   Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (20. Oktober 2003)

...sollte schnellstens mal beim grossen e vorbeischauen...denn hier tanzt der katalog-bär..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3631762203&category=7295&rd=1

observer pete


----------



## andy2 (20. Oktober 2003)

was uns nur zeigt das die briten vom bieten keine ahnung haben

ad


----------



## Cycleshark (24. Oktober 2003)

> denn hier tanzt der katalog-bär



..und der bär tanz weiter...

66 dollaritos für fat chance 1991
76 dollaritos für fat chance 1992...   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3632244742&category=42317&rd=1

observer pete


----------



## Cycleshark (25. Oktober 2003)

und wieder mal ein oller simplex wechsel...der für $4495 in japan ein neues schaltauge fand.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2197514258&category=420


----------



## andy1 (26. Oktober 2003)

[Edit: Andy1 drückt sein nichtgefallen aus]

71 Eusen ? Geht die Jacke an ein Forumsmitglied ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2760407441&category=18677&rd=1


----------



## Staabi (27. Oktober 2003)

Tag auch,

was ist denn hier los? Ich muss doch sehr um Mäßigung bitten.  Macht das meinetwegen per PM aus, aber nicht hier im Forum. Wenn der Thread nicht bald wieder zum Thema zurückfindet wird er geschlossen, und das wäre doch schade drum.

[Edit: Tja, mein Apell hat leider nichts genutzt. Thread deshalb temporär geschlossen. Wenn sich heute abend die Gemüter wieder beruhigt haben wird der Thread wieder geöffnet.]

[Edit 2: Thread wieder geöffnet. Bitte haltet Euch an die Forenregeln und an das Topic des Threads. Danke. Staabi]

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Horst Link (29. Oktober 2003)

Nicht übel für ein paar Kurbelschrauben. Muss nochmal im Keller nachschauen...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=3629023063


----------



## lebaron (29. Oktober 2003)

WER ODER WAS IST RENE HERSE?


----------



## BOOZE (29. Oktober 2003)

der gleiche, welcher das Schaltwerk gekauft hat?
Vielleicht, läuft da so ne art Geldwäsche zwischen den Beiden!


----------



## Lowrider (30. Oktober 2003)

Rene Herse = Französischer Fahradkomponenten Hersteller
gibts seit Jahren nicht mehr... Vorkriegs Top Komponente, 
Was heute Shimano DuraAce und  Campa Record sind war ganz früher

Herse, Campagnolo , Huret usw.

Wer eine Herse Nabe hat oder sogar ein Wechsel der kann viel Geld damit verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (30. Oktober 2003)

So kann man natürlich auch Geld verdienen. Leute macht Fotos!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2762820463&category=30746


----------



## Kokopelli (10. November 2003)

Ja isset denn???

Möchte euch nur mal den Spiegel vorhalten

Dat Dingen hat bei Gekko 22 Mack gekostet...und das war schon zuviel.

Ich hätte mir mehrere kaufen sollen...dann wär ich jetzt reich

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3636803962&category=7295

Und die Auktion läuft noch über 6 Tage!!!







Gruß Koko*fassungslos*


----------



## itz (10. November 2003)

... immer hin ist es ein Yeti Schlüsselanhänger  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3635316485&category=32507

Cheers Chris


----------



## YoEddy2 (11. November 2003)

Und darüberhinaus auch noch ein Flaschenöffner, na dann Prost !

                       Ralf


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von itz _
> *... immer hin ist es ein Yeti Schlüsselanhänger
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3635316485&category=32507
> ...




Jesus verhüllt verschämt sein Gesicht - wie peinlich ist denn das Bitte schön?!!!!!!


----------



## insanerider (12. November 2003)

ich hab da noch was...hoffe,das war jetzt noch nciht dabei:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2765242506&category=9193

ist das jetzt frech oder wie?

ps: verkaufe getragene bikeshorts, mit denen ich auf einem 90er Yo Eddy gesessen habe: gebote ab 150 euro an mich ;-)


----------



## YoEddy2 (12. November 2003)

Ist ja Super, das hat er bei Mir ersteigert auf Ebay wenn Ich Mich recht erinnere........tztztztztz !

                    MFG Ralf


----------



## WODAN (12. November 2003)

............ zum Sonderpreis bei Ebay


----------



## Horst Link (12. November 2003)

Schade Herr Deinhardt. So ein Prachtstück was  ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3636316600&category=22681&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (12. November 2003)

kleine nachhilfestunde im falschen thread - passt aber genau zu diesem rahmen....



> _Original geschrieben von Scot Nicol _
> *I actually think that's my old bike. It's a Type II fork, Ibis made 'em,
> Steve Potts made 'em, Charlie Cunningham made 'em. The description on there
> was for Suntour Rollercams, but they were actually some rollercams Charlie
> ...



p.s.: Oh, and LD stands for Limp D...


----------



## insanerider (12. November 2003)

so ein schönes set.....okok grell...aber...wow....
hab grad die neue bike in der hand und sehe da...retro..(was ein wort)..ein schneeweißes YETI.........ist das schön.....


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2003)

... blöd wird man eigentlich gehalten 






pace kettenblatt ich lach mich tot....

ciao
flo


----------



## lebaron (22. November 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640214455&category=9198


----------



## azraelcars (22. November 2003)

der ist am start schon falsch eingespeicht,wahrscheinlich haben sie in der ersten serie noch geübt


----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von azraelcars _
> *der ist am start schon falsch eingespeicht,wahrscheinlich haben sie in der ersten serie noch geübt *



... keine ahnung....

der ist nicht falsch eingespeicht. das sind kohle/kevlar speichen, genial gemacht das teil, ultraleicht (ju's laufräder bei seinem ersten toursieg) und das schlimmste, der preis ist realistisch der da steht ....

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (22. November 2003)

... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=3638068389

meinenglückwunschdemverkäufer
flo


----------



## azraelcars (22. November 2003)

aber bitte,wenn man die seite rechts der nabe mit derl inken vergleicht,ist das definitiv nicht gleich.wenn doch,suche ich demnächst einen augenarzt auf.


----------



## rasaldul (22. November 2003)

@flo

bin ja rennradtechnisch nicht sehr bewandert, aber waren jan ullrich´s laufräder nicht  lightweight ?


----------



## oropeza (22. November 2003)

...waren die lightweight`s mal heylight´s. Was genau zur Umbenennung geführt hat, was ich auch nicht. Aber die Teile sind baugleich.


----------



## xc-mtb (22. November 2003)

...ist eine Minischmiede /bzw. Backofen aus Bayern. In der letzten Starshotausgabe (Nr. 8) war da ein Interview mit den beiden. Recht interessant, da müssen Lance und Jan sogar bezahlen. Lance schickt angeblich Weihnachtskarten um in der Gunst nicht zu verfallen!!!

Mit heylight haben die gar nichts zu tun. Machen meines Wissens auch nur Laufräder. Kostenpunkt so jenseits von 2500 Euro 

Nen Toursieg soll es wohl Wert sein!

CUIP

Matze


----------



## ibislover (22. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von oropeza _
> *...waren die lightweight`s mal heylight´s. Was genau zur Umbenennung geführt hat, was ich auch nicht. Aber die Teile sind baugleich. *


halbwissen...
die lightweight sind von 2 "opis" entwickelt worden und werden bis heute in ´nem schuppen mit nem uralt küchenbackofen gebaut.
da ist keine verbindung zu heylight, außer das im shop von heylight auch lightweight laufräder zu kaufen sind!


----------



## ibislover (22. November 2003)

@xc-mtb
genau so isses.
eine reportage in südwest 3 habe ich auch mal gesehen. war quasi die verfilmte version des starshot-interviews.


gruß,
phil


----------



## zocker (23. November 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639861626&category=32508


----------



## whoa (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zocker _
> *http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639861626&category=32508
> 
> *



in welchem shop hier hängt denn bitte noch sowas rum?


----------



## zocker (24. November 2003)

würde mich auch mal interessieren, wo der rumhängt.
die läden, die mal ziegen hatten, gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popp (24. November 2003)

das stimmt so nicht. beim radsportladen meines vertrauens hängt noch ein goat im fenster! weiß/grün/lila (glaub ich). mit einem ovalen rohrsatz. müsste so 89/90/91 sein? 
wer weiß näheres?

außerdem hängt dort noch ein merlin sowie ein erster pace!

die anderen goats und boulder hat der typ erste kürzlich verhökert! so vor 1-2 jahren.

bilder mach ich gerne mal wenn ich wieder mal dort bin. wollt ich sowieso schon ewig in die wege leiden!


----------



## whoa (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von popp _
> *das stimmt so nicht. beim radsportladen meines vertrauens ..*



BERLIN ?! 

naja ist ja noch früh am morgen, da kriegt man die äuglein nicht so weit auf..


----------



## zocker (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von popp _
> *das stimmt so nicht. beim radsportladen meines vertrauens hängt noch ein goat im fenster! weiß/grün/lila (glaub ich). mit einem ovalen rohrsatz. müsste so 89/90/91 sein?
> wer weiß näheres?*



welche grösse denn?


----------



## zocker (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von whoa _
> *
> 
> BERLIN ?!
> ...


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2003)

langsam wird es find ich echt LÄCHERLICH


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639429652&category=9197&rd=1


----------



## zocker (26. November 2003)

das is aber nen normaler preis für das dingens bei e...



> _Original geschrieben von lebaron _
> *langsam wird es find ich echt LÄCHERLICH
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639429652&category=9197&rd=1 *


----------



## lebaron (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zocker _
> *das is aber nen normaler preis für das dingens bei e...
> 
> *



das macht ihn nicht wenige lächerlich ... vielleicht sollten manche mal die rosabrille abgelegen, das sind fast NEUNZIG DM...


----------



## Jeroen (26. November 2003)

Santa Claus has a present for me.... 


 














Verdammter Ebay.. wird noch mein Tot!!


----------



## CarstenB (26. November 2003)

Zie ginds komt de stoomboot uit Canada weer aan.
Hij brengt ons een Ti stuur, ik zie hem al staan...

Gefeleciteerd!

Groetjes, Carsten

   maar alleen Gulpener!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeroen (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CarstenB _
> *Zie ginds komt de stoomboot uit Canada weer aan.
> Hij brengt ons een Ti stuur, ik zie hem al staan...
> 
> ...




  Du bist mir einer!!


War fast vergessen dir herzlich zu danken Carsten... also: Danke!!!


----------



## kAos (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Santa Claus has a present for me....
> 
> 
> ...




cool wasssen das?  
sieht echt schick aus...

kAos


----------



## popp (27. November 2003)

...............mountain goat:
nein das teil hängt nicht in berlin und ist unverkäuflich. na ja ab einer gewissen summe wird sicherlich auch der "radsportladen meines vertrauens" schwach.

aber fotos mach ich wie verprochen gerne sowie ich mal wieder dort bis.

bis dahin...........immer schön weiterträumen vom good of goat


----------



## zocker (27. November 2003)

..und hier...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640863577&category=22679


----------



## zocker (27. November 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3639773965&category=27947


----------



## Jeroen (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kAos _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ein seltene DeKerf 3/2.5 Ti Stem-Bar Combo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (27. November 2003)

die würde eklig gut in mein mootant passen.


ad


----------



## Jeroen (27. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von andy2 _
> *die würde eklig gut in mein mootant passen.
> 
> 
> ad *



fast nicht so gut wie an meine '94iger DK


----------



## Triple F (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *
> 
> fast nicht so gut wie an meine '94iger DK  *


Ich hatte auch EWIG nach der Combo Ausschau gehalten, aber das war das erste Mal, dass es sie käuflich zu erwerben gab.

Naja, als ich gesehen hatte, dass du schon dran bist, wollt ich aber auch nimmer mitbieten.

Glückwunsch.

Ciao,
Triple F


----------



## CarstenB (29. November 2003)

mannoman, davon hab ich doch vor ein paar jahren noch einige weg geschmissen...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3638109279&category=56197

gruss, Carsten


----------



## bert serotta (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von popp _
> *...............mountain goat:
> nein das teil hängt nicht in berlin und ist unverkäuflich. na ja ab einer gewissen summe wird sicherlich auch der "radsportladen meines vertrauens" schwach.
> 
> ...




ich glaub ja nicht daß der herr G.K. schwach wird!

 

gruß,

bert


----------



## rasaldul (30. November 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640431396&category=9198&rd=1 

...und das obwohl sie eigentlich auch noch schei$$e sind


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Dezember 2003)

... ich schon immer mal haben, aber nicht für das geld 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3640715128&category=56195&rd=1

ciao
flo


----------



## BonelessChicken (7. Dezember 2003)

Habe ich was verpasst?  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3642535049&category=9201&rd=1
Da brauchte wohl jemand dringend ein Weihnachtsgeschenk, Spartarif ist was anderes


----------



## andy1 (8. Dezember 2003)

der hier brauchte auch noch ein weihnachtsgeschenk für sichs selbst,

Vorbau für 57 Euro, nicht mal aus TItan:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9200&item=3641722416


udn ich wollte den auch


----------



## andy1 (11. Dezember 2003)

Kataloge sind auch nicht gerade billig:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=3642697407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pianaura (12. Dezember 2003)

.... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2770304655&category=30746&rd=1


----------



## Cycleshark (15. Dezember 2003)

..für nur noch $256 übern ladentisch geflutscht....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3643994094&category=16143&rd=1

autsch..


----------



## kAos (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cycleshark _
> *..für nur noch $256 übern ladentisch geflutscht....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3643994094&category=16143&rd=1
> ...



da freut sich der verkäufer, ztztzt *kopfschüttel*
ES IST DOCH NUR EIN STÜCK ALU!!!   

 kAos


----------



## manic (18. Dezember 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3645460915

Nicht schlecht für ein Radl!


----------



## bsg (18. Dezember 2003)

@manic: geldwäsche ?!? kein normaler mensch zahlt für die kiste mehr als 3000 $ ...


----------



## manic (18. Dezember 2003)

aber das ist schon etwas strange.


----------



## phattyred (22. Dezember 2003)

...äääh gabel, naja egal immerhin zum doppelten neupreis!

brodie gabel

gruss matthias


----------



## Cycleshark (24. Dezember 2003)

...steuersätze... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3647223930&category=56197&rd=1 

fischmitzähnescharf


----------



## olli (31. Dezember 2003)

Zugegeben, diese Kurbeln sind eigentlich immer unterschätzt worden und meiner Meinung nach sogar schöner, als die 900er XTR. Aber muss man deshalb unbedingt übertreiben???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3647016500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (7. Januar 2004)

... jetzt auch rr reifen aus gold 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27925&item=2777440855

ciao
flo


----------



## Eisenfahrer (7. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von floibex _
> *... jetzt auch rr reifen aus gold
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27925&item=2777440855
> ...



....Und der Käufer wundert sich dann, dass keine 18 Reifen (oder gar 622?) aus dem Karton purzeln.
Oder habe ich die stückzahl überlesen  
reiner


----------



## andy1 (8. Januar 2004)

aber da will einer ganz groß auf der Retrowelle mitschwimmen mit einem Rad wie ich es mir auch mal aufgebaut habe aber in Ermangelung von Geld und guten Teilen.

Also ein schöner alter KLEIN-Attitude-Rahmen mit... (Achtung jetzt kommts) ->>>>  Shimano - E x a g e - Teilen....
also Schaltwerk und Bremsen etc...

wäre ja nicht weiter schlimm, kann ja jeder machen was er will
(ich hatte da früher immerhin 300LX-Parts dran, später XT).

Aber schaut euch mal den Preis an : 2999 Märker ääh Euronen will der dafür,
als wenn doch noch DM-Zeit wäre !?!?!??


der Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2777648369&category=9193


----------



## Hilleruli (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von olli _
> *Zugegeben, diese Kurbeln sind eigentlich immer unterschätzt worden und meiner Meinung nach sogar schöner, als die 900er XTR. Aber muss man deshalb unbedingt übertreiben???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3647016500 *



Die hatte ich auch im Auge (meine aktuelle Kurbel zeigt doch deutlich Haifischzahnneigung ), aber für den Preis ?
Wer weiss denn den damaligen Neupreis noch ?
Würde mich mal interessieren !

Gruß
Uli


----------



## rasaldul (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hilleruli _
> *
> 
> Die hatte ich auch im Auge (meine aktuelle Kurbel zeigt doch deutlich Haifischzahnneigung ), aber für den Preis ?
> ...



der 94er workshop nennt 424,-dm als preis, doch wie wir alle wissen sind die angegebenen preise auch überhöht (deswegen sind wohl auch in den letzten 3 workshops keine preisangaben mehr bei shimano zu finden). musst du mal in einer 94er "bike" nachschlagen bei den händleranzeigen, da kann man den damaligen "marktpreis" ziemlich gut herausfinden.


----------



## Beelzebub (9. Januar 2004)

424,- DM ist ja fast der 4fache Preis von dem was ich damals für meine bezahlt hatte.Naja der Pauli war schon immer etwas teuer.

ich muss dazu sagen das meine OEM Ware waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2004)

..... Syncros Banner 

Net schlecht!


----------



## olli (11. Januar 2004)

Wow: ein neuer Buckshaver Rahmen ohne Gabel und Zubehör 5.- teurer als ein neuer fb Ritcehy P21 Team mit Gabel, WCS Steuersatz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3651269312&category=32508&rd=1


----------



## Deleted 5247 (15. Januar 2004)

Sehr schöne Ex-Naben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## sevenack (18. Januar 2004)

... für 90 Euro ...  

und dann sehen die auch anders aus...
um den Drehpunkt (diese Walze am Anfang vom Hebel)
ist die Materialstärke nicht gleichbleibend dick   
kopien??? oder komisches baujahr?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3653776670&category=7295&rd=1


----------



## futzie (19. Januar 2004)

mit gleichbleibender Materialstärke würden die Spanner ihren Zweck verfehlen; sie würden nämlich nicht spannen


----------



## whoa (19. Januar 2004)

futzie schrieb:
			
		

> mit gleichbleibender Materialstärke würden die Spanner ihren Zweck verfehlen; sie würden nämlich nicht spannen



es soll sich ja schließlich um ringle handeln und die spannen ja bekanntlich durch drehen des hebels und nicht durch umlegen, aber das weißt du ja sicherlich


----------



## Lhafty (19. Januar 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> es soll sich ja schließlich um ringle handeln und die spannen ja bekanntlich durch drehen des hebels und nicht durch umlegen, aber das weißt du ja sicherlich


... und deshalb sollten das auch keine sein, weil man auf dem Bild deutlich sieht, daß die Bohrung im Hebel excentrisch angebracht ist.


----------



## andy2 (19. Januar 2004)

Lhafty schrieb:
			
		

> ... und deshalb sollten das auch keine sein, weil man auf dem Bild deutlich sieht, daß die Bohrung im Hebel excentrisch angebracht ist.



sind camtwist die ersten ringle werden auch zugedreht wie die twister und die bohrung ist nur aus stabilitätsgründen exzentrisch


ad


----------



## Lhafty (19. Januar 2004)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> sind camtwist die ersten ringle werden auch zugedreht wie die twister und die bohrung ist nur aus stabilitätsgründen exzentrisch
> 
> 
> ad


...und wieder was gelernt  

marc


----------



## cdeger (19. Januar 2004)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> sind camtwist die ersten ringle werden auch zugedreht wie die twister und die bohrung ist nur aus stabilitätsgründen exzentrisch
> 
> 
> ad



Naja,

"cam" heißt doch "Nocken" - dient also sehr wohl zum Spannen, aber vor allem dazu, dass sich die Dinger nicht ungewollt lösen.

Dass diese "Langsamspanner" eine definierte Vorspannung der Nabenachse - die zweitwichtigste Funktion solcher Bauteile also - ziemlich unmöglich machen, hat ihrem Ruf ja schon damals nicht geschadet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (19. Januar 2004)

cdeger schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,
> 
> "cam" heißt doch "Nocken" - dient also sehr wohl zum Spannen, aber vor allem dazu, dass sich die Dinger nicht ungewollt lösen.
> 
> Dass diese "Langsamspanner" eine definierte Vorspannung der Nabenachse - die zweitwichtigste Funktion solcher Bauteile also - ziemlich unmöglich machen, hat ihrem Ruf ja schon damals nicht geschadet



ok herr deger so ist es ganz richtig, aber zum spannen waren sie nie wirklich gedacht hatte cc nicht auch einen langsamspanner hast du evtl ein bild davon


ad


----------



## Lhafty (19. Januar 2004)

... und hier sogar dir richtige Farbe.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3654542649&category=32508

Wenn ich nur das nötige Kleingeld parat hätte ... mich würd auch wirklich interessieren, was ein Steuerlatz ist.  

marc


----------



## beenert (26. Januar 2004)

Na wenn das mal kein stolzer Preis ist....für ein paar hohle Naben...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3654530133&category=7295&rd=1


----------



## Kokopelli (26. Januar 2004)

Ja ja, heutzutage bekommt man einfach alles hinterhergeschmissen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3656857113&category=22679






Gruß Koko


----------



## andy1 (2. Februar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3656504616

kommt mir doch nicht so billig vor:

Mavic-Schaltwerk


----------



## andy1 (9. Februar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657624524&category=9201&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBDW%3AIT&rd=1

uiuiuiuiuiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, datt iss abba ma nen Preis, weia!

67,89 Eusen (incl. Versand) für nur ne 36-Loch 900er XTR-Vorderrad-Nabe, da sind einem aber die Gäule durchgegangen !? War zwar als Laufrad drin aber trotzdem.

Ich hab hier schon für einen ähnlichen Preis (60 oder 65) Euronen eine 900er XTR-  28(!)-Loch Nabe eingespeicht in einen Mavic-517-Felge angeboten.
Und das Laufrad ist noch zu haben


----------



## armin-m (11. Februar 2004)

Ich bin sprachlos:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3659173146&category=32507


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Februar 2004)

> uiuiuiuiuiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, datt iss abba ma nen Preis, weia!
> 
> 67,89 Eusen (incl. Versand) für nur ne 36-Loch 900er XTR-Vorderrad-Nabe, da sind einem aber die Gäule durchgegangen !? War zwar als Laufrad drin aber trotzdem.
> 
> ...



da hat halt wieder ein selbst ernannter ritter der gerechtigkeit aus dem forum den preis hoch getrieben. 

§1. Classic ist nich rudis reste rampe!


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657624524&category=9201&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBDW%3AIT&rd=1

... naja 12,11 ? wär ja schon resterampe und kein realistischer preis 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657624524&category=9201&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBDW%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> ... naja 12,11 ? wär ja schon resterampe und kein realistischer preis
> 
> ...



Damals im Satz für knapp über 40 Euronen geebayer, nenn ich mich nicht sehr irre


----------



## Schrau-Bär (11. Februar 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3657624524&category=9201&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBDW%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> ... naja 12,11 ? wär ja schon resterampe und kein realistischer preis
> 
> ...



Damals im Satz für knapp über 40 Euronen geebayert, wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre   Auch neu !


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (12. Februar 2004)

Schnäppchenmarkt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3660561084&category=9201


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Februar 2004)

*3*2*1*meins* schrieb:
			
		

> Schnäppchenmarkt:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3660561084&category=9201


 ... die hat er für $ 185 hier gekauft 

 irgendwie muss das porto ja wieder rein kommen...

 ciao
 flo


----------



## armin-m (22. Februar 2004)

Oh Mann!

hab ich irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt???

Für den Preis hätte er beim Fahrraddoc im Laden 2 davon bekommen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=3661301303&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDW:IT


----------



## original_not_me (22. Februar 2004)

wundel wird schon wissen, wieviel so n Ding wert ist...
27,2 mag ja selten sein, aber.... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3662716333


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (22. Februar 2004)

another pair of hutch pedals... noch 5 tage und schon bei 360 dollaritos ...autsch

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8843&item=3661891756&ssPageName=STRK:MEBWA:IT


eboy scout pete


----------



## nordstadt (22. Februar 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> another pair of hutch pedals... noch 5 tage und schon bei 360 dollaritos ...autsch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8843&item=3661891756&ssPageName=STRK:MEBWA:IT
> 
> ...


   Wenn ich die Sau erwische die mir mein Hutch Pro Racer geklaut hat    

nachachtjahrenimmernochnotamused...

Chris


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (22. Februar 2004)

nordstadt schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Sau erwische die mir mein Hutch Pro Racer geklaut hat
> 
> nachachtjahrenimmernochnotamused...
> 
> Chris




brauchst du noch einen pro racer?
habe noch einen in weiß von 1984 mit gabel in NEU!


----------



## GT-forever (24. Februar 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3663154996&category=9197

Für alle die es zu spät sehen, SOFORTKAUF lag bei 50!  

Ich frage ihn mal ob er für beide 50 haben will oder pro Stück.


----------



## eggahard (24. Februar 2004)

GT-forever schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3663154996&category=9197
> 
> Für alle die es zu spät sehen, SOFORTKAUF lag bei 50! 
> 
> Ich frage ihn mal ob er für beide 50 haben will oder pro Stück.






Gruß Tom


----------



## Grove (25. Februar 2004)

Die gab es auch mal mit der Kurbellängen-Verstell-Option.... bei der Pedalaufnahme war ein Ring den man drehen konnte und die Pedale halt enweder weiter nach vorne oder nach hinten schieben konnte...

Kann sein dass es ein Prototyp war.... Das war in einem Bike-Heft von 89 mit einem gelben Cannondale auf dem Cover zu sehen...


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2004)

GT-forever schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3663154996&category=9197
> 
> Für alle die es zu spät sehen, SOFORTKAUF lag bei 50! 
> 
> Ich frage ihn mal ob er für beide 50 haben will oder pro Stück.



Har har har! Liegen/lagen beim Händler um die Ecke für 5,- Euro im Regal... Neu.


----------



## pianaura (25. Februar 2004)

Die Preise schwanken wohl ziemlich. Ich habe meinen beim gleichen Verkäufer für 56 ergattert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3661352024&category=9199&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## olli (2. März 2004)

Haste ma 500.- Mark?
Ich suche 'ne Stahlgabel... (ich weiß, die hatten wir schonmal, aber damals stand sie noch bei 100.- weniger)

http://offer.ebay.de/ws3/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=3662975131


----------



## Ganimed! (9. März 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=27949&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Also wenn jetzt einer von euch meine purple Grafton Re-Entrys auch nur für die hälfte haben will, bitte sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (9. März 2004)

entweder ziemlich gebraucht für 19,51 EUR hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27924&item=2789364751&ssPageName=STRK:MEBWA:IT

Oder etwa doch lieber neu für 16,00 EUR beim Versandhändler?


----------



## andy2 (9. März 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=27949&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> Also wenn jetzt einer von euch meine purple Grafton Re-Entrys auch nur für die hälfte haben will, bitte sehr





und das lustige ist ich hatte zwei satz die ich verkaufen wollte und 50 euro waren immer noch zu teuer, aber wie man auch hier wieder sieht die EUler sind die deppen die soviel geld zahlen


ad


----------



## Triple F (10. März 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3664461319

Auch mal wider so eine Frechheit!!!!!!!! 

_Die wohl einzige Chance, preisgünstig an einen Suzi- Rahmen für die Wand zu kommen. _ 

Jo, und dann mal die Auktion 5 Sekunden vorzeititg beenden. Warum kann *DA* mal keine Leitungsstörung sein? War zwar nur 2. aber egal...


----------



## sharky (10. März 2004)

hmmmmm, böse sache das mit dem suzi! hatte ihn auch drin. leider kommt sowas immer öfter vor in letzter zeit, man nehme mal die ganzen kleins die in letzter zeit drin stehen und vorzeitig beendet werden weil es dem verkäufer als zu wenig erscheint, was geboten wird
wo stand denn der suzi rahmen, bei wieviel ?


----------



## MooNKiD (10. März 2004)

Ich finde das hier unglaublich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30745&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Da hat jemand für EUR 376,00 einen echt guten Schnapp gemacht.


----------



## Ganimed! (10. März 2004)

360 Euro   

wenn doch nur mal in Deutschland so ein Rahmen für den Spottpreis weggehen würde   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=22679&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Wenn mir mal einer ein 92er Xizang LE für 360 Euro anbietet ist er gekauft


----------



## Triple F (10. März 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmm, böse sache das mit dem suzi! hatte ihn auch drin. leider kommt sowas immer öfter vor in letzter zeit, man nehme mal die ganzen kleins die in letzter zeit drin stehen und vorzeitig beendet werden weil es dem verkäufer als zu wenig erscheint, was geboten wird
> wo stand denn der suzi rahmen, bei wieviel ?



Stand bei 133,50. 
Ist def zu wenig, aber man beachte den Satz, von wegen letzte Möglichkeit, ein Suzi Q für gpnstig zu bekommen  .
Wäre vermutlich auch nicht viel mehr gegangen, da es kurz vor knapp war. Ich war leider an der Uni und konnte kein last-second-bidding betreiben...


----------



## GT-forever (14. März 2004)

Der höchste Preis den ich bei ebay beobachtet habe waren 182 und das war sogar ein 900-er.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&category=9201&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## BonelessChicken (14. März 2004)

KLEIN-Fahrer halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (14. März 2004)

eigentlich das gegenteil vom thread-thema, aber da es mir nicht "durch die lappen gegangen ist" ist der preis doch interessant

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3664640314


----------



## Kokopelli (14. März 2004)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> KLEIN-Fahrer halt...



Wer 140  für drei olle Kataloge zahlt, zahlt eben auch 200  für ein hübsch fotografiertes M-900


Gruß Koko*der wohl Porsche fahren könnte hätte er 2000 nicht alle seine Kataloge weggeschmissen*


----------



## andy1 (14. März 2004)

nunja, so ein Preis (462 Euro)für ein bald 70 Jahre altes Opa-Rad:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33503&item=2791692993&ssPageName=STRK:MEBWA:IT


----------



## whoa (15. März 2004)

fat forke
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=36135&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

wtb hubs
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=36143&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## rasaldul (18. März 2004)

yeeeeeha!  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=3654230210


----------



## sharky (18. März 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> yeeeeeha!  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=3654230210



da frag ich mich echt was manche leute reitet! 90 für ein aufkleberset - da kann ich mir ja mehrere machen lassen für die kohle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (18. März 2004)

der braucht halt bloss ne vorlage


----------



## andy2 (18. März 2004)

whoa schrieb:
			
		

> fat forke
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=36135&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> wtb hubs
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=36143&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1




also ich finde den preis für die wtbs voll in ordnung wenn man den neupreis bedenkt. sind ja schliesslich neue gewesen.

ad


----------



## m(A)ui (22. März 2004)

für den preis gibt's doch schon richtige scheibenräder bei ebäh:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3666716173&category=9198

gruß
m(A)ui


----------



## andy1 (28. März 2004)

wenn ich bedenke dass der Gabelschaft/Brücke von einer normalen Mag ist, ist die Mag SL ganz gut weggegangen.
Und falls jemand noch einen Aheadschaft mit Brücke für die SL-Ti sucht, hab ich noch extra einen rumliegen.  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3667931705&category=32507&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## m(A)ui (28. März 2004)

...war aber zu faul den zu suchen.

warum bin ich zu klein???    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3667444977&category=32509

warum bin ich zu klein???     

m(A)ui


----------



## manic (29. März 2004)

Ich weine mit. Den Kocmo habe ich auch verpeilt. Kam rein, nicht auf die Beobachtungsliste und dann hab ich das Teil vergessen.


----------



## m(A)ui (29. März 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weine mit. Den Kocmo habe ich auch verpeilt. Kam rein, nicht auf die Beobachtungsliste und dann hab ich das Teil vergessen.



geteiltes leid ist halbes leid!
noch ärgerlciher ist aber, dass mir 56cm doch gepasst hätten! 
habe immer gedacht mein renner hat 54, dabei habe ich 58! *arrrgh*

m(A)ui


----------



## Protorix (29. März 2004)

gott wenn ich die links beobachte sehe ich kaum noch ne moeglichkeit irgendwann einen schoenen alten yeti rahmen fuer guenstig abzustauben :-/ 


gut dass mir zum absoluten kult bike in meinem sinne nichtmehr viel fehlt ... 
ausser dem rahmen *g*


----------



## Cycleshark (30. März 2004)

weiss einer warum diese suntour xcII pedalowitschen den ganzen weg bis nach 282dollaritos gemacht haben?   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4644&item=3668299565&ssPageName=STRK:MEBWA:IT

grüsse aus zürich 
peteli


----------



## roesli (30. März 2004)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> weiss einer warum diese suntour xcII pedalowitschen den ganzen weg bis nach 282dollaritos gemacht haben?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4644&item=3668299565&ssPageName=STRK:MEBWA:IT
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, warum - aber drollig, da ich grad letzte Woche bei einem Reparaturenmechaniker dieselben Pedale gebraucht, aber sehr gut erhalten aus dem Alteisen gezogen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (30. März 2004)

> weiss einer warum diese suntour xcII pedalowitschen den ganzen weg bis nach 282dollaritos gemacht haben?



weil käufer und verkäufer vielleicht die gleiche person sind


----------



## bekr (31. März 2004)

passend zu den kooka kurbel die schrauben


----------



## bastel73 (4. April 2004)

...habe die gleichen vor 2 Monaten im Ebay ersteigert. Neu für 29 $ inklusive Versand!

Ebay Auktion Nr. 3669301336 für 88.18 Euro???  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=3669301336&ssPageName=STRK:MEBWA:IT


----------



## armin-m (4. April 2004)

Allein der Neupreis ist ein Witz.

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren die Syncrosschnellspanner mit Stahlachse
ganz normal beim Händler für 55,- gekauft ........DM allerdings!!!

Es geht doch nix über eine gepflegte Lüge in einem Auktionstext


----------



## ChBo (4. April 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3669716089

BRM 900 neuwertig v+h und 101  ! 

Falls einer von Euch "rocky-klaus" kennt: Egal was er sucht, ich mache Ihm einen guten Preis  

Nacht ChBo


----------



## rasaldul (7. April 2004)

kein mtb, trotzdem vintage. anscheinend gibt es für alles "alte" einen markt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3714718355&category=46671


----------



## CarstenB (7. April 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Allein der Neupreis ist ein Witz.
> 
> Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren die Syncrosschnellspanner mit Stahlachse
> ganz normal beim Händler für 55,- gekauft ........DM allerdings!!!
> ...



wenn man sich die bieterliste anschaut hat man auch ein sehr schoenes beispiel, warum man nie frueh sein maximalgebot eingeben sollte. schoen von einem 0feedback bieter (ob das wohl der verkaeufer selbst ist??) hochgepusht. als dieser bieter dann das hoechstgebot von posh-berlin geknackt hat, das letzte gebot wieder zurueck genommen... 

und dann nennt der anbieter sich auch noch fair-player, klasse.

gruss, Carsten


----------



## gurkenfolie (7. April 2004)

> Gebot: 04.04.04 17:23:00 MESZ
> Rücknahme: 04.04.04 17:43:37 MESZ  Rücknahme: EUR 88,18
> Erklärung: Kontakt mit Verkäufer konnte nicht hergestellt werden



ich lach mich tot


----------



## BonelessChicken (7. April 2004)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich die bieterliste anschaut hat man auch ein sehr schoenes beispiel, warum man nie frueh sein maximalgebot eingeben sollte. schoen von einem 0feedback bieter (ob das wohl der verkaeufer selbst ist??) hochgepusht. als dieser bieter dann das hoechstgebot von posh-berlin geknackt hat, das letzte gebot wieder zurueck genommen...



Stimmt, Paradebeispiel, wie aus den "100 besten Tips für windige ebay Verkäufer". Schade halt, daß einige Leute anscheinend wirklich zu doof zum bieten sind. Ich kann nur nachvollziehen, daß jemand früh bietet, wenn er zum Auktionsende hin zeitlich verhindert ist (und keinen Sniper einsetzt...) 

Wenn ich mir aber die Torfnasen anschaue, die Tage vorher ein Gebot abgeben, überboten werden, noch eins draufsetzen, wieder überboten werden, nochmal nachsetzen und dann der nächste Spezie dasselbe nochmal mitmacht, dann frage ich mich, ob diese Leute sonst auch soviel zu verschenken haben (oder ich nur einem besonders schlauen Verkäufer auf den Leim gegangen bin ).

Aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen, mir tun die dem Bietwahn Erlegenen eher leid. Es kommt anscheinend auch nicht jedem auf den letzten Euro an, den er spart (poshberlin dürft in der glücklichen Situation sein  ). Als Verkäufer freut man sich über solche Bieter und am Ende zählt sowieso nur das Höchstgebot - was aber viel zu oft unnötig in völlig seltsame Höhen entschwebt.

Gruß, *erfolgreichereinuroauktionenjäger*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (7. April 2004)

ich sage jetzt mal nicht welcher grundsätzliche denkirrtum auch deinem ansatz zu grundeliegt, dafür gibt es zu viele variablen zu beachten wenn man sich auf das parkett ebay begibt. das hatten wir schonmal und da kommen einfach zu viele zu sehr durcheinander. aber nur soviel sei gesagt es gibt keinen richtigen weg zu bieten, alles hat seine vor und nachteile.


ad


----------



## olli (7. April 2004)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur nachvollziehen, daß jemand früh bietet, wenn er zum Auktionsende hin zeitlich verhindert ist (und keinen



Oder man checkt nur ab und zu ebay und hat keinen Bock mehr, sich vom Auktionsende den Tagesablauf diktieren zu lassen. Ich schaue regelmässig-unregelmässig rein und wenn ich was Interessantens finde, gebe ich ein Agentengebot ab. Damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt und vielleicht bekomme ich dann ein paar Tage später eine Mail, dass ich was erstanden habe (da ist man dann oft überrascht, für was man so alles geboten hat ).

Da meine Agentengebote immer so aussehen, dass ich mich freue, wenn ich es zu diesem oder einem niedrigeren Preis bekomme, ist es mir egal (naja, ärgerlich ist manchmal schon) wenn gepusht wird. Ohne pushen besteht sowieso die Gefahr, dass der Anbieter das Zeug vorzeitig rausnimmt, da er mit dem Preis nicht einverstanden ist.

Wenn zum Beispiel ein schönes altes XT MTB drinnen steht und ich gebe als Agenten 120.- ein, dann ist es mir lieber ich werde auf 120.- gepusht und bekomme es, als dass der Anbieter es rausnimmt, weil das Gebot nur bei 50.- steht...


----------



## BonelessChicken (7. April 2004)

@ andy2: Du hast völlig recht, es ist halt komplex und es spielen zu viele Unbekannte mit, als daß man allgemeingültige Regeln aufstellen könnte. Mein grundsätzlicher Denkirrtum würde mich aber (gerne kurz via PM) interessieren, bin ja noch jung und formbar  

@ olli: Stimmt, klingt einleuchtend

Aber ich drifte bald zu sehr vom Fred-Thema ab, also: weitermachen!


----------



## gurkenfolie (7. April 2004)

gib einfach deine maximale zahlungsbereitschaft ein und gut ist.
wenn man den zuschlag bekommt kann man sich freuen, und wenn nicht weiss man ja sowieso nie was der andere wieder für einen gebotsbetrag eingegeben hat. es empfiehlt sich allerdings einen "krummes" gebot einzugeben zwecks pushen.


----------



## cibi (7. April 2004)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man sich die bieterliste anschaut hat man auch ein sehr schoenes beispiel, warum man nie frueh sein maximalgebot eingeben sollte. schoen von einem 0feedback bieter (ob das wohl der verkaeufer selbst ist??) hochgepusht. als dieser bieter dann das hoechstgebot von posh-berlin geknackt hat, das letzte gebot wieder zurueck genommen...
> 
> und dann nennt der anbieter sich auch noch fair-player, klasse.
> 
> gruss, Carsten




Hier hat er sich mit "nrj-33" ja regelrecht zurückgehalten...
Wollte wohl seinen "Pusher-nik" nicht mit zurückgezogenen 
Geboten überhäufen.Aber mit 61.- für die Stütze kann man ja
auch schon sehr zufrieden sein.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=15529&sspagename=STRK:MEBDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## Olllli (7. April 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> kein mtb, trotzdem vintage. anscheinend gibt es für alles "alte" einen markt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3714718355&category=46671



Den Inhalt des Kartons habe ich schon für 800 Euros bei ebay gesehen.

Ich habe meinen damals, als die Kisten keiner mehr wollte, aufm Flohmarkt verkauft.    Für richtig wenig Geld


Gruß, Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggahard (15. April 2004)

... na fast, aber auf jeden Fall mal ein interessanter Preis.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...6&category=7295&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1




Gruß Tom


----------



## bekr (17. April 2004)

und ich dachte die von mir gebotenen 8 wären zuviel aber fast fürs doppelte weggegangen un es sind nur einstellschrauben

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&category=9197&sspagename=STRK:MEBDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2004)

Ja, ich weiß, nicht 100% on topic. Aber ich denke, Viele hier haben ja auch mit BMX angefangen und sind dann zum MTB gekommen (war zumindest bei mir so...)

176,- Euros für das Kurbelset!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...5&category=9201&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## sharky (19. April 2004)

ok, nicht wirklich classic aber zumindest halbwegs on topic:

tssssssssssss, möchte wissen was daran so viel wert ist:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4123309865&category=9193


----------



## Horst Link (23. April 2004)

nicht schlecht für nen olles Schaltwerk , oder?


----------



## kingmoe (23. April 2004)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> nicht schlecht für nen olles Schaltwerk , oder?



Ein Hammerpreis...
Aber der Käufer ist wohl ein Sammler mit Leidenschaft - und gut gefüllter Brieftasche:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=2237067935

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=3671018369

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=3668902734

2 Flügelmuttern für über 100,- $!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=3668902881

Alter Dynamo für 330,-$!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=3669613330

u.v.a.!


----------



## m(A)ui (24. April 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56194&item=3672190241&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## kingmoe (24. April 2004)

"Campa Gran Sport handlebar end levers"

Für schlanke 385,- $ !!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=56197&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## cibi (24. April 2004)

Schön langsam sollte man mal Phatys Idee in die Tat umsetzen.
Nächste Urlaubstour:Italienische Bikeshops auf dem Land besuchen.
Scheint ja eine rege Nachfrage bei amerikanischen u.
japanischen Sammlern zu bestehen.


----------



## bekr (25. April 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=30746&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beenert (1. Mai 2004)

Wenn das der gute Frank wüsste...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9193&item=4125685825&rd=1


----------



## armin-m (3. Mai 2004)

Leute, helft mir suchen - da muß doch irgendwo noch ein Rad dranhängen!
Bei dem Preis...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9194&item=3675626324&rd=1


----------



## cibi (4. Mai 2004)

Neu war ja schon immer etwas teurer...


----------



## andy1 (5. Mai 2004)

wenn jemand verschobene Wertvortsellungen hat von verkratzten XTR-Schaltwerken hat dann dieser:

Gebraucht UND teuer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3675241773


----------



## Cycleshark (7. Mai 2004)

...wieder mal n paar olle used hötsch pedalen füa 400 dollaritos

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=64644&item=3675660648&rd=1

  onggle pete


----------



## tonicbikes (7. Mai 2004)

@armin-m: krass, habe ich eben auch gerade beim E entdeckt.............für den Schnäppchenpreis nehm´ich doch gleich 2


----------



## andy1 (7. Mai 2004)

asoooo, hatte mal was falsch gelinkt und keiner hats gemerkt  - hier der Richtige:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3675241773


----------



## armin-m (7. Mai 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> hier der Richtige:



öhmmm, war doch der richtige Link oder check ich den Witz nur nicht...?


----------



## andy1 (7. Mai 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> öhmmm, war doch der richtige Link oder check ich den Witz nur nicht...?


ja, der link war die verbesserung von dem Link in meinem Beitrag vom 5.5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (7. Mai 2004)

Also bei mir ist das beide  male der gleiche Link...


----------



## Triple F (8. Mai 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir ist das beide  male der gleiche Link...


Der "typische" Anlehnkratzer verursacht bei DEM Startgebot schon ein kleines Schmunzeln !!! 

Wie stellt den ihr eure Bikes ab??


----------



## andy2 (8. Mai 2004)

ganz einfach


LINKSLEHNER


ad


----------



## peppaman (8. Mai 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Der "typische" Anlehnkratzer verursacht bei DEM Startgebot schon ein kleines Schmunzeln !!!
> 
> Wie stellt den ihr eure Bikes ab??



au ja, rechtslehner. und dann aus der garage, mit auto drin, schön an der wand entlang rausziehen.

.....anlehnkratzer


----------



## armin-m (8. Mai 2004)

Also ich stütze meine Räder immer mit dem Schaltwerk am Bordstein ab... ist das etwa falsch???


----------



## Hellspawn (8. Mai 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich stütze meine Räder immer mit dem Schaltwerk am Bordstein ab... ist das etwa falsch???



ich lehn meins immer mit dem grossen Kettenblatt gegen nen grossen Stein. Und damit's nich umfällt drück ich immer nochma schön dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. Mai 2004)

Bontrager Rigid Fork. Sooo schön, dass der Preis eigentlich nicht zu hoch ist. Muss trotzdem hier rein   

255,- Dollar

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=36135&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Protorix (15. Mai 2004)

verdammt ... in meiner uni faehrt irgendso ein typ der wohl keine ahnung hat mit einem bontrager rum, der hat auch die gabel drauf ... 

das ist immer so lapidar abgesichert mit einem 0815 buegelschloss 

ich hab ihm schon eien zettel geschriebne er moechte mich doch anmailen und mir das bike verkaufen ... 
ich wittere geld *g*


----------



## bekr (15. Mai 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=64644&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

wenn ihr dazu teuer sagt  habt ihr dasd noch nicht gesehen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=64644&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1


fast 400 für paar pedale WOW respekt,lob und anerkennung
vielleicht gab  es ja das patent mit dazu???


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Mai 2004)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> fast 400 für paar pedale WOW respekt,lob und anerkennung
> vielleicht gab  es ja das patent mit dazu???


 ... oldskuul bmx fanatiker sind noch um ecken bekloppter wie wir hier 

 ciao
 flo


----------



## cdeger (15. Mai 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... oldskuul bmx fanatiker sind noch um ecken bekloppter wie wir hier
> 
> ciao
> flo



www.oldschoolbmx.de


----------



## rasaldul (15. Mai 2004)

schei$$e, ich dacht´das wär der fertigmacher 
dann trag ich das hier schon mal ein http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4129681482


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. Mai 2004)

Hey,

bei dem Sofort-Kauf-Preis müßte man ja sofort zuschlagen:   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32507&item=3678354405&rd=1

Gruss


----------



## degu (18. Mai 2004)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> bei dem Sofort-Kauf-Preis müßte man ja sofort zuschlagen:
> 
> ...




Ob der vorsätzlich solch einen Schwachsinn erzält...?
Titanbrücke, OEM Version... ich lach mich tot!


----------



## andy2 (18. Mai 2004)

es gab sie mal in champagner statt gold kann sein das es eine dieser ist


----------



## bekr (20. Mai 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3677367975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

sehr stark zu bezweifeln das die kassette  aus  carbon magnesium besteht allein vom verschleis und  korrosion her

dennoch liegt der preis über dem einer neuen alu/ceramik version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (23. Mai 2004)

wow

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3678112322&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Mai 2004)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3677367975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> sehr stark zu bezweifeln das die kassette  aus  carbon magnesium besteht allein vom verschleis und  korrosion her
> 
> dennoch liegt der preis über dem einer neuen alu/ceramik version



der höchstbieter befand sich ja in einem richtigen bietrausch, 25 gebote, nich schlecht


----------



## phattyred (24. Mai 2004)

da muss man echt nix mehr zu sagen...


----------



## Olly Ultimate (24. Mai 2004)

213,- Euronen ???  
Aua, ist vor einem Monat nicht mal eine schwarze für 20,50 Euronen weggegangen ?


----------



## Owl Hollow (24. Mai 2004)

ich find den Umwerfer ja auch schön, aber so...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=42329&sspagename=STRK:MEBDW:IT&rd=1

happy trails


----------



## andy1 (26. Mai 2004)

Kuwahara mit LX für schlappe 206 Euronen, tztz

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4132505071


----------



## itz (26. Mai 2004)

Ohne Blätter und es sind noch nicht mal die alten schönen mit der Rille ... naja dafür sind sie optisch alt ... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3678649696&rd=1

Cheers Chris, der überlegt wieviel er wohl noch für seine zwei am Vierkant ausgeschlagenen Kurbelarme bekommt


----------



## original_not_me (14. Juni 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9198&item=3682784507


----------



## bekr (14. Juni 2004)

endlich mal ein rad ohne us flagge  und schöner farb kombination leider der preis  fern ab von gut  und böse, das schöne stück hätt ich mir auch an die wand gehängt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting




schöne kurbeln leider schon mit einem hohen preis angefangen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3680200233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (14. Juni 2004)

Falls noch jemand ein übrig hat, zum günstigeren Preis, PN an mich :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3680243854

( Neupreis bei HI-Bike war mal 149 DM )


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo Sporty,

leider kann ich Dir keinen Umwerfer aus dem Hause Precission Billet anbieten. Allerdings scheint der Anbieter bei eBay enormen Sachverstand zu besitzen und seiner Zeit weit voraus zu sein...




> leichter und viel schöner als Shimano XTR / Dura Ace, SRAM XO oder Campagnolo Record




Bewölkte Grüße!


Volker - der einen X.O-Umwerfer durchaus interessant fände...


----------



## bekr (15. Juni 2004)

also günstiger hätte es nicht weggehen können
nur was ist die besonderheit dran?????????????????????


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3681456549&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## DerAlex (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo bekr,

keine Frage, wer sich die Carambas sicherte, nicht war?
Der Preis ist doch voll in Ordnung, habe gebrauchte schon für nicht viel weniger weggehen sehen...

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## $cannondale$ (21. Juni 2004)

Schöne Gabel, aber für den Preis??? Ist auch noch gebraucht.

Wird wohl kaum weggehen...  



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3683295481&rd=1


----------



## DerAlex (26. Juni 2004)

Beliebte Bremsen:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3683262583
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3683259764


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (26. Juni 2004)

Ein Versuch war´s wert...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3683617977&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1 

BTW: ENDLICH.....


----------



## andy2 (26. Juni 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Beliebte Bremsen:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3683262583
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3683259764




 ja so ist das eben


----------



## DerAlex (27. Juni 2004)

Holla, Andy2, verscherbelst Du jetzt Dein Tafelsilber?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3685469966
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3685469915


----------



## andy2 (27. Juni 2004)

nein nur die überflüssigen sachen. mir geht hier ein wenig der platz aus und meine frau und meine kinder sind mir bei weitem lieber als altes metall. räder nehmen halt doch mehr platz weg als kurbeln;-) 


gruss ad


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2004)

daß die dinger nicht ganz billig sind wusste ich ja, aber soooo teuer... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3684834016&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT


----------



## DerAlex (27. Juni 2004)

Andy2, das mit den Kurbeln stimmt schon - ich möchte mir jetzt aber gar nicht vorstellen, vieviele man für die Summe der beiden Auktionen erstehen könnte. Da wäre dann schon wieder ein Platzproblem, auch mit Kurbeln.


----------



## Triple F (27. Juni 2004)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> daß die dinger nicht ganz billig sind wusste ich ja, aber soooo teuer...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3684834016&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT



Geht ja noch... Glaube der Micha würde da auch unmoralischere Gebote bezahlen...


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Geht ja noch... Glaube der Micha würde da auch unmoralischere Gebote bezahlen...


ach du liebes lieschen, ich dachte immer ich hab für mein barracuda frameset zu viel gelöhnt aber wenn schon alleine ne sattelstütze so viel kostet hab ich ja direkt ein schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## Jeroen (29. Juni 2004)

Braucht jemand noch eine oder ein satz Araya felgen??

So gleich zum verkaufen aus meinen Kofferraum;







Es gibt;

-RM400, 32L, silber
-RM17, 36L in grau, silber und schwarz
-RM20, 36L in grau.... wenn ich mir recht erinneren.

Alles nagelneu. Preisen und weitere details gibt es hoffentlich innerhalb wenige tagen.


----------



## Triple F (29. Juni 2004)

Deal! Ich kenn´da ne Brücke, an der die Straßenlampen ausgefallen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (4. Juli 2004)

also bei allem respekt.........http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3684834016


----------



## andy2 (4. Juli 2004)

vielleicht sollte man den titel auch endenlassen auf manche sind einfach nur sau....


----------



## THO (4. Juli 2004)

muss das sein:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3685588695&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## nutallabrot (4. Juli 2004)

@ganimed: Mann, Mann, Mann...die Avid hab ich dir glaube ich echt zu billig verkauft....


----------



## Ganimed! (5. Juli 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> @ganimed: Mann, Mann, Mann...die Avid hab ich dir glaube ich echt zu billig verkauft....



Wollte ich auch gerade posten   

 Und ich wollte die Avid´s zuerst für 40 Euro "sofort kaufen" einstellen   

Zum Glück hatte meine Freundin was dagegen   

Gruß,


----------



## Ganimed! (5. Juli 2004)

Rekordverdächtig!!!   

Das ist echt nicht mehr normal    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3685783692&sspagename=STRK:MESO:IT&rd=1

Gruß,


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juli 2004)

Über 20 Euronen für einen Katalog, nicht schlecht... Derselbe ging auch schon mal für 5,- weg - und ich hab´s verpasst...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3685109904&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## nutallabrot (5. Juli 2004)

und ich hab die meisten meiner Kataloge mal weggeschmissen...u.a. auch den da


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (7. Juli 2004)

noch nicht einmal beendet....
kaum zu glauben!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42330&item=3686584831


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (8. Juli 2004)

...bmx teile....

bmx'ing ist ein paar jahre älter als mtb'ing und die kids von einst kommen in die vermögenden jahre...ich denke wir sehen hier was dem mtb oldskuul markt in 5-10 jahren blüht.....  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=35960&item=2255324065&rd=1

kurator pete


----------



## Schrau-Bär (8. Juli 2004)

*3*2*1*meins* schrieb:
			
		

> noch nicht einmal beendet....
> kaum zu glauben!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42330&item=3686584831




Ich glaub, ich krich 'n Rohr ! 

Und ich hab meine damals samt Schaltweerk fast verschenkt !!!


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (8. Juli 2004)

mal sehen, was draus wird  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3686511616&rd=1


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (8. Juli 2004)

...am Anfang war der Preis...

Teillungsmöglichkeit:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=3686807126&rd=1


...aber wer nimmt den vorbau?...


----------



## rasaldul (11. Juli 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3687955521
bei dieser gelegenheit dann doch mal ein herzliches "**** ****!" an henri l., ist schon blöd das es bei diesen stücken immer nur eine nr. 105 gibt


----------



## *3*2*1*meins* (11. Juli 2004)

Der ist aber auch nicht schlecht!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3687104190&category=32508&sspagename=rvi:1:2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (11. Juli 2004)

campa canties... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3686553194

...der käufer hat ja auch die kriegskasse wieder gefüllt... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2480779601&category=10156


----------



## odelay (11. Juli 2004)

*3*2*1*meins* schrieb:
			
		

> Der müsste einmal Horst-Link gehört haben



Häh, Warum ?

Hat der ätzende Neonfarben, in gewagten Kombinationen ?
Hat der eine seltsame Geometrie ?
Ist der Schweineschwer ?
     
und hat der nen Horst Core Aufkleber ?


----------



## Horst Link (12. Juli 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> Häh, Warum ?
> 
> Hat der ätzende Neonfarben, in gewagten Kombinationen ?
> Hat der eine seltsame Geometrie ?
> ...




Schei$$ UniBibo - Hier ist Ebay gesperrt.   

Wozu bezahle ich eigentlich Semesterbeitrag? Einschränkung meiner persönlichen Freiheit. Von wegen Wissenschaftsstandort Deutschland. 

*Ich kann soooo nicht arbeiten!*


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juli 2004)

Habe ich irgendetwas verpasst? Syncros Standard-Vorbau in 1" für fast 80,- Euro - RESPEKT! Oder war die Adapterhülse sooo wertvoll   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3686807034&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## BOOZE (13. Juli 2004)

Zugreifen, aber schnell.http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9198&item=3687524546&rd=1


----------



## roesli (28. Juli 2004)

Nicht gerade classic - aber dennoch   

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5109651159&ssPageNam

...und wenn man bedenkt, dass die Tour-Beilage von Velo-News für Abonennten gratis war und separat beim Zeitschriftenhändler für knapp 6 $ zu haben war

lachen? weinen? sich ärgern? 

letzteres - da Velo News hierzulande nicht erhältlich ist und ich somit die Beilage nicht auch vertickern kann


----------



## Deer (23. August 2004)

Hier mal wieder ein Schnäppchen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3694497821&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Owl Hollow (23. August 2004)

Fast noch interessanter als der Preis ist was anderes...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7297&item=3695711060&rd=1


----------



## oldschooler (23. August 2004)

1. das es ******** aussieht 
2. ein 98er FAT TI????
3. baah, wie kann man so ein rad so verunstalten?

hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## nimmersatt (23. August 2004)

ui - die Fat haben ja schon etwas flache Sitzwinkel, aber auf die Idee bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastel73 (24. August 2004)

...    seit wann ist Titan schwarz???   

und ich habe meine in Titan für 80 verkauft!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3694742588&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Protorix (25. August 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3693968470&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

find ich auch gestört


----------



## andy1 (27. August 2004)

altes Kuwahara für 277 Euro, ich dachte das wäre mal was - aber nicht zu dem Preis...

Da hat wohl jemand seinen Jugendtraum erfüllt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5116321779


----------



## zurkoe (27. August 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> altes Kuwahara für 277 Euro, ich dachte das wäre mal was - aber nicht zu dem Preis...
> 
> Da hat wohl jemand seinen Jugendtraum erfüllt



Eins muss man dem Verkäufer lassen: Er hat sich Mühe gegeben!


----------



## popp (27. August 2004)

ich find das gar nicht mal so teuer!
ist noch alles original dran.

wenn du mal die einzelkomponenten addierst - bei ebay z.b.

ich hab zur zeit einige baustellen auf zwei rädern, da kam da k. nicht in frage.

meine frau meinte kürzlich ob die 40qm kellerfläche wohl reichen oder ob wir anbauen sollen  

aber zurück zum thema:
bis du die teile zusammen hast-die ubrake mal aussen vor-das dauert eh.

wie gesagt-ein gutes angebot-wenn man auf solche räder mit dieser geometrie steht.


----------



## andy1 (27. August 2004)

Kompletträder sind in der Regel günstiger als Einzelkomponenten zudem haben sie den Vorteil der "Komplettheit".
Manche Sachen findet man auch einzeln nicht.

Aber ein XT-Bike in gleicher Ausstattung und ähnlichen Zustand habe ich mal für etwas über 100 Euronen gekauft.
Da liegen auch in etwas die Preise, ca. 100 bismax. knapp 200.

Muss wohl an dem Modell sowie Beschreibung liegen dass es so gut gelaufen ist.
Letztendlich geht der Preis schon in Ordnung, ist halt Obergrenze für damaliges Spitzenmaterial.

Meins damals war ja auch eher ein Noname-Rahmen.


----------



## armin-m (27. August 2004)

Hab ich da was mit den Powerauktionen nicht verstanden oder hat
er tatsächlich 3 Schaltwerke für jeweils diesen Preis gekauft???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3695251962&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## nordstadt (27. August 2004)

popp schrieb:
			
		

> ich find das gar nicht mal so teuer!
> ist noch alles original dran.



Na ja, da fehlt aber noch was - und das ist schwerer als alles andere zu besorgen...






DER SATTEL

(Na ja mir wars auch zu teuer - ich bau mir lieber meins wieder auf)

Mfg Chris


----------



## cluso (30. August 2004)

Ist zwar ne Top-Gabel, aber der Preis finde trotzdem hoch.

Marzocchi Z2 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpj-team (11. September 2004)

... da steht der Mitgliedsname in krassem Gegensatz zur Artikelbeschreibung   

Und mit dem zählen hat er es wohl auch nicht so, sieht mehr nach 36 Loch aus.

Man wagt ja gar keine Rückschlüsse auf die Laufleistung zu ziehen   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81669&item=7101177155&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Aber bei allem Argwohn sollte man die armen Laufräder aus den Händen des brain befreien


----------



## BonelessChicken (12. September 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5122977285&rd=1

Na los, ran an den Speck!   

Würde mich aber nichtmal wundern, wenn jemand aus der *Klischee ein* Cannondale Zielgruppe *Klischee aus* tatsächlich die Kohle abdrücken würde...

Gruß, Boneless Chicken


----------



## $cannondale$ (13. September 2004)

Hi!

Ob ich zur Cannondale-Klischee-Gruppe gehöre weiß ich nicht, aber abfahren tu ich schon auf die Bikes, hab schließlich zwei. Aber trotzdem würd ich den Preis nie im Leben bezahlen, obwohl der Artikel bei mir ganz in der Nähe steht.

 


$cannondale$


----------



## Biff (13. September 2004)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar ne Top-Gabel, aber der Preis finde trotzdem hoch.
> 
> Marzocchi Z2
> 
> Gruß



Wenn die Gabel wirklich neuwertig ist, wahr es ein Schnäppchen. Der Neupreis lag bei 509 Euro. Ich fahre eine Atom 80 Bj.´00. Alpencross, Marathon...., außer Ölwechsel alle 2 Jahre noch nie was defekt!


----------



## Zaskarpeter (27. September 2004)

...andere tauschen DM 1:1 in Euro   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77590&item=7102802784&rd=1

Schade das ich selbst bloß ein paar (am Rad) hab  
wobei schön sind sie ja  

Gruß Zaskarpeter


----------



## stumpj-team (27. September 2004)

Ups ...

... ganz schön happig

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7104116813&rd=1&ssPageName=WD4V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zurkoe (27. September 2004)

stumpj-team schrieb:
			
		

> Ups ...
> 
> ... ganz schön happig
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7104116813&rd=1&ssPageName=WD4V



Nö. Für zwei Paar in dem Zustand durchaus angemessen.


----------



## Protorix (27. September 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=614&item=7103391227&rd=1

rechnen wir mal in die gute alte waehrung rueber
ergib in etwa schlappe 65 deutsch mark 



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=614&item=7103391466&rd=1

schon weit weniger

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=614&item=7103391605&rd=1

und  wieder mehr


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=614&item=7103391803&rd=1

und weniger

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=614&item=7103392003&rd=1

bis zum absoluten null punkt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=614&item=7103393486&rd=1


Aber 
DK sagt ja :





Sehr geehrter Herr M.,

vielen Dank für Ihr mail. Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, das wir keine
älteren Ausgaben des Bike-Workshops zur Verfügung haben. Wir können Ihnen
diese leider auch nicht als PDF anbieten

Freundliche Grüsse aus Bielefeld
Delius Klasing Verlag GmbH
Maike Krüger
Privatkundenabteilung


Fon: +49 (521) 559 - 0
Fax: +49 (521) 559 - 114
"


----------



## Ganimed! (29. September 2004)

Naja, eigentlich nichts besonderes aber für ne olle Grafton SC, die dazu nicht mal mehr ganz komplett ist, ein doch recht guter Preis (finde ich)   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7104358506&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Naja, türkis ist eben doch die beliebteste Eloxalfarbe


----------



## Schrau-Bär (30. September 2004)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=614&item=7103391227&rd=1
> 
> rechnen wir mal in die gute alte waehrung rueber
> ergib in etwa schlappe 65 deutsch mark
> ...



Na, so gesehen hab ich da ja ein beträchtliches Vermögen angesammelt.
Gab es eigentlich '93 bereits einen Wörkschop ?

Baschdel


----------



## Protorix (30. September 2004)

glaub nicht, 

ein bekannter von mir hat 94-99 oder so ich hab leider nur 98-jetzt (03 fehlt)
ich werd das ganze mal pdf-en bei zeit 

ich haette die dinger ja gerne gesteigert, aber das ist einfach verdammt teures papier


----------



## armin-m (30. September 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es eigentlich '93 bereits einen Wörkschop ?



Nein, 93 gab es nur den "Bike-Markt" mit den Kompletträdern drinnen...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (2. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht sollte man ab und an mal an der Radrennbahn den Altmetalleimer inspizieren?    

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36144&item=7104111243&rd=1


----------



## Lowrider (2. Oktober 2004)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man ab und an mal an der Radrennbahn den Altmetalleimer inspizieren?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36144&item=7104111243&rd=1



im Altmetalleimer wirst du alles andere finden aber sicher keine Record Bahnnaben    so was wirft man nicht weg, und kaputt gehen die Dinger sowiso nicht.


----------



## stylzdavis (12. Oktober 2004)

OOOHHH Baby, da geht wohl noch einiges      

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5129418717&rd=1


----------



## CarstenB (12. Oktober 2004)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> OOOHHH Baby, da geht wohl noch einiges
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5129418717&rd=1



na, wenn der hoechstbieter da mal nicht 2000euro eingegeben hat... schon bloed, dass ebay.de keine reserve-price auktionen anbietet 

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Das Rad ist schon selten, da 1990 Modell mit 1993 Lackierung.

Möchte nur wissen, wer dudeatwolke 7 ist. 

Ich glaube der ist nur Anschieber.

Aber zwischen 2 Erwachsenen ist alles frei vereinbar, solange es nicht gegen die guten Sitten verstößt, und das ist ja hier wióhl nicht der Fall.

Einen schönen Tag und keep swinging.

Thilo


----------



## $cannondale$ (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Ist schon der Hammer was einem die Leute bei Ebay für einen Schw...sinn verkaufen wollen.  

Schönes Bike aber die Beschreibung sollte nochmal überarbeitet werden.  

Also ran an die Buletten! Wer findet alle Fehler, die hier versteckt sind??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5128617737&rd=1

Grüße,

$cannondale$


----------



## Protorix (12. Oktober 2004)

wiegt 5,4 kilo ohne laufräder

stylisch


----------



## armin-m (12. Oktober 2004)

> Dieses Bike ist `02er Baujahr


Wohl eher 1990er...




> Federgabel wurde ausgebaut


Dieses Rad hat ja wohl noch nie eine Federgabel gesehen...


----------



## $cannondale$ (12. Oktober 2004)

...alles richtig!

Fehlt nur noch eins:


> und hat einen Neupreis von ca. 4500 Euro



Ich hab das Rad selber und außerdem stehts auch im Bike Markt ´93 dass das Rad 1150 Eusen gekostet hat. Der gute Mann muss also für nen Controltech-Vorbau und ne Humpert-Sattelstütze 3350 Euro investiert haben.

Mal schauen obs denn für den Preis weggeht...


$cannondale$


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2004)

$cannondale$ schrieb:
			
		

> ...alles richtig!
> 
> Fehlt nur noch eins:
> 
> ...


Weiss ja net woher du deine Preise nimmst. Ich selbst habe mir damals ein 1991er oder 92er Attitude geholt, da hat der Rahmen 2500 DM gekostet wobei der offizielle VK bei 3500 für das Rahmenset lag.
War wohl zu der Zeit schon das Vorjahresmodell (Storck-Lackierung).

Nur komisch dass 2 Dolomiti auf ebay.de sind wobei eins nur halb so teuer wie das Andere ist....


----------



## armin-m (13. Oktober 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ja net woher du deine Preise nimmst.


 Ganz einfach, ihr sprecht von 2 (3?) verschiedenen Rädern. Er vom Cannondale Baujahr 02   und du von den beiden Dolomitis...



			
				andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur komisch dass 2 Dolomiti auf ebay.de sind wobei eins nur halb so teuer wie das Andere ist....



Wie Holzwurm so schön festgestellt hat ist das teure ein Exot weil die Lackierung nicht zum Rahmen paßt. Gibt es nicht so oft bei Klein und damit ist wohl irgendwer der Meinung, daß der Käufer eine Menge Geld hinlegen sollte.

Ob das den doppelten Preis Wert ist muß jeder selber entscheiden - ich würde es jedenfalls als Makel ansehen...


----------



## $cannondale$ (13. Oktober 2004)

@ armin-m: ganz richtig (hätte vielleicht deutlich machen sollen, dass ich mich nicht auf die KLEINs beziehe...)

@andy1: das bike das ich meine ist ein Cannondale, das unter folgendem Link zu finden ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5128617737&rd=1

Den hatte ich aber in meinem Beitrag auch schon drin (siehe oben!!) 

Grüße,

$cannondale$


----------



## CarstenB (13. Oktober 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach, ihr sprecht von 2 (3?) verschiedenen Rädern. Er vom Cannondale Baujahr 02   und du von den beiden Dolomitis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die lackierung passt schon zum rahmen und auch zur gabel mit der eckigen krone, nur der attitude schriftzug ist "zu neu". schon etwas dubios. evtl. ist es 1993 umlackiert worden oder 1993 erst zum ersten mal lackiert worden. aber schon erstaunlich, dass dann die gabel mit lackiert worden ist, da die ja da schon als unsicher bekannt waren.

gruss, Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2004)

Dann müßte mein damaliges Attitude auch schon ne "neuere" schrift bzw. Lackierung (hier: Storck) gehabt haben... kann aber terminlich nicht unbedingt sein !? Denn mein jetziger Attitude-Rahmen weisst dann einen Schriftzug auf wie von dem anderen Dolomiti...
Demnach müsste es eigentlich beides nebeneinander gegeben haben - meine Vermutung.

Hier ein wirklich schlechtes (eingescanntes) Foto:








und das andere:


----------



## CarstenB (13. Oktober 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müßte mein damaliges Attitude auch schon ne "neuere" schrift bzw. Lackierung (hier: Storck) gehabt haben... kann aber terminlich nicht unbedingt sein !? Denn mein jetziger Attitude-Rahmen weisst dann einen Schriftzug auf wie von dem anderen Dolomiti...
> Demnach müsste es eigentlich beides nebeneinander gegeben haben - meine Vermutung.
> 
> Hier ein wirklich schlechtes (eingescanntes) Foto:


diese eckige Attitude schrift mit dem schatten ist schon richtig fuers baujahr. erst (1990/91 meine ich) war sie hinten auf dem oberrohr und 1992 dann vorne. es geht um das Attitude in schreibschrift auf dem z. zt. teureren dolomiti. diesen schriftzug gabs an sich erst ab 1993 und dolomiti gab es ja nur 1990 und 1991, die eckige gabel sowieso. 

gruss, carsten


----------



## bsg (13. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hatte mal ein Adroit in team-storck, Baujahr 92, mit der Schreibschrift drauf. Kann aber sein, dass das Ding eher aus Ende 92 war ...


----------



## CarstenB (13. Oktober 2004)

bsg schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte mal ein Adroit in team-storck, Baujahr 92, mit der Schreibschrift drauf. Kann aber sein, dass das Ding eher aus Ende 92 war ...


jaa, das adroit hatte von beginn an die schreibschrift


----------



## bsg (13. Oktober 2004)

Das ist meines  ... An unserer Hausmauer ... Heute ärgere ich mich, dass ich es verkauft habe. Aber gut, habe damals sogar mehr dafür bekommen als ich bezahlt habe.


----------



## armin-m (13. Oktober 2004)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> nur der attitude schriftzug ist "zu neu


Das wars was ich damit sagen wollte  



			
				bsg schrieb:
			
		

> habe damals sogar mehr dafür bekommen als ich bezahlt habe.


Aber nur, weil der Käufer sich so in deine Barendpariser verguckt hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (14. Oktober 2004)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur, weil der Käufer sich so in deine Barendpariser verguckt hatte...



Die waren gar nicht von mir, die hatte das Rad schon drauf als ich es vom Händler bekommen habe ... Schön waren sie sicher nicht, aber sehr sehr angenehm (vor allem wenn es kalt war .

Ich habe das Rad damals ca. 1 Jahr gefahren (hat einige Renneinsätze hinter sich) und danach glaube ich 500 DM mehr dafür bekommen


----------



## stylzdavis (14. Oktober 2004)

BOOOHH IS DER GEIL ODER WAS?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=7106473413&rd=1

Schmacht   

Kann mir wer Geld leihen?


----------



## bekr (17. Oktober 2004)

villeicht nicht in der auffäligen team lackierung  und auch nicht ganz  so hoch  aber eindeutig einer der schönsten rahmen dieser ritchey


----------



## bugmtb (18. Oktober 2004)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> BOOOHH IS DER GEIL ODER WAS?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32508&item=7106473413&rd=1
> 
> ...




...und schon mein


----------



## stylzdavis (18. Oktober 2004)

Na dann aber meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch   

Man(n) kann nicht alles haben  

Ich bitte aber dringendst um Bilder wenn das Baby aufgebaut ist...


----------



## bugmtb (18. Oktober 2004)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann aber meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch
> 
> Man(n) kann nicht alles haben
> 
> Ich bitte aber dringendst um Bilder wenn das Baby aufgebaut ist...




Aber sicher......  
In meiner Fotogalerie kannst dir ja mal einen Vorgeschmack bei meinem Softtail nehmen.  
Gruß an alle


----------



## kingmoe (20. Oktober 2004)

Hab´ ich irgendwas verpasst?! Über 100 Flocken für eine XTR-Sattelstütze - da sollte ich doch mal dringend schauen, wo meine beiden im Keller liegen...  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7107443559&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## andy1 (23. Oktober 2004)

XT-Schaltwerk auf Höhenflug Richtung XTR ???


Häääääää ?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7108184548


----------



## oldschooler (23. Oktober 2004)

verdammt, für den preis geb ich meine auch her.... 





			
				andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> XT-Schaltwerk auf Höhenflug Richtung XTR ???
> 
> 
> Häääääää ?
> ...


----------



## Protorix (23. Oktober 2004)

mir wird das langsam alles zu krass 
50 euro fuer das schaltwerk ich glaub es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (23. Oktober 2004)

nunja, das Foto machts !
Habe jetzt letzte Woche erst ein altes XT Schaltwerk aus der Modellreihe davor bekommen (Rd-M735) und das schien mir mit 26 Euro so gerade grenzwertig für meine Geldbörse.
Allerdings hat mich der echt gute Zustand schon etwas milder gestimmt


----------



## oldschooler (23. Oktober 2004)

ich glaub aber, aufgrund der 0 bewertungen des höchstbietenden, dass der verkäufer, das nach der auktion noch zu seinem besitz zählen kann!

also mehr als 25würde ich net dafür ausgeben....


----------



## Protorix (23. Oktober 2004)

ja eins aus der serie davor hatte ich auch noch 
ich hab es aber fuer 15 euro nicht losbekommen ... 
muss ich es hald fahren ..


----------



## Ganimed! (23. Oktober 2004)

Also ich glaube mein Kuk Kuk schielt   

Wollte ja eigentlich selber bis 150 Euro mitbieten, aber das hat sich wohl jetzt schon erledigt. Und dabei laufen die blauen Geräte noch 8 Tage   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=7109265434&rd=1


----------



## zaskar76 (23. Oktober 2004)

bei der farbe blau scheint`s normal geworden zu sein bei grafton, ringle e.t.c....


----------



## Protorix (23. Oktober 2004)

da ist das letzte bisschen verstand weg *G*


----------



## andy2 (24. Oktober 2004)

und nicht mal neu sondern auch noch zerkratzt tstststs

a
d


----------



## Ganimed! (24. Oktober 2004)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> und nicht mal neu sondern auch noch zerkratzt tstststs
> 
> a
> d



Ja genau!!! Und deshalb hatte ich auch darauf spekuliert dass sie dieses mal nicht ganz sooo teuer würden wie die letzten Re-Entries in blau. Und dann sowas!!!   

Na ja, eines tages bekomme ich auch welche in blau und dann könnt Ihr was erleben.....   

PS: (muß ich mich eben weiter mit meinen drei paaren in 3D-Violett begnügen   )


----------



## bekr (25. Oktober 2004)

guckt und staunt 
ich hab gedacht paul und ur-xtr schalwerke würden diese preis-klassen nur erreichen
zum vergleich ein neuer x.o kostet auf diesen seiten mal gerade 140$ und das ist nicht gerad günstig

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7108494744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## azraelcars (25. Oktober 2004)

so komplett ist das schaltwerk sehr selten.alle titanschrauben und federn dran.ich habe mal ein halb komplettes für 80 verkauft.und so was kann man mit aktuelen sachen vergleichen,das xo möchte ich nicht geschenkt haben.


----------



## andy1 (25. Oktober 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> so komplett ist das schaltwerk sehr selten.alle titanschrauben und federn dran.ich habe mal ein halb komplettes für 80 verkauft.und so was kann man mit aktuelen sachen vergleichen,das xo möchte ich nicht geschenkt haben.


Das x.o ist ein superschönes Schaltwerk, hab mir auch mal eins ersteigert, hab es noch nicht übers Herz gebracht es anzuschrauben zum Fahren...


----------



## andy1 (25. Oktober 2004)

ob er den geforderten Preis bekommt ?
Sind ja nette Teile dran:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5133697544


----------



## Schmirgel (26. Oktober 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77607&item=3697312489&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V

Nicht schlecht, ca. das 6fache von dem, wofür die Dinger sonst rausgehen


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2004)

...kommt ja auch exklusiv aus dem "Ebey Shop".

Gruß Delgado


----------



## rasaldul (26. Oktober 2004)

beide falsch, die soll so teuer sein weil sie durchmesser 27,2mm hat und dadurch etwas seltener ist als 26,6mm das nun wirklich fast keiner braucht. bei den xt-sattelstützen kann man den preis fast nach dem durchmesser bestimmen - je dicker, desto teurer. aufgepasst und mitgedacht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmirgel (26. Oktober 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15529&item=7109963168&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob die auch 65 Euronen bringt 

Schmirgel, der wo für seine 27.0er 12 Euro zahlte... (und nach der dummen Größe habe ich wirklich einen Monat gesucht...)


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaube mein Kuk Kuk schielt
> 
> Wollte ja eigentlich selber bis 150 Euro mitbieten, aber das hat sich wohl jetzt schon erledigt. Und dabei laufen die blauen Geräte noch 8 Tage
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9197&item=7109265434&rd=1




 
Ich habe Gold gefunden. Gold ,Gold, Gold.............

Solche Teile habe ich letztes Jahr hier für schlanke 50 Euraner erstanden.
Was mach ich jetzt nur,......grübel.......denk?!......

mein Anlageberater sagt ....Verkaufen, jetzt oder nie.

GruzBAM


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> beide falsch, die soll so teuer sein weil sie durchmesser 27,2mm hat und dadurch etwas seltener ist als 26,6mm das nun wirklich fast keiner braucht. bei den xt-sattelstützen kann man den preis fast nach dem durchmesser bestimmen - je dicker, desto teurer. aufgepasst und mitgedacht......



Das Mitdenken übst Du besser noch ...


----------



## bugmtb (26. Oktober 2004)

Schmirgel schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15529&item=7109963168&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob die auch 65 Euronen bringt
> 
> Schmirgel, der wo für seine 27.0er 12 Euro zahlte... (und nach der dummen Größe habe ich wirklich einen Monat gesucht...)




...na dann schau ma mal, ob das Schaltwerk in seinem Shop auch die 115.- Wert sind.


----------



## $cannondale$ (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Überteuerte Sachen gibts nicht nur beim großen E...  wie folgendes Beispiel aus dem Bikemarkt zeigt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ViewItem.php?ItemNum=434692080

Ist auch noch als "klassisch" deklariert. Für den Preis kann man sich allerdings einen richtigen Kult-Rahmen zulegen.


Grüße,

$cannondale$


----------



## kingmoe (27. Oktober 2004)

$cannondale$ schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Überteuerte Sachen gibts nicht nur beim großen E...  wie folgendes Beispiel aus dem Bikemarkt zeigt:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ´ne Null zuviel eingegeben


----------



## Ganimed! (1. November 2004)

Ohne Worte!   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5132900075&ssPageName=ADME:X:ON:DE:2


----------



## joeddy (1. November 2004)

Ja,ja,Oliver,so wird es noch länger in deiner Sammlung fehlen!Die Leute sind im Moment aber auch wie gestochen,wenn man sich den Preis für die Grafton Hebelchen ansieht,da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein! Da hatte ich seinerzeits richtig Glück mit meinem Ti,1500 für ein 93er in Neuzustand,war ok!


----------



## andy2 (1. November 2004)

naja und es war ja nur ein saratoga also kein echtes fat ti, meines wäre übrigens auch für 2500 zu haben aber mir 1 a teilen 93er eben


a
d


----------



## joeddy (1. November 2004)

Daß mit Saratoga ist nur zum Teil richtig! Die Jungs von Fat Cogs haben sich gewundert,daß es ´nen Monostay hat,und Saratogas haben das nicht! Chris hat einige Rohrsätze vorbereitet gehabt,die dann erst in New York fertiggestellt wurden,das hat zumindest Wendyl erzählt! Es ist eigentlich doch noch ein Echter,nur mit falschen Decals.  Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (1. November 2004)

Ich stand mit dem Besitzer des FAT TI vor 9 Monaten in Kontakt.
Da er ja 6500 DM bezahlt hatte, wollte er 2400 dafür haben.

Wer das bezahlt hat sie wirklich nicht alle. Falls Ihr mal auf die Bid-history guckt, werdet Ihr sicher auch bald merken , wie das Spiel gelaufen ist.

Wenn Leute mit 0 Bewertungen auf so ein Rad bieten, dann ist etwas faul.

Andererseits, wenn es DIGGLER so viel Wert ist, finde ich das auch okay.

Sich aber das MAul zu zerreißen, obwohl man weder Bereit und auch nicht in der Lage ist ,2500 aufzubringen, finde ich andererseits auch Bezeichnend


----------



## tonicbikes (1. November 2004)

HOLZWURM schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits, wenn es DIGGLER so viel Wert ist, finde ich das auch okay.
> 
> Sich aber das MAul zu zerreißen, obwohl man weder Bereit und auch nicht in der Lage ist ,2500 aufzubringen, finde ich andererseits auch Bezeichnend




stimmt genau  , 
wenn hier jemand im Forum fragt "was ist mein Rad noch Wert", rasten alle aus, aber im Prinzip ist das hier nix anderes, es ist immer soviel Wert wie man dafür bereit ist zu zahlen-das sagt Ihr doch immer  

grüsse
tonic


----------



## Diggler (1. November 2004)

Ach Jungs,
warum regt ihr euch so auf? Ihr wisst doch was der Rahmen neu gekostet hat, oder? Ihr wisst doch auch das es Fat Chance nicht mehr gibt und dieses Rad nicht so einfach zu bekommen ist, oder? Das der Rahmen nicht in der Sleeve-Bauweise wie die 93/94er gebaut ist juckt mich kaum. Monostay hat er das war mir wichtig. Die restlichen Parts am Bike sind auch ganz ok wenn auch nicht unbedingt das Optimum. Ich will das Rad fahren und dafür ist die Ausstattung eigentlich ganz zweckmässig. Das der Preis manipuliert wurde war mir auch klar. Die Leute haben halt keinen Bock zu hohe Einstellgebühren zu zahlen und erreichen ihren gewünschten Preis auf diese Art und Weise. Mir ist das Fat 2500 wert - ganz einfach   
gruß,
Diggler

PS Falls jemand Angst um meine Finanzen hat, ich habe noch einen 16.5er Litespeed Obed Rahmen (neu) abzugeben


----------



## andy2 (1. November 2004)

der punkt ist nur der das diesem an kult faktor einiges abgeht gegenüber einem 93 oder 94er. monostay schön und gut aber so dinger gibts bei motherbay ab und an für weitaus weniger, aber ich bin durchaus der meinung das es die 2500 wert ist macht es auch leichter ein 93er zum gleichen preis zu verticken mit weitaus besseren teilen. so ist es halt ein schönes titanrad aber ohne die unique features
a
d


----------



## Cycleshark (1. November 2004)

...ich sehe..mit deutschland gehts wieder aufwärts... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7109439536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Elevation12,000 (2. November 2004)

> Manche investieren in Gold, andere in...



..bikes und manche in beide.





















1990 Miyata Century

Melvin


----------



## andy1 (2. November 2004)

Titanal ?
Oder Alu in Alumuffen ? oder ?


----------



## Elevation12,000 (2. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Titanal ?
> Oder Alu in Alumuffen ? oder ?



Glücklig kein Titanal

Erste Generation geklebte Miyata Rahmen. Hier mit 3 Hauptrohre in Carbolite, alu Muffen und Hinterbau. Weiss nicht 100% sicher ob die Muffen tatsächlich vergoldet sind. Es schaut sich sicher an wie Gold. Suche es jetzt aus. Weiss jemandem?

Rad ist ein sondermodell und ist Century genannt weil Miyata in 1990 sein 100 Jährige Jubiläum feierte. Verkäufer sagte mir das dieses Rad ein Geschenk war von Miyata Direktor an Giant Direktor. Ich denke das es sehr seltsam ist, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie seltsam. Ich hatte es bevor ich es kaufte jedenfalls noch nimmer gesehen.

Weitere Daten: XT, Tange Switchblades und sehr seltsame Trimble ROO bar/stem combo.

Gruss  
Melvin


----------



## stylzdavis (3. November 2004)

Hier mal wieder ein Dolomiti Attitude beim EEE.........

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5136177209&rd=1

Mmmmmh, das kenne ich doch irgendwo her, ach ja

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5129621794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Was da wohl, so gelaufen ist und wer ich eigentlich das nichtregistrierte Mitglied dudeatwolke7  Klammer auf, NULL Bewertungen, Klammer zu.

Das sind Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde die werden wir wohl nie erfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (3. November 2004)

.... echt ätzend was da teilweise beim großen E abgeht, aber ein schönes Teil ist es trotzdem (der Rahmen und die Gabel, Rest naja)und eigentlich ist es den Preis ja auch Wert, oder?!
Achja, wer ist eigentlich Steffi Lang


----------



## oldman (3. November 2004)

...Wahnsinn, wie dreist das Volk ist - das Teil hat er verkauft und jetzt verkauft er's nochmal und irgendwie haeufen sich Bieter mit (0) am Namen...
da koennte ich stundenlang drauftreten und das mit wachsender Begeisterung!
oldman


----------



## THO (4. November 2004)

aber in amiland geht es auch wieder bergauf:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7109286530&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## rasaldul (4. November 2004)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> aber in amiland geht es auch wieder bergauf:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7109286530&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


und in diesem unseren lande bekommt man seltsame mails wenn man sich "erdreistet" für den gleichen in der schaftversion 80 zu verlangen......


----------



## andy2 (4. November 2004)

naja beim klein könnte es sich auch mal um einen deadbeat bidder handeln gibt auch auf der anderen seite genug idioten die nur bieten und nicht zahlen. immerhin ist er jetzt rausgeflogen

a
d


@ marc die schreiben doch immer solche mails das ist halt das problem das die leute die sonst auf den flohmarkt gehen jetzt bei ebay rumstöbern ist halt wärmer


----------



## ZeFlo (4. November 2004)

@ marc

wenn das oberste motto der glückseligkeit "geiz ist geil" heisst, ist das doch eigentlich nicht verwunderlich. eine grundhaltung die leider auch hier bei nicht wenigen vorhanden ist.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (4. November 2004)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle mehr spielt ....
Dazu fällt mir ja fast gar nix mehr ein, aber waren 70 Euro nicht mal 140 DM  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7110765678&rd=1


----------



## Ganimed! (4. November 2004)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Geld keine Rolle mehr spielt ....
> Dazu fällt mir ja fast gar nix mehr ein, aber waren 70 Euro nicht mal 140 DM
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7110765678&rd=1



Tja, jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf   

Aber 70 Euro für nen Kaffeepott ist doch ein vollkommen vernünftiger Preis   

Habe noch ne 15th Anni Rocky Mountain Trinkflasche für´s MTB. Würde ich für 80 Euro hergeben. Dann fehlt nur noch ein Rocky Mountain Eierbecher und fertig ist das Frühstücksservice


----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf
> 
> Aber 70 Euro für nen Kaffeepott ist doch ein vollkommen vernünftiger Preis
> 
> Habe noch ne 15th Anni Rocky Mountain Trinkflasche für´s MTB. Würde ich für 80 Euro hergeben. Dann fehlt nur noch ein Rocky Mountain Eierbecher und fertig ist das Frühstücksservice



Für 70,-- muß ich mir doch mal Gedanken um meinen RM Kaffeepott machen   Wenn also jemand hier 75,-- zahlt.....   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## rasaldul (4. November 2004)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> @ marc
> 
> wenn das oberste motto der glückseligkeit "geiz ist geil" heisst, ist das doch eigentlich nicht verwunderlich. eine grundhaltung die leider auch hier bei nicht wenigen vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...


schon klar, nur reden wir hier nicht von ringle "ich-brech-gleich-ab" zooka, answer "massenware" a-tac oder ibs "mir-wird-schon-angst" sondern von einem der schönsten und edelsten vorbauten überhaupt der so gut wie keine mängel bei den stw-werten aufweist: ibis titanium


----------



## olli (4. November 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> schon klar, nur reden wir hier nicht von ringle "ich-brech-gleich-ab" zooka, answer "massenware" a-tac oder ibs "mir-wird-schon-angst" sondern von einem der schönsten und edelsten vorbauten überhaupt der so gut wie keine mängel bei den stw-werten aufweist: ibis titanium


Versteiger ihn halt bei ebay.com.


----------



## rasaldul (4. November 2004)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> Versteiger ihn halt bei ebay.com.


ich muss ja nicht verkaufen - solange wechsel ich halt immer durch: heute moots, morgen ibis, übermorgen moots, überübermorgen ibis,.......und zur not muss ein passender rahmen dazu her 

p.s: kaffeetassen für 70 euro kochen schon den kaffee auch selbst, oder?


----------



## DeppJones (4. November 2004)

nen passenden rahmen hätt ich da noch:
MOOTS YBB in 19",

VB: 1500EUR incl. Sattelstütze


----------



## Triple F (4. November 2004)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Geld keine Rolle mehr spielt ....
> Dazu fällt mir ja fast gar nix mehr ein, aber waren 70 Euro nicht mal 140 DM
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2904&item=7110765678&rd=1



Deutschlands Antwort auf Hartz IV !


----------



## andy2 (4. November 2004)

ibis reisst auch wenn sie nur poliertgenug sind. aber deiner ist ja gestrahlt

a
d


----------



## andy1 (5. November 2004)

iss halt XTR-Kurbel...
in den Staaten gekauft, hier verscherbeln... (?)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7111653932


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (5. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> iss halt XTR-Kurbel...
> in den Staaten gekauft, hier verscherbeln... (?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9201&item=7111653932



*$190 + porto + deutscher zoll + bearbeitungsgebühr* und schon erreicht man ganz schnell mal den geforderten preis in , finde ich nicht überzogen. wem das zu teuer ist muss sich eben mit dx und lx zufriedengeben


----------



## kingmoe (5. November 2004)

Nicht zu teuer, aber gutes Geld - ist ja aber irgendwie auch eine Investition in Gold   

Tune Naben für 227,40 Euro:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110657385&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## andy1 (5. November 2004)

OK, dann will ich auch noch was nennen:

Alu-Starrgabel, nicht mal straight für 90 Euronen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7109777209


----------



## CarstenB (5. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann will ich auch noch was nennen:
> 
> Alu-Starrgabel, nicht mal straight für 90 Euronen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7109777209



fuer ne steinbach ist das wohl schon ok. und straight ist ja nicht gleich teurer, oder? nur bei klein   

Carsten


----------



## azraelcars (5. November 2004)

hallo

die steinbach gibt es neu für gerade etwas mehr als 100 euro.sehr weiche sache,übrigens.


----------



## ZeFlo (5. November 2004)

... eigentlich preiswert  wenn man bedenkt das die schalthebel dabei waren ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110849860&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

ciao
flo


----------



## Jeroen (5. November 2004)

Jah, verdammt.. ich war lang an kopf mit bieten.. War allerdings beim ablauf leider nicht in der nähe eine computer....


----------



## qwert (6. November 2004)

Gerade ist diese Pace Carbongabel für 202 ausgelaufen: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110941304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Habe lange überlegt ob ich mitbieten soll, ...aber bei dem Endpreis!

Ich fand es jedenfalls zu teuer!


----------



## oldman (6. November 2004)

qwert schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade ist diese Pace Carbongabel für 202 ausgelaufen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110941304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> Habe lange überlegt ob ich mitbieten soll, ...aber bei dem Endpreis!
> ...



ja, hatte die Auktion ein paar Tage bei=obachtet, die Kids haben aber schon gestern abend den Preis auf 175 getrieben -   
Die Gabel gibt's regelmaessig fuer 249 neu mit Garantie, da ueberleg ich mir lieber den Neukauf...
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (7. November 2004)

Ich finde ja auch, dass das XTR M900er Schaltwerk das schönste für MTBs ist - aber inkl. Versand dafür über 150,- Flocken hinzulegen, das ist schon krass. OK, ist neu, aber dennoch verdammt viel Geld.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7110634501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## andy1 (7. November 2004)

die sind doch nur noch blöd:

XT-Pedalen für 89 Euronen wenn auch unbenutzt    

Da hätte ich gestern ein XT-Rad für knapp über 50 bekommen können, da wären die wahrscheinlich dran gewesen, wenn auch rein spekulativ...


----------



## andy1 (12. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7111787413

Suntour-Innenlager mit nur 115mm für 52 Euronen `?


----------



## oldman (12. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=7113339633&rd=1

... und ab in die Vitrine damit...


----------



## zocker (12. November 2004)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=420&item=7113339633&rd=1
> 
> ... und ab in die Vitrine damit...



Die sind ja hässlich. bbbrrrrr


----------



## olli (12. November 2004)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind ja hässlich. bbbrrrrr


@Alex: Ich bin enttäuscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (12. November 2004)

ok, jetzt alles verkaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7112690628

XTR-Cantis für üba 100 Euronen.........


----------



## DerAlex (12. November 2004)

Olli, es liegt mir fern, jemanden enttäuschen zu wollen, aber der Radkeller aus USA hat sicher Bush gewählt und freut sich jetzt an steigenden Aktienkursen. Meine Bietfähigkeiten erschöpfen sich so langsam, weil ich ja auch noch eine Feindgabel (SID ATHENA), sofern sie eintrifft, zahlen muss. 
Gut, eine Onza habe ich ja schon, die auch billiger zu haben waren.

Ich bleibe aber dran...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. November 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich bleibe aber dran...




wie hiess es immer so schön, only the brave survive 

DER spruch des jahres:

*I will not end the auction early; I'll enjoy watching this one escalate.
*  

ciao
flo


----------



## azraelcars (14. November 2004)

trotz längeren nachdenken begreife ich es immer noch nicht,welches teil hier den preis wert ist Riesensammlung Fahrradteile und Zubehör .ich gehe weiter nachdenken


----------



## olli (14. November 2004)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> trotz längeren nachdenken begreife ich es immer noch nicht,welches teil hier den preis wert ist Riesensammlung Fahrradteile und Zubehör .ich gehe weiter nachdenken


Wenn er jedes Teil für 1.- weiterverkauft, kommt schon was zusammen:
-17 St  Federgaben Bj 2002 Logan STR 560 AD verstellbar mit verschiedenen Schaftlängen neu 

-14 St  Hauptständer Alu schwarz und alufarbend neu und neuwertig

- 6 St  Lenkervorbau verstellbar Alu neu

- 6 St  Alunarbe zur Aufnahme Bremsscheibe und die passende Bremsscheibe

- 6 St  Tetkurbeln mit 3-fach Kettenrad

- 15 St  Gepäckträger Alu und Eisen stabile Ausführung

- 30 St Kettenschutze  verschiedene Größen Farben Bauformen

- 20 St Kindersättel  

- 100 St Schutzbleche blau, 100 St silber, 150 braun   alle aus Kunststoff verschiedene Größen neu, jede Menge gebr. aus Metall neuwertig

- 650 Schläuche verschiedene Größen neu

- 250 Mäntel ( Decken) neu und neuwertig verschiedene Größen, meistens 28

- 20 Alufelgen verschiedene Größen uneingespeicht


----------



## longwheelbase (14. November 2004)

Es geht wohl um sämtliches Geraffel von der Auflistung, nicht nur das von den
Fotos!? Aber selbst wenn, Sperrmüllfedergabeln usw....


----------



## longwheelbase (14. November 2004)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, jetzt alles verkaufen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7112690628
> 
> XTR-Cantis für üba 100 Euronen.........



Sind die nicht auch noch aus verschiedenen Serien, lange und kurze Ausfräsung?


----------



## azraelcars (14. November 2004)

nee,das ist gut so,die einen sind für vorne,die anderen für hinten,wo welcher hingehört,vergesse ich immer.

na ja,die riesenauktion.bei genauer betrachtung stelle ich fest,das ich die beschreibung nicht gelesen habe  ,aber trotztdem,das zeug kannst nur noch entsorgen.vielleicht kann man 20 von den silbernen oder schwarzen kotflügel verkaufen,aber wenn es einer schaft,mehr als 10 braune zu verkaufen-hut ab.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (15. November 2004)

*Looob! *  
Alex, dem hast du's jetzt aber richtig gegeben! Wenn er das Ding schon unbedingt will, dann darf er auch bluten.

immernochbeindruckt

reiner

Ach ja der _"I am selling cranks"_ war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## THO (15. November 2004)

mensch marc, probiere es doch noch mal:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7112852118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (15. November 2004)

Reiner, danke für die Blumen. 
Am Ende dachte ich nur, dass der Gute ruhig viel zahlen soll, wenn er die Kurbeln will (gemein, gell?). Ich habe bei jedem Überbietversuch auch immer geschwitzt, denn wenn ich die Kurbeln ergattert hätte, wäre eine mittlere Haushaltskatastrophe die unvermeidliche Folge gewesen.
Für meine Onza´s habe ich letztes Jahr gut die Hälfte gezahlt (mit Real Kettenblättern). 
Naja, es trifft ja keinen Armen, dem ist dann auch egal, dass er für die Kohle 3 komplette 960er XTR Kurbeln haben könnte. Gut, dabei stellt sich aber die Frage, ob man das wirklich will. Mir wären die XTR im Vergleich zu den alten  auch viel zu "breit" gebaut. 

Alex
derdennochgernezweiOnzashabenwürde...


----------



## Ganimed! (15. November 2004)

Was ich mich immer schon gefragt habe, warum weichen eigentlich die wenigen in den Verkauf gelangten Onza Titankurbeln so sehr vom Prototypendesign ab? (siehe Bilder).

Soweit ich informiert bin, sollen die Onza Prototypen doch bei Tests gebrochen sein und die Verkaufsvariante soll doch auch nicht gerade stabil gewesen sein. Oder etwa nicht?  

Warum also wurde das Design nochmal extra überarbeitet


----------



## lebaron (15. November 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich immer schon gefragt habe, warum weichen eigentlich die wenigen in den Verkauf gelangten Onza Titankurbeln so sehr vom Prototypendesign ab? (siehe Bilder).
> 
> Soweit ich informiert bin, sollen die Onza Prototypen doch bei Tests gebrochen sein und die Verkaufsvariante soll doch auch nicht gerade stabil gewesen sein. Oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Warum also wurde das Design nochmal extra überarbeitet



Exactly.

Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann gab es (so zumindest der Aussage Danny vom www.wheels-of-steel.com nach) sowohl Titan als auch Alu Versionen (im Verkauf), die Protos hingegen waren wohl Titan, beides ist aber irgendwie auf den Markt gelangt (für die AluVAriante lege ich meine Hand aber nicht ins Feuer, da er das auch nicht mehr genau wusste)Nichtsdestotrotz haben beide nicht gehalten.


----------



## Ganimed! (15. November 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> sowohl Titan als auch Alu Versionen (im Verkauf)



Also ich habe auch schonmal das Gerücht vernommen daß es wohl auch onza Alu-Kurbeln gegeben haben soll! Glaube ich aber erst wenn ich welche gesehen habe   

Kurbeln die den Onzas rein optisch sehr ähnlich sahen, waren die Alu-Kurbeln von Dengler, wobei ich jetzt aber mal unterstelle daß Dengler bei Onza abgekupfert hat


----------



## DerAlex (15. November 2004)

Hallo Ganimed,

an den Dengler war ich auch dran...
Ich denke die Onzas sind vor allem des Herstellungsprozesses wegen gebrochen. Gegossene Kurbeln sind eben Müll. Die Form konnt dann auch noch erschwerend dazu. Viel zuviele Sprünge im Querschnitt. Fachwerkträgerstruktur hat sich im Kurbelbereich eben nicht durchgesetzt, egal, wer´s versucht hat. 

Hast Du noch mehr Bilder von den Onzas?

Alex 
Ich suche ja noch so viele nette Kurbeln, das nimmt nie ein Ende, fürchte ich.


----------



## Ganimed! (16. November 2004)

Hallo Alex,

Nein, andere Bilder habe ich leider auch nicht von den Onza Kurbeln, nur die aus den Ebay Auktionen und aus dem 93er Onza Prospekt. (da ist eine Doppelseite der Onza Kurbeln drin, mit daten zu den Teilen).

Wo wir gerade bei Kurbeln sind, hast du schonmal diese eigenartigen CQP´s hier gesehen. Standen mal in den USA zum Verkauf, habe solche noch nie gesehen (evtl. für ein Bahnrad)  

Kannst du für Aufklärung sorgen?


----------



## DerAlex (16. November 2004)

Hallo Ganimed,

ich kannte die CQP´s auch nicht, bis ich sie etwa zwei- bis dreimal beim E in Bushistan sah. Habe mitgeboten, aber nicht hoch genug, weil ich sie jetzt nicht sooo cool fand.

Ich muss noch irgendwo ein MBA rumliegen haben mit einer doppelseitigen Anzeige für die Onzas.

Ich steh auf Magic, Sweet und so´n Kram. Cool im eigentlichen Sinne wäre ´ne Extreme oder ´ne Cucamonga, wobei eine entschärfte Variante der letzteren mal beim E angeboten wurde, ich aber gerade monsterblank war.


----------



## Ganimed! (17. November 2004)

Hi,

Ja, wo habe ich die Cucamonga´s jetzt schonmal gesehen? Kann es sein dass die mal in der MBA damals behandelt worden sind? 

Die Kurbeln von Meister Pong finde ich auch sehr fein, jedoch werden die Dinger leider regelmässig von einem gewissen "deralex1" erbeutet. 

Du weißt auch nicht zufällig wer das sein könnte, oder?    

Gruß

PS: meine lieblingskurbeln sind immernoch die CQP Titanium


----------



## kingmoe (17. November 2004)

Tach zusammen! Zu den Onzas: Es gab wohl auch Kurbeln im Verkauf. Es gab vor allem mal eine Site auf der die "Story" zu den Kurbeln stand - aber ich finde sie auch nach längerer Suche nicht mehr. Muss wohl offline sein.   

Hier noch 2 Bilder von Ti Cranks, die ich eigentlich von genau dieser Site haben müsste.

Das erste Bild zeigt die erste Generation, das Detailfoto ist von einem Prototyp der zweiten Generation, die dann nicht mehr so "brüchig" gewesen sein soll. Mehr erinnere ich leider nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (17. November 2004)

Hi,

Dann hat der Mensch der die Onza-Kurbeln auf seiner Internetseite hatte, seine Kurbeln mal vor etwa 1-1/2 Jahren bei ebay USA versteigert. Da waren nämlich genau diese Bilder bei einer Auktion abgebildet.


----------



## THO (17. November 2004)

der markt zieht an:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7112650580&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## Ganimed! (17. November 2004)

Stolzer Preis für das Teil!   

Ob er zu dem Kurs einen Käufer dafür findet   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81681&item=7114110176&rd=1


----------



## DerAlex (18. November 2004)

Hallo Ganimed,

welcher Alex hat wohl vor 1,5 Jahren bei ebay in USA seine Onza Kurbeln ergattert? Wer auf Bilder von denen steht, dem kann geholfen werden!

Apropos Kurbeln: Folgende wollte ich eigentlich zum Benutzen (statt zum Haben) ergattern, war aber dann doch von der Bietfreude anderer überrascht. Die sind zwar richtig unzerstörbar und in 180mm, aber eben auch gebraucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7113435610

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Ganimed! (18. November 2004)

Die alten XT Kurbeln hatte ich auch gesehen, standen Tage lang bei etwa 6 Euro mit Dir als Höchstbieter.   

Hätte aber nicht gedacht daß die Dinger in dem Zustand noch soviel bringen würden   

Habe auch noch einen Satz zerkratzte XT Kurbeln im Keller liegen. Vielleicht sollte ich die doch mal ins "E" stellen, bei dem Preis   

Gruß


----------



## longwheelbase (18. November 2004)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Die alten XT Kurbeln hatte ich auch gesehen, standen Tage lang bei etwa 6 Euro mit Dir als Höchstbieter.
> 
> ...auch schön arrangiert, mit der Schokoladenseite im Bildhintergrund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2004)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Kurbeln: Folgende wollte ich eigentlich zum Benutzen (statt zum Haben) ergattern, war aber dann doch von der Bietfreude anderer überrascht. Die sind zwar richtig unzerstörbar und in 180mm, aber eben auch gebraucht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7113435610
> 
> ...



Wow, da bin ich ja doppelt froh, dass ich die 180er XT M730 noch als NOS im Keller habe - leider wird der SSP-Rahmen dazu einfach nicht fertig. Ich muss wohl mal mit dem Rahmenbauer ein ernstes Wort reden...


----------



## zocker (19. November 2004)

Nicht erschrecken


----------



## zaskar76 (19. November 2004)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht erschrecken



????stark gebrauchte bringen doch schon immer über 200 euronen???


----------



## oldschooler (19. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5138425528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

ich weiss FAT und NEU!, aber trotzdem.... ich weiss net...

 

hab aber kein geld mehr, sonst würd ich auch ei vermögen bezahlen..mal abgesehen, davon dass er eh net passt...


----------



## posh26 (19. November 2004)

da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein...so ein depp....ein paar fotos aus dem netz und ab zum print-shop der auch aufkleber macht, scannen, drucken und über 100$ gespart.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7115475064&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Protorix (19. November 2004)

das ist echt der gipfel!


----------



## Ganimed! (19. November 2004)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein...so ein depp....ein paar fotos aus dem netz und ab zum print-shop der auch aufkleber macht, scannen, drucken und über 100$ gespart.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7115475064&fromMakeTrack=true



Naja, sind halt alte Original-Decals und die haben heute nun mal ihren Preis   

Aber ich glaube auch der Käufer weiß was er tut


----------



## rasaldul (19. November 2004)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5138425528&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> ich weiss FAT und NEU!, aber trotzdem.... ich weiss net...
> 
> ...


und nun.....? so ist eben der markt - der mit der meisten kohle gewinnt das spielchen, da hilft auch die tränendrüse nicht



			
				posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt einem nichts mehr zu ein...so ein depp....ein paar fotos aus dem netz und ab zum print-shop der auch aufkleber macht, scannen, drucken und über 100$ gespart.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7115475064&fromMakeTrack=true


manches hat für manche menschen eben seinen wert und anderes hat eben keinen wert. original ist original und nicht kopie - und gib´s zu: hättest du auch einen originalsatz würdest du dir gerade ein loch in den ar$ch freuen........


----------



## andy2 (19. November 2004)

und dazu ist es noch weit mehr als ein satz


a
d


----------



## roesli (19. November 2004)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Onza-Kurbeln und den Brüchen:

Ich hatte an der diesjährigen Eurobike die Gelegenheit, mit Gregg Westmoreland zu plaudern, der in den alten Tagen Onza-Vertriebsleiter war.

Die Kurbeln waren von Anfang an als edle Kleinserie mit limitierte Auflage geplant - teuer, edel, geil. Die ersten Protoypen gingen an einen US-Downhiller, der im Ruf stand, alles kaputtzukriegen (Insane Wayne? - bin mir nicht mehr sicher   ) Man wollte ihn einen Monat fahren lassen, und wenn sie bis dann hielten, wollte man produzieren. Der Monat verstrich, und man hörte nix von einem Bruch - also ging die erste Serie in die Fertigung. Gerade aber nach Ordergabe kam eine Meldung, dass die Kurbel am Tag zuvor doch gebrochen ist - der Fahrer hatte nur noch keine Möglichkeit, es mitzuteilen und sah es auch nicht als so wichtig an. 

Naja, man versuchte dann mal auf Gut Glück, die paar Kurbeln doch zu verkaufen, doch die Brüche häuften sich. Nach der ersten Häufung der Klagen begann Onza, nach den Gründen zu forschen. Was zu den Brüchen führte, war ganz lapidar:

Wie bekannt wurden die Kurbeln in zwei Halbschalen gegossen. Um die von der Fertigung noch warme Kurbel aus der Form zu lösen, versetzte der Arbeiter dem Spalt zwischen den Schalen mit dem Meissel einen Schlag - und der hat zum Materialstress geführt, welcher die Tretarme in Reihen brechen liessen. Die Rechnung war dann schnell gemacht. Einzige brauchbare Lösung wäre gewesen, die Gussformen per Wasserdruck zu lösen, doch die Investition für eine solche Maschine wäre etwa so hoch gewesen wie die gesamten Verkaufserlöse der geplanten Kurbelserie. Da man sich bewusst war, dass die Kurbel so auch nicht besser, aber immer noch viel teurer war als ein Konkurrenzprodukt, liess man das Projekt klammheimlich einschlafen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycleshark (19. November 2004)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Insane Wayne? - bin mir nicht mehr sicher



..schade roesli....aber mit so schlecht recherchierten beiträgen reisst du das classicforum niveau tief in den keller!    

trotzdem gruz vom
onkel pete der morgen den oberforumskreiskommandant undnochibisbesitzer floibex hofiert


----------



## armin-m (21. November 2004)

Auch nett:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81672&item=7115721955&rd=1

Vielleicht sollte ich meine auch verkaufen...


----------



## zocker (21. November 2004)

UUUIII


----------



## armin-m (21. November 2004)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> UUUIII



Erster!


----------



## Diggler (21. November 2004)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> UUUIII



und ich habe die Teile damals sinnlos im Wald runtergefahren, wenn ich das gewusst hätte...


----------



## stylzdavis (21. November 2004)

Also die Reifen warn ja damals echt Plicht.  Ich habe für meinen damals 50 Mack bezahlt.

Also dann muss ich mal ne einfache Rechnung aufstellen....
Sagen wir mal ein Euro ist heutzutage ja soviel wert wie eine Mark damals.
Das wäre dann 50 Euro pro Reifen mal 2 = 100 Euro - 1 Euro Rabatt = 99 Euro
So erklärt sich zumindest der Startpreis  

Wieso dann der Sattel und die Griffe dann nochma 150 kosten... keine Ahnung  

Mal sehen wer das kauft. 
Mann Mann ist so n Euro wenig wert


----------



## andy1 (22. November 2004)

und der will noch Gold für seinen alten Centurion-Tourer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30753&item=5140816185


----------



## Deleted 5247 (25. November 2004)

Hmm, bei dem Sofort-Kauf-Preis sollte man eigentlich zuschlagen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5142558121&rd=1


----------



## olli (25. November 2004)

FloidAcroid schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, bei dem Sofort-Kauf-Preis sollte man eigentlich zuschlagen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5142558121&rd=1



Mein Traumrad. Oh Mann, ich hätte es vor 2 Jahren neu in dem Laden nehmen sollen, wo es das Teil noch gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (25. November 2004)

das Rad wollte ich auch gerade posten...


----------



## THO (28. November 2004)

schon wieder:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7114656811&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## bekr (1. Dezember 2004)

hier auch das passende  link zu den onzas
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7113339633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

oder vielleicht ein future kettcar mir hilfsmotor und etwas spoiler
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5142964831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

also die  cqp kurbeln shen ja hast wie ringratscheschlüssel aus und die schrift könnt auch was mit cccp oder was es mal war von sowjeten zu haben


----------



## rasaldul (6. Dezember 2004)

yeeha! fast 45 für einen a-tac  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7116959759

ok: neu, schwarz, 1", mit noodle......


----------



## bekr (10. Dezember 2004)

wieso nicht alle teile gleich neu bestellen und zusammen setzen??? bei dem preis  wäre das zusammen setzen sogar  günstiger

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7118373951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## oldman (13. Dezember 2004)

war eine gut besuchte Veranstaltung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7119276658&ssPageName=ADME:B:RECO:DE:2

Der Verkaeufer hat aber auch ein geschicktes Polier-Haendchen... da goennt man dem Menschen seine uros...
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eardi (13. Dezember 2004)

Bei dem Preis  hätte ich auch schwach werden können.


----------



## andy1 (14. Dezember 2004)

Der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, will für die STX Chromica-Gruppe 249 eusen haben...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77613&item=7121348426 

Hätte auch noch so eine Kurbel + Schaltwerk rumliegen...


----------



## bekr (14. Dezember 2004)

RESPEKT da könnten aber bei dem preis  noch paar weotere teile aus dem edel material sein udn aktuelle gruppe dazu
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5144609522&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT




und dann noch mit seitemschlag
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7117981865&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


es versteht sich das es nicht die orginal röllchen aus dem set ist
(falls jemand noch so ein schwingbolzen hat, such ich noch einen)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7119212011&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

schmerzens grenze mit kit oder neu für den preis für den der es braucht gut aber wers hat ~~~
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7119205638&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## zocker (15. Dezember 2004)

Endlich einmal etwas passendes zum thread


----------



## wanted man (15. Dezember 2004)

200 sind bereits geboten für dieses kunstwerk


----------



## Protorix (15. Dezember 2004)

so teuer war das schaltwerk auch nicht 

eigentlich gar nicht teuer


----------



## rasaldul (16. Dezember 2004)

> Manche investieren in Gold, andere in...


....fat chance kaffeebecher http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7119319215


----------



## andy1 (22. Dezember 2004)

ja, ist denn scho´ Weihnachten ?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7120087376






und nehmt auch noch dies  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7120090724

Wer wil mein Hinterrad mit der XTR-Nabe aus der 1. Serie ?
Ist aber auch gut gebraucht ....


----------



## THO (26. Dezember 2004)

dafür bekommt mann ab und zu auch kurbeln:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7122821063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Protorix (26. Dezember 2004)

ja doch 
das schlägt dem fass den boden aus 

das ist hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (27. Dezember 2004)

für diesen spaß 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=51513
soviel ausgeben´aua
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7122559406&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
und nicht mal mindest preis erreicht hehe


----------



## rasaldul (28. Dezember 2004)

wow, da hat wohl jemand sein weihnachtsgeld verbraten. aber wird auch zeit das die dinger mal richtig was wert werden  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7122792646


----------



## Bateman (28. Dezember 2004)

hier mal ein echtes Schnäpppchen...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7122823764&rd=1

Bateman


----------



## cibi (28. Dezember 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> wow, da hat wohl jemand sein weihnachtsgeld verbraten. aber wird auch zeit das die dinger mal richtig was wert werden
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7122792646



Und wieder ein Fat das nach Deutschland geht,
ist sein zweites innerhalb 2 Wochen


----------



## andy2 (28. Dezember 2004)

frag mich warum keiner meins nimmt ist auch nicht teurer;-)


----------



## rasaldul (28. Dezember 2004)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> frag mich warum keiner meins nimmt ist auch nicht teurer;-)



du weisst doch: warum einfach wenn's auch umständlich geht............?


----------



## bekr (4. Januar 2005)

weinachtsgeld hin oder her, schöner hätte türkis/blau und titan  nicht zusammen  passen können

gabel, steuersatz und aufkleber  perfekt


hier mal was anderes 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7124293355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## kettenklemmer (13. Januar 2005)

Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit rauslehnen...aber überm Teich bauen die manchmal echt perverse Kisten auf :kotz: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27947&item=7127217916&rd=1

Hoffentlich findet das arme Ding einen guten Käufer, daß es nackig macht und neu aufbaut...  

Gruß, Kettenklemmer


----------



## theofil11 (13. Januar 2005)

Autsch, der ist gut.... !

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7127596655&rd=1 
Preis find ich geht in Ordnung für den Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (13. Januar 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch, der ist gut.... !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7127596655&rd=1
> Preis find ich geht in Ordnung für den Zustand.




Dann kauf doch..... wenn der Preis schon OK ist.


----------



## bekr (13. Januar 2005)

so ein hat  ich auch mal bei danny(wheels of steel)  gesehen gehabt mit spinergy usw... ein traum
ich frag mich ob KLEIN seine schwarz lacke bei klavierlackern anfertigen lässt

eindeutig einer der schönsten Lakierungen
und dannn diesen rahemn mit rohloff goldkette und tune gold eloxierten teilen aufbauen "die kurbeln in tune doppel farbe gold schwarz effekt"

wäre blos die eine zahl im betrag nicht mit drin
und schönes bild(kunst) für die wand ist aber auch nicht billiger und beides hängt nur noch so gesehen


----------



## zocker (13. Januar 2005)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> bei danny(wheels of steel)


 :kotz:


----------



## bekr (14. Januar 2005)

??? wiesowas hast du gegen dany? es gibt wesendlich schlimmere händler 

und dansch an dem KLEIN diese jagwire züge was die limted edition canondale räder haben die goldenen stahlflex teile


----------



## zocker (15. Januar 2005)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> ??? wiesowas hast du gegen dany? es gibt wesendlich schlimmere händler
> 
> und dansch an dem KLEIN diese jagwire züge was die limted edition canondale räder haben die goldenen stahlflex teile




Frag doch mal Kai Hoffmann.


----------



## Protorix (16. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7126639263&rd=1

guenstig is was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (16. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube mini.tom is Lotto König.
Schön wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt....


----------



## armin-m (16. Januar 2005)

Mich würde ja auch Interessieren ob derjenige hier im Forum bekannt ist...

Der hatte ja auch schon die bunten Graftonteile im Komplettpaket für 450
abgeräumt   

Vielleicht muß ich meinen AG ja mal um eine Gehaltserhöhung bitten?
Oder Pfandflaschen zurückbringen...


----------



## bekr (16. Januar 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Frag doch mal Kai Hoffmann.



komm der ist ja auch nicht heilig 

auserdem wer hoffman von danny nichts hällt warum schickt er einem dann zu danny??? aber egal da sie sowiso nicht mehr die teile haben was ich suche, können si emachen wa sie wollen



hier mal was zum thema was is jetzt hier soviel wert? 
das werkzeug? die schalen(neu 38$) wovon man sowieso nur den ein gebrauchen kann? oder hat jemand unterschiedliche gewinde am innenlager?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7126520157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## zocker (16. Januar 2005)

OOPS


----------



## andy2 (16. Januar 2005)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> komm der ist ja auch nicht heilig
> 
> auserdem wer hoffman von danny nichts hällt warum schickt er einem dann zu danny??? aber egal da sie sowiso nicht mehr die teile haben was ich suche, können si emachen wa sie wollen
> 
> ...




sorry nimms nicht persönlich aber hast du irgendeine leise ahnung von klassischen mtb´s


a
d


----------



## wanted man (16. Januar 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> OOPS


das hat er wohl gelesen ... ist schon etwas runtergegangen


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Januar 2005)

ich denke wenn er die c-o-m für vergoldete kurbelschrauben hält ist er eher nicht von hier und hat das gelesen


----------



## $cannondale$ (19. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Nicht schlecht, ein gebrauchter Syncros-Vorbau für 51 plus Porto. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7126555557&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT

Ok, ok er hat ´ne Noodle dran und ist aus der 1. Serie, trotzdem ne Menge Holz. 

Da freu ich mich doch über die netten Leute hier im Forum die einem faire Preise machen.

@rasaldul: danke nochmal, Vorbau ist angekommen!!  


Grüße,

$cannondale$


----------



## bekr (23. Januar 2005)

ob die auchso unsicher sind wie die rennrad versionen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7128157064&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## GlanDas (25. Januar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5158698160&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (25. Januar 2005)

KinG Fly schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5158698160&rd=1



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7128458800

da haben einige dieselbe investitionsanlage!


----------



## Radebeuler (25. Januar 2005)

aber immerhin ne Pace Starrgabel drin


----------



## wanted man (25. Januar 2005)

dafür hat das andere eine speedhub


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Januar 2005)

ich glaube ich lege mir eine cnc-maschine zu....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7130153181&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Yetis (31. Januar 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ich lege mir eine cnc-maschine zu....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7130153181&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT



Ja bitte, ich würde sie dann in blau nehmen.


----------



## zaskar76 (31. Januar 2005)

wie teuer wahren die überhaupt neu?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7130145655&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## andy2 (31. Januar 2005)

da sieht man mal wieder .......


----------



## bekr (31. Januar 2005)

nicht nur exotisch sondern etwas ....
mich würde es nur intressiern wie sich das teil fährt (komfortabel oder eher steif)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7130083035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## oldman (9. Februar 2005)

nicht übel sprach der Dübel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7131535043&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (9. Februar 2005)

cool so eines hab ich vor 8 wochen fuer sofortkaufen 38 euro gekauft   

ist aber der bolzen kaputt


----------



## bekr (11. Februar 2005)

und  porto kommt auch noch dazu

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7131751882&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## andy2 (11. Februar 2005)

ich glaube aber auch das die ti pulleys die sich übrigens bescheiden fahren weil viel zu laut 135 dm damals gekostet haben.


a
d


----------



## zurkoe (13. Februar 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7132906092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## rasaldul (13. Februar 2005)

zurkoe schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7132906092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


naja, hat neu schliesslich mal so umme 300 DM gekostet - geht schon in ordnung finde ich. roller cams werden/wurden imho sowieso in letzter zeit unter wert verkauft


----------



## cluso (14. Februar 2005)

Ein Schnäppchen, ein Schnäppchen!!!! 

Ähm, ist das jetzt Alu oder Titan oder was?! 

Lambo_Klick


Gruß

cluso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (14. Februar 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Schnäppchen, ein Schnäppchen!!!!
> 
> Ähm, ist das jetzt Alu oder Titan oder was?!
> 
> ...



Sicher ein exklusives Teil, gut möglich, dass aus Titan. Aber zu dem Preis?


----------



## bekr (14. Februar 2005)

leider keine  passende  homepage adresse aber die preise sind  unglaublich gewesen heut

shimano carbon brakebooster stück 71,-
omt titanrahmen gebraucht 3.500,-
omt 7fach cassette 250,-
brodie vorbau (ob es ein echtes war???) stahl 125,-

usw....

ich weis nicht mehr wie der laden hieß aber wurde schon mal für seine apotheker preise  im forum erwähnt aber das war alles andere als gut und böse in hamburg jarrestr ecke barmbekerstr/chaussee oder so glaub ich war es

bei dragonfly gleich um die ecke wollten sie für crupi pedale nach 1$=1 umrechnung plus 100 extra


----------



## zocker (14. Februar 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1744772&postcount=618


Verkäufer anmailen, 600 Euro für die Gruppe bieten, den Rest kann er behalten.

Oder wie?


----------



## zocker (14. Februar 2005)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> leider keine  passende  homepage adresse aber die preise sind  unglaublich gewesen heut
> 
> shimano carbon brakebooster stück 71,-
> omt titanrahmen gebraucht 3.500,-
> ...



Hast Du Dich mal wieder verirrt, oder was ist mit Dir los?


----------



## Lowrider (14. Februar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ein exklusives Teil, gut möglich, dass aus Titan. Aber zu dem Preis?



ja das is aus Titan, und es gibt nicht viele davon, die Rahmen wurden irgendwo in Deutschland gebraten, damals als noch Formel1 Chassis aus Alu und Stahlrohren gebaut wurden, titan gab es damals nur für die Radmutter. Vom Rad gab es dann mitte der 80er nochmals eine Serie. Und dann ende 90er noch ein Fully. 

beim schweizer Lambo Import in Porrentruy standen mal alle drei Versionen.

Tonino Lamborghini hat auch noch Rennräder, der hat aber nicht viel mit der Automobili Lamborghini am Hut, ausser ein paar Aktien 

http://www.lambocars.com/others/bike.htm


----------



## roesli (15. Februar 2005)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.lambocars.com/others/bike.htm



Schön und gut, und von mir aus auch exklusiv... - 6.5 kg? - nicht schlecht......

...wenn man auf dem Foto beachtet, dass für die dazumals DM 7000.- exklusiv gefertigte Schlauchreifen drauf waren und jedes Rad noch graphiert wurde... - ok... - wenn man's braucht.... 

Aber das:








Lenkerpositon   
Galleriefoto ohne Schlauchreifen   
Dose statt Nylonfäden oder Freistellen im Photoshop     

*G-R-A-U-S-A-M*

Wenn's die Italo-Bude mit der Fabrikation der Sportwagen ähnlich hält, seh ich schwarz für die Zukunft der Benzinfresser aus Sant'Agata


----------



## cibi (16. Februar 2005)

Bike Workshop 94  
Bike Workshop 95


----------



## Steffen04 (16. Februar 2005)

das sind ja noch recht niedrige Preise, ähnliches ist schon für mehr über den Tisch gegangen.
Im übrigen ist das meiner Meinung nach eine gute Investition, wenn der ein oder andere in der Sammlung fehlt.   

cheers


----------



## zocker (19. Februar 2005)

Da ist nur der Frachtpreis und der Zoll Gold, leider. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7134398096&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Ganimed! (20. Februar 2005)

Ist mir da was entgangen oder was macht das Ding hier jetzt zu so was besonderem   


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7134701723&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (20. Februar 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir da was entgangen oder was macht das Ding hier jetzt zu so was besonderem
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7134701723&fromMakeTrack=true



Wenn man eine AMP-Forke als "German-A Vormodell" verkaufen kann, finden sich garantiert einige Dumme, die auf den Zug aufspringen. Dann noch etwas mit unseren Lieblingsbegriffen "Kult" & "Retro" würzen - fertig ist die Sache.

Ich glaub, ich muss wirklich auch mal auf Ebay einsteigen


----------



## Ganimed! (20. Februar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man eine AMP-Forke als "German-A Vormodell" verkaufen kann, finden sich garantiert einige Dumme, die auf den Zug aufspringen. Dann noch etwas mit unseren Lieblingsbegriffen "Kult" & "Retro" würzen - fertig ist die Sache.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich muss wirklich auch mal auf Ebay einsteigen



Ebay ist ne feine Sache was das angeht   

Genügend..... (na nennen wir sie mal Unwissende   ) scheinen ja dort tatsächlich herum zu geistern.

Gruß,

PS: Intelligenz ist eine Konstante und die Bevöllkerung wächst!

.


----------



## oldman (20. Februar 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man eine AMP-Forke als "German-A Vormodell" verkaufen kann, finden sich garantiert einige Dumme, die auf den Zug aufspringen. Dann noch etwas mit unseren Lieblingsbegriffen "Kult" & "Retro" würzen - fertig ist die Sache.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich muss wirklich auch mal auf Ebay einsteigen




das sind Momente wo ich heulen koennte: hab neulich eine absolut super erhaltene AMP F1 fuer deutlich unter 100 vertickt....
Und das Ding hier hat der Kollege nicht mal vor'm Photographieren mit'm Lappen abgewischt.
Interessant find ich ja die Altersangabe 2002/2003, mich juckt's ja foermlich allen Bietern eine kurze Mail zu schicken...   
Vor allem, ist durchaus moeglich, dass der dumme, aehm pardon gutglaeubige Kaeufer mit seiner German A hopsen geht... das wird ihm die AMP nicht verzeihen.
anyway, waere ja schon froh, wenn die Dummen mal bei meinen Auktionen mitbieten....


----------



## Ganimed! (20. Februar 2005)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit sogar mal eine nagelneue F1 für 79 Euro "sofort kaufen" geschoßen   

Aber das hier   

Mir kann keiner erzählen dass der Verkäufer hier nicht weiß was er da wirklich verkauft.

Naja, ob der Käufer da jetzt letztendlich mit hopsen geht und sich dabei aufs Ei legt ist wohl noch das kleinere Übel. Viel schlimmer wird´s wohl wenn er seinen DDD Kumpels erzählt dass er für ne uralte AMP über 250 Euro hingeblättert hat.   

Diesem Spott und Hohn möchte ich mich nicht freiwillig aussetzen   

Gruß,

.


----------



## wanted man (20. Februar 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> . Viel schlimmer wird´s wohl wenn er seinen DDD Kumpels erzählt dass er für ne uralte AMP über 250 Euro hingeblättert hat.



himmel hilf! mittlerweile mehr als 450,-. wenn ich bedenke das ich kürzlich einen kompletten stumpjumper mit der gabel zum selben preis verkauft habe .... ist mir schlecht.


----------



## oldman (20. Februar 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> himmel hilf! mittlerweile mehr als 450,-. wenn ich bedenke das ich kürzlich einen kompletten stumpjumper mit der gabel zum selben preis verkauft habe .... ist mir schlecht.



interessant auch das plötzliche Erscheinen von Bieter inko_gnito . Dieser Mensch ist seit 2001 dabei, hat NIE was gekauft...   
Da könnte man auf Gedanken kommen, da wird doch nicht ein unbelesener DDD Bieter noch ein bissl weitergereizt?
anyway, solche Auktionen gehoeren in die "Ebax Hall of Fame"   
oldman
fassssungsloooos


EDIT: inko_gnito ist der Käufer...  wenn der Verkäufer sich die Gabel jetzt eben selber verkauft haben sollte, mach ich mich nass....


----------



## Ganimed! (20. Februar 2005)

Wahnsinn   

Sollte es sich bei Mr. inko_gnito, entgegen aller Vermutungen um einen realen Bieter handeln (was ich nicht so ganz glauben mag   ) dann kann sich der Verkäufer schonmal freuen dass ihm ein dummer auf den Leim gegangen ist.

Den damaligen Neupreis für eine gebrauchte, 12 Jahre alte AMP Forke erreicht man nicht alle Tage   

Habe mir mal erlaubt diese Auktion für künftige Generationen zu konservieren. Glaubt einem ja sonst keiner   

Gruß,

.


----------



## kingmoe (25. Februar 2005)

122,50 US$ (z. Zt über 90,- Euro) für einen blauen Marin Lenker - Respekt!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7136217531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## roesli (26. Februar 2005)

Ich hab ja schon viel gesehen in dem Thema, aber da bleibt mir tatsächlich die Luft weg.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (27. Februar 2005)

Alter Schwede, gar nicht so billig ....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7136444270&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Hab neulich dasselbe Teil in blau für 14 $ gesteigert ......


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Februar 2005)

geht auch...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7136659854&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## stylzdavis (28. Februar 2005)

Money ain`t a thing .......  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7136750295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## oldman (4. März 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Money ain`t a thing .......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7136750295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT



und kaum hat ein Bekloppter die Preise richtig verdorben, versucht's der Nächste....  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7139075363&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


oldman


----------



## popeye (4. März 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> und kaum hat ein Bekloppter die Preise richtig verdorben, versucht's der Nächste....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7139075363&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> 
> oldman



ja, aber trotzdem sehr schick, oder? In dieser Long Levers-Ausführung kannte ich die gar nicht   Gab's da viele von??


----------



## oldman (4. März 2005)

ja, sehen nicht schlecht aus, aber gleich 200 gruene dafuer... tststs
oldman
binaberauchkapitalistischveranlagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crosss (6. März 2005)

Schöner Vorbau. Und so günstg!
 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7138430738&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## kingmoe (6. März 2005)

Passt nicht so richtig hier her, aber für eine zweifellos klassische Opel-Klingel schlanke 64,- Euro... Sollte man nicht ans Bahnhofsrad schrauben   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6515307206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Elevation12,000 (6. März 2005)

Jemandem?

ECS RidgeRunner

Nicht mein. Habe selbst leider wirklich kein Raum mehr. Hoffe das es ein gute Heim bekommt bei jemandem die es wirklich schatzen kann.

Habe keine Ahnung von Preis und Zustand. Wenn jemandem interesse hat bin ich eventuell bereit zu informieren.


----------



## bastel73 (7. März 2005)

da muss man doch zuschlagen mit dem Sofortkauf!!    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7140103674


----------



## stylzdavis (10. März 2005)

Also ich hab da eben was gesehen ...... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77607&item=7139781305&rd=1

kein Kommentar  

Diese blauen Ringle Teile die mit dem Yeti angeboten werden, sind (werden) nicht billig. Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen das Glück, die gleiche Stütze bei Ebay.com für schlanke 14 $ abzugreifen


----------



## kettenklemmer (12. März 2005)

Das sieht aber ungesund aus..."Zusammenbauen und Losfahren"...


----------



## Lowrider (12. März 2005)

kettenklemmer schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht aber ungesund aus..."Zusammenbauen und Losfahren"...



und das schaltwerk wurde auf reverse umgebaut,.... hehehe


----------



## posh26 (14. März 2005)

Klick 

Geht's noch oder habe ich da etwas verpasst! Naja, ist vielleicht Geschmackssache   

Fand den Esel schon damals nicht besonders überzeugend!


----------



## ZeFlo (14. März 2005)

Lowrider schrieb:
			
		

> und das schaltwerk wurde auf reverse umgebaut,.... hehehe



... ich würde eher sagen "man hat es seiner federn beraubt" 

schaltetdannauchweicher
flo


----------



## Owl Hollow (14. März 2005)

http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=13&subcatid=47&adid=17598

no comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (14. März 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=13&subcatid=47&adid=17598
> 
> no comment



 

Na, da soll mal einer sagen, wir Schweizer hätten keinen Humor


----------



## Cycleshark (14. März 2005)

....ohne humor und kurbeln... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7141971057


----------



## zocker (14. März 2005)

Cycleshark schrieb:
			
		

> ....ohne humor und kurbeln... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7141971057




... hier sind schon einzelne Schaltwerke bei e... für mehr weggegangen...

..weiß gar nicht, was Du hast?.....


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2005)

Blaue Ringlé Mobypost in 26,6 oder 26,8 (steht beides in der Beschreibung  ) für schlanke 150,- Euro-Taler:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7139781305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## newsboy (14. März 2005)

tja, goldig ist halt auch so teuer wie gold...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7141452449

ich hoffe, dass ich durch die publikation niemandem das geschäft vermiese...


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Blaue Ringlé Mobypost in 26,6 oder 26,8 (steht beides in der Beschreibung  ) für schlanke 150,- Euro-Taler:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7139781305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT




Du meinst es wär mehr geworden, wenn die, die nicht lesen können mitgeboten hätten?  
gruzBAM


----------



## zaskar76 (15. März 2005)

die war ja auch von einem SECHSUNDNEUNZIGZIGER yeti


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. März 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> die war ja auch von einem SECHSUNDNEUNZIGZIGER yeti


Sorry?  

Das Zitat verstehe ich auch nicht?
gruzBAM_ahnungslos_


----------



## rasaldul (20. März 2005)

hab' ich irgendwas verpasst? die mathausers können doch wohl nicht den ausschlag geben...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7141206689


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (20. März 2005)

denke nicht...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7141755285&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## andy2 (21. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Blaue Ringlé Mobypost in 26,6 oder 26,8 (steht beides in der Beschreibung  ) für schlanke 150,- Euro-Taler:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7139781305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT




aber richtig lustig ist erst die englische beschreibung


----------



## posh26 (21. März 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> aber richtig lustig ist erst die englische beschreibung


----------



## vlaamse (21. März 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> aber richtig lustig ist erst die englische beschreibung




wenn bloss überall der support so gut wäre..


----------



## cluso (22. März 2005)

Hat mal nichts mit Bikes zu tun.
Finde ich aber trotzdem gut 

Dubai

Gruß

cluso


----------



## kingmoe (26. März 2005)

SCHAHAATZ, wo ist denn meine Eisensäge?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=7144727834&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (26. März 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> SCHAHAATZ, wo ist denn meine Eisensäge?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=7144727834&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW




   Ich finde das klasse    

Wenn da jetzt noch jemand darauf bietet     

Ist ja fast das gleich wie mit den Kartons die bei Ebay angeboten werden


----------



## Owl Hollow (26. März 2005)

Fast schon klassisch... Jedenfalls happiger Preis:

http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=13&subcatid=39&adid=18022


----------



## andy2 (8. April 2005)

auch sehr nett

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36138&item=7147560369&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## oldman (8. April 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> auch sehr nett
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36138&item=7147560369&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW




ich find' die Reflektoren ja richtig niedlich...
 
oldman


----------



## newsboy (8. April 2005)

irgendwie scheinen pedale zum teuersten teilchen am bike zu werden...   

voilà


----------



## X-LIGHT (8. April 2005)

"GOLD"augen !!


----------



## zocker (8. April 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie scheinen pedale zum teuersten teilchen am bike zu werden...
> 
> voilà



Der Verkäufer kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## Protorix (8. April 2005)

die 2 schrauben übertreffen alles


----------



## oldman (11. April 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7148744678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

schöne Bremsen, aber schon 222$ mit einem Gebot und dann noch 6 Tage bis Auktionsende... sind die denn alle auf Droge???
oldman
somachtdaskeinenspass


----------



## BonelessChicken (13. April 2005)

Was ist das denn für eine One-Man-Show  ? Kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor das Ganze... Aber da geht noch was  .

Rock Shox 1 für 400 Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7147977733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (13. April 2005)

BonelessChicken schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für eine One-Man-Show  ? Kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor das Ganze... Aber da geht noch was  .
> 
> Rock Shox 1 für 400 Euro:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7147977733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT



Hatte ich auch eben beim stöbern im "E" gesehen und mich schon mächtig gewundert. 

"Die letzte die in Deutschland neu existiert". 

Kann der hellsehen oder was???   

Meine ist kürzlich beim "E" für etwas über 100 Mücken weggegangen   

Bin mal echt gespannt was die jetzt bringen wird!!!


----------



## Protorix (13. April 2005)

ahh geil ... 
grund genug mich mal hinzusetzen und die letztens fuer 20 euro gekaufte zu refitten .. hat wer diese hässlichen aufkleber übrig? 

..400 euro mann du spinnst ja! 
aber das könnte meine kasse wirklich gebrauchen *G*


----------



## andy2 (13. April 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7148744678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> schöne Bremsen, aber schon 222$ mit einem Gebot und dann noch 6 Tage bis Auktionsende... sind die denn alle auf Droge???
> oldman
> somachtdaskeinenspass



hat mal 600dm das stueck neu gekostet warum soll er sie verschenken nur weil sie aelter sind ihr habt schon ganz schoen verschrobene wertvorstellungen, billig gibts doch heute genug.


ad


----------



## Diggler (13. April 2005)

@ andy2 
sehe ich genauso. 

@ all
nur weil etwas älter ist muss es ja nicht auch unbedingt billiger sein. eine antike Vase kostet halt auch mehr wie eine von ikea!
doofer Vergleich aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine


----------



## oldman (13. April 2005)

@andy2 & diggler
mir ging's eher darum, dass der Preis schon so frueh eskaliert ist   .
macht mehr Spass, wenn's am Auktionsende hoch her geht. 
Hier scheint aber einer gleich den reserve price geknackt zu haben, dann ist ja so'n bissl die Luft raus.
dass die Brocken richtig Geld kosten, ist mir auch klar. seh das ja bei meinen auktionen auch gerne   
oldman
werdetrotzdemnichtdraufbieten


----------



## whoa (13. April 2005)

Wenn Jeroen die WTBs für den Preis bekommt gratulier ich ihm als erster. 

wennichmalgroßbinwillichauchwtbshaben
whoa


----------



## Rallye-Boy (15. April 2005)

Ich habe das gleiche Ding für 65,- EUR mit Sofortkauf   bei E geholt. Stand aber nicht bei, welche Gabel es ist, war also 'ne Art Bilderrätsel, die Aufkleber waren ebenfalls ab. (Fotos kommen!)
@Protorix
Falls du die schrillen Aufkleber irgendwie bekommst oder es hier jemand gibt, der sie schon mal hat machen lassen: ICH WILL AUCH  Ein Scan würde eigentlich reichen...

Man muss ja auch mal Glück haben und verkaufen werde ich sie nicht, lieber ein neues Rad drumherum basteln  
Gruß, Rallye


----------



## Protorix (15. April 2005)

einen scan glaub cih kann ich dir machen 
vl. morgen (enorm wenig lust bis in die garage runterzulaufen wo die von der gabel runtergebauten aufkleber liegen =)


----------



## THO (15. April 2005)

neue ölquelle?:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148199280&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (15. April 2005)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> neue ölquelle?:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148199280&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1



War selbst geschokt


----------



## ZeFlo (16. April 2005)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> neue ölquelle?:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148199280&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEDW%3AIT&rd=1



... wenn man sieht welcher trottel seinen bietagenten nicht im griff hat wundert einen nix mehr.

btw. ich hätt' so 'nen salsa und der preis ist doch ganz angenehm 

ciao
flo


----------



## Ganimed! (18. April 2005)

Der zweite Schok   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148887275&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESO:IT&rd=1

Und ich wollte die M1 zuerst für 80 Euro "sofort kaufen" einstellen


----------



## mkberlin (18. April 2005)

...sag mal willst du nicht von mir auch noch ein paar teile einstellen???
du hast echt die lizenz zum geld drucken!   

also das ist ja wohl echt der hammer mit den beiden auktionen!!! auweia, na jeden morgen steht eben ein anderer dummer auf!


----------



## cluso (18. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Der zweite Schok
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148887275&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESO:IT&rd=1
> 
> Und ich wollte die M1 zuerst für 80 Euro "sofort kaufen" einstellen




Na da ist die Kasse ja jetzt gut gefüllt für künftige Projekte 
Freut mich für dich.


----------



## Ganimed! (18. April 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Na da ist die Kasse ja jetzt gut gefüllt für künftige Projekte
> Freut mich für dich.



Du sagst es   

Davon wird jetzt erstmal das Xizang mit SiD World Cup und XTR M-950 Parts ausgestattet.   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (18. April 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77581&item=7143936659


----------



## Hoerni (19. April 2005)

Was sagt ihr denn hierzu - Schnapper oder Pech gehabt?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148219507&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Insgesamt 242  - leider kein Kabelhanger - ist doch ein Brodie oder?!

Cheers,

Hörni


----------



## Cycleshark (19. April 2005)

holymoly... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148744678&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## andy2 (19. April 2005)

und wer hats gekauft na wer



ein schweizer.


----------



## newsboy (19. April 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> und wer hats gekauft na wer
> 
> 
> 
> ein schweizer.



dachte schon, dass das kommt!   

wenn man aber bedenkt, dass die mal chf 350.- je paar waren... 
aber nein, trotzdem... 10 jahre und noch der neupreis. in $ sogar noch mehr!


----------



## azraelcars (19. April 2005)

Hoerni schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr denn hierzu - Schnapper oder Pech gehabt?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7148219507&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
> 
> ...



hallo

das ist sehr wohl ein brodie.den cablehanger hat der paul brodie persönlich runtergeschnitten.

mfg
a


----------



## Ganimed! (19. April 2005)

Auch nicht schlecht, oder?    

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7149127788&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAS:DE:3

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7149121941&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAS:DE:3


----------



## azraelcars (19. April 2005)

ganimed,du bist ein a....!


----------



## Ganimed! (19. April 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> ganimed,du bist ein a....!



Nein, warum   

Ein a.... wäre ich nur wenn ich noch dabei geschrieben hätte was ich mal für die Teile bezahlt habe   

Bike-Tech bei Mc Trek = 3 Euro/stück 

IRD = 50 Euro (bei ebay)


----------



## theofil11 (19. April 2005)

...Die Leute versteh ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTR910 (19. April 2005)

Ich auch nicht, aber scheinbar hat da jemand zuviel Asche auf Tasche...


----------



## aprillaprill (19. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nicht schlecht, oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7149127788&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAS:DE:3
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7149121941&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAS:DE:3



jo und jetzt verchecken hier alle ihre klassic teile stimmts


----------



## cluso (20. April 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, warum
> 
> Ein a.... wäre ich nur wenn ich noch dabei geschrieben hätte was ich mal für die Teile bezahlt habe
> 
> ...




Alle Achtung. 
Du bist ja ne richtige Geldmaschine im Moment.
Jetzt ist das Update ja gesichert


----------



## D-MAN (20. April 2005)

@ganimed

"Bike Tech Nitto Cromo Vorbau in *1 Zoll (22,2mm)*"   

ich dachte immer, 1 zoll wären so 25,4mm


----------



## Horst Link (20. April 2005)

Womit du ja nicht unrecht hast - nur bezieht sich die Bezeichnung beim Schaftvorbau nicht auf dessen Durchmesser, sondern auf den Kerndurchmesser des Gewindes.

Hier noch was für unseren Grove Freunde Titron Pedale


----------



## Stevens59 (20. April 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Leute versteh ich nicht...



... darüber kann man nun mal stundenlang philosophieren... es ist halt immer wieder dasselbe.... die nachfrage regelt das angebot... und wenn jemand halt scharf auf die ird ist, dann muss er auch damit rechnen, viel viel geld dafür zu bezahlen...

nur mal so am rande.... 

einer von den leuts war ich...


----------



## ZeFlo (20. April 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> ... - nur bezieht sich die Bezeichnung beim Schaftvorbau nicht auf dessen Durchmesser, sondern auf den Kerndurchmesser des Gewindes....



 horschtle, hab ich da irgendwo nicht aufgepasst? 

das ist ja wohl sozialistische propaganda in reinkultur 

hier im westen wird als 1" vorbau gemeinhin tituliert, wenn der aussendurchmesser des vorbauschaftes 22,2mm misst und selbiger in einem gabelschaft versenkt wird, dessen aussendurchmesser die schon genannten 25,4mm (also 1") misst. sein innendurchmesser wiederum misst die oben genannten 22,2mm. 

schei$$klugundmessschieblehrenbediener
flo


----------



## posh26 (22. April 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Hier noch was für unseren Grove Freunde Titron Pedale



Ne, oder?   
Kann das sein, dass man mit Pedalen in letzter Zeit richtig viel Asche machen kann...es wurden letzten auch ein Paar Bullseye in den USA mit Gold aufgewogen!


----------



## ZeFlo (22. April 2005)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, oder?
> Kann das sein, dass man mit Pedalen in letzter Zeit richtig viel Asche machen kann...es wurden letzten auch ein Paar Bullseye in den USA mit Gold aufgewogen!



... das sind bmx teile, im gegensatz zu uns war/ist das dort 'ne massenbewegung.

für "classic bmx" parts werden preise erzielt da kann die 26" fraktion nur träumen ...

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-MAN (23. April 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> horschtle, hab ich da irgendwo nicht aufgepasst?
> 
> das ist ja wohl sozialistische propaganda in reinkultur
> 
> ...


ich bin zwar nich ausm westen aber wo floibex recht hat, hatter recht.
naja, die dresdner


----------



## Horst Link (23. April 2005)

Die Kritiker der deutschendeutschen Einheit wirds freuen. Doch auch hier liegt nur wieder ein Verständigungsproblem vor, wie in den meisten Beziehungen   

Hiermit erkläre ich: Die Aussage 1 Zoll Vorbau bezieht sich nicht auf den Schaftdurchmesser (der ist nämlich 7/8 Zoll dick) sondern auf das passende Gewinde oder den Durchmesser des Gabelschafts. Weshalb die Bezeichnung 1 Zoll Vorbau für Novizen verwirrend ist. Naja irgendwann lernens alle  

Zollbeamter: Horst 


@ Flo: Weiß nicht ob ich mich über Oldschool BMX freuen oder fürchten soll


----------



## Protorix (24. April 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9199&item=7150182902&rd=1

gaga??


----------



## roesli (25. April 2005)

Also wirklich:

Schwalbe Reifendruckprüfer


----------



## posh26 (25. April 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... das sind bmx teile, im gegensatz zu uns war/ist das dort 'ne massenbewegung.
> 
> für "classic bmx" parts werden preise erzielt da kann die 26" fraktion nur träumen ...
> 
> ...



Ah, O.K., man lernt nie aus


----------



## kingmoe (29. April 2005)

Ich hoffe, das Kind ist dankbar und freut sich MÄCHTIG...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7150765107&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (1. Mai 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56193&item=7151730835&rd=1

die gibts meines Wissens ab und zu in NOS günstiger...


----------



## kingmoe (1. Mai 2005)

Rennrad-Schrott für über 500 US$. Eigentlich wundert mich der Preis nicht unbedingt - aber bei der Artikelbeschreibung (Tenor: Ich verkaufe Schrott...) ist der Preis schon heiß.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7151344933&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## whoa (2. Mai 2005)

...Kurbeln.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> The last pong crankset on ebay sold for almost $800. Deralex something or other. That guy has a crank fettish, and I have too much time to look at everything he bids on and wish I could afford it.


----------



## DerAlex (2. Mai 2005)

Wenn man sonst nix hat, muss man sich eben an/mit Kurbeln erfreuen...

Aber, Whoa, wo hast Du den Kommentar her? (bei mtbr.com)


----------



## whoa (2. Mai 2005)

Jetzt wird einem schon bei eBay hinterherspioniert was man so alles schießt. 
Hier der Thread und hier das Posting.


----------



## DerAlex (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Whoa,

danke. Das ist aber nicht das erste Mal, dass Ebayer/Forumsmitglieder KGB-Talente anklingen lassen. Gut, eine Sucht braucht der Mensch. Das ist mir im Grunde auch lieber, als mir merkwürdige Chemie einzupfeifen...
Über Lanzeitschäden von Kurbeln ist mir auch so nix bekannt


----------



## oldman (3. Mai 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, eine Sucht braucht der Mensch. Das ist mir im Grunde auch lieber, als mir merkwürdige Chemie einzupfeifen...
> Über Lanzeitschäden von Kurbeln ist mir auch so nix bekannt




sehr schöner Vergleich, wirklich!   
oldman


----------



## Horst Link (6. Mai 2005)

Traktoren? Habe ich irgendwas verpennt? Oder ist das ne Limited Edition? Ich meine dicke Reifen hat er ja   

FAT TRUCKS


----------



## azraelcars (6. Mai 2005)

nee nee,da gibt es wieder eigene sammlerkreise,so was ist hochgeschätzt.ging eh billig weg.musst mal nach einen lanz suchen,oder einen alten john deere,das sind ganz andere kaliber.

mfg
a


----------



## Lowrider (7. Mai 2005)

azraelcars schrieb:
			
		

> nee nee,da gibt es wieder eigene sammlerkreise,so was ist hochgeschätzt.ging eh billig weg.musst mal nach einen lanz suchen,oder einen alten john deere,das sind ganz andere kaliber.
> 
> mfg
> a



oder nen Bührer,... den hätten wir noch zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (7. Mai 2005)

Fand ich eigentlich auch ganz billig. nen ganzen trecker für den preis eines rahmensets. aber wo besteht die verbindung zwischen fat city cycles und hanomag? ich meine nicht, dass thomas (yobetty17) da einen gewaltigen, lauten, und stinkenden fehler gemacht hat


----------



## kingmoe (10. Mai 2005)

Kein Fahrradteil, nicht klassisch - und doch muss ich es posten (sorry...):

GT-Händlerkatalog von 2001 für 45,- Euro!!! Hätte ich meine bloß verkauft, anstatt sie zu scannen und ins Netz zu stellen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5192000570&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## theofil11 (10. Mai 2005)

...Moe, du warst aber auch heiß im Rennen mit dabei um das gute Stück mit deinen 3,90...


----------



## kingmoe (10. Mai 2005)

theofil11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Moe, du warst aber auch heiß im Rennen mit dabei um das gute Stück mit deinen 3,90...



Yep, hätte ich bei meinem Gebot gewusst, wo das noch hinführt - ich hätte hemmungslos geweint


----------



## stylzdavis (10. Mai 2005)

Nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen und dann noch nicht mal das alte Modell .........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=57267&item=7153277531&rd=1


----------



## Owl Hollow (11. Mai 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42317&item=7155813304&rd=1


----------



## oldman (11. Mai 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42317&item=7155813304&rd=1




naja, Artikelstandort Norwegen..., da oben ist ja alles recht teuer.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wer das Buntmetall kauft.   
oldman
willauchwiederalteszeugteuerverkloppen


----------



## GT-Man (11. Mai 2005)

"GT-Händlerkatalog von 2001 für 45,- Euro!!! Hätte ich meine bloß verkauft, anstatt sie zu scannen und ins Netz zu stellen..."

Aber da ist bei mir wohl wieder der GT-Wahn durchgebrochen! (Aber ist ja auch kein normaler Katalog.)
Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und ich scan in Dir ein - dann kann ich mich dadurch für die anderen Scans revanchieren.


----------



## zaskar76 (15. Mai 2005)

wohl das teuerste neue paar seid monaten... mal sehen wo die enden  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7155130903&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (15. Mai 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> wohl das teuerste neue paar seid monaten...



noe, da geht noch mehr 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7153300341&rd=1

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## oldman (15. Mai 2005)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> noe, da geht noch mehr
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7153300341&rd=1
> 
> Gruss, Carsten




nicht übel: 101 neu ohne Verpackung - 114 neu mit Verpackung. Macht 13 für einen original Shimano Pappkarton.   
oldman


----------



## Hellspawn (15. Mai 2005)

oldman schrieb:
			
		

> nicht übel: 101 neu ohne Verpackung - 114 neu mit Verpackung. Macht 13 für einen original Shimano Pappkarton.
> oldman



Bei alten Modellautos ist der Karton teilweise teurer, als das Auto selbst. Über 50Eur und mehr ist da die Pappe wert. Aber nur, wenn sie knickfrei und auch sonst top ist. Da kommt noch was auf uns zu...


----------



## zaskar76 (16. Mai 2005)

bei starwars-figuren gibt es zig verschiedene noten und buchstabenkombinationen für den zustand der verpackungen und richtige gutachter dafür   sammelt ein bekannter von mir, ist aber wohl bei allem "altem" so was man sammeln kann...


----------



## Protorix (16. Mai 2005)

aber starwars figuren sind ja zum sammeln gemacht 

shimano XT shifter und co sind zum fahren gedacht .... zumindest zum ans rad bauen


----------



## CarstenB (16. Mai 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> aber starwars figuren sind ja zum sammeln gemacht
> 
> shimano XT shifter und co sind zum fahren gedacht .... zumindest zum ans rad bauen



...und briefmarken sind dazu gedacht, auf umschlaege geklebt zu werden...

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (16. Mai 2005)

die haben nun aber wirklich keine verpackungen


----------



## torte (17. Mai 2005)

114 Taler...    alter Schalter


----------



## cluso (18. Mai 2005)

Also wenn ich bedenke zu welchen Preisen Rabbit die Teile vor kurzem rausgehauen hat, ist der Preis schon ordentlich 

moots


Gruß

cluso


----------



## popeye (22. Mai 2005)

Klar, den Versuch isses natürlich wert   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7157285568&rd=1


----------



## armin-m (23. Mai 2005)

ohne Worte:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7157086586&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Mai 2005)

was ist denn am paul so schlimm? der neupreis war 6-750dm je nach jahrgang und shop(selbst bei den versendern) zu seiner zeit... viel günstiger gehen die doch sonst auch nicht weg  oder


----------



## Protorix (24. Mai 2005)

die gehen nur günstiger weg wenn sich der verkäufer verschreibt erst letztlich schrieb einer "schaltweg" 
aber die 204 sind fuer eines in rasta schon in ordnung im amerika gehen die sehr sehr hoch 

wären es 404 euro waers was anderes


----------



## andy1 (24. Mai 2005)

na, ich weiss net, soviel Geld für ein (für mich) nicht gerade so klassisches Marin Pine Mountain:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5196716582


----------



## cluso (25. Mai 2005)

Na ein Versuch ist es ja wert:

klick


----------



## oldschooler (25. Mai 2005)

kostet bei denen die einstellgebühr nix?
also bei 12000 startpreis legt man aber mal gut die ohren an.... und wenn man bedenkt, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es jemand holt kleiner null is... maja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (25. Mai 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> na, ich weiss net, soviel Geld für ein (für mich) nicht gerade so klassisches Marin Pine Mountain:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5196716582




Dafür kriegst Du auch eine ganze Menge Material. Vor allem an den Pedalen


----------



## newsboy (25. Mai 2005)

... oder der käufer meint, er kriegt ein titan/karbon rahmen a la specialized ultimate!


----------



## DerAlex (26. Mai 2005)

Da hat der Verkäufer auch kein schlechtes Geschäft gemacht (doppelt so viel wie ne XT dort drüben neu kostet)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7157426112


----------



## newsboy (27. Mai 2005)

der ibis ist ja schön und nett, aber so?
... mein wunsch-vorbau scheint immer weiter in die ferne zu rücken.


----------



## rasaldul (27. Mai 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> der ibis ist ja schön und nett, aber so?
> ... mein wunsch-vorbau scheint immer weiter in die ferne zu rücken.


jetzt sind wir endlich da wo wir immer hinwollten: die japaner steigen von den rennrädern auf den classic-mtb-markt um!

männer, räumt die lager! es gibt endlich kohle für den alten schei$$


----------



## oldman (27. Mai 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sind wir endlich da wo wir immer hinwollten: die japaner steigen von den rennrädern auf den classic-mtb-markt um!
> 
> männer, räumt die lager! es gibt endlich kohle für den alten schei$$




 
oldman
sortiertschonmalaltmetallimkeller


----------



## Owl Hollow (27. Mai 2005)

ähm... ist das realistisch? Sind zwar neu, aber für das Geld kriegt man sie ja praktisch im Laden?

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7158358336&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## roesli (27. Mai 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ähm... ist das realistisch? Sind zwar neu, aber für das Geld kriegt man sie ja praktisch im Laden?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7158358336&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1



Esch halt Schid-Blau. Und dasch kriegscht Du nüscht möhr.... - Und Die Rogg Schoggs Schid ischt halt auch schon kultisch. Schtet im auf jeden Fall scho im "Bike"


----------



## Owl Hollow (27. Mai 2005)

auch wenn ich mich hüten werde, das k-Wort zu brauchen: die 98er Sid gefällt mir persönlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (27. Mai 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich mich hüten werde, das k-Wort zu brauchen: die 98er Sid gefällt mir persönlich auch




Unbestritten. Die Gabel war ein Meilenstein in konstruktions- und verkaufstechnischer Sicht. Mit der ersten SID wurde nach mehreren Jahren sowohl Leichtbau als auch Öl-Luft wieder salonfähig. Und beides dauert bis heute an. Für Kult ist sie mir dann aber irgendwie zu grossserienmässig und irgendwodurch wohl auch noch zu neu. Aber wer weiss, was vielleicht denk ich dann in 5 Jahren oder so ganz anders zurück an die gute, alte Endneunzigertechnik


----------



## Eisenfahrer (15. Juni 2005)

Hab' ich wass verpasst?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7161964818&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
eine DX-STI-Kombo für 70 Hacken? benutzt?
aua!


----------



## andy2 (15. Juni 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sind wir endlich da wo wir immer hinwollten: die japaner steigen von den rennrädern auf den classic-mtb-markt um!
> 
> männer, räumt die lager! es gibt endlich kohle für den alten schei$$



also wenn da in der bewschreuibung was stimmt und er ist 26mm dann bleiben sie doch b ei den rennraedern


ad


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Juni 2005)

Nee is klar, 'ne gammlige XT-Nabe für 55 Euro Startpreis und dann noch folgender Satz in der Beschreibung:
"Zur Orientierung: Ladenpreis der Nabe lag bei umgerechnet 55 Euro"
Vielleicht hat er sich da auch vertippt und wollte 155 Euro schreiben...

Zu bestaunen hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77586&item=7164297697&rd=1  

Mal sehen ob er Glück hat...


----------



## Protorix (20. Juni 2005)

gut, wenn einem das ding abgeht ist es schade ... 
aber das ist doch viel geld für ein kleines stuecklein plastikfolie mit kleber hinten drauf 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7162629606&rd=1


----------



## gruenbaer (21. Juni 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> der ibis ist ja schön und nett, aber so?
> ... mein wunsch-vorbau scheint immer weiter in die ferne zu rücken.



und schon wieder.

ich glaub ich muss mein lieblingsradel besser versichern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (21. Juni 2005)

gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> und schon wieder.
> 
> ich glaub ich muss mein lieblingsradel besser versichern ...


wo wohnst du nochmals?!  

ich freue mich schon jetzt auf das nos-spektakel!


----------



## andy2 (21. Juni 2005)

Protorix schrieb:
			
		

> gut, wenn einem das ding abgeht ist es schade ...
> aber das ist doch viel geld für ein kleines stuecklein plastikfolie mit kleber hinten drauf
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7162629606&rd=1




ja vor allem weil die ganzen alten yeti aufkleber nicht mehr wirklich gut kleben habe hier einen ganzen stapel und kein einziger geht richtig klebkraft ist zu gering

ad


----------



## DerAlex (22. Juni 2005)

Aua!
Ebucht Nummer 7163873972


----------



## roesli (22. Juni 2005)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Aua!
> Ebucht Nummer 7163873972



Da fehlt noch ein grüner Sattel


----------



## Protorix (22. Juni 2005)

sieht aus als wäre es von einem comic


----------



## Owl Hollow (22. Juni 2005)

...einen grünen Flite könnt ich anbieten...


----------



## THO (23. Juni 2005)

schon fats wieder o.k. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7163035002&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## andy2 (26. Juni 2005)

auch nicht schlecht zwar wird da keiner investieren aber....


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98083&item=7164767380&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## WODAN (26. Juni 2005)

> Sie haben hier die Möglichkeit auf eine neuwertige polierte Syncros Kurbel, Pflicht für jedes Retro Bike!!! . Die Kurbel war schon kurz am Fahrrad montiert ist aber nicht weiter als 2 Meter gerollt, also wie neu! Die Kurbel kann in allen Bereichen des Extremsports verwendet werden




90,99  für eine Syncros Alukurbel!!!  

HIER 

Gruß


----------



## Protorix (26. Juni 2005)

ahhhhaaahahahaha


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7162401445&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

190


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (26. Juni 2005)

der ist doch fertig nach all den jahren


ad


----------



## Protorix (26. Juni 2005)

vor allem mal gebrochen


----------



## armin-m (27. Juni 2005)

Klein MC1-LVE aus Titan - wers glaubt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85113&item=7165772564&rd=1

Schaun mer mal ob er einen Dummen findet, der viel Geld dafür bezahlt


----------



## CarstenB (27. Juni 2005)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Klein MC1-LVE aus Titan - wers glaubt...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85113&item=7165772564&rd=1
> 
> Schaun mer mal ob er einen Dummen findet, der viel Geld dafür bezahlt



und fuer ein attitude ist sie m.e. auch nicht, sieht eher nach nem 1" schaft aus. aber ist vermutlich so leicht wie titan, da der lenker so gekuerzt ist   

carsten


----------



## newsboy (27. Juni 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> der ibis ist ja schön und nett, aber so?
> ... mein wunsch-vorbau scheint immer weiter in die ferne zu rücken.





			
				rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sind wir endlich da wo wir immer hinwollten: die japaner steigen von den rennrädern auf den classic-mtb-markt um!
> 
> männer, räumt die lager! es gibt endlich kohle für den alten schei$$





			
				gruenbaer schrieb:
			
		

> und schon wieder.
> 
> ich glaub ich muss mein lieblingsradel besser versichern ...


was 1" und minus° ausmacht! fast schon ein schnäppchen für nos.   oder hab ich einen haken übersehen?!


----------



## andy2 (27. Juni 2005)

also ich muss mich da immere noch aergern einmal laesst man seine frau steigern und schon geht der ibis titan in 10 grad und 90 1" mit schaft fuer 56 dollar weg heul


ad


----------



## metylan (27. Juni 2005)

wenigstens die Farbe ist GOLD!! Den fand ich früher immer schön, hatte aber keine Möglichkeit zu bieten...








weiß auch nicht, ob der die 151 WErt ist - hätt ich aber auch gezahlt. Na ja was solls

Mike


----------



## newsboy (27. Juni 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich muss mich da immere noch aergern einmal laesst man seine frau steigern und schon geht der ibis titan in 10 grad und 90 1" mit schaft fuer 56 dollar weg heul
> 
> 
> ad



ich hatte mal einen für $50.- an der angel. leider habe ich "meine" adresse in den staaten zu spät durchgegeben... war auch eine frau im spiel!


----------



## DerAlex (28. Juni 2005)

Ist gerade noch beim Vergolden:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7164534870

Das beste daran: unseren strengen Klassikern biegen sich bei Gewahrwerden der Zusammenstellung die Zehnägel schlagartig himmelwärts, (wobei die Schaltanlage wirklich starker Tobak ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (28. Juni 2005)

"wenigstens die Farbe ist GOLD!! Den fand ich früher immer schön, hatte aber keine Möglichkeit zu bieten..."


Ich hoffe es mal! Denn ich war/bin der "Goldjunge". Und mir ist er es auf jedenfall wert, da ich nach ca. 4 Jahren suche endlich einen aus Alu mein eigen nennen darf!
Das entspricht doch genau der allzuoft gepredigten "Philosophie" der Classic-Rad Begeisterten..."


----------



## zocker (29. Juni 2005)

naja....

für...92 
eine gabel.
und für 520 hängt ein merlin dran 

liegt wohl an der schaftlänge.


----------



## newsboy (30. Juni 2005)

pink war auch schon günstiger, auch in neu... da war wohl kaum das gratis porto ausschlaggebend?!


----------



## nutallabrot (5. Juli 2005)

naja, man kanns ja mal probieren....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85081&item=5215896074&rd=1


----------



## posh26 (5. Juli 2005)

Für den Preis würde ich meins auch sofort verkaufen   
Netter Versuch!


----------



## nutallabrot (5. Juli 2005)

ich hab auch noch eins..das gleiche auch mit XTR, auch wie neu - würde es auch für die Hälfte hergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owl Hollow (7. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7167664194&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## andy2 (7. Juli 2005)

dafuer gebe ich meinen auch her  evtl auch weniger


----------



## newsboy (7. Juli 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7167664194&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


im *wandel* der zeit...


----------



## rasaldul (7. Juli 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7167664194&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


der in seiner ersten auktion ist riesig, der neue ist ein m und das auf dem bild ist auch nicht seiner


----------



## CarstenB (8. Juli 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> der in seiner ersten auktion ist riesig, der neue ist ein m und das auf dem bild ist auch nicht seiner



nix da, das sind beide L (19"). der "neue" ist der von halaburt. ich glaube nicht, dass der weiss, dass seiner auf ebay ist...

http://homepage.mac.com/halaburt/bicycles/PhotoAlbum7.html

gruss, carsten


----------



## rasaldul (8. Juli 2005)

schon klar, nur der gelistete mit dem foto von halaburt ist als M deklariert


----------



## armin-m (16. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7168738722&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT

Da fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## newsboy (22. Juli 2005)

das geht schon ab 1.- euro, aber dies erst für 189.- 
da schlägt wohl der "classic faktor" zu!


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2005)

Paul Rasta Schaltwerk für $306 
Paul Rasta Umwerfer für $241 

450 für 2 gebrauchte schatungsteile? gehts noch?


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Juli 2005)

gewöhnste dich so langsam an die preise von dem alten zeug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2005)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> gewöhnste dich so langsam an die preise von dem alten zeug?



an solche preise werd ich mich nie gewöhnen und wenn sich alle schon dran gewöhnt hätte gäbes es diesen thread nicht 

gruss, felix


----------



## andy1 (22. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> Paul Rasta Schaltwerk für $306
> Paul Rasta Umwerfer für $241
> 
> 450 für 2 gebrauchte schatungsteile? gehts noch?


 
Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Rasta-King-Steuersatz verkaufen und mir nen einfarbigen zulegen


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Rasta-King-Steuersatz verkaufen und mir nen einfarbigen zulegen



darauf haben sich schon andere spezialisiert


----------



## andy2 (22. Juli 2005)

nix rasta eher ein verkappter deutschtuemler


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Juli 2005)

dass vollständige decal-sätze viel bringen war mir bewusst, aber sowas geht mir nicht in den kopf   

felix


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> dass vollständige decal-sätze viel bringen war mir bewusst, aber sowas geht mir nicht in den kopf
> 
> felix



... oldskuuul bmx. das sind die ganz harten, der kleber läuft dort unter "schnäppchen" 

ciao
flo


----------



## carioca (25. Juli 2005)

Weisse Onza Porcs für 177 Euro!

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...588283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:ITADME:B:TB6:CH:2


----------



## bastel73 (25. Juli 2005)

für an ein Austellungsbike in neuwertigem Zustand, da darf es etwas kosten!


----------



## newsboy (25. Juli 2005)

carioca schrieb:
			
		

> Weisse Onza Porcs für 177 Euro!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...588283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:ITADME:B:TB6:CH:2


ein wenig balsam für das 10th...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zocker (25. Juli 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> ein wenig balsam für das 10th...



 Der 10th hat doch einen gurten Preis erziellt.


----------



## Ganimed! (25. Juli 2005)

Ja die White Onzas sind nie billig wenn man mal welche angeboten bekommt, habe selber mal 80 Euro dafür gezahlt  

Aber der Softride Vorbau gestern hat mich auch mal überrascht. Dachte der bringt allerhöchstens 50 Euro, und dann das......http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7170416187&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESO:IT&rd=1


----------



## newsboy (25. Juli 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Der 10th hat doch einen gurten Preis erziellt.


ja, ansich schon. aber im verhältnis zum kaufspreis relativiert sich dies...


----------



## andy2 (26. Juli 2005)

800+ ist kein guter preis fuer ein tenth,

ad


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Juli 2005)

... noch 'nen beispiel zum thema classic old skuuul bmx 

se racing








ciao
flo


----------



## Ganimed! (26. Juli 2005)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> 800+ ist kein guter preis fuer ein tenth,
> 
> ad



Naja, das Problem war einfach dass zur gleichen Zeit noch jemand sein 10th bei ebay eingestellen mußte, und dann viele Interessenten abgesprungen sind, was den Preis am Ende sicherlich stark beeinflußt hat  

Das 10th welches im Moment bei ebay drin ist hat zwar auch ne ganze Reihe von Lackmängeln und Macken (die im Auktionstext mit keinem Wort erwähnt werden) und birgt vielleicht noch so manch böse Überraschung, aber wenn es das ist was die Leute wollen, dann kann man ihnen nicht helfen.

Wenn man das mit meinem 10th mal in Relation mit dem Softride Vorbau oder den White Onza Porc´s setzt, dann war der Preis für das 10th gerade zu lächerlich   

Gruß,

Gani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (26. Juli 2005)

stimmt .... man haette in gummi investieren sollen


----------



## roesli (26. Juli 2005)

Ganimed! schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die White Onzas sind nie billig wenn man mal welche angeboten bekommt, habe selber mal 80 Euro dafür gezahlt
> 
> Aber der Softride Vorbau gestern hat mich auch mal überrascht. Dachte der bringt allerhöchstens 50 Euro, und dann das......http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7170416187&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESO:IT&rd=1



152!   

Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich meinen vor rund 2 Jahren als NOS für nicht mal die Hälfte an einen vertickert habe, der darauf schwört und seither damit rumfährt.


----------



## zocker (26. Juli 2005)

Stimmt, Gummi ist in.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27954&item=7170648672&rd=1


----------



## armin-m (26. Juli 2005)

zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, Gummi ist in.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27954&item=7170648672&rd=1



Wenn man sich den derzeitigen Höchstbieter ansieht könnte man meinen, daß er
das Monopol für weisse Porcs an sich reissen will


----------



## andy1 (29. Juli 2005)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> 152!
> 
> Wenn ich daran denke, dass ich meinen vor rund 2 Jahren als NOS für nicht mal die Hälfte an einen vertickert habe, der darauf schwört und seither damit rumfährt.


 
glaube ich hab letztes Jahr irgendwie 30 bis 50 Euro für bezahlt für so einen in unbenutzt.


----------



## vlaamse (2. August 2005)

Naja, warum nicht...

aber warum nur in den USA??  

35.000 $


----------



## Jimmy H (2. August 2005)

vlaamse schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, warum nicht...
> 
> aber warum nur in den USA??
> 
> 35.000 $



"shipping costs 500-800 USD"

-> wird extra ein container gemietet?


----------



## armin-m (2. August 2005)

Da ist natürlich der Preis für den Personal Bikeguard mit dabei...


----------



## oldschooler (2. August 2005)

is der euro irgendwie mehr wert geworden???

ich liebe diese lackierung, aber 35.000???
leider is es zu klein für mich  
und was meint er mit "sell this bike on behalf of a customer"?

das er es zum halben sammlerpreis verkauft???


----------



## newsboy (2. August 2005)

oldschooler schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebe diese lackierung, aber 35.000???
> leider is es zu klein für mich


für mich wäre es perfekt! *grübelgrübel* soll ich oder soll ich nicht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (5. August 2005)

die dinger werden auch fast jedes mal teurer wenn ich sie beobachte  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7172871838&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## newsboy (8. August 2005)

velodress 
schnellspanner, sehr nett 
lenker (wieviel wäre der neu?)


----------



## bighit_fsr (8. August 2005)

ich hab leider den Link nicht mehr, aber:

Ein Satz (5St.) Kurbelschrauben blau eloxiert ging gestern abend für über 27,00 Euro übern Tisch.

Das sind auch faire Preise!!


----------



## Davidbelize (9. August 2005)

"sell this bike on behalf of a customer" (verkaufe das bike auf seiten des Kunden) bedeutet das dieses bike im auftrag beim grossen e eingestellt wurde.

was ich mich frage, warum wird das bike nur in den uhhhsaahhh angeboten? 
für mich unheimlich,kommt auch noch dazu das kein paypal akzeptiert wird.

wer schickt 35 000 traumdollar     nach deutschland,und wartet dann auf dieses zugegebenermaßen wunderschöne bike, ohne was in der hand zu haben.


----------



## newsboy (11. September 2005)

netter preis für "piss off"


----------



## Hellspawn (12. September 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> netter preis für "piss off"



knackiger Preis, aber ein extreeeeeeem geiles Bike. Oder anders gesagt, hätte ich so viel Geld für ein Bike über, ich wäre in Versuchung gewesen, glaub ich...


----------



## andy1 (12. September 2005)

XT-Daumies für 116 Euronen   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7179749070


----------



## kingmoe (17. September 2005)

Wir haben ja schon oft festgestellt, dass es bei den vintage BMX-Teilen preislich nochmal eine Stufe heftiger abgeht als bei alten MTB-Parts. Hier ist wieder ein feines Beispiel dafür: Hutch bear traps für 430 US$ (ca. 350 ).
Und nicht NOS, sondern gebraucht!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7182500491&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## newsboy (19. September 2005)

am 26.08.2005 das komplette bike für $ 600.- ersteigert.

am 18.09.2005 nur den rahmen für $ 676.66 versteigert.

die teile (rollercam, ck, ...) waren somit dann der gewinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (23. September 2005)

ob sich der aufwand der reperatur bei dem preis noch lohnt? falls überhaupt noch möglich?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7169413560&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAS:DE:3


----------



## rasaldul (26. September 2005)

> This is a genuine Charlie-made togglecam cam *plate & pushrod*.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7182209094


----------



## cibi (3. Oktober 2005)

Haut rein Jungs,Schnäppchenalarm !


----------



## newsboy (3. Oktober 2005)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7182209094


mit bremsen dran wird's noch teurer:

1. paar
2. paar
das sind dann £440.37 exkl. versand aus dem teuren england!


----------



## andy1 (7. Oktober 2005)

nettes Kleinod für ca. 90 Euronen:

Euclid-MTB-Pedalen NOS

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7185724282


----------



## newsboy (7. Oktober 2005)

das bmx'ler menu
die serviette
die kniewärmer als vorspeise
bärentatze zum aufwärmen
noch mehr aufgewärmen
genug aufgewärmt?
mahlzeit
der zahnstocher für danach
 noch das dessert-sorbet frei haus
und die pille für danach


zum glück stehe ich nicht auf bmx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (9. Oktober 2005)

Oje Oje Oje,

das wird teuer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187631129&fromMakeTrack=true

Bin mal gespannt wie hoch das Ding geht.

Gruß


----------



## cluso (10. Oktober 2005)

Krass!



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7185871831&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## andy1 (10. Oktober 2005)

Warum werden die Kuwahara-Räder immer so überproportional teurer gehandelt im verglaeich zu anderen "normal" anmutenden Retro-Bikes ????

Das versteh ich mal nicht, hier guggen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8701343989

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=108717&item=5221008183


----------



## Owl Hollow (11. Oktober 2005)

ach so, darum möchtest du meins


----------



## andy1 (11. Oktober 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> ach so, darum möchtest du meins


 
nee, das hat andere Gründe, hab ja schon eins und das behalt ich auch noch. Nur möchte ich ein etwas neueres. Vielleicht geb ich dann das andere weg.
Oder ein ganz anderes... muss mal ausmisten.


----------



## posh26 (11. Oktober 2005)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werden die Kuwahara-Räder immer so überproportional teurer gehandelt im verglaeich zu anderen "normal" anmutenden Retro-Bikes ????
> 
> Das versteh ich mal nicht, hier guggen:
> 
> ...



Hätte ich das mal geahnt, dann hätte ich meine alte Kuwahara-Schrott-Möhre auch an einen Bekloppten verzockt und nicht auf den Sperrmüll geschmissen....


----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht ist das ein E.T.-Gedächtnis-Bonus?!   

Der E.T.-BMX-Rahmen von Kuwahara ist gerade in erbärmlichen Zustand (Rost) für ca. 130,- Taler verkauft worden - ohne Worte!


----------



## jkarwath (11. Oktober 2005)

Hy,

hier hat jemand mal einen link zu einem typen geposted der Chris King Rasta Steuersätze verkauft. schon mal jemand dort bestellt?

hier noch mal der link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7171299230&category=42336&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1

Irgendwer erfahrungen/tips?
muss ich da noch zoll bezahlen?

Jörg


----------



## crosss (11. Oktober 2005)

Zoll und Versand kommt dazu. Lohnt sich von daher kaum. Gibts ja ab etwa 110 Euro auch hier.


----------



## bastel73 (12. Oktober 2005)

zwei Schnäppchen   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7187337499 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7187338141


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (12. Oktober 2005)

jkarwath schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> 
> hier hat jemand mal einen link zu einem typen geposted der Chris King Rasta Steuersätze verkauft. schon mal jemand dort bestellt?
> 
> ...


 
Rasta ca. 119 beim Hibike.
 oder einfache Farbe für 99.90 hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8704342886&


----------



## jkarwath (12. Oktober 2005)

Die von Hibike bzw. alle anderen die ich hier iun Deutschland gesehen hab, bei denen ist das unterteil schwarz, also nich so richtig "rasta" für meine Begriffe...
von daher war mir das ami ebay angebot aufgefallen...

Jörg


----------



## oldschooler (12. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4777162139&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

hat zwar nichts mit bikes zu tun, aber trotzdem überrissen!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2005)

Das kann heiter werden.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SYNCROS-REVOLUTION-CRANKS-175-Compact-NOS-No-Reserve_W0QQitemZ7188942541QQcategoryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## benni.deluxe (12. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaub ich kauf auch noch ein paar bei Hibike, scheint sich ja manchmal zu lohnen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187363510&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

 hoch!!!


----------



## posh26 (13. Oktober 2005)

benni.deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich kauf auch noch ein paar bei Hibike, scheint sich ja manchmal zu lohnen...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187363510&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> hoch!!!



Hab gerade einen neuen in England für 58 ersteigert...Vielleicht sollte ich den auch wieder auf den Markt werfen    Mal soeben 100% Gewinn einsacken


----------



## THO (13. Oktober 2005)

neue geldanlage:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7187128387&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## roesli (14. Oktober 2005)

Ui, das sowas sooooo gefragt sein kann, hätte ich nicht geglaubt! - Bei den Classic-Teilen ist man sich's ja langsam gewohnt, das da mal ab und zu einem die Vernunft durchgeht, aber bei dem Bremshebel? - Soviel hat mal die ganze Bremse gekostet....


----------



## Marix (16. Oktober 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Fat-Cha...709951182QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Happig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (17. Oktober 2005)

Für das Geld wird sein "Jo Eddy"    nicht loswerden ...


----------



## posh26 (17. Oktober 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Geld wird sein "Jo Eddy"    nicht loswerden ...



Bei der Zusammenstellung bekomme vor allem vor lauter Schmerzen Pipi in den Augen :kotz:


----------



## THO (19. Oktober 2005)

da gibt es auch schon mal grafton:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7188433143&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## Horst Link (23. Oktober 2005)

Will noch jemand mitbieten? Sind noch fünf Tage. 1250 Dollaritos für einen Satz Felgen?  

Mavic Felgen

Die Japaner


----------



## newsboy (23. Oktober 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Will noch jemand mitbieten? Sind noch fünf Tage. 1250 Dollaritos für einen Satz Felgen?
> 
> Mavic Felgen
> 
> Die Japaner


die pedale desselben anbieters sind auch nicht übel!
und wer bietet hier?!


----------



## azraelcars (23. Oktober 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Will noch jemand mitbieten? Sind noch fünf Tage. 1250 Dollaritos für einen Satz Felgen?
> 
> Mavic Felgen
> 
> Die Japaner



gut zu wissen,ich habe so etwas noch daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (24. Oktober 2005)

Auuuuutsch!

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1&from=R8&satitle=7189859507&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## newsboy (27. Oktober 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> die pedale desselben anbieters sind auch nicht übel!
> und wer bietet hier?!


neee, oder?! das kann doch nicht wirklich sein?!


----------



## posh26 (27. Oktober 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> die pedale desselben anbieters sind auch nicht übel!
> und wer bietet hier?!



Haben die alle zu viel von ihrem eigenen  geraucht


----------



## Horst Link (29. Oktober 2005)

Manche investieren in Nähmaschinen...

Alex Singer


----------



## Deleted 1655 (29. Oktober 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Manche investieren in Nähmaschinen...
> 
> Alex Singer



... und den Mindestpreis noch nicht erreicht


----------



## Ro83er (31. Oktober 2005)

uralte unbekannte rennradschaltung







 NEUWARE ABER MUSS GEPUTZT WERDEN

- ohne kommentar   -


----------



## andy1 (31. Oktober 2005)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Manche investieren in Nähmaschinen...
> 
> Alex Singer


 
Boah, da würden die Weiber aber gucken wenn ich mit so einem 10000 Euro Hobel ducrh die Stadt düsen würde...

Und dann erst auf einer RTF


----------



## Owl Hollow (8. November 2005)

Die Gabel

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=98083&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11

kostet fast gleich wie der Rahmen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=98083&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11


----------



## stylzdavis (8. November 2005)

Naja jetzt hat er aber beides und wird es wieder zusammenführen  
Falls er denn bezahlt..... 
Der Preis geht eigentlich für so ein seltenes Teil, nur n bischen gross eben.


----------



## azraelcars (8. November 2005)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> Naja jetzt hat er aber beides und wird es wieder zusammenführen
> Falls er denn bezahlt.....
> Der Preis geht eigentlich für so ein seltenes Teil, nur n bischen gross eben.




für einen rahmen mit der nicht ganz unwesentlichen delle am oberrohr ist es ein guter preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (8. November 2005)

Er schreibt doch, daß man die Delle dank der Lackierung kaum sehen kann, also wo ist das Problem?  

Ich denke mal das das Teil nie gefahren werden wird.... weil es niemanden in Südkorea gibt, der auf ein XL Klein passt.

Trotzdem schöner Paintjob


----------



## Owl Hollow (11. November 2005)

zugreifen bei diesem Sofortkaufpreis!

http://sport.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/auk...trcatid=10;lng=de;lotid=390873029;perlist=30;


----------



## nutallabrot (11. November 2005)

schnel zuschlagen! Nur noch 2 Studen! Echte Handarbeit!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufradsatz-26-m...194568887QQcategoryZ81669QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. November 2005)

Owl Hollow schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=98083&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11
> 
> ...



Weis eigentlich jemand welche Drogen Gary damals genommen hat.   
Die würde ich auch gerne mal probieren.  

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Ro83er (13. November 2005)

ein wirklich schönes Stück zu einem höchstz exclusiven Preis : 
http://cgi.ebay.de/COLNAGO-Ferrari-...8718743636QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cluso (14. November 2005)

Finde die Preise hier sehr selbstbewusst. Ob er das Teil wohl los bekommt?



Merlin 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## carioca (14. November 2005)

Für ein Elevator von dem gerade mal 150 Stück hergestellt wurden (verteilt auf 2 oder 3 Rahmengrössen) finde ich die Preisvorstellung angemessen. Ist einfach nicht die passende Rahmengrösse und unvorteilhaft aufgebaut.


----------



## kingmoe (14. November 2005)

Ja, ich weiß, Syncros-Aheadkappen wachsen nicht auf Bäumen. Trotzdem finde fast 18,- Euro (inkl. Versand!) für ein Billig-Plastikteil nicht ohne. Wenn es wenigstens die aus Alu wäre...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7194499954&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Da lohnt ja schon ´ne Sammelbestellung bei 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5359


----------



## andy2 (15. November 2005)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die Preise hier sehr selbstbewusst. Ob er das Teil wohl los bekommt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mir hat einer letztes jahr 1500 fuer den rahmen alleine geboten der preis ist ok aber der aufbau doch sehr untypisch. btw es faehrt sich sehr nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (15. November 2005)

Vergesst Titan - ich bin mir sicher: Im Plastik liegt die Zukunft:
Shark Fin für über 23,50 Euro:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7194568847&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

P.S. Das Merlin finde ich eigentlich sehr fair kalkuliert, das sieht doch alles top aus.


----------



## newsboy (15. November 2005)

ich hätte auch noch eine... frisch vom newsboy!


----------



## Marix (16. November 2005)

Zum "unvorteilhaften" Merlin-Aufbau: Das heißt, würde eine XT Gruppe dran sein, könnte man es zum angegebenen Preis leichter verkaufen als jetzt, obwohl die verbauten Teile mehr wert sind?


----------



## andy2 (16. November 2005)

nein idealer weise haette er rollercams und eine type two gabel. keine federgabel custom darf ruhig sein nur nicht farbig das war damals noch nicht in wtb raeder ibis ti stem ti lenker cook kurbeln, sowas in der art eben


ad


----------



## THO (23. November 2005)

scheinen ja zur zeit sehr gefragt: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7197396899&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Frey (23. November 2005)

THO schrieb:
			
		

> scheinen ja zur zeit sehr gefragt: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7197396899&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


OhOhOh...jetzt geht's wohl langsam los...
Habt ihr's gesehen...ging zwar noch nicht nach Japan, aber zumindest gab's ne Frage aus dem fernen Osten...
Wenn die dafür auch so viel Kohle locker machen, wie für das Rennradzeugs, werdet ihr bald euren Klassik-Stuff für richtiges Geld los...bis dahin heißt's wohl aber noch horten.   

Gruss
Frieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (25. November 2005)

auch nicht übel, für eine gabel... der käufer hat ja aber erfahrung mit teuren gabeln.


----------



## carioca (25. November 2005)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> auch nicht übel, für eine gabel... der käufer hat ja aber erfahrung mit teuren gabeln.



Komisch zwei Norwegische Käufer-Neulinge (0 und 1 Punkt) die sich da gegenseitig hochtreiben?!?


----------



## THO (26. November 2005)

hier haben sich auch zwei gefunden:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7197341710&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## kingmoe (29. November 2005)

GT Lightning - schön und gut. Aber über 1.600 Euro für ein STX-Bike...   
Da gehen ja Xizangs für wesentlich weniger weg!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7199504499&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Und das Oldschool BMX einen Hype erlebt, wissen wir ja schon: Redline Flight Cranks für schmale 390,- Euro (GEBRAUCHT!!!)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7198231338&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## oldschooler (29. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7197145919&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

auch garnet mal so billig....auch wenns natürlich die schönste jacke aller zeiten ist...


----------



## Marix (29. November 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-Sea-Sky_W0QQitemZ8730418369QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

besser über wundel probieren: Dort kostet es "nur" 3000 noch dazu VB


----------



## newsboy (30. November 2005)

wenn auch der preis ein riser wird!


----------



## X-LIGHT (1. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56197&item=7189345687

Von wegen LED Lampen wären die teuersten....


----------



## bekr (11. Dezember 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7191292083&indexURL=111#ebayphotohosting


achso mindestpreis nicht erreicht


----------



## forever (11. Dezember 2005)

Ahhh, die Geilen Syncros Kurbeln - konnte ich mir leider nie leisten! 
Hatte nur für den Cattlehead sowie die Sattelstütze gereicht....wobei,
für meine RaceFace Turbine LP zahlte ich seinerzeit ca. zwischen 449-479 DM...
100%tig weiß ich es nicht mehr, aber ich wollte sie in silber, statt in schwarz,
weil schwarz mit Kratzern einfach sch...aussieht.  

Lieber hätte ich die Syncros gehabt, oder eben die Coda...welche absolut
unbezahlbar waren, mit 1398 DM damals...egal, vom Design hätten sie nicht
zu meinem Marin gepaßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2005)

Wahnsinn: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FAT-City-Chance...202476948QQcategoryZ36135QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$ 455 und noch 6 Stunden bis Laramy....

oldman


----------



## posh26 (21. Dezember 2005)

Nee, is klar.....  

Onza Porcs 

"side walls ar a little brittle so I wouldn't RIP any sick down hills on them", was so viel heißt, dass das Gummi brüchig und spröde ist und die Dinger ihrem neuen Besitzer demnächst um die Ohren fliegen....! Glückwunsch  

Frohes Fest!


----------



## bekr (23. Dezember 2005)

forever schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh, die Geilen Syncros Kurbeln - konnte ich mir leider nie leisten!
> Hatte nur für den Cattlehead sowie die Sattelstütze gereicht....wobei,
> für meine RaceFace Turbine LP zahlte ich seinerzeit ca. zwischen 449-479 DM...
> 100%tig weiß ich es nicht mehr, aber ich wollte sie in silber, statt in schwarz,
> ...




bist du bereit 300 für fast  jungfräulische syncros kurbel auszugeben?


----------



## THO (25. Dezember 2005)

o.k. ist eine winterjacke:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8738842189&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## oldschooler (26. Dezember 2005)

ich wusste dass sie hier gepostet wird 

ich war eigentlich der überzeugung sie neben der Stormjacke mein Eigen nennen zu können und hab von tag 1 um tag 2 mein höchstgebot verdreifacht, aber das is wirklich krank...

da ich die Storm vom selben Verkäufer habe, kann ich sagen, dass die Ware top ist und wirklich wie aus dem Laden, aber 220 ist richtig übel...


----------



## bekr (28. Dezember 2005)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> bist du bereit 300 für fast  jungfräulische syncros kurbel auszugeben?




für weitere anfragen hatte die kurbeln bei afrobike.de unter gebrauchtteile gesehen gehabt(und nun wahrscheinlich  in guten händen)


----------



## cibi (27. Januar 2006)

Fat Chance YoEddy Gabel :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7210152768


----------



## roesli (27. Januar 2006)

Weiterträumen soll er:

http://sport.ricardo.ch/cgi-bin/auk...trcatid=10;lng=de;lotid=403269703;perlist=30;


----------



## rasaldul (27. Januar 2006)

noch über 9 stunden, aber 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7213406770


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. ED (28. Januar 2006)

träumen tut auch dieser Mensch:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Bremszuggegenhalter-NEU-Kult-Retro_W0QQitemZ7214812729QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bis dahin, Erik


----------



## newsboy (28. Januar 2006)

dessen traum ist in erfüllung gegangen... dann erst noch durch johnny!


----------



## Mr. ED (28. Januar 2006)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> dessen traum ist in erfüllung gegangen... dann erst noch durch johnny!



Oh mann, die PROSHIFTs will ich auch irgendwann haben - nicht in rot, sondern in schwarz. Neu sein müssen sie natürlich nicht, denn die Kurse sind nicht in meiner Liga. Na ja, ich habe Zeit 

Bis dahin, Erik


----------



## cluso (29. Januar 2006)

Finde ich heftig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7213489350&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Januar 2006)

die sind selten...
und werden nat. nicht mehr gebaut!!
wundert mich nicht, dass dieser Preis erreicht wird


----------



## cluso (29. Januar 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> die sind selten...
> und werden nat. nicht mehr gebaut!!
> wundert mich nicht, dass dieser Preis erreicht wird




I know i know. 

Ich habe für meinen kompletten Bremsensatz ca. 150Euro gezahlt.
Von daher finde ich es schon teuer.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (29. Januar 2006)

Vor ein paar Tagen sind zwei nagelneue Sätze für je 35,- im Sofortkauf
drin gewesen - allerdings nur 20 min  

Ich war leider auch zu spät...


----------



## cluso (29. Januar 2006)

@armin-m

So ging es mir auch. :heulend:

Tja vielleicht ein andern mal.


----------



## Atomino (29. Januar 2006)

also soweit ich weiß sind die HS66 Hebel bei magura noch lieferbar!
was die kosten weiß ich jetzt aber nicht!

mfg
fabian


----------



## sebse (30. Januar 2006)

die hebel an sich sind ja gar nicht so selten(tauchen ja immer wieder bei e auf) - gabs ja auch in verbindung mit der hs22 - anders ist es bei der rennrad kombination also hs77 (oder wars die hs66 oder doch andersrum?)- und selbst die findet man hin und wieder
- viel rarer sind die edco hebel dazu -
aber das ist ein anderes thema
sebastian


----------



## Steffen04 (30. Januar 2006)

Jau, die Hebel sind noch lieferbar, kosten pro Stück etwa 70,- nach Liste.
Die Auktion mit den neuen Sätzen á 35,- hab ich leider auch verpasst...


----------



## cluso (6. Februar 2006)

Vermute mal das gibt "Krieg":

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7216751726&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Gruß


----------



## Radebeuler (6. Februar 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7214796928&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Februar 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Vermute mal das gibt "Krieg":
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7216751726&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> Gruß



dann währe sie wohl nicht erst hier angeboten worden und hätte erst ein paar tage für 280 sofortkauf dringestanden ohne das wer dran geht... aber bei ebax weiss man ja nie


----------



## phoenixinflames (12. Februar 2006)

RACEFACE-Kurbel-rot-KULT-Original

Das finde ich ein wenig krass..


----------



## Protorix (12. Februar 2006)

ver*......te sch.....se ... ich hab die gleichen vor 5 monaten fuer 82 euro verkauft 
ueber 200 euro also ..... macke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetis (12. Februar 2006)

Scheixxe, Mist, F.ck, ich habe sie immer weggeschmissen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/IRC-Yeti-Cycles-...219045804QQcategoryZ77590QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (20. Februar 2006)

Nicht MTB, aber klassisch und für viel Geld: Opel-Klingel für 130,-

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6605870298&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Februar 2006)

Yetis schrieb:
			
		

> Scheixxe, Mist, F.ck, ich habe sie immer weggeschmissen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/IRC-Yeti-Cycles-...219045804QQcategoryZ77590QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Mach Dir nix draus, der Euro hätte Dich nicht reich gemacht!! 

cheers


----------



## andy2 (28. Februar 2006)

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=7221888149 scheint als ob die titanpreise anziehen


----------



## newsboy (28. Februar 2006)

andy2 schrieb:
			
		

> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=7221888149 scheint als ob die titanpreise anziehen


musste das sein?! jetzt hast du uns das schnäppchen vermasselt!


----------



## andy2 (28. Februar 2006)

das hat doch schon der japaner und der verkaeufer


----------



## newsboy (28. Februar 2006)

sie ist zwar ein krüpel, aber für mich ist sie doch schon mehr wert als die zur zeit überbezahlten fat gabeln...


----------



## newsboy (1. März 2006)

eben, wir waren doch bei titanium...


----------



## bekr (4. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Campagnolo-SUPE...223634197QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder doch etwas massiver

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7195299361&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting

oder lieber gleich im set
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-NOS-CAM...223087817QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aber nee da fehlen ja die pedale, dann halt anderes rad
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7221869457&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

die kurbeln gibts natürlich hier
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (8. März 2006)

für den preis im ami-land

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7222553738&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

schön sind sie dennoch


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2006)

censored!

Vergesst es


----------



## bekr (14. März 2006)

ein precision zu paul preisen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7223839414&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> ein precision zu paul preisen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7223839414&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT


 
Sorry,der Preis ist OK.Ist nicht abnormal teuer.


----------



## CarstenB (14. März 2006)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,der Preis ist OK.Ist nicht abnormal teuer.


naja, genau die schaltwerke ohne logo bzw. mit falsch rum aufgedrucktem logo und dann drueber eloxiert hat Cambria vor 2 jahren fuer $45 tonnenweise raus gehauen und die haben damals ebay auch ueberflutet...

gruss, Carsten


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2006)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> naja, genau die schaltwerke ohne logo bzw. mit falsch rum aufgedrucktem logo und dann drueber eloxiert hat Cambria vor 2 jahren fuer $45 tonnenweise raus gehauen und die haben damals ebay auch ueberflutet...
> 
> gruss, Carsten


 
Das weiß ich.Du bezahlst trotzdem in der Regel zwischen 140-200.Mit logo gefällt es mir nicht so sehr als ohne Logo.
Hab 180 für mein drittes Proshift beim Händler ohne mit der Wimper zu zücken bezahlt,hätte wenn nötig auch 220 noch bezahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (17. März 2006)

Sind zwar keine Biketeile, aber trotzdem. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6612317251&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


Soviel zum Thema Radfahrer haben einen an der Klatsche.


----------



## cleiende (18. März 2006)

Himmel hilf! 150 EUR für ne Shogun Starrgabel

KLICK

Isse das wirklich wert gewesen? Zumindest gibt es jetzt zwei glückliche Menschen mehr auf der Welt.


----------



## Tome33 (18. März 2006)

Das ist ja der Hammer   die Gabel gibts noch Neu für 35,- zu kaufen.


----------



## bekr (19. März 2006)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß ich.Du bezahlst trotzdem in der Regel zwischen 140-200.Mit logo gefällt es mir nicht so sehr als ohne Logo.
> Hab 180 für mein drittes Proshift beim Händler ohne mit der Wimper zu zücken bezahlt,hätte wenn nötig auch 220 noch bezahlt!



wir reden hier vom precision schaltwerk und nicht von einer jungfreulischen xtr oder Paul-teil 

ob da ein logo drauf ist oder nicht wäre mir ja egal, kannst die schrift ohne viel aufwand auch entfernen und was anderes per laser/gravur rauf klatschen

aber was sagt ihr hier zu wenn zumindestens die stufung pasabel wäre von 12-21

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7226292639&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT
zum neu uvp ist es halt nicht mehr weit


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> wir reden hier vom precision schaltwerk und nicht von einer jungfreulischen xtr oder Paul-teil
> 
> ob da ein logo drauf ist oder nicht wäre mir ja egal, kannst die schrift ohne viel aufwand auch entfernen und was anderes per laser/gravur rauf klatschen


 
Ich meinte auch Precision Schaltwerk.Die gehen wirklich für 140-200 weg.Also ich würde mich eher wundern wenn ich ein günstigeres Angebot sehe.


----------



## zurkoe (23. März 2006)

hätte sich gut an meinem alten Bianchi gemacht, naja 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7226299982&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## X-LIGHT (26. März 2006)

...Mavic 217 Ceramic NOS 2 Stück für 152 Euro.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7228089559&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. März 2006)

> In Cross-Country-Kreisen hat diese harteloxierte, geöste Felge den Ruf, fast unzerstörbar zu sein.



Jaja, wer's glaubt... Bei mir hat diese Felge den Ruf, dass gern mal die Beschichtung abplatzt oder die Ösen ausreißen.


----------



## X-LIGHT (26. März 2006)

Bei mir auch jede Menge Abplatzer, aber hätte sie trotzdem gern gehabt.


----------



## newsboy (28. März 2006)

was hat's eigentlich mit denen auf sich?! Fat Chance Yo Eddy rare bar end rubber caps retto MTB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasaldul (29. März 2006)

das ist schon sehr dreist: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8788118775

am ende hat er ihn noch von hier http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/kuwahara.html


----------



## andy1 (29. März 2006)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> das ist schon sehr dreist: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8788118775
> 
> am ende hat er ihn noch von hier http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/kuwahara.html




Ist wirklich heftig, zumal das Bild (thumbnail) im unterm Text nicht wirklich anders/größer ist: Bild und PDF geklaut...

->>> müsste man bei ebay melden !


----------



## Ro83er (29. März 2006)

Ohne Worte: 1800$ und noch fast 5 Tage zu laufen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7230211469&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## X-LIGHT (29. März 2006)

Für uns MTB´ler vielleicht extrem überteuert, aber in Vintage Rennrad Kreisen normal.
Da gehen auch mal NOS Radmuttern für 500-600 Euros weg!


----------



## Ro83er (29. März 2006)

Seas Hase,

Das mit den Rennradkreisen ist mir durchaus geläufig, find' selber alte Renner rel. interessant (hab auch selbst eins im Stall  ) - aber 1800 für nen Sattel ist dann schon ne krasse Ansage, selbst für die irren japaner  Hab grade gesehen daß letztes Jahr ein ähnlicher Sattel für 2175 $ wegging - Ich sag mal der hier geht da noch drüber...

Wer sich die Auswüchse des Rennradsammelns zu Gemüte führen mag sei zu www.classicrendezvous.com (-->market highs) weiterempfohlen 

MfG


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2006)

Precision Drehshifter für 280 US$:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7229080752&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1

Nicht unbedingt zuviel, aber trotzdem viel Geld.


----------



## cluso (30. März 2006)

Frei nach dem Motto: "Man kanns ja mal probieren.."


Dumm nur, dass die UVP bei 112 Euro liegt


----------



## bekr (30. März 2006)

Ro83er schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte: 1800$ und noch fast 5 Tage zu laufen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7230211469&fromMakeTrack=true




bleibem wir doch bei dem gleichen verkäufer und schauen uns seine anderen auktionen mall an
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bell-early-wing-...229552448QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pair-Mavic-650-B...230992603QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Maxi-Car-Grandes...230223898QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


vielleicht sollte man in teil als altervorsorge investieren, was meint ihr?

das hier hat zwar mit fahrrädern nichts zu tun und häßlich ist es auch nicht nur bei dem P.... fehlen mir die worte, man kann es nur mit liebe zum detail begründen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7018081165&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

der ist noch tick weiter
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7018186084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## roesli (31. März 2006)

Modellautosammler....

Ich hab mich mit meiner Bikeomanie auch schon wieder ganz normal gefühlt nach dem Kontakt mit Besitzern von Miniatur-Benzinkutschen.

Wie viel sinnvoller ist doch eine Arch Supreme als ein 1:18 Modell mit Unterbodenbeleuchtung und Echtledersitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reisenistgesund (31. März 2006)

der ist noch tick weiter
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7018186084&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT[/QUOTE]

hätte ja nie gedacht, dass der manta vorne breiter ist als hinten - toll so ein autochen - brauchts ja nur noch nen dachgepäckträger.


----------



## andy1 (2. April 2006)

Tja, das wars wohl hätte ich gern gehabt, wer von euch hats ersteigert ?

Das Checker Pig Fully ?
Ich kann mir nicht erklären warum man soviel Geld dafür gibt (ok, war auch nur knapp drunter aber mehr ? Neee)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=8787354369
Preis... über 200

(Und nach neuestem Wunsch auch per hochgeladenem kleinem Bild für die Nachwelt festgehalten)


----------



## bekr (3. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wicked-Fat-Chan...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7230117362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/SRM-Titanium-Power-Meter_W0QQitemZ7231299497QQcategoryZ56195QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Protorix (11. April 2006)

Delle, kein Orginaler Lack, das billigste Yeti in dem Jahr 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7232527101&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

ah geh


----------



## bekr (14. April 2006)

hier zum thema wenn die nicht überteuert wären laufen die auktionen immer noch:

mit plaste körper(aber dafür fehlt die ti achse
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7231963051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

der preis macht noch kein paul
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7234256948&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

no comment
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7225905241&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## bekr (16. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7232208878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:TI


edith meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boulder (21. April 2006)

Brauch noch jemand Ringle Skewer in silber?  Da gibts grad welche mit Stahlachse (!!!) beim e.com. Aber keine Panik wegen des Preises! Der Gute hat auch noch welche in anderen Farben; die gibt´s fast hinterhergeschmissen , haben aber wohl auch nur Titanachsen!  Noch ist Zeit, ich drück euch die Daumen!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/RINGLE-CAM-twis...234806210QQcategoryZ58089QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ZeFlo (21. April 2006)

... ähnlich wie im diesem thread nerven die kommentarlosen ebay links nur noch. 

damit wir alle was davon haben wäre es schön wenn der verfasser sich zukünftig die mühe machen würde eine oder auch zwei zeilen text dazu zu schreiben oder gar ein bildchen zu posten 

anderfalls behalte ich mir die "redaktionelle bearbeitung" vor  

ciao
flo


----------



## andy1 (21. April 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ähnlich wie im diesem thread nerven die kommentarlosen ebay links nur noch.
> 
> damit wir alle was davon haben wäre es schön wenn der verfasser sich zukünftig die mühe machen würde eine oder auch zwei zeilen text dazu zu schreiben oder gar ein bildchen zu posten
> 
> ...



jo, so isses recht


----------



## Boulder (22. April 2006)

Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch noch jemand Ringle Skewer in silber?  Da gibts grad welche mit Stahlachse (!!!) beim e.com. Aber keine Panik wegen des Preises! Der Gute hat auch noch welche in anderen Farben; die gibtÂ´s fast hinterhergeschmissen , haben aber wohl auch nur Titanachsen!  Noch ist Zeit, ich drÃ¼ck euch die Daumen!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RINGLE-CAM-twis...234806210QQcategoryZ58089QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


So, nun isses zu spÃ¤t, die Skewers sind weg!  Die stÃ¤hlernen, gebrauchten in silber sind fÃ¼r â¬ 227 weggegangen und die billige Titanversion in schwarz und neu fÃ¼r grad mal â¬ 122  ! 

Werd demnÃ¤chst mal meine bei E.com versteigern und mir dann bei E.de 2-4 neue SÃ¤tze besorgen. AnschlieÃend wieder E.com und dann wieder E.de... so on, so on...


----------



## bekr (24. April 2006)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... ähnlich wie im diesem thread nerven die kommentarlosen ebay links nur noch.
> 
> damit wir alle was davon haben wäre es schön wenn der verfasser sich zukünftig die mühe machen würde eine oder auch zwei zeilen text dazu zu schreiben oder gar ein bildchen zu posten
> 
> ...




was erwartest du für romane ?  

 bei manchen sachen steht man so unterschock das man nicht mehr weis ob herzattacke bekommt und sich am herz  zupacken soll oder die tastur


PS: manche preise  sprechen so eindeutig  für sich da braucht´s kein extra senf


----------



## andy1 (24. April 2006)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> was erwartest du für romane ?
> 
> bei manchen sachen steht man so unterschock das man nicht mehr weis ob herzattacke bekommt und sich am herz  zupacken soll oder die tastur
> 
> ...



und wenn der Link nicht mehr geht beisst du noch ein paarmal in die Tastatur


----------



## eddiewagner (2. Mai 2006)

wenn ihr meint, alte bikes sind teuer, dann schaut mal nach alten fender gitarren oder klassischen violinen. hier gilt: was rar ist ist teuer.....


----------



## Boulder (2. Mai 2006)

eddiewagner schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ihr meint, alte bikes sind teuer, dann schaut mal nach alten fender gitarren oder klassischen violinen. hier gilt: was rar ist ist teuer.....


Aha! Und wie siehts grad mit seltenen Oldtimern aus??


----------



## Frey (10. Mai 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/YETI-Ultimate-de...239139287QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was geht eigentlich hier ab?
Ist ja nur das Tretlager durchgerostet...


----------



## stylzdavis (10. Mai 2006)

Hab auch schon den Kopf darüber geschüttelt 
Da hätte man doch lieber das von Olli für 555 Euronen kaufen sollen...
Nicht auszudenken, was das beim E gebracht hätte.
Altmetall für 300 , ich lach mich tot.
Irgendwann muß ich auch noch eins haben, darf aber ruhig in besserem Zustand sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Herr Jork - bitte machen sie keinen Fehler. Erst ins Regal sehen und dann bieten. Alle anderen bieten bitte hier

Mag Hundeknochen: Horst


----------



## THO (16. Mai 2006)

auch nicht schlecht:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7240515159&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## CarstenB (16. Mai 2006)

Horst Link schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Jork - bitte machen sie keinen Fehler. Erst ins Regal sehen und dann bieten. Alle anderen bieten bitte hier
> 
> Mag Hundeknochen: Horst



  oehm, du moechtest nicht zufaellig deinen brodie zurueck haben....  

gruss, carsten


----------



## Horst Link (16. Mai 2006)

CarstenB schrieb:
			
		

> oehm, du moechtest nicht zufaellig deinen brodie zurueck haben....
> 
> gruss, carsten



Hi Carsten

Dann hängt aber auch der Rahmen dran - ok?  

Ist schon krass, wie unterschiedlich die Teile gehandelt werden. Vor ein paar Monaten haben ja mehrere Leute ihre Cook Vorbauten wie Sauerbier anbieten müssen. Horstliche Grüße


----------



## bekr (16. Mai 2006)

schönes aber alles andere als billige beleuchtung
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7237257300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## olli (16. Mai 2006)

Hier gibt es Stahl und Gold in einem:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2688306#post2688306


----------



## joeddy (17. Mai 2006)

Habe ja schon eine Menge in der Bucht gesehen,hier mein neuer "SPITZENREITER" !!!

Dafür habe ich mein Grove Frame+Hardcore+Hothead+Hodrods bekommen 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7240512947&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Exekuhtot (17. Mai 2006)

Der Rahmen steht nunmehr zum wohl 20'ten mal im Hafen:

http://sport.search.ebay.de/fat-cha...ga10244Z10425QQsacatZ9192QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZ

Ich weiß wer ihn haben will aber nicht bereit ist den Preis zu zahlen, da er nur den Rahmen braucht


----------



## Protorix (17. Mai 2006)

die preise von dem sind immer etwas abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cibi (4. Juni 2006)

Gebrauchter XTR-901 Umwerfer 31.8,TP für 103.- 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7245259384


----------



## BonelessChicken (5. Juni 2006)

Bei dem hatte ich auch schon überlegt ihn hier zu posten, Wahnsinn. Rein zufällig habe ich heute genau den gleichen Umwerfer für knapp ein Drittel ersteigert.
Soo selten sind die Dinger doch nun auch wieder nicht, daß man nicht mal etwas den Markt beobachten könnte. Selbst neu habe ich für so ein Ding (Top Pull, 31,8) keine 35 Euro gezahlt. Naja, jeder wie er will...


----------



## bekr (7. Juni 2006)

joeddy schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ja schon eine Menge in der Bucht gesehen,hier mein neuer "SPITZENREITER" !!!
> 
> Dafür habe ich mein Grove Frame+Hardcore+Hothead+Hodrods bekommen
> 
> ...



und ich hab seiner zeits für appel und ei für das stück kein blick gewürdigt


----------



## Quen (8. Juni 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7244942361

... okay, recht selten, aber für ein gebrauchtes HR ...


----------



## Boulder (8. Juni 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7244942361
> 
> ... okay, recht selten, aber für ein gebrauchtes HR ...


Man beachte was da in den letzten 2 Minuten abgegangen ist... Die wollten das wirklich haben. Bei so einer Auktion möchte ich auch mal zuschauender Verkäufer sein 
http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=7244942361


----------



## olli (8. Juni 2006)

Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte was da in den letzten 2 Minuten abgegangen ist... Die wollten das wirklich haben. Bei so einer Auktion möchte ich auch mal zuschauender Verkäufer sein
> http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=7244942361


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222856


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (9. Juni 2006)

ich finde DIESES hinterrad passt doch genau in DIESEN rahmen


----------



## Boulder (9. Juni 2006)

olli schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222856


Is klar    Für sonne Ansage ist der Preis ja noch richtig human...


----------



## armin-m (10. Juni 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7244942361
> 
> ... okay, recht selten, aber für ein gebrauchtes HR ...



Zumal wenn man bedenkt, daß sich da gerne die Felge vom Carbon ablöst und
es Spengle nicht mehr gibt ==> Keinerlei Support mehr...


----------



## newsboy (12. Juni 2006)

US 454.- für eine röhrchen titan!


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Juni 2006)

Das wird bestimmt auch ein teurer Spaß:

Noch 6 Tage drin:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7247905364&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## bekr (14. Juni 2006)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> US 454.- für eine röhrchen titan!




vor allem gibt es das teure stück auch etwas günstiger(immer noch überteuert) bei sofortkauf 300,-$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7248881729&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX


----------



## zook (23. Juni 2006)

was soll man dazu noch sagen :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-24-Karat-vergoldet_W0QQitemZ8831568322QQcategoryZ30752QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Effendi Sahib (23. Juni 2006)

Da gab es auch mal einen Fernsehbericht über einen deutschen Fahrradbauer mit vergoldeten, teilweise sehr kuriosen Rahmenformen und Holzschutzblechen. Über Geschmäcker...


----------



## bekr (27. Juni 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:
			
		

> Da gab es auch mal einen Fernsehbericht über einen deutschen Fahrradbauer mit vergoldeten, teilweise sehr kuriosen Rahmenformen und Holzschutzblechen. Über Geschmäcker...




hatte mal so ein teil auch mal beim händler gesehen gehabt 08 15 rad halt nur ins gold eingetaucht und das wars (ausstattung stx-rc)

wenn bei 4.000,-$ der mindestpreis nicht erreicht wird
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7250322672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

kommt er halt für sofortKauf rein:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...440338&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR2_PCN_BIX


----------



## stylzdavis (8. Juli 2006)

NOT VERY CHEAP..... BUT NOS! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130002189799&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. August 2006)

Ich bin ja durchaus GT-Fan - aber das hätte nicht mal ich für eine gebrauchte Bologna-Gabel hingelegt (mit Porto deutlich über 70,- Euro)...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00015851748&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## korat (17. August 2006)

ich auch nicht. ich hab aber auch mal ne 3D-gabel für ca. 20euro weggehen sehen, die ich für mein richter zu diesem kurs durchaus gern im schrank gehabt hätte.


----------



## newsboy (19. August 2006)

man kann auch mit kaputtaussehenden sachen versuchen geld zu machen...


----------



## nordstadt (19. August 2006)

newsboy schrieb:
			
		

> man kann auch mit kaputten sachen versuchen geld machen...



Dann hat er die Kurbel aber noch mal ins Eloxalbad geschmissen...


----------



## MTB Maddin (19. August 2006)

Artikelbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Factory Cook Bros Racing _Bottle opener_...


.


----------



## roesli (19. August 2006)

Aus welchem Loch wohl die herausgekramt wurden?

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ca-140-stk-NEUE-...0QQihZ001QQcategoryZ77586QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

140 NOS-Pulstar Vorderradnaben in allen Farben.  - 980 Euro sind allerdings ein frommer Wunsch. Auch wenn es sich bei dieser Menge schon fast lohnen würde, bei DT um die passenden Speichen zu fragen


----------



## bekr (19. August 2006)

stylzdavis schrieb:
			
		

> NOT VERY CHEAP..... BUT NOS!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130002189799&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12



das ist ja nicht mal orginal klein gabel mit der effekt lackierung mit bei

aber dennoch ihr wunder euch wieso akuelle RR-bremsen so teuer sind
hier mal vorreiter 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180011591331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## bekr (20. August 2006)

was manche klemmen so wert sind
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180017630280


----------



## andy1 (21. August 2006)

was ein Foto so ausmacht ?

Mag21 Gabel, gebraucht für 121 Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150022084339

Ich meine ich hättte eine original, ungekürzt im Karton erst dieses Jahr für 100 bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (21. August 2006)

Gefahrener Flite (neuwertig?) für 92,- 

Hab ich was verpaßt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20016048002&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. August 2006)

armin-m schrieb:
			
		

> Gefahrener Flite (neuwertig?) für 92,-
> 
> Hab ich was verpaßt?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20016048002&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEDW:IT&rd=1



Die alten Flites mit rotem Schriftzug hinten gehen oft relativ teuer weg, vor allem um die Zeit (21:45Uhr)...
Ich würde sagen, laß dieselbe Auktion um 9:00Uhr vormittags an einem Werktag enden und er kostet ca. 45. 
Ich habe einen in sehr gutem Zustand für 25 geschossen, allerdings ein neues Modell. Aber für einen roten Schriftzug geb ich keine 70 mehr aus


----------



## roesli (22. August 2006)

Mich würd's manchmal wunder nehmen, wie es bei diesen Leuten wohl im Keller ausschaut. Gefahrener Sattel, aber die Originalverpackung noch da? - Ob die wohl von allen gekauften Sachen noch die Schachtel noch jahrelang aufbewahren?


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. August 2006)

roesli schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd's manchmal wunder nehmen, wie es bei diesen Leuten wohl im Keller ausschaut. Gefahrener Sattel, aber die Originalverpackung noch da? - Ob die wohl von allen gekauften Sachen noch die Schachtel noch jahrelang aufbewahren?



Ein Kumpel von mir macht das auch, besonders bei teuren Fahrradteilen. Wozu, wer weiß es??


----------



## andy1 (22. August 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir macht das auch, besonders bei teuren Fahrradteilen. Wozu, wer weiß es??



Die Flite-Verpackung macht da viel aus, vor allem war die doch echt geil und total unökonomisch 

Ich habe wohl keine mehr davon aber noch genügend XTR-Schachteln 

Aber bei alten Rädern würde ich auch den jetzigen Flite fahren, wer kennt schon den Unterschied...
Hab jetzt erst wieder beim Gebrauchtrad einen mit rotem Logo draufgehabt... Was wäre der wohl wert mit dem 1,5cm langen Loch an der Sattelspitze ?


----------



## Protorix (28. August 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-S...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Haaa? 

Eine 97er Judy SL ... auch wenn neuwertig aber 150 euro und noch nicht vorbei? 
naja wers mag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faulsack (28. August 2006)

naja 500 km ist nich nix wer bietet denn soviel auf die die is richtig neu noch nie vrbaut vor ner woche für 55 rausgegangen manche leute versteh ich nich


----------



## andy1 (28. August 2006)

faulsack schrieb:
			
		

> naja 500 km ist nich nix wer bietet denn soviel auf die die is richtig neu noch nie vrbaut vor ner woche für 55 rausgegangen manche leute versteh ich nich



die hab ich aber nicht gesehen... hätte ich wohl sonst mitgeboten...

Link ?


----------



## faulsack (29. August 2006)

uh link hab ich nichmehr hatte aber nen 1" schaft aber ich habs verpennt


----------



## Marix (2. September 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Adroit_W0QQitemZ270022448461QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Na ja, ich halte es für überbewertet.


----------



## stylzdavis (2. September 2006)

Auf jeden Fall!
Dafür ist aber eine spitzen Klingel dran, dann geht das schon klar


----------



## X-LIGHT (3. September 2006)

Marix schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Adroit_W0QQitemZ270022448461QQihZ017QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Na ja, ich halte es für überbewertet.



Haben die wirlich mit gelb und rot grundiert?
(Das was an der Gabel durchscheint und laut Verkäufer original ist)


----------



## Virus2006 (3. September 2006)

glaube eher das dieses adroit mal gelb, orange und weiss war so wie gerade ein klein attitude war es glaube ich bei ebay zuhaben ist, und nachträglich sehr gut in original optik schwarz gelackt wurde.
ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, aber naja bei einem solchen preis


----------



## cluso (3. September 2006)

Das hier finde ich auch nen ordentlichen Preis (zwar nicht so übertrieben wie da Klein aber doch ordentlich).

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70022745619&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


Gruß

cluso


----------



## Kint (4. September 2006)

seh ich nicht so. ist halt ein super rahmen und noch dazu recht selten in der brd zu finden...


----------



## cluso (4. September 2006)

Kint schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich nicht so. ist halt ein super rahmen und noch dazu recht selten in der brd zu finden...



Wie geschrieben: Ein ordentlicher Preis, nicht übertrieben aber auch nicht Verramscht. "OK" halt für Käufer und Verkäufer. 

Was hier abgeht frage ich  mich auch gerade:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...00022338693&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Der Kleinmarkt boomt anscheinend wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (4. September 2006)

cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geschrieben: Ein ordentlicher Preis, nicht übertrieben aber auch nicht Verramscht. "OK" halt für Käufer und Verkäufer.
> 
> Was hier abgeht frage ich  mich auch gerade:
> 
> ...



na, so ein Moonrise Attitude in dem Zustand ist schon sehr selten und wunderschoen dazu. Da geht sicher noch einiges mehr... Schade nur, dass es mit dem duennen Unterrohr und 27,2mm Stuetze kein echter 93er Rahmen ist.
Gruss, Carsten


----------



## posh26 (5. September 2006)

Was ist denn hier passiert  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&item=270021517449&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## wKid (5. September 2006)

posh26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn hier passiert
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&item=270021517449&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1



da hab ich auch mit den ohren gewackelt...netter preis


----------



## Boulder (8. September 2006)

Hupsala!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Answer-Hyperlite...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ85114QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## posh26 (8. September 2006)

Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Hupsala!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Answer-Hyperlite...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ85114QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



O.K., das erklärt Vieles


----------



## newsboy (9. September 2006)

kuscheleinheiten für $710.-  







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290004460127


----------



## lelebebbel (9. September 2006)

Alte BMX Kurbeln

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110029752282

"Reserve not met" bei $809 - wtf?


----------



## HOTBREEZE (12. September 2006)

Ist da auch Gold dran oder eher Real???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85115&item=7248024394


----------



## Edelziege (12. September 2006)

HOTBREEZE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da auch Gold dran oder eher Real???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=85115&item=7248024394



Moin Hotbreeze,

das würde ich eher mal als real einschätzen. Vorbauten von FTW gibt es nicht besonders viele...

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boulder (12. September 2006)

Finde das gehört auch hierher:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-e...9QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

96er Team Attitude mit Judy XC und mittelmäßiger Ausstattung für EUR 1.499,- 

Stimmen eigentlich die Gerüchte, dass Gary Klein durch Verkauf der original MC1-Skizzen an einen Japanischen Spielzeugproduzenten zu unbeschreiblichem Reichtum gekommen ist und alle Adroits und Attitudes vor 97 zum Neupreis zurückkaufen will???


----------



## CarstenB (12. September 2006)

naja, der kaeufer/die kaeuferin hat gerade erst einen recht stolzen preis fuer ein pinnacle bekommen. und ein attitude ist sicher 500e mehr wert 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Pinnacle-E...1QQihZ014QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Carsten



			
				Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Finde das gehört auch hierher:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-e...9QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


----------



## stylzdavis (12. September 2006)

An dem Pinnacle waren ja ganz nette Teile, aber die haben an nem Klein nun wirklich nichts zu suchen. :kotz: 
Würde ich so net mit fahren, da ist das Atti schon etwas netter, aber auch nicht mein Geschmack.

Wirklich schön war das Moonrise:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200022338693&ssPageName=ADME:L:DBS:DE:11

Hätte man aber auch noch einiges ändern müssen für ein wirkliches Schätzchen.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## DEAN48 (12. September 2006)

Hi,

der Rahmen, Gabel und LVE sind ja ok,aber der Rest ist Standard. Dafür ist der Preis nach meinem Empfinden zu hoch. Nur den Preis macht der Markt (oder manchmal auch der Verkäufer und wenn er zuviel pokert, bleibt er darauf sitzen) und der hat sich in den letzten 12 Monaten, bei den meisten alten KLEINs, um ca.30% erhöht. Ob das ein momentaner Aufschwung oder eine anhaltende Entwicklung ist, wer weiss es?

Gruß
Juergen


----------



## Marix (24. September 2006)

RESPEKT!

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-ADROIT-kei...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tonicbikes (24. September 2006)

Käufer mit 0 Bewertungen, wer das wohl ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (24. September 2006)

Ein wenig mehr und er hätte den Anschaffungspreis wieder reinbekommen...

Erstaunlich finde ich auch das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/KULT-Syncros-MTB-Vorbau-110mm-0-NEUWARE-KULT_W0QQitemZ170031155788QQihZ007QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Vor allem da die "schönen" Syncros - Vorbauten für einen Bruchteil weggehen.


----------



## wKid (25. September 2006)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Ein wenig mehr und er hätte den Anschaffungspreis wieder reinbekommen...
> 
> Erstaunlich finde ich auch das hier:
> 
> ...



vielleicht wegen der "modernen" 110mm länge? trotzdem irrsinn...


----------



## oldschooler (26. September 2006)

ok, ein klasse shirt, aber bei dem zustand?

und selbst neu wäre es nicht gerade geschenkt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20028187199&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## roadruner3001 (28. September 2006)

da habe ich ja meinen Rahmen letztes Jahr richtig günstig bekommen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270031985510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## curve (30. September 2006)

Das Folgende passt nicht wirklich in dieses Thema, aber ich finds zu schön. Gibt es eigentlich einen Thread zu kuriosen ebay-Angeboten?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (30. September 2006)

curve schrieb:


> Das Folgende passt nicht wirklich in dieses Thema, aber ich finds zu schön. Gibt es eigentlich einen Thread zu kuriosen ebay-Angeboten?



Ja, irgenwo unter "Sonstige Bikethemen"...

Ich finde, wir könnten analog der GT-Ecke ein "Vergewaltigte XT-Schaltwerke"-Fred aufmachen


----------



## olli (30. September 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Ja, irgenwo unter "Sonstige Bikethemen"...
> 
> Ich finde, wir könnten analog der GT-Ecke ein "Vergewaltigte XT-Schaltwerke"-Fred aufmachen



DAs ist doch optimal als SSP Spanner, mit den langen Schrauben kannst Du jede Kettenlinie einstellen, egal, ob aussen oder innen.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (1. Oktober 2006)

olli schrieb:


> DAs ist doch optimal als SSP Spanner, mit den langen Schrauben kannst Du jede Kettenlinie einstellen, egal, ob aussen oder innen.



... und sparst die Schaltröllchen


----------



## Boulder (4. Oktober 2006)

Auch ganz ordentlich...

XTR RD M-910 fÃ¼r â¬ 235,00

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60035780165&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## stylzdavis (8. Oktober 2006)

DAMN!
Ich glaube der Käufer hat gestern den Lotto Jackpot geknackt, aber dann hätte ich auch nicht lange überlegt.....
Aber 4100Euronen, meine Fresse!









http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=5&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


Für das Geld hätte ich aber einen 100%igen Aufbau erwartet, ist net so dolle.
Die Lackierung ist aber echt selten, habe ich noch nie zu kaufen gesehen beim E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (8. Oktober 2006)

Tja, wer für ne alte Sattelklemme $200,- übrig hat, für den ist nen komplettes bike zu 4...,- ja richtig günstig.
Auf jeden aber nen schickes Teil.


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Oktober 2006)

das versteh wer will..... 




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180032874174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Oktober 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das versteh wer will.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, Sonntag abend passieren oft seltsame Dinge in der Bucht


----------



## Boulder (9. Oktober 2006)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=5&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


 4.100,- ?


----------



## Filosofem (9. Oktober 2006)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Tja, wer für ne alte Sattelklemme $200,- übrig hat, für den ist nen komplettes bike zu 4...,- ja richtig günstig.
> Auf jeden aber nen schickes Teil.



... und wenn er erst merkt, dass keiner der beiden Cook Vorbauten für über 200 Tacken wirklich dazu passt...


----------



## zocker (9. Oktober 2006)

...schluck....


----------



## carloni (9. Oktober 2006)

zocker schrieb:


> ...schluck....



wenn einer interesse hat, ich würde meins für 499 hergeben 

habe sogar noch die originale Anleitung dazu


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2006)

alpinestars mit 400lx für 152 ocken     

@ Verkäufer ->   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200033745749


----------



## Filosofem (13. Oktober 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> alpinestars mit 400lx für 152 ocken
> 
> @ Verkäufer ->
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200033745749



Find ich gut, dass der VK hinschreibt "kein Chainsuck"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (13. Oktober 2006)

> Find ich gut, dass der VK hinschreibt "kein Chainsuck"



   Joke des Tages


----------



## felixdelrio (13. Oktober 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MAVIC-M...ryZ58087QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich habe selber welche. Ich weiss, die sind selten und cool ... aber der Preis  

Ich hatte das Glück meine aus GB für GBP 70,- zu kriegen. Achja ... und da hingen auch noch 'n paar alte schöne Campa Centaur Naben drin


----------



## andy1 (13. Oktober 2006)

nun, das hätte der Verkäufer von dem Teil hier auch reinschreiben können - kein Chainsuck...

habs aber schon geahnt und zugeschlagen...
deshalb kannte ich auch andere Angebote.. s.o.







ja, die guten Mavic-felgen... kaufe ich lieber gebraucht mit einem Rad das dann komplett nicht mehr als 70 -100 kostet... hab dadurch mittlerweile so gut wie alle Mavic-felgen als LRS da...


----------



## Himmelsläufer (13. Oktober 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> nun, das hätte der Verkäufer von dem Teil hier auch reinschreiben können - kein Chainsuck...
> 
> habs aber schon geahnt und zugeschlagen...


NEID!!!


----------



## CarstenB (14. Oktober 2006)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MAVIC-M...ryZ58087QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich habe selber welche. Ich weiss, die sind selten und cool ... aber der Preis
> 
> Ich hatte das Glück meine aus GB für GBP 70,- zu kriegen. Achja ... und da hingen auch noch 'n paar alte schöne Campa Centaur Naben drin




...die wuerden nur in diesen thread gehoeren wenn sie jemand kaufen wuerde 

vor ca.  nem halben jahr hat nashbar die zuerst fuer $25 das stueck und dann glaube ich sogar nur fuer $6 raus gehauen. ceramic sind es auch nicht...

gruss, carsten


----------



## curve (14. Oktober 2006)

CarstenB schrieb:


> vor ca.  nem halben jahr hat nashbar die zuerst fuer $25 das stueck und dann glaube ich sogar nur fuer $6 raus gehauen.


Wirklich!? Mist! Und ich suche wohl noch länger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (14. Oktober 2006)

ich wollte es ja kaufen, aber 300$ versand waren mir dann doch zuviel (er hat nicht mit sich reden lassen).      


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330037543363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## Effendi Sahib (14. Oktober 2006)

3 positive Bewertungen und kein PayPal, sei froh....


----------



## mkberlin (15. Oktober 2006)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> 3 positive Bewertungen und kein PayPal, sei froh....



...riiiiiiiiichtig! wir wollen doch nicht wieder ein eventuelles negativ erlebnis mit den verkäufern aus usa haben, oder david???  
ONLY PAYPAL = VERSICHERT (auch bei schrottware)


----------



## vido_odiug (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ist zwar schon was her aber.... auch Papier erfährt über eine gewisse Zeit eine enorme Wertsteigerung. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...30029541057&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Bike Workshop von 94 für 46,50 

Bei einem damaligen Kaufpreis von 14,80 DM etwa 600%.      
Was lernen wir daraus? Natürlich die erste Teilebibel in Ehren zu halten! 

Gruß


----------



## andy1 (16. Oktober 2006)

Also Leute... bin ioch jetzt ganz verwirrt oder stimmt das was ich da sehe ?

* Laufradstaz XT 7fach mit Mavic M261 -Felgen ohne Ceramic blabla
gebraucht und gut angebremst für 112 Euronen:
von einem Forumskollegen...*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220034246381

* aber XT-Nabenset -guter Zustand- für 23Euronen:*
http://cgi.ebay.de/XT-Nabenset-Kult-Retro-730-732-mit-OVP-gebraucht-36-L_W0QQitemZ140038756505

* und DX - Nabenset NEU, unbenutzt für 19 Euronen  :*
http://cgi.ebay.de/Deore-DX-Nabenset-NEU-Retro-Kult-aehnlich-XT-Shimano_W0QQitemZ320034597516


----------



## faketreee (16. Oktober 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> * und DX - Nabenset NEU, unbenutzt für 19 Euronen  :*
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Deore-DX-Nabenset-NEU-Retro-Kult-aehnlich-XT-Shimano_W0QQitemZ320034597516



Die hätte ich auch gern für das Geld bekommen. :-\


----------



## crosss (3. November 2006)

wow  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&item=290042701915&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## flott.weg (3. November 2006)

crosss schrieb:


> wow
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&item=290042701915&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## tomasius (7. November 2006)

hoppla:








165,11  ! ! !  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...70049584145&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Horst Link (13. November 2006)

Das nenn ich mal ordentlich. Da sind die Preise unserer Dickereifenräder noch etwas ausbaufähig. Watch out! Horsti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (14. November 2006)

Mal wieder was aud der BMX-Ecke:

SE Racing BMX Frame "PK Ripper" für schlanke 860,- Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220046348171&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Timkaja (14. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130044252771&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## roesli (15. November 2006)

Timkaja schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130044252771&rd=1&rd=1



Campagnolo-Daumies für 216 Euro - das ist wirklich krass


----------



## mini.tom (15. November 2006)




----------



## andy1 (15. November 2006)

roesli schrieb:


> Campagnolo-Daumies für 216 Euro - das ist wirklich krass




selbst 109 Euro dafür finde ich viel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260049500815

Habe davon noch mehrfach rumliegen einmal noch als Icarus (baugleich) in NOS und originaler Verpackung.

Hätte gerne das Record OR Schaltwerk gehabt was für 96.-- weggegangen ist.

Wenn jemand eins loswerden will, würde es gegen einen Satz Record OR-Daumies tauschen.


----------



## andy1 (23. November 2006)

also Suntour XC Pro Pedalen für 112 Euro ? 

selbst wenn sie neu sind... naja

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=300048543619


----------



## Nikki77 (23. November 2006)

andy1 schrieb:


> also Suntour XC Pro Pedalen für 112 Euro ?
> 
> selbst wenn sie neu sind... naja
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEDW:IT&viewitem=&item=300048543619



Wenn man bedenkt, das der Neupreis vor mehr als 12 Jahren schon bei 200 DM lag, ist der Preis eher ganz normal.


----------



## andy1 (23. November 2006)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, das der Neupreis vor mehr als 12 Jahren schon bei 200 DM lag, ist der Preis eher ganz normal.



die werden aber sonst um 50 gehandelt in gutem Zustand, max. mal 80.


----------



## Nikki77 (23. November 2006)

Tja, das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen NOS und sehr guter Zustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (23. November 2006)

ja aber das versteht manch einer hier ja nicht


----------



## andy1 (23. November 2006)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> Tja, das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen NOS und sehr guter Zustand!



mag ja sein aber ich meinte schon "Neu", habe wohl früher selbst mal welche neu gekauft für 180.-- DM
und ich habe dieses Jahr welche bekommen neuwertig für um 90.--  mit Ti-Achsen + originale dabei.


----------



## olli (23. November 2006)

Bin al gespannt, was meine nagelneuen XC II in der seltenen komplett schwarzen Version bringen. Wahrscheinlich mehr als das Rad, wo sie dran waren. ))


----------



## Boulder (26. November 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=300051039674&rd=1&rd=1

Fat Chance Rahmen Double für  251,-


----------



## bighit_fsr (26. November 2006)

na der stand doch hier auch schon zum Verkauf, unter anderem im FatChance Bilder-Fred


----------



## olli (26. November 2006)

Achtung, das Ritchey, das keines ist vom Mann aus MG ist wieder da:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130052515452


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boulder (26. November 2006)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> na der stand doch hier auch schon zum Verkauf, unter anderem im FatChance Bilder-Fred



Richtig! Aber hättest Du gedacht, dass dafür jemand soviel Geld ausgibt?? Find das schon ziemlich krass!!


----------



## VmaxJunkie (5. Dezember 2006)

Na schick auch.

Ne benutzte Chrome Kremlin für krachpralle 300 Nuggets...


----------



## zocker (6. Dezember 2006)

amkopfkratz


----------



## olli (6. Dezember 2006)

zocker schrieb:


> amkopfkratz



Ich fass' es nicht. Das Taiwan-Ding so schweineteuer und mein fb BikeTech aus Japan wil keiner für 500.- haben...


----------



## kingmoe (11. Dezember 2006)

Über 320 Euro für Hutch Pro Pedals - und die sind shcon deutlich teurer gewesen. Ist aber auch damals der Traum aller BMXer gewesen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180059391868&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Deleted 5247 (11. Dezember 2006)

Die Auktion läuft zwar noch, aber gehört jetzt schon hier hin:

Onza Porcupine weiss

Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee, wie man Reifen bleichen kann


----------



## Protorix (11. Dezember 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=320056466733&rd=1&rd=1

würde einer von euch 270 euro dafür locker machen? 
ich glaub cih koennte mcih glatt von dem meinen trennen :-D


----------



## Exekuhtot (11. Dezember 2006)

Schön sind die Paul Sachen ja schon, aber mehr als den Flaschenöffner würde ich mir von denen nicht holen^^


----------



## Valen (11. Dezember 2006)

gegen die Rennradfredies sind wir echt immer noch Kindergarten.... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320058040255&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Dezember 2006)

Das ist heftig, können die denn was besonderes? Zum Beispiel extrem haltbar oder leicht?
Oder nur Kult?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspohla (12. Dezember 2006)

Protorix schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=320056466733&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> würde einer von euch 270 euro dafür locker machen?
> ich glaub cih koennte mcih glatt von dem meinen trennen :-D



bin bis 200 mitgegangen.......letztendlich bin ich froh das nix draus geworden iis.....


----------



## CarstenB (27. Dezember 2006)

...das passt doch auch gut hier rein. 92er gator attitude rahmenset fuer fast 3000euro. netter zustand aber gebraucht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=280060961509&fvi=1

Carsten


----------



## Speed Freak (27. Dezember 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:


> bin bis 200 mitgegangen.......letztendlich bin ich froh das nix draus geworden iis.....


 

Warum?Hätte gerne so ein Umwerfer....allerdings eher in schwarz oder rot.Wenn ich zum Zeitpunkt das nötige Geld gehabt hätte,wäre ich durchaus bereit über die "Schmerzgrenze" zu bieten.


----------



## expresso'93 (28. Dezember 2006)

Warum hat bei dem Schmuckstück denn noch keiner zugeschlagen, die ultimative Downhill-Kurbel  für nur 245  

http://cgi.ebay.de/KOOKA-Aluminium-Kurbel-Downhill-Freestyle-Show-Hammer_W0QQitemZ230070236446QQihZ013QQcategoryZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## phoenixinflames (28. Dezember 2006)

Wo die immer ihre Neupreise hernehmen..


----------



## Tamalpais (4. Januar 2007)

Manchmal bekomme ich echt Angst..... Sind in den Staaten die neueren Yetis auch so gefragt wie hier bei uns die "Alten"?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Yeti-Embroidered-Bicycle-Seat_W0QQitemZ330069330002QQihZ014QQcategoryZ106951QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gruß
TAM


----------



## roesli (4. Januar 2007)

Gewagte Preisvorstellung.

Ohne wahnsinnig engstirnig wirken zu wollen - Hier war mal die Rede von "investieren in Gold" nicht von "anbieten von Gold": Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. 

Will sagen: Eigentlich wäre der Raum hier gedacht für abgeschlossene Auktionen und deren unglaubliche Resultate -  nicht für Fantastiliardereien von irgendwelchen grössenwahnsinnigen. 

Gebt Euch etwas mehr Mühe beim posten, Männer


----------



## der_raucher (4. Januar 2007)

ich hab 5 oder 10 von denen neu und gebraucht rumliegen, bin ich jetzt reich?  



Valen schrieb:


> gegen die Rennradfredies sind wir echt immer noch Kindergarten....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320058040255&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## newsboy (4. Januar 2007)

abgeschlossene Auktionen und deren unglaubliche Resultate wie diese...

was ein gebrauchter verbogener lenker bringen kann!  

a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni.deluxe (15. Januar 2007)

kopfschüttel...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=170068186453&rd=1&rd=1

Hab son Ding vor Ewigkeiten mal für knapp unter 40 Kracher geschossen


----------



## Protorix (15. Januar 2007)

jaaa aber der letzte ging fuer einen hunderter mehr weg 

ka ich hab zwar auch einen umwerfer und ein schaltwerk liegen aber wie kann man so drauf spinnen, das zeug kann man doch nicht fahren ....


----------



## Boxfresh (16. Januar 2007)

wenn jetzt jemand investieren will dann sollte er hier zuschlagen! ist zwar nur silber, aber seltener wie gold!

http://cgi.ebay.de/White-Industries...yZ100248QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wird bestimmt einen guten preis bringen!


----------



## Psisp (16. Januar 2007)

das teil wurde doch auch schon recht oft im forum gesucht! ich glaub aber, dass es gar nicht so viel bringt, zumindest im vergleich zum campa kb für 1000$!


----------



## benni.deluxe (16. Januar 2007)

Protorix schrieb:


> jaaa aber der letzte ging fuer einen hunderter mehr weg
> 
> ka ich hab zwar auch einen umwerfer und ein schaltwerk liegen aber wie kann man so drauf spinnen, das zeug kann man doch nicht fahren ....



Da hast Du recht, die Dinger kann man echt nicht fahren...


----------



## bighit_fsr (18. Januar 2007)

was ist an den roten clickies denn besonderes dran?
Ich dachte erst an Ritcheys, aber das sind keine. 
Klärt mich doch mal bitte auf ob der Preis wirklich realitätsnah ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110079058990&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Januar 2007)

mit 350gr nicht wirklich schwer und eben neu - sonst finde ich nix besonderes.
die 51 euro halte ich aufrgund des gewichts schon für halbwegs realistisch


----------



## roesli (18. Januar 2007)

Ziemlich teuer, in der Tat - Vor allem dafür, dass es wirklich nichts besonderes ist. 

- FDP ist neben VP/Exus und Wellgo der dritte grosse Clickpedalhersteller in Fernost, und aus deren Maschinen liefen auch zeitweise die Ritchey-Klickers. 

Solche Pedale kriegt man sogar hier in der Hochpreisinsel Schweiz für umgerechnet 40 EUR....


----------



## Boulder (19. Januar 2007)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> was ist an den roten clickies denn besonderes dran?
> Ich dachte erst an Ritcheys, aber das sind keine.
> Klärt mich doch mal bitte auf ob der Preis wirklich realitätsnah ist.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110079058990&rd=1&rd=1



Ist nix besonderes dran. Aber die haben doch vor etlichen Jahren beim Händler schon um die 100 DM gekostet. Vor dem Hintergrund der Inflation also ein Schnäppchen


----------



## zocker (21. Januar 2007)

...man kann noch mitbieten....


----------



## posh26 (23. Januar 2007)

Sah erst gut aus, aber dann ist es in den letzten Minuten sowas von abgegangen! Da war mir das bisl Stoff doch zu teuer...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280071187878&rd=1&rd=1

Ähm, sorry, in den letzten Sekunden....


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Januar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-26-Cr...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## sansibar (31. Januar 2007)

posh26 schrieb:


> Sah erst gut aus, aber dann ist es in den letzten Minuten sowas von abgegangen! Da war mir das bisl Stoff doch zu teuer...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280071187878&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Ähm, sorry, in den letzten Sekunden....




Wenn ich den Preis so sehe für das Disc Drive gebraucht, schäme ich mich fast dass meins für fast dasselbe wegging, jedoch wars noch verpackt und nicht verbau, hätte mehr bringen müssen


----------



## Boulder (31. Januar 2007)

posh26 schrieb:


> Sah erst gut aus, aber dann ist es in den letzten Minuten sowas von abgegangen! Da war mir das bisl Stoff doch zu teuer...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280071187878&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Ähm, sorry, in den letzten Sekunden....




Es gab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mehr als das doppelte für sowas. Finde vor dem Hintergrund den Preis völlig i. O.; auch wenn ichs nicht dafür ausgeben würde. Wäre aber sicher ne gute Geldanlage gewesen


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. Februar 2007)

Also dagegen

http://my.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=417622733

sind gar Holzwurms Angebote Schnäppchen...
happy trails


----------



## Protorix (2. Februar 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-X...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ahh den steuersatz wollte ich auch 
die gabel kost ja nix so eine hab ich neulich fuer 23 euro gekauft ;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (3. Februar 2007)

Gabeln scheinen gerade gefragt zu sein. Aber sowas  

Fat Chance Gabel

Tsroh


----------



## newsboy (3. Februar 2007)

ich glaube das liegt auch am käufer selbst... der scheint's ein bisschen gut zu meinen mit den preisen.


----------



## VmaxJunkie (27. Februar 2007)

Meint Ihr, das war's wert?


----------



## Protorix (28. Februar 2007)

Im Endeffekt ja, aber der Schnäppchenfaktor ist nicht zu 100% gegeben.
Ist hald eine Meeeenge Holz, und alle Teile wieder verticken + gebühren, da wird wohl ein Gewinn drin sein, aber ach .... den Stress ist es nichtmehr wert


----------



## posh26 (28. Februar 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> ich glaube das liegt auch am käufer selbst... der scheint's ein bisschen gut zu meinen mit den preisen.



Der haut ja wirklich richtig Kohle raus...Respekt!


----------



## Boulder (28. Februar 2007)

VmaxJunkie schrieb:


> Meint Ihr, das war's wert?



Nein!!
Ohne Berücksichtigung von Gebühren, etc. dürfte da imho nicht viel mehr als  500,- rauskommen; wobei ich die Bremsen schlecht einschätzen kann. So eine Auktion hat schon was! Das Ganze ist bestimmt im Rahmen eines Gewinnspieles entstanden: Wer den richtigen Preis schätzt, darfs behalten


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2007)

Und noch was:

   Morati titanium rare retro ti moots ringle yeti NOS NR! Artikelnummer: 120088504891  





Erfolgreiches Gebot: US $1.321,00   
 (Ungefähr EUR 997,28)   


Versand nach: Weltweit 
Artikelstandort: Vista, California, Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika 
Übersicht: 30 Gebote


----------



## Jerzy (28. Februar 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und noch was:
> 
> Morati titanium rare retro ti moots ringle yeti NOS NR! Artikelnummer: 120088504891
> 
> ...


Aber Hallo !!!!

Dachte schon das postet hier keiner
Gehört ja wohl absolut hier rein
Manchmal spinnen die echt ....          die ......

Knapp 2000 Dm für nen paar Vitrinenstücke die man nicht fahren kann
Und die neu ungefähr die Hälfte gekostet haben ..... TZZZZZZ  TZZZZZZ


----------



## Protorix (28. Februar 2007)

:-D 

ich dachte es ist ein rahmen .... das wär für nen rahmen schon zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (28. Februar 2007)

da kriegt man wenigstens was "hardware"-mässig... was man hiervon nicht behaupten kann... 

a.


----------



## oldschooler (1. März 2007)

auf der suche nach was anderem....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/rare-vintage-...goryZ804QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roesli (1. März 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> auf der suche nach was anderem....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/rare-vintage-...goryZ804QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



1061 £ für eine alte Werbetafel? - nicht zu verachten.

Aber bei einem Claim wie "Raleigh - the all-steel bicycle", da muss einem ja der Verstand durchgehen.


----------



## Protorix (12. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120092802147&rd=1&rd=1



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120092798900&rd=1&rd=1

nicht schlecht eine silberne grafton kurbel fuer 312 euro und abdeckplättchen für 80 euro 


wenn einer eine verhunzte grafton hat ... ich kauf sie euch ab .. (poliere sie und verkaufe sie euch fuers 10 fache....)


----------



## Jeff Lenosky (12. März 2007)

Die Abdeckkappen finde ich auch echt heftig, wenn man bedenkt das vor nicht alzu langer Zeit welche fÃ¼r 16â¬ weg gegangen sind!!!


----------



## oldschooler (2. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190096527832&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

das trikot ist schon verdammt schön, aber über 100 euro?!

ok, für ein nightstorm würde ichs ausgeben  (falls jemand eins hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (2. April 2007)

auch nicht übel für ne gebrauchte xtr kurbel...


----------



## F-N-C (2. April 2007)

Naja, die Fotos sind sehr gnädig zu den Kratzern 

Aber kanne s sein, dass der "Sultan" die Kettenblätter (mittleres und kleines) verdreht wieder dran geschraubt hat? Diese "Nase" innen an den Blättern gehört doch eigentlich zum Kurbelarm hin gerichtet, oder?


----------



## Svader (2. April 2007)

Ich meine, dass es so richtig ist.
Die kleinen "Fangzähne" sollen helfen, die Kette schneller und sicherer aufs mittlere Blatt zu hieven. Andersherum ergibt es doch irgendwie keinen Sinn, oder? Oder hab ich Dich falsch verstanden?

Gruß
Svader, der noch einen linken 900er Kurbelarm sucht. 175er Länge, Optik nebensächlich


----------



## cdeger (2. April 2007)

Mit "verdreht" ist wohl gemeint, dass mittleres und kleines Blatt je ein Loch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (von "innen" gesehen) gedreht gehören.

Und da gäbe ich F-N-C Recht - mein Anhaltspunkt war stets, dass die Einprägungen der Zähnezahlen beieinander positioniert sein müssen. Und die Position des großen Blattes wird ja durch die Kettenfangschraube definiert ...


my2ct


----------



## Svader (2. April 2007)

Stimmt, jetzt seh ichs auch, garnet drauf geachtet  

Gruß
Svader


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2007)

4 Koga-Kataloge für üpber 70,- Euro:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250097374942


----------



## cluso (12. April 2007)

Finde ich übertrieben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330105049789&rd=1&rd=1

125 Euro für ein gebrauchtes Trikot + Hose...


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/COOK-Bros-Racing...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich wÃ¼rde wohl 350â¬ fÃ¼r das Teil bezahlen, wenn ich sie gerade hÃ¤tte, denn in neu sind die Teile echt fast nicht mehr zu bekommen!


----------



## Pimper (12. April 2007)

> Ich würde wohl 350 für das Teil bezahlen



Ist tatsächlich extrem selten, aber 350.- ist schon heftig. Und dann noch 150 mm ...


----------



## CarstenB (12. April 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/COOK-Bros-Racing...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich würde wohl 350 für das Teil bezahlen, wenn ich sie gerade hätte, denn in neu sind die Teile echt fast nicht mehr zu bekommen!



ettliche dieser cook vorbauten in neu hat bromthon in england vor ca. 2-3 jahren fuer 10 pfund (15euro) rausgeschmissen. hab leider zu lange gewartet und nur noch einen bekommen... 

gruss, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruchmeister (13. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Achtung-Sammler-1P-Shimano-STI-Deore-XT-Schifter_W0QQitemZ260106974922QQihZ016QQcategoryZ420QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Edelziege (13. April 2007)

Also für mich sieht ein wirklicher Cook Bros. Vorbau immer noch so aus:





Alles andere ist doch neumodischer Krams und paßt auch nicht wirklich zu den alten Kurbeln. 

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## Pimper (13. April 2007)

@Bruchmeister

Manche Leute verwechseln bei der Angebotserstellung offensichtlich den Preis mit der Postleitzahl...


----------



## jkarwath (24. April 2007)

Also ohne das die Auktion beendet ist - da hat schon der eine oder andere einen Knall...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120110158802&rd=1&rd=1

Der Besitzer war sich nicht mnal sicher ob es Titanspanner sind. Ausserdem ists eine Ziemlich neue Version mit kursiver Schrift...

Jörg


----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

jkarwath schrieb:


> Also ohne das die Auktion beendet ist - da hat schon der eine oder andere einen Knall...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=120110158802&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...



hatte die auch unter beobachtung und nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich heute morgen reingeschaut habe


----------



## Radebeuler (24. April 2007)

... und andere in italienische Kunst

Respekt, wenn ich mir es leisten könnte


----------



## newsboy (24. April 2007)

... oder japanische kunst.

ashok


----------



## Radebeuler (24. April 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> ... oder japanische kunst.
> 
> ashok



bei den fotos


----------



## zocker (24. April 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> ... oder japanische kunst.
> 
> ashok



der hohe preis lies sich nur durch das zusammenspiel mit den italienischen kurbelabdeckschrauben erzielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. April 2007)

na prima - exakt die suntours hatte ich mal an nem schwinn erstanden und wusste sie wohl nicht so recht zu würdigen...  

habe hier noch schweizer kunst

ob der gute mann evtl. zu oft auf den kopf gefallen ist


----------



## newsboy (24. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ob der gute mann evtl. zu oft auf den kopf gefallen ist



ich würde auf mangel an sauerstoff im hirn tippen...


----------



## zingel (24. April 2007)

"kräftig gebaut"


----------



## andy1 (27. April 2007)

Campa Record OR Kurbel NOS, 390 Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=150112302174

Mag21 Gabel gebraucht, 81 Euro
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190103892842

Tune Titan Pedalachsen für XC-Pro-Pedalen, 42 Euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270109519337
(komisch, da hab ich mal XC-Pro Pedalen mit diesen nachgerüsteten Achsen gekauft + orig. Achsen für nicht viel mehr)


----------



## Pimper (27. April 2007)

Der Preis für die Campas ist ok. Absolut betrachtet natürlich ein Wucher, aber sonst. Aber was macht man mit solchen Juwelen ?


----------



## andy1 (27. April 2007)

Pimper schrieb:


> Der Preis für die Campas ist ok. Absolut betrachtet natürlich ein Wucher, aber sonst. Aber was macht man mit solchen Juwelen ?



Naja, aber der Preis beispielsweise für die ältere, vielleicht sogar seltenere Euclid-Kurbel für 67 Euro ist ehrlicher.
Wenn die auch "nur" in gutem Zustand ist bei 1500km Kaufleistung:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Campagnolo-Euclid-Kurbel-record-or_W0QQitemZ110114276718


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (29. April 2007)

Das nimmt ja langsam ONZA Dimensionen an mit den Magics

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200102759014&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:122


----------



## Pimper (29. April 2007)

> Das nimmt ja langsam ONZA Dimensionen an mit den Magics



Na, noch ein bisschen fehlt's zu den Onzas..

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200101758744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## stylzdavis (29. April 2007)

Jau two for the price of one würd ich ma sagen  
Aber dafür war es ja auch nur die Draht Version....
Ick find ein bisschen happich.
Naja der Koe freut sich und das ist ja auch net schlecht


----------



## roesli (30. April 2007)

Die cremigen Panaracer sind ja wirklich krass  

Ungern erinner ich mich daran, dass wir vor sieben Jahren beim damaligen Importeur die Lagerbestände für Fr. 5.- /Stück rausgehauen haben. Aber auch dann wollte niemand die paar hundert Reifen - die miesen Fahreigenschaften waren noch allen in Erinnerung. Eine grössere Ladung ging dann zur Verwertung in den Osten...


----------



## versus (30. April 2007)

tja das sind so die dinger, die man gerne vergessen möchte...


----------



## Pimper (30. April 2007)

> Eine grössere Ladung ging dann zur Verwertung in den Osten...



 

Aber konnte ja niemand wissen, dass Bikekomponenten eine gute Anlagestrategie sind.


----------



## luxuzz (5. Mai 2007)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/COOK-Bros-Racing...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ich würde wohl 350 für das Teil bezahlen, wenn ich sie gerade hätte, denn in neu sind die Teile echt fast nicht mehr zu bekommen!



hey jungs ich hab mal eine frage auch wenns vielleicht nicht hier hingehört, aber ich hab genau ein problem was sich auf dem foto gut zeigen lässt.
Denn ich hab ein altes DDR tandem was ich gerade wieder aufbaue, nun das problem mit dem vorbau

Er hat das gleiche system wie der auf dem Foto, nur wie zum teufel befestige ich das untere teil in dem der vorbau eingeschraubt wird ???
Leider kann ich auch keine kralle einschlage da das steuerrohr zu kurz ist :/


----------



## Nikki77 (5. Mai 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> hey jungs ich hab mal eine frage auch wenns vielleicht nicht hier hingehört, aber ich hab genau ein problem was sich auf dem foto gut zeigen lässt.
> Denn ich hab ein altes DDR tandem was ich gerade wieder aufbaue, nun das problem mit dem vorbau
> 
> Er hat das gleiche system wie der auf dem Foto, nur wie zum teufel befestige ich das untere teil in dem der vorbau eingeschraubt wird ???
> Leider kann ich auch keine kralle einschlage da das steuerrohr zu kurz ist :/



häh, was ist das problem ????????


----------



## Kint (5. Mai 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> hey jungs ich hab mal eine frage auch wenns vielleicht nicht hier hingehört, aber ich hab genau ein problem was sich auf dem foto gut zeigen lässt.
> Denn ich hab ein altes DDR tandem was ich gerade wieder aufbaue, nun das problem mit dem vorbau
> 
> Er hat das gleiche system wie der auf dem Foto, nur wie zum teufel befestige ich das untere teil in dem der vorbau eingeschraubt wird ???
> Leider kann ich auch keine kralle einschlage da das steuerrohr zu kurz ist :/



also mal prinzipiell - da is nix mit kralle denn das ist ein standard vorbau. ssprich oben im vorbau ist eine schraube durch den vorbau schaft gefädelt auf diese wird dann der klemmkonus auf geschraubt. schau dir das bild nochmal an, dann kannst du dir vorstellen was beim festziehen der schraube passiert - der konus gleitet entlang der abgeschrägten kante nach oben, und verschiebt sich somit exzentrisch und klemmt damit IM gabelschaft. dieser schaft darüberhinaus wird ja nicht mit kralle gehalten und von aussen geklemmt wie beim aheadsystem sondern beim standard system durch die große "gewindemutter " des steuersatzes gehalten. die beiden systeme sind inkompatibel ( generell) und du musst um diese vorbauten in diesen schäften zu befestigen selbst verständlich passende komponenten haben. sprich gabelschaft mit gewinde:
http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-SCHAFT-FUR-R...yZ100533QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
passender steuersatz. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Steue...yZ100249QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

natürlich ist ein schaft mit gewinde nur genauso lang wie der steursatz plus steuerrohr des rahmens, denn der vorbau wird wie bereits gesagt a im schaft geklemmt. wohingegen beim aheadsystem der schaft ja steuerohr + steuersatz + VORBAU höhe sein muss.


----------



## zingel (5. Mai 2007)

back to topic...

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220107348944&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (5. Mai 2007)

und wie ich mich freue .
hätte nie gedacht das die für so viel weggehen.
ich hatte einen sofortkauf für 60 euronen eingestellt, aber das ist halt ebay.





stylzdavis schrieb:


> Jau two for the price of one würd ich ma sagen
> Aber dafür war es ja auch nur die Draht Version....
> Ick find ein bisschen happich.
> Naja der Koe freut sich und das ist ja auch net schlecht


----------



## luxuzz (6. Mai 2007)

Jo viedelen dank auf jedenfall.
Es ist nicht so als das ich die beiden system nicht auseinander halten kann, sonder ich kenne das "normale" system einfach nicht
Und mein problem ist einfach  die unwissenheit über das "normale" system. und mir ist klar das das system nicht kompatibel mit einer kralle ist, sondern ich meine damit, das ich keine kralle einschlagen kann um einen neuen vornau zu benutzen.

Ich werde es morgen erneut probierien aber heute werde ich mich erstmal schlafen legen um den alkohol zu verdauen


----------



## roesli (7. Mai 2007)

Auch kein so schlechter Preis:

Ein Satz gebrauchte 950er-Nabenschnellspanner für 47 Schweizerfranken (knapp 30 Euro). 

http://my.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewItem...ageNr=1&Catg=41971&ArticleType=0&LanguageNr=0

Klassischer Fall von zwei Bietern, die den Narren an einer Sache gefressen haben


----------



## BonelessChicken (7. Mai 2007)

Da ging auch einiges:

stinknormale schwarze AC Gabelkrone für Manitou - macht dann 96,00 Euro bitte...


----------



## CarstenB (7. Mai 2007)

eine Kalloy Sattelstuetze fuer $350...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-KLEIN-Seatpost-Retro-Vintage-A-truly-classic-part_W0QQitemZ170106763105QQihZ007QQcategoryZ106951QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruss, Carsten


----------



## olli (7. Mai 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> eine Kalloy Sattelstuetze fuer $350...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-KLEIN-Seatpost-Retro-Vintage-A-truly-classic-part_W0QQitemZ170106763105QQihZ007QQcategoryZ106951QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Gruss, Carsten



 Die Schweizer: Geld wie Heu!


----------



## dubdubidu (7. Mai 2007)

olli schrieb:


> Die Schweizer: Geld wie Heu!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160102851731


jepp


----------



## stylzdavis (14. Mai 2007)

KLEIN Attitude Team USA 1990 Rahmen Gabel LVE

Enjoy:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110123459703&rd=1&rd=1


Ein KLEIN ist eine gute Wertanlage  
Soll noch mal einer sagen die Preise sind im Keller


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2007)

genau 10 Euro zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (14. Mai 2007)

Hast Du echt 1320 Ohren für den Rahmen geboten?
Also, wenn er NEU wäre okay, aber bei den Fotos so ins blaue, ich weiss net?


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2007)

ja, im Auftrag.


----------



## jkarwath (16. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=230128567860&rd=1&rd=1

Gehts noch? Und dann das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Zooka-Cla...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ85115QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was dann eher in den ******** das ist mir bei Ebay durch die Lappen gegangen Thread gepasst hätte...


----------



## Rockinger (16. Mai 2007)

jkarwath schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=230128567860&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Gehts noch? Und dann das hier:
> 
> ...




Sind die beiden Zookas zu teuer? Bin am überlegen mir sowas mal zu ergattern. was ist bei den Zooka Vorbauten angemessen?


----------



## jkarwath (16. Mai 2007)

Hy,

was angemessen ist kein ahnung. den einen für 25 fand ich sehr billig und ich ärger mich dass ich den nicht gekauft hab. bei dem anderen waren gestern die gebote schon bei über 90, dass fand ich recht hoch. zumal der eine unmögliche länge hat und neueren baujahres ist, kein echter ringle mehr sondern von sun ringle...

jörg


----------



## xtrler (18. Mai 2007)

bis zu welchen jahr waren es denn noch " echte " Ringle Vorbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Mai 2007)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Da ging auch einiges:
> 
> stinknormale schwarze AC Gabelkrone für Manitou - macht dann 96,00 Euro bitte...



Krass, was früher für ein Shice auf den Markt geworfen wurde, eine Gabelbrücke mit jeder Menge Löchern drin, wahrscheinlich nach dem trial-and-error-Prinzip konstruiert und (wie man sieht auch heute noch) für viel Geld verkauft.


----------



## Pimper (19. Mai 2007)

> Krass, was früher für ein Shice auf den Markt geworfen wurde, eine Gabelbrücke mit jeder Menge Löchern drin, wahrscheinlich nach dem trial-and-error-Prinzip konstruiert



Bohrungen müssen nicht zwingend die Konstruktion schwächen, solange sie an den richtigen Stellen gesetzt sind. Gabelbrückenbrüche sind eher selten, weil sie sehr kompakte und massive Gebilde sind. 

Eher bricht der Gabelschaft (und Manitou hatte damals tatsächlich eine Rückrufaktion wegen Gabelschaftbrüchen (wie jeder andere Hersteller mittlerweile auch)).


----------



## nordstadt (19. Mai 2007)

Hab hier ne mehrfach angerissene AC Krone liegen - das sind def. zu viele Löcher...


----------



## Merlin'91 (20. Mai 2007)

Wieviele schöne Teile man sich dafür kaufen könnte...man-o-man

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110125612114


----------



## stylzdavis (1. Juni 2007)

Der teuerste Klemmkonus der Welt!
Man sollte die Artikelbeschreibung mal lesen  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200112775463&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## andy1 (2. Juni 2007)

280 Euros für ein Longus mit XT? 
Und die Auktion läuft noch...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-LONGUS-Comp-2000-PRO-mit-kpl-XT-Gruppe_W0QQitemZ320120164490


----------



## Effendi Sahib (2. Juni 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> 280 Euros für ein Longus mit XT?
> Und die Auktion läuft noch...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-LONGUS-Comp-2000-PRO-mit-kpl-XT-Gruppe_W0QQitemZ320120164490



AFAIK hatte das Modell nur eine Mountain LX (bzw. Deore LX), obwohl U-Brake auch nach XT aussieht (Schaltwerk is eh klar)...

Einer auf meiner Schule hatte so ein Bike, hat es nach wenigen Wochen wieder verkauft, weil ihm die Steigfähigkeit zu mies war. Hätte ich ihm bei der Geo vorher sagen können


----------



## fuchss (3. Juni 2007)

Merlin'91 schrieb:


> Wieviele schöne Teile man sich dafür kaufen könnte...man-o-man
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110125612114



passt halt keine andere momentan erhältliche kurbel an mein schönes rennrad!!! und da spielt der preis dann auch nicht so die grosse rolle wenn man dann entlich mal was exakt passandes findet


----------



## stylzdavis (8. Juni 2007)

Riss im Steuerrohr, aber wen juckt das schon bei dem Klassiker!

Yeti ARC AS-LT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300117006979&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12


----------



## Protorix (8. Juni 2007)

krass, das gleiche hab ich mir bei dem rahmen aber schon bei 600 dollar gedacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (8. Juni 2007)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Riss im Steuerrohr, aber wen juckt das schon bei dem Klassiker!
> 
> Yeti ARC AS-LT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300117006979&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12



Ohne Worte.
Ich hoffe, daß im Sinne einiger Forumsmitglieder auch die Preise für die Manitou FS-Rahmen wieder kräftig ansteigen.
Mit Riss als Echtheitszertifikat sozusagen.


----------



## badbushido (8. Juni 2007)

Onzas

Da lob ich mir doch den Einkauf beim Fachhandel


----------



## luxuzz (8. Juni 2007)

was soll an dem bitte im set 184â¬ wert sein Oo


----------



## Protorix (8. Juni 2007)

mit preismarke "15"


----------



## Alex de Large (8. Juni 2007)

Merlin'91 schrieb:


> Wieviele schöne Teile man sich dafür kaufen könnte...man-o-man
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110125612114




Scheint nen Morati Lager geplündert zu haben. Jetzt nochmal in 172,5 mm!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110133504136&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## fuchss (8. Juni 2007)

er hatte insgesammt drei davon...alle neu aber nur eine in 175mm und die sitzt seit gestern an meinem lieben radl


----------



## luxuzz (8. Juni 2007)

Protorix schrieb:


> mit preismarke "15"



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil : 
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=012&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=220116464506&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Alex de Large (8. Juni 2007)

fuchss schrieb:


> er hatte insgesammt drei davon...alle neu aber nur eine in 175mm und die sitzt seit gestern an meinem lieben radl



Glückwunsch!

Aber mir wäre wegen meinen Dackebeinen sowieso 172,5 lieber.  

Wenn man sich mal umschaut, was z.B. für Plastik- (sorry Carbon) Kurbeln für Preise aufgerufen werden, find ich die Kurbel nicht zu teuer.

Edit fragt: Sind die Moratis wirklich weich z.B. im Vergleich zur Tune (und die flext ja schon reichlich) und was nimmt da für ein Tretlager (Achslänge)??


----------



## jasper (8. Juni 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Onzas
> 
> Da lob ich mir doch den Einkauf beim Fachhandel



lol!

ob ich mal meine panaracer spike verklöppen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuchss (8. Juni 2007)

ich finde bin die kurbeln jetzt erst ca 120km gefahren aber da mit steigungen und flachland...im vergleich zu den mtb tune kurbeln in 175mm (die alten vierkant)  find ich sie auf jeden fall steifer. sie bauen recht gut weit raus so das du bei nem schmalen normalen rahmen nen 103mm innenlager verwenden kannst was ja auch wieder ein schöner gewichtsvorteil da ist meine kurbeln wiegen 311 gramm und das gewicht kommt zb auch dadurch zu stande das der fünfte arm für die kettenblätter weggelassen wurde und sie am kurbelarm befestigt wurden. ich hab leider noch keine neue tretlagerwelle und fahre momentan mit ner 107mm welle was mir persönlich aber viel zu breit ist.
aber lustig ist das schon so ein ding anzuschrauben...hab jetzt bis auf die kettenblätter (warte noch auf meine neuen boone) alles an der tretlager einheit aus titan 

der christian vom ebay ist übrigens recht gut mit geschäfte zu machen...ein netter kontakt und schnell ging das ganze auch...er arbeitet scheinbar bei Tune


----------



## Eisenfahrer (12. Juni 2007)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Kurbeln sind:

Kooka in blau mit blau und 3D für richtig Geld

reiner


----------



## fuchss (13. Juni 2007)

du musst das aber in bezug sehen!!! es waren neue kurbeln in einer nicht allzu häufigen farbe mit L & M blättern dran die auch neu waren und dann noch die schrauben dazu...du kaufst also ein ganzes set was neu ist und man heutzutage nicht mehr kaufen kann...und wenn man was vergleichbares heutzutage kaufst kommt man doch deutlich über den preis!


----------



## phoenixinflames (13. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich dann aber in Betracht ziehe, dass der CNC Kram von damals allgemein und Kooka Kurbeln im speziellen gerne mal brechen, ists immer noch viel zu teuer.


----------



## Eisenfahrer (13. Juni 2007)

fuchss schrieb:


> du musst das aber in bezug sehen!!! es waren neue kurbeln in einer nicht allzu häufigen farbe mit L & M blättern dran die auch neu waren und dann noch die schrauben dazu...du kaufst also ein ganzes set was neu ist und man heutzutage nicht mehr kaufen kann...und wenn man was vergleichbares heutzutage kaufst kommt man doch deutlich über den preis!



So gesehen....






...könnten wir den Thread hier gleich schließen.


b.t.w.: ich hätte hier noch ein seltenes Exemplar einer gerissenen linken Kooka Kurbel. Selten deshalb, weil ich die rechte immer noch fahre UND die linke nicht wutentbrannt in den Wald bzw. dem Importör an den Kopf geworfen hab'. Was zahlst Du?

reiner


----------



## hoeckle (13. Juni 2007)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.
> Ich hoffe, daß im Sinne einiger Forumsmitglieder auch die Preise für die Manitou FS-Rahmen wieder kräftig ansteigen.
> Mit Riss als Echtheitszertifikat sozusagen.



Nö !!! Wieso? Steht doch gar nicht zum Verkauf..... 

Und dann möchte der Eigner des rissigen Rahmen doch durchaus günstigen Ersatz beschaffen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (21. Juni 2007)

wieviel kosteten die im Original? 160 DM?!


----------



## jasper (22. Juni 2007)

vor allen dingen: rennrad


----------



## hoschi72 (22. Juni 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> wieviel kosteten die im Original? 160 DM?!



....für den Preis hätt ich mir 2-3 Paar bei Seite gelegt. Aber bei 349 DM ist es bei einem Paar geblieben...



jasper schrieb:


> vor allen dingen: rennrad



...versteh ich nicht 



R.R.


----------



## olli (22. Juni 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> vor allen dingen: rennrad



Nicht nur:






Macht aber ausschlieslich Sinn, wenn man nur Forstwege und Asphalt fährt. Sobald es ruppiger wird, sollte man beidseitige Pedale haben.


----------



## hoeckle (24. Juni 2007)

Auch nicht schlecht....

Und vor allem " beim letzten mal hats noch funktioniert...."  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300122193151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## newsboy (2. Juli 2007)

auch nicht übel für ein röhrchen titan...


----------



## cluso (2. Juli 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> auch nicht übel für ein röhrchen titan...


----------



## armin-m (2. Juli 2007)

Und meine neue für nen hunderter wollte keiner?
Auch gut, jetzt ist sie in der Vitrine...


----------



## crosss (3. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/VIntage-Fat-Cha...ryZ56194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## der_raubfisch (7. Juli 2007)

Sind die immer so teuer? Ist ja krass!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130129185181&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140134710887&rd=1&rd=1

MfG der_raubfisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (8. Juli 2007)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Sind die immer so teuer? Ist ja krass!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130129185181&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> ...



hm, joa, sind sie so weit ich mich erinnere. Wundert mich bei den Dingern jetzt auch irgendwie nicht.


----------



## bad ass (9. Juli 2007)

fürn nen paar reifen!!!

Klick


----------



## Deleted 5247 (9. Juli 2007)

Gebrauchte Judy XC für 120,- Euro


----------



## korat (9. Juli 2007)

bad ass schrieb:


> fürn nen paar reifen!!!
> 
> Klick




am ende die, welche hier vor einiger zeit für 20 (?) verkauft worden sind...


----------



## bikebruzz (10. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120137037667&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AT:11


----------



## andy2 (10. Juli 2007)

und was hat das in diesem hier zu suchen


----------



## stylzdavis (16. Juli 2007)

Wow, PBC Kurbeln für 180! Die waren auch schon mal billiger.
Soviel haben die in DM auch neu gekostet  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130131858849&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## luxuzz (16. Juli 2007)

Sehen aber geil aus, abern icht fÃ¼r 180 krÃ¶ten 
Und der Yeti rahmen hat hier absolut nichts verloren, es sei denn er wÃ¤re fÃ¼r 2k â¬weggegangen


----------



## stylzdavis (16. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte für meine, auch blau, glaub ich 120 bezahlt. Waren aber auch NEU und mit Blättern dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Juli 2007)

diese auktion hat es bereits jetzt schon verdient, hier erwähnt zu werden.  


http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Revoluti...QQihZ001QQcategoryZ100240QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## F-N-C (26. Juli 2007)

Hach *seufz* die ist aber auch schööööön...


----------



## Eisenfahrer (26. Juli 2007)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Hach *seufz* die ist aber auch schööööön...



Ja und so "ungefahren" mit den sich ablösenden Decals


----------



## Pimper (26. Juli 2007)

Ähhmm.. ihr habt PCB's (nicht PBC) für 180 DM damals gekauft ? Neu ? Im Bike Shop ?


Bestimmt nicht...


----------



## olli (26. Juli 2007)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ähhmm.. ihr habt PCB's (nicht PBC) für 180 DM damals gekauft ? Neu ? Im Bike Shop ?
> 
> 
> Bestimmt nicht...



Was PCBs gekostet heben weiss ich nicht. Precision Bicycle Components Kurbeln aka PBC aka Topline (USA) haben 399.- UVP gekostet, ich glaube man hat sie ab 299.- bekommen. DM natürlich.


----------



## stylzdavis (26. Juli 2007)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ähhmm.. ihr habt PCB's (nicht PBC) für 180 DM damals gekauft ? Neu ? Im Bike Shop ?
> 
> 
> Bestimmt nicht...



180Euronen x2 = 360DM = ist ungefähr der Neupreis.
Jetzt weißt du wo die Mark geblieben ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (26. Juli 2007)

> 180Euronen x2 = 360DM = ist ungefähr der Neupreis.
> Jetzt weißt du wo die Mark geblieben ist....





> Wow, PBC Kurbeln für 180! Die waren auch schon mal billiger.
> Soviel haben die in DM auch neu gekostet


----------



## felixdelrio (30. Juli 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280136833193

von Geräuschpegel und Optik mal abgesehen ...


----------



## nutallabrot (31. Juli 2007)

kennt eigentlich jemand $kiki23? 

Der taucht hier öfters als Höchstbietender auf, scheint preislich echt schmerzbefreit zu sein. Ich will mich ja wegen der PBC nicht beklagen aber $kiki23 darf gerne auch bei meinen Auktionen mal richtig ordentlich zuschlagen


----------



## armin-m (4. August 2007)

Wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür, dass die BMXer noch einen größeren Vogel
haben als wir  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180143485981&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008

Diesmal passt das mit dem Gold auch noch buchstäblich...


----------



## zaskar-le (4. August 2007)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> kennt eigentlich jemand $kiki23?
> 
> Der taucht hier öfters als Höchstbietender auf, scheint preislich echt schmerzbefreit zu sein. Ich will mich ja wegen der PBC nicht beklagen aber $kiki23 darf gerne auch bei meinen Auktionen mal richtig ordentlich zuschlagen



Ja, ich habe zumindest schon gekauft bei ihm. Der hat immer wirklich schöne Sachen *träum*. Hat alles gut geklappt, Kommunikation und Infomeldungen waren spitze, Verpackung unter aller Kanone. Trotzdem gutgegangen.


----------



## Valen (4. August 2007)

Icarus/Record OR Daumies 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120146410459
P.S. falls jemand welche sucht, DAFÜR gebe ich sie her


----------



## BlitzAhoi (4. August 2007)

Wahnsinn, totaler Wahnsinn - ääh Wahnsinn, mein Gott, boah, keuch, Wahnsinn.....g-g-g-gibt Leude, die sind der Wahnsinn....


----------



## euphras (4. August 2007)

BlitzAhoi schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, totaler Wahnsinn - ääh Wahnsinn, mein Gott, boah, keuch, Wahnsinn.....g-g-g-gibt Leude, die sind der Wahnsinn....



Naja, für OVP Teile doch fast Standart heutzutage, Ladenpreis wie vor 15 Jahren   

@Valen: Was willst Du denn für den "Modell 55"-Schalthebel?


----------



## Valen (5. August 2007)

@Euphras : nicht mal dafür


----------



## Protorix (12. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330152792637&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014


100 euro fuer ein 30cm aluröhrchen ... hey 
gold wäre fast billiger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (12. August 2007)

hmm und ca 200g Alu 100â¬

Schicker kurs...


----------



## andy1 (13. August 2007)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> kennt eigentlich jemand $kiki23?
> 
> Der taucht hier öfters als Höchstbietender auf, scheint preislich echt schmerzbefreit zu sein. Ich will mich ja wegen der PBC nicht beklagen aber $kiki23 darf gerne auch bei meinen Auktionen mal richtig ordentlich zuschlagen



der hatte schöne Sachen gesetrn im Angebot (ich könnte mich in den Arsch beissen) - da gingen einige Teile günstig weg aber das gehört in einen anderen Fred


----------



## armin-m (15. August 2007)

Mehr als 2000 Euro für einen Kurbelsatz von 1984  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120148535160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## luxuzz (15. August 2007)

wat fürn schmarn


----------



## zaskar-le (15. August 2007)

armin-m schrieb:


> Mehr als 2000 Euro für einen Kurbelsatz von 1984
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120148535160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002



*nachlufthol*


----------



## stylzdavis (15. August 2007)

BMX Freaks sind absolut schmerzfrei was Kohle angeht...
ECHT KRANK!


----------



## Cycleshark (15. August 2007)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> BMX Freaks sind absolut schmerzfrei was Kohle angeht...
> ECHT KRANK!



aääh...eher ECHT CRANK!


----------



## Adrenalino (17. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160146280455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## luxuzz (20. August 2007)

So jetzt darf ich auch mal
Hab ein schnÃ¤pchen gefunden
Schaltwerk+Umwerfer fÃ¼r nur 480â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (20. August 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen......ich find, die Dinger sehen zum :kotz: aus! Sorry, möchte hier niemanden auf dei Füße treten.


----------



## luxuzz (20. August 2007)

ich weiÃ auch net was daran 500â¬wert sein soll


----------



## Adrenalino (20. August 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> ich weiß auch net was daran 500wert sein soll



Ich glaub bei Paul gehts ums Gewicht & die "Optik". Ob die Funktionalität Schritt hält mit diesen Preisen??


----------



## luxuzz (21. August 2007)

und sie verwendet ausschließlich alu  klein plaste scheiß


----------



## Tuner (21. August 2007)

500 für ein Schaltwerk mit KCNC Schaltröllchen und einen Umwerfer bei dem eine Schellenhälte von Shimano (eloxiert) zu sein scheint? Hallo? Bei ebay kosten die Teile doch nie soviel. Technisch ist das sicher nicht gerechtfertigt. Soooo überragend ist ja Paul wirklich nicht. Naja, es ging ja nicht von meinem Konto ab.

Stefan


----------



## Filosofem (21. August 2007)

überragend oder nicht, der preis kommt schon hin. als vor ein paar monaten das rasta-schaltset von paul über den tresen ging, fiel der hammer auch bei um die 500 EUR für umwerfer und schaltwerk.
ausserdem... solang sich rabbit traut, für noch verfügbare ersatzteile wie den bolzen 28,50 EUR (!) aufzurufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armin-m (21. August 2007)

Da sind wieder die Spezialisten unterwegs...

Seit wann gehts bei solchen Sachen um die Funktion?

Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen die Preise!

Und für die Sachen von Paul gibts eben so gut wie kein Angebot.
Da reicht es schon, dass es zwei Leute bei Ebay gibt die diese Teile
haben wollen...

Ich find sie auch geil, aber für die Vitrine sind sie mir auch zu teuer gewesen...


----------



## luxuzz (21. August 2007)

Ne ich habs nicht gekauft, aber klick auf das Bild die aktion läuft z.Z noch !
ist aber sofortkaufpreis


----------



## andy1 (21. August 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ne ich habs nicht gekauft, aber klick auf das Bild die aktion läuft z.Z noch !
> ist aber sofortkaufpreis




Das Rad sieht auf dem letzten Bilchen ja richtig Schwei$$e aus 
und dann noch die BMX-Pedalskis - aua

Ich hab zwar auch son Schaltwerk (andere Farbe) aber ich glaube es bleibt doch besser in der Vitrine.


----------



## LLcoolfreak (24. August 2007)

Hier mal wieder eine Yo Eddy Gabel, für den Zustand schon ein Hammer Preis.
Die Gabeln bringen derzeit ja fast mehr ein, als die Rahmen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fat-Chance-Yo-Eddy-fork-segmented-style-one-inch_W0QQitemZ330155741270QQihZ014QQcategoryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## roesli (24. August 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eine Yo Eddy Gabel, für den Zustand schon ein Hammer Preis.
> Die Gabeln bringen derzeit ja fast mehr ein, als die Rahmen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fat-Chance-Yo-Eddy-fork-segmented-style-one-inch_W0QQitemZ330155741270QQihZ014QQcategoryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Sie wird von First Flight verkauft - das allein ist auch schon was wert


----------



## stylzdavis (6. September 2007)

Fat Chance Mug für 100 Dollaris Startpreis  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130148609107

Kann wer töpfern?


----------



## oldschooler (6. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110163781876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
sie steht zwar auf meiner wunschliste, aber so net...


----------



## höhenangst (6. September 2007)

Auch ein Paul- Schaltwerk für über vierhundert $ find ich etwas übertrieben.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110163792868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## luxuzz (6. September 2007)

300â¬ gab schon teurere Paul-Schaltwerke


----------



## LLcoolfreak (17. September 2007)

Ohne Worte!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100534&item=180157940916


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin'91 (17. September 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Ohne Worte!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100534&item=180157940916



Ja ja, das Wort "Titanium" kann den Blick für's Wesentliche trüben

Oder ist Cro-Mo Stahl so im Preis gestiegen


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

die bmxer mal wieder...:

4 tage vor ende und schon bei 140 tacken !


----------



## Cycleshark (19. September 2007)

hat jemand BMX gesagt?.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150153110035


----------



## roesli (19. September 2007)

Nahezu 700 Dollar für einen Satz Griffe?????

Das ist so ziemlich das Wildeste, was ich bisher gesehen hab


----------



## Merlin'91 (19. September 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Nahezu 700 Dollar für einen Satz Griffe?????
> 
> Das ist so ziemlich das Wildeste, was ich bisher gesehen hab



Das stimmt! Einfach unglaublich!!!
Aber vielleicht hat der Käufer wenigstens bei den Versandkosten gespart (I do combine shipping charges to save you *some* $$$ ! )


----------



## zingel (19. September 2007)

hab ich auch gedacht..


----------



## armin-m (19. September 2007)

Wenn Hutch drauf steht ticken die Leute eben völlig aus...

Nur bei meinem Langarmshirt war der Preis moderat


----------



## bad ass (20. September 2007)

auch krass für nen paar sicker 293,88$ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150148841851


----------



## Merlin'91 (20. September 2007)

bad ass schrieb:


> auch krass für nen paar sicker 293,88$ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150148841851




AAAAAHHHHH!
Ich möchte mal ne Kiste mit HUTCH-Teilen finden

OOOHHHH, wär' das schöööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. September 2007)

*...ich hab da noch was in der Gammelkiste gefunden!*






*ab morgen auf ebay!!!!!*


----------



## drullse (26. September 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Koga-Miyata-Ridg...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bisschen heftig, oder?


----------



## Filosofem (26. September 2007)

drullse schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Koga-Miyata-Ridg...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Bisschen heftig, oder?



selbst dafür, dass die beschreibung tiefstapelt... (keine v-brakes, sondern graftons vorn) mehr als heftig. aber noch hats ja keiner gekauft.


----------



## singlestoph (26. September 2007)

aus gesundheitlichen gründen, wegen hobbyaufgabe ......


----------



## Deleted 5247 (26. September 2007)

Und wer zur Hölle ist Gregg Herbolt? Mir ist nur Greg Herbold als Downhill Weltmeister von 1990 bekannt, aber dieser ist mit einer der ersten Rock Shox Gabeln ins Tal gerauscht und nicht mit einer Manitou 3. Ach nee, da steht ja Manitu 2 in der Beschreibung; schon schwach, wenn man nicht die Beschriftung ablesen kann.


----------



## newsboy (27. September 2007)

auch nicht übel... obwohl sie ja auch damals teuer waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THO (28. September 2007)

ird vorbau gebraucht 140$ : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250166064468&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=015


----------



## kingmoe (29. September 2007)

Peugeot Klappi für fast 200,- Flocken...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200155175001


----------



## hoeckle (29. September 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Peugeot Klappi für fast 200,- Flocken...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200155175001



Tsstss, was Du so unter Beobachtung hast....


----------



## stylzdavis (1. Oktober 2007)

656Euronen find ich nicht grad ein Schnäppchen für ein Ultimate, obwohl ichs schon gern gehabt hätte. Naja, someday....
Hoffentlich ist es die Kohle wert.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180163014973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## Merlin'91 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hm, knapp 140 Onzen inkl. Versand...
Sind ja schön, aber nur der Sattelspanner hat ne Ti-Achse.

Ist jetzt nich hammer überzahlt, aber ordentlich!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110174187192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## stylzdavis (3. Oktober 2007)

1000Dollar fürne STRATA  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320163088283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## nordstadt (8. Oktober 2007)

Holla...

NOS Flite in weiß (zugegebenermaßen selten) aber 112,- EUR  

Klick


----------



## stylzdavis (8. Oktober 2007)

Da mußten wohl mind. 2 Leute dringend ihr Yeti fertig machen  
Ist ein bisschen teuer, wenns wenigstens mit ner Supereight gewesen wäre.
Gut das ich so´n LRS schon im Keller habe und der war nicht ganz so teuer  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300157063395&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## mini.tom (10. Oktober 2007)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Holla...
> 
> NOS Flite in weiß (zugegebenermaßen selten) aber 112,- EUR
> 
> Klick



also ich fand ihn recht günstig    
mfg
tom


----------



## andy1 (10. Oktober 2007)

mini.tom schrieb:


> also ich fand ihn recht günstig
> mfg
> tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (10. Oktober 2007)

mini.tom schrieb:


> also ich fand ihn recht günstig
> mfg
> tom



Chentao aber nicht...


----------



## Yetis (11. Oktober 2007)

...falsche Ur-SIDs 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Ur...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## andy1 (11. Oktober 2007)

Yetis schrieb:


> ...falsche Ur-SIDs
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Ur...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




die Chinesen haben den Kultparts-Markt entdeckt, ich bin entsetzt!


----------



## zaskar-le (11. Oktober 2007)

Yetis schrieb:


> ...falsche Ur-SIDs
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Ur...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Oh Schreck. Ist denn die hier echt?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Ur...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Danke für Eure Hilfe, bin leider kein Sid-Experte...


----------



## Yetis (11. Oktober 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Oh Schreck. Ist denn die hier echt?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-SID-Ur...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Danke für Eure Hilfe, bin leider kein Sid-Experte...


Ja, bis auf die Ventile oben. Allerdings ist die Gabel nicht mehr so taufrisch (die Führungsbuchsen werden wohl hinüber sein (wechselbar), daher die Kratzer an den Standrohren (nicht wechselbar).


----------



## DerAlex (12. Oktober 2007)

Zaskar, die Gabel ist fürn Schrott. Die Schrauben kann man noch gebrauchen...


----------



## Hotschy681 (12. Oktober 2007)

ich bin irritiert...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200159862093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## vido_odiug (14. Oktober 2007)

Ist das normal...?!

100,- Ocken für ovp XT 733 Bremshebel und die Auktion läuft noch. Wahnsinn!!


----------



## rasaldul (14. Oktober 2007)

500 dollaritos für morati m-bars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkentreiber (15. Oktober 2007)

rasaldul schrieb:


> 500 dollaritos für morati m-bars



Ist doch gar nix... der Typ hat letztes Jahr mal einem Satz gebrauchter Morati Kurbeln um über 1800US$ verkauft... und das Geld auch bekommen (war kein Spaßbieter dran)... warum ich das weiß? Weil ich den Typ kenne. Ich hab selbst mal um 140US$ nagelneue M-Bars von ihm gekauft...


----------



## badbushido (24. Oktober 2007)

Angemessener Preis wenngleich man bedenken muss, dass man noch ein Rad zu braucht


----------



## drullse (24. Oktober 2007)

Pah...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMPAGNOLO-1951...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Schaltwerk für $ 6.100,-

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMPAGNOLO-1951...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Schalthebel dazu für $ 405,- und 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAMPAGNOLO-1951...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Papp-Box dazu für $ 202,50.

DAS nenn ich mal saftige Preise!


----------



## roesli (24. Oktober 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Angemessener Preis wenngleich man bedenken muss, dass man noch ein Rad zu braucht



Was willst Du? - Es ist Rennrad, es ist Campi, es ist neu, es ist Prototyp. Ich würde das sogar als Finanzanlage bezeichnen...

Abgesehen davon: Es kommt von Stefan Schäftler aus Basel. Und was bei dem an alten Rennrädern und -teilen in den Räumen steht, ist vom Feinsten


----------



## Davidbelize (24. Oktober 2007)

könnte teuer werden ist aber zu schön um in der bucht ungesehen an uns vorbeizukommen.


http://cgi.ebay.com/STRANGE-cycles-...ryZ58083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## elsepe (24. Oktober 2007)

@ roesli


danke    für diesen link. die sammlung ist der hammer. 


da würd ich fast schon meinen erstgeborenen für hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tias (25. Oktober 2007)

ist zwar rennrad...

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260170086746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

der preis ist aber jetzt schon der hammer.


g. tias


----------



## badbushido (25. Oktober 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Was willst Du? - Es ist Rennrad, es ist Campi, es ist neu, es ist Prototyp. Ich würde das sogar als Finanzanlage bezeichnen...
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Es kommt von Stefan Schäftler aus Basel. Und was bei dem an alten Rennrädern und -teilen in den Räumen steht, ist vom Feinsten



Hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Diese Homepage kann sich einer als Vorbild nehmen, habe ich letzthin auch mit offfenem Mund durchgesehen.


----------



## stephdeluxe (25. Oktober 2007)

Woran erkennt ihr denn, dass die SID nicht echt ist?


----------



## roesli (25. Oktober 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht.
> Diese Homepage kann sich einer als Vorbild nehmen, habe ich letzthin auch mit offfenem Mund durchgesehen.



Kennst Du "The golden age of handbuilt bicycles" ? - Das toppt die Bilder noch. Und der Herausgeber hat mir verraten, dass er an einem vergleichbaren Buch über alte Rennräder arbeitet....


----------



## oldschooler (30. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280165104543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

ich bin ja ein freund vom quantum, aber das is stramm,

 record ist net grade die neueste und die gruppe wirkt zusammengewürfelt (langer käfig!), die kurbel.. naja.. der sattel... und vor allem ohne LRS! ...und noch nicht zu ende


----------



## bastel73 (30. Oktober 2007)

was für ein Schnäppchen    und das ohne Naben!  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300164241442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## höhenangst (30. Oktober 2007)

Ja, und in den Staaten ist vor kurzem der gleiche Rahmen nur eine Nummer kleiner für glaub ich 450,- $ ausgelaufen.


----------



## andy1 (30. Oktober 2007)

was mache ich jetzt mit meinen 231er Mavicfelgen im LRS? In Watte packen?



hÃ¶henangst schrieb:


> Ja, und in den Staaten ist vor kurzem der gleiche Rahmen nur eine Nummer kleiner fÃ¼r glaub ich 450,- $ ausgelaufen.



den gÃ¤bs auch in NEU:
http://www.gs-bike.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=857&osCsid=ca56b848b478cf6a1b217fc92df156af
 fÃ¼r ca. 900â¬


----------



## armin-m (31. Oktober 2007)

Zwischen einem Quantum Pro und einem Quantum Race ist preislich
und technisch aber schon noch ein kleiner Unterschied...


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. Oktober 2007)

[ot] Erzähl mal, is der Race oder der Pro teurer?? Würd mich nur mal interessieren, weil ich hab nen 2006er Quantum Pro XV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (31. Oktober 2007)

Pro is deutlich teurer... rahmenkit früher um die 4T....quantum race weiss ich net....


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön und ganz schön teuer.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OLD-SCHOOL-BM...ryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nikki77 (31. Oktober 2007)

bastel73 schrieb:


> was für ein Schnäppchen    und das ohne Naben!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300164241442&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020



Hab die 231 noch NOS mit XTR Naben auch in 32 Loch.
Wollte die eigentlich demnächst am S-Works Steel fahren.


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (31. Oktober 2007)

Hey David,meinste den Quad oder den GT ?


----------



## bekr (1. November 2007)

hoffentlich ist für den passenden rahmen auch noch etwas übrig geblieben))

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250180793727&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:11


----------



## Biff (1. November 2007)

bekr schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist für den passenden rahmen auch noch etwas übrig geblieben))
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250180793727&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:11




ca. 390 Euro für eine Strada in "Mardi Gras" und in diesem Zustand ist wirklich nicht zuviel. Aber das ist ja, wie immer, Ansichtsache.


----------



## armin-m (3. November 2007)

Ich bin zwar schon einiges gewohnt aber das...  

Die Naben sind ja schon hart an der Grenze:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300166152493&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Aber die Kompletträder...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300166144420&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300166138512&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Man beachte, dass alle drei Sachen von ein und demselben Kerl gekauft wurden!
Entweder hat der Knabe Geld wie Heu oder der Verkäufer spielt nicht ehrlich


----------



## singlestoph (3. November 2007)

hmmm


wenn man sich die listen mit den geboten anschaut ....

hmmm

ich hab ja keine ahnung von ebay aber letztes gebot 1000dollares höher als die andern und vorher nicht mitbieten

hmmmmm

 

s


----------



## singlestoph (3. November 2007)

vielleicht macht man das da auch so beim ebay

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (4. November 2007)

näää...
Das war zu 80% ein Kumpel von ihm.. abwarten ob es in diesem Monat nochmal auftaucht bei ebay..


----------



## Nikki77 (4. November 2007)

Schaut euch doch einfach die letzten beiden Erhöhungsschritte bei den Geboten an. Es geht von 2000 auf 2750 und von 1998,99 auf 3000. Bei Ebay.com ist das mit dem Mindestpreis anders. Der Verkäufer hatte 2750 und 3000 als Mindestpreis angesetzt, sobald jemand diese Summe bietet, auch wenn kein anderer den Preis so hoch drückt, bekommt er hinterher den Zuschlag. Früher musste man einen zweiten Bieter haben der 2749 bietet, damit der Preis überhaupt auf 2750 kommt.


----------



## andy1 (4. November 2007)

Man schaue sich die Bieterschlacht der hier noch laufenden Auktion an, mom. stehen dei Reifen bei nicht so schlechten 50

Farmer John









(das letzte Farmer-Johm-Pärchen das ich mir vor kurzem geholt habe haben mich 4 gebrauchte, noch gut brauchbare Alltags-MTB-Pneus gekostet)http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=260176077977


----------



## luxuzz (5. November 2007)

Langeweile.. anders kann man es einfach nicht beschreiben


----------



## HOLZWURM (5. November 2007)

THATS EBAY

keuner wills , aber jeder muss seinen schnigel reinhalten

A funny game.

Danke

drechsler57

Ach ja: Den WUNDEL freuts


----------



## Guzznagg (5. November 2007)

armin-m schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar schon einiges gewohnt aber das...
> 
> Die Naben sind ja schon hart an der Grenze:
> 
> ...



Das passt schon. Vintage BMX spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga wie Vintage MTB, in etwa zu vergleichen mit Trabbi sammeln (MTB) versus Jaguar E-Type (BMX) sammeln.

\\Guzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. November 2007)

Guzznagg schrieb:


> Das passt schon. Vintage BMX spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga wie Vintage MTB, in etwa zu vergleichen mit Trabbi sammeln (MTB) versus Jaguar E-Type (BMX) sammeln.
> 
> \\Guzz




also ich finde Trabbis cool


----------



## armin-m (5. November 2007)

Guzznagg schrieb:


> Das passt schon. Vintage BMX spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga wie Vintage MTB, in etwa zu vergleichen mit Trabbi sammeln (MTB) versus Jaguar E-Type (BMX) sammeln.
> 
> \\Guzz



Das ist mir schon klar aber diese Preise sind IMHO deutlich überzogen.

Ich habe schon komplette Cooks für unter 500,- weggehen sehen...
Und ich habe schon länger ein Auge auf 25+ BMX


----------



## newsboy (12. November 2007)

was wtb/ck kann, kann purple ck schon lange...

a.


----------



## andy2 (12. November 2007)

mogeln bei reserve auktionen ist nicht wirklich sinnig nur so am rande bemerkt und cook raeder gehen ab und an schon so hoch weg, und armin schaeppchen gibt es immer mal wieder


----------



## oldschooler (15. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280171599107&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

mein ich das nur oder is das ne starrgabel aus nem pulse comp???


----------



## CarstenB (15. November 2007)

oldschooler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280171599107&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> mein ich das nur oder is das ne starrgabel aus nem pulse comp???



yep. auch nix anderes als ne Kona P2.
gruss, carsten


----------



## fredeckbert (18. November 2007)

Epos über eine Mountainbike-Rahmen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190174709487

Was mit gut gefallen hat sind die Fahreigenschaften:
"Lebendig und steif, vortriebsstark!! und dennoch sanft."


----------



## B-Ston3D (18. November 2007)

nicht schlecht.. 155â¬ fÃ¼r ein nos RD-M 910
klick
was hat das teil damals gekostet?


----------



## Protorix (18. November 2007)

227mark uvp


----------



## cibi (18. November 2007)

Das ihr auch immer so übertreiben müsst... 

alte kopflose 27.2er Syncros Stütze für 100.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (18. November 2007)

Ja, sie ist alt und sie ist kopflos..... aber find mal so eine


----------



## Nikki77 (18. November 2007)

..und der Kopf ist ja wohl das kleinste Problem, gehen doch ständig Syncros-Stützen für 10 Euro weg.


----------



## felixdelrio (18. November 2007)

Hey super! So'n Fragment habe ich auch noch. Da muss ich nur die Schriftzüge seitlich abkriegen und hinten ein Hammer 'n Cycle Aufkleber (gibts super von Bert Serotta reproduziert) rauf, dann kriege ich hoffentlich auch 100,- Euro dafür.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. November 2007)

Genau das war auch mein Gedanke als ich den Sticker an dem edlem Geröhr sah...


----------



## mini.tom (18. November 2007)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Ja, sie ist alt und sie ist kopflos..... aber find mal so eine



glückwunsch


----------



## andy1 (19. November 2007)

aber es gibt auch verschiedene Köpfe soviel ich weiss..
mal so ein massives halbrundes Gegenstück(neuer), mal nur ein gebogenes Stück(älter) Alu mit Kerben für die Streben...


----------



## armin-m (19. November 2007)

Nikki77 schrieb:


> ..und der Kopf ist ja wohl das kleinste Problem, gehen doch ständig Syncros-Stützen für 10 Euro weg.



Den alten Kopf gibts bei den Syncrosstützen eher selten...

Shannon z.B. hat zwar auch solche Köpfe im gleichen Design aber ob da der
Lochabstand der Schrauben wiederum passt???


----------



## Splatter666 (19. November 2007)

Moin!

Hatte die Stütze auch unter Beobachtung-aber das die für nen Hunni weggeht, hätte ich nicht gedacht  
Zur Kopfplatte: sowohl meine Shannon, als auch meine Roox haben in der Kopfplatte einen Abstand von ziemlich genau 48mm Mitte-Mitte. Vielleicht hielft das ja...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## stylzdavis (19. November 2007)

Ich hab die Stütze gekauft und hoffe das der Kopf den ich dazu bekomme passt.
Es ist ja eine sehr alte Syncros, aber wie alt ist sie genau?
Die erste Serie war ja eigentlich die mit der Bohrung und dem Bolzen.
Diese Stütze müsste ja der direkte Nachfolger sein, also so 1991?

Kann mir wer dazu ein paar Infos geben?

Stylz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. November 2007)

91 war immer noch die mit dem Bolzen


----------



## Protorix (20. November 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Purp-Chris-King...ryZ42336QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

angesichts dieser preise von pinken steuersätzen frage ich mich schon ob es nicht klug wäre wenn herr könig eine lila-lauge anrühren würde.... vl. eine türkise auch noch 

der trend geht eindeutig wieder zu bunt


----------



## ZeFlo (29. November 2007)

a draum  88er ibis avion in wirklich hübschen zustand für 










e x o r b i t a n t e 

400 dollaritos 

was sind 

272 oiros 

und flachnase v****e hat jämmerlich versagt beim versuch sich das teil zu krallen 

schande!
flo


----------



## YoKris (7. Dezember 2007)

Geht's noch!?!?

Und die Auktion läuft noch: http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-Shimano-XT...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Dezember 2007)

mit weihnachtsgeld sitzt die kohle wohl lockerer.
in zukunft sollte man alles kurz vor weihnachten einstellen.


----------



## andy1 (7. Dezember 2007)

naja, "NEU" zieht immert wieder!

Und was machen die Leute dann damit?
Montieren und in "Gebraucht" umwandeln 

Da holt man sich doch gleich was gebrauchtes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. Dezember 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> a draum  88er ibis avion in wirklich hübschen zustand für
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab den kerl wegen versand angeschrieben.
seine antwort:er mag nicht,aber deutschland sei ein schönes land und er wäre als gi in pirmasens stationiert gewesen.

hat mir leider auch nicht geholfen die info.


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab den kerl wegen versand angeschrieben.
> seine antwort:er mag nicht,aber deutschland sei ein schönes land und er wäre als gi in pirmasens stationiert gewesen.
> 
> hat mir leider auch nicht geholfen die info.



naja, aber von solchen ami-vollspacken sollte man prinzipiell nichts kaufen, auch wenn es noch so weh tut, das rädle nicht zu bekommen.
typen gibt's... wie sagt seit neulich? autschn


----------



## bikebruzz (16. Dezember 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...item=110204139268&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI


----------



## SixTimesNine (16. Dezember 2007)

Sagt mir bitte was ich in meinem Leben falsch gemacht habe!!!???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130180051185&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

Oder ist das Dingelchen vielleicht mit dem Mund gemalt und mit dem Ars..h trockengeblasen, von Hand gedengelt etc. pp.?


----------



## Protorix (16. Dezember 2007)

nein das ist der übliche kurs fuer paul und precision umwerfer um die 250 euro 
so ist das und so ist das gut  

bisschen mehr sollte es vl. noch sein so 400 euro dann trenne ich mich von meinen *G*


----------



## hoeckle (17. Dezember 2007)

Yes! Endlich habe ich es in diesen Thread geschafft....  

Und ich sage lieber nicht was ich als finale Bietsumme eingetippt habe  

Natürlich bin ich mir der Tatsache voll bewusst, daß das gut und gerne 100 Tacken zu viel sind, aber so ist das auf diesem Markt... Dafür hatte ich beim Klein Glück, so gleicht sich das dann immer aus... *schönredmodus off*


----------



## BlitzAhoi (17. Dezember 2007)

Uijuijui, das war also der Preis. Hab mir dat Dingen auch angesehen. Wenn sich das wirklich lohnt und die Obsession dadurch eine Krönung mehr bekommt - Okay....Manometer, wenn das wirklich die Messlatte ist , hmm.


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (18. Dezember 2007)

Find ich ja schon heftig  Mit gebrauchten Kettenblätter XT LX und nicht kompletten Syncros Logo   
http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Revoluti...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## elsepe (18. Dezember 2007)

solche sind doch vor ein paar tagen fuer 240â¬ im forum weggegeben worden.


Zitat:   

Einsatzgebiet:


Race, Cross Country, Touring, Posen, Sammlungen


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Dezember 2007)

neulich ist ein paar hier im forum für 180 weggegangen (2te generation).


meine....ich hab damal was vorbereitet....





 hab ich im oktober hier im forum für 250 gekauft. die sind natürlich erste generation.


für 452 würd ich sie auch hergeben.... natürlich ohne syncros blätter (hätte nochn paar gebrauchte) und crank-o-matics.  



mal ganz ehrlich,es sind zwar die schönsten kurbeln der welt aber 451 euro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Dezember 2007)

vielleicht lag's am preistreibenden einsatzzweck:

Race, Cross Country, Touring, *Posen*, Sammlungen


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (18. Dezember 2007)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> vielleicht lag's am preistreibenden einsatzzweck:
> 
> Race, Cross Country, Touring, *Posen*, Sammlungen



Das wird es auf jeden fall gewesen sein. Ich glaube die Syncros Posen Kurbel kommt bestimmt an ein tolles 2007 MTB   

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## elsepe (18. Dezember 2007)

ne ne damit wird n fettes DÖÖÖÖRTBEIK gepimpt.


----------



## andy1 (6. Januar 2008)

sooo, mal ein biÃchen ablÃ¤stern Ã¼ber die letzten Preise inna Bucht:

also die komische Blisterverpackung konnte ich noch nie leiden... und dann: 





> nicht mal fÃ¼rs Foto ausgepackt...


 tztz 

dabei gabs die doch schÃ¶n im Karton wie sie beim HÃ¤ndler deines Vertrauens schÃ¶n gestapelt und sicher im Regal lag, nicht in diese komische durchsichtige Plaste-Verpackung wie sie sonst im Decathlon an der Wand hÃ¤ngt.
Die Daumies.. natÃ¼rlich zu teuer... (113â¬)

Im Karton habe ich sie noch nie gesehen in der Bucht, ich weiss nur dass es sie so gab (weil sowas bei mir rumliegt, ordentlich im schwarzen geshclossenen Karton)








Ritchey Steckvorbau in 140mm fÃ¼r 40 Euro 

900er XTR-Kurbel gebraucht (wenn auch wenig) fÃ¼r 178 â¬ 

und ein kleines Klein ohne Farbe, wenn auch mit ausgesuchten Teilen? 
Aber 3000 ?
Nicht mal kpl. Retro  -  ist "nur" ein AltmitNeuundLeichtteile-Mix.


----------



## SCM (6. Januar 2008)

Nee, is klar:

Manitou 4 (mit Zubehör) für 310.00 $:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170182115455&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:US:1123

Schönes Zubehör, aber übertrieben ist es dennoch. Da weiß ich ja schon, was mich der 1"-Schaft für das Teil demnächst kosten wird...


----------



## olli (7. Januar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> Ritchey Steckvorbau in 140mm für 40 Euro


Den Ritchey hatte ich auch mal im Auge, aber es ist ja leider nur der billige (KALLOY glaube ich) und nicht der NITTO. Daher doch stark übertrieben.


----------



## RetroRocky (7. Januar 2008)

ES ist der NITTO.


----------



## olli (7. Januar 2008)

Oh, dann irre ich mich wohl, ich dachte immer, der NITTO habe seinen Schlitz und die Schraube der Lenkerklemmung immer vorne und nie unten und nur die billigen hätten die Schraube unten...


----------



## oldschooler (7. Januar 2008)

am besten an dem klein is auch die bremszugverlegung hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (7. Januar 2008)

Aber besser als aufbohren alle mal.


----------



## elsepe (11. Januar 2008)

teurer wandschmuck

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260199622164&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## YoKris (12. Januar 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> teurer wandschmuck
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260199622164&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



Naja...irreperabel erscheint er nicht zu sein. Gleiss tauscht beispielsweise auch das Sitzrohr. Aber dafür trotzdem nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen!


----------



## SixTimesNine (14. Januar 2008)

...ja andere investieren in GRÜN!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270201743474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

Also meine Goldsammlung verstecke ich vor Scham bei solch ungrünen Preisen, ist denn schon wieder Frühling?


----------



## hoeckle (14. Januar 2008)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> ...ja andere investieren in GRÜN!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270201743474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
> 
> Also meine Goldsammlung verstecke ich vor Scham bei solch ungrünen Preisen, ist denn schon wieder Frühling?


 

Lustig, die waren Erstausstattung bei meinem CycleCraft! Sind sofort in den Müll geflogen... Nein tut mir auch heute nicht leid...


----------



## badbushido (14. Januar 2008)

TA Kettenblätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (22. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140200052558&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Fett...


----------



## Mission Control (22. Januar 2008)

Immer eine Frage der Relation. Hier im Forum gibt es auch Leute, die durchaus für ein nagelneues Adroit-Frameset (mit Starrgabel) soviel Geld (was sind das - etwa 4000 ) hinblättern würden. 

Ich weiss von einem nagelneuen Frameset eines 93er Adroit mit Starrgabel in Mardi Gras!!, für welches dem Besitzer bereits 15.000 Schweizer Franken (8500 ) geboten wurden.

Das letzte Adroit hier im Forum, nämlich jenes gebrauchte in Rain Forest ist innerhalb weniger Minuten für eine ordentliche Stange Geld (2200 ) weggegangen....

also alles relativ. 



hoeckle schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140200052558&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> 
> Fett...


----------



## hoeckle (22. Januar 2008)

Mission Control schrieb:


> Immer eine Frage der Relation. Hier im Forum gibt es auch Leute, die durchaus fÃ¼r ein nagelneues Adroit-Frameset (mit Starrgabel) soviel Geld (was sind das - etwa 4000 â¬) hinblÃ¤ttern wÃ¼rden.
> 
> Ich weiss von einem nagelneuen Frameset eines 93er Adroit mit Starrgabel in Mardi Gras!!, fÃ¼r welches dem Besitzer bereits 15.000 Schweizer Franken (8500 â¬) geboten wurden.
> 
> ...


 
Finde das ja auch nicht schlimm... Bin ja auch bereit fÃ¼r wesentlich kleinere Dinge viel Geld auszugeben...


----------



## oldschooler (22. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170185035706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

bei dem zustand.... und noch nicht beendet...


----------



## luxuzz (22. Januar 2008)

Schreibste det hin "hemaliger UCI Weltcup LRS" wird alles teuer.
Hauptsache es is ne Weltcup edition..
Kleb ein aufkleber rauf und sag es ist noch signiert..


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Januar 2008)

Das dieser(auch heute noch sehr gute) Laufradsatz nicht mal 1/3 vom Neupreis erziehlt hat ist aber klar oder?


----------



## oldschooler (23. Januar 2008)

ja, aber in diesem zustand...

normaler marktpreis sind derzeit grob 200euro bei gutem zustand... den hatte dieser nicht mehr...


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Januar 2008)

das ist wohl kaum zu toppen.
die bmx-leute überraschen mich immer wieder.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-BMX-...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Effendi Sahib (26. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das ist wohl kaum zu toppen.
> die bmx-leute überraschen mich immer wieder.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-School-BMX-...ryZ64644QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Die sind ja auch noch älter als wir und hatten folglich noch mehr Zeit, für ihre (feuchten) Jugendträume zu sparen  

LG Erol


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (26. Januar 2008)

Ja ,es macht sich immer gut etwas Hutch im Haus zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (30. Januar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200195958390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

ist das hier wirklich der kurs den man fuer einen satz fat chance aufkleber hinlegen muss? 

oder bekommt man sowas als repro billiger? 

ich glaube rahmen gabeln kurbeln sammeln ist ganz schoen doof 

aufkleber bestellen und 10 jahre liegen lassen das bringt marge !


----------



## YoKris (31. Januar 2008)

Der ganze Witz daran ist ja, dass das noch nicht einmal ein Komplettset ist! Es fehlt das "Made in Sommerville/Saratoga" decal und das "Chris Chance" Autogramm! Und das gibt der Verkäufer sogar in der Artikelbeschreibung an - verrückt!


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2008)

Und das nächste Adroit... Mächtig gepusht... 

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=150211505818


----------



## armin-m (1. Februar 2008)

Nachdem der Mindestpreis noch nicht mal erreicht wurde kann von pushen nicht
wirklich die Rede sein.

Abgesehen davon, dass der Preis durchaus realistisch ist für ein Adroit in Rainforest...


----------



## mete (1. Februar 2008)

armin-m schrieb:


> Nachdem der Mindestpreis noch nicht mal erreicht wurde kann von pushen nicht
> wirklich die Rede sein.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass der Preis durchaus realistisch ist für ein Adroit in Rainforest...



Sid die gelochten Ausfallenden authentisch?


----------



## andy2 (1. Februar 2008)

was macht es eigentlich fuer einen sinn eine reserve auktion zu pushen? ich glaube keinen du bist ja auf der sicheren seite


----------



## armin-m (1. Februar 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Sid die gelochten Ausfallenden authentisch?



Ja das muss so...

Aber nur beim Adroit - nicht dass jemand seinen Rascalrahmen damit aufpimpt


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2008)

armin-m schrieb:


> Nachdem der Mindestpreis noch nicht mal erreicht wurde kann von pushen nicht
> wirklich die Rede sein.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass der Preis durchaus realistisch ist für ein Adroit in Rainforest...


 


andy2 schrieb:


> was macht es eigentlich fuer einen sinn eine reserve auktion zu pushen? ich glaube keinen du bist ja auf der sicheren seite


 
Das ist mir schon klar und umso unverständlicher finde ich das ganze. Aber, wer um Gottes Willen bietet denn so bescheuert? An  Anfängerunvermögen mag ich nicht so recht glauben.

Und nochmal, an den Preisen habe ich nichts auszusetzen....


----------



## andy2 (1. Februar 2008)

oh doch anfaengerunvermoegen bei ebay sieht oft so aus leider oder gottseidank und gerade der durchschnittliche kleinsammler......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> oh doch anfaengerunvermoegen bei ebay sieht oft so aus leider oder gottseidank und gerade der durchschnittliche kleinsammler......


 

 ... ja, der macht was?  ist mir recht, das stabilisiert die kurse auch für so 3+- rahmen wie den meinen...


----------



## andy2 (1. Februar 2008)

nicht was er macht sondern was er ist;-)


----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2008)

Tsstss, das wollte ich nicht denken...


----------



## goegolo (3. Februar 2008)

PRECISION PROSHIFT MK II


----------



## BonelessChicken (3. Februar 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> PRECISION PROSHIFT MK II



Naja, es hätte etwas sauberer sein können...
Aber ansonsten ist das der ganz normale Wahnsinn für bunten CNC Elox-Vitrinenkram


----------



## elsepe (3. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170188535353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


auch n stolzer preis. fand letztens die stinkefinger schon teuer aber die dinger sind ja heftig, optisch und preislich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (3. Februar 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Naja, es hätte etwas sauberer sein können...
> Aber ansonsten ist das der ganz normale Wahnsinn für bunten CNC Elox-Vitrinenkram



und noch hat ja auch niemand darin investiert... 

carsten


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Februar 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> und noch hat ja auch niemand darin investiert...
> 
> carsten




 es bleibt dabei, *NUR ABGELAUFENE AUKTIONEN!

*ciao
flo


----------



## stylzdavis (4. Februar 2008)

Graftons waren auch schon mal billiger

http://cgi.ebay.com/GRAFTON-MTB-CAN...ryZ27949QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Die Preise sind teilweise schon ziemlich verrückt zur Zeit, vorallem wenn
KLEIN draufsteht....


----------



## elsepe (4. Februar 2008)

der käufer ist doch auch hier unterwegs. ist halt n klein fan. die können nicht anders. ich weiss schon warum ich mir die dinger nur als bilder anschaue.


----------



## olli (4. Februar 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> es bleibt dabei, *NUR ABGELAUFENE AUKTIONEN!
> 
> *ciao
> flo



Îch weiß, Du bist alt und fast blind, aber: ich sehe was, was Du nicht siehst.


----------



## felixdelrio (6. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200196703319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## Centi (6. Februar 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200196703319&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010




Heilige Schei... und ich hätte so ein Ding zum Bikeputzen genommen.


----------



## posh26 (6. Februar 2008)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Graftons waren auch schon mal billiger
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GRAFTON-MTB-CAN...ryZ27949QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



195 EUR für ein komplettes Set in dem Zustand...finde ich nicht zu teuer!


----------



## stylzdavis (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte genau so einen Satz hier mal im Forum gekauft.
Mit Zugträger und Zubehör für die Hälfte. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her,
naja die guten Parts werden wohl nicht billiger....

Im Vergleich zu dem Cooks Jersey sind sie natürlich ein Schnäppchen


----------



## armin-m (7. Februar 2008)

Nett find ich auch die hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270208178499&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (7. Februar 2008)

65 $ für ein Satz Griffe? - Wenn ihr Klein-Jünger so weitermacht, schlägt ihr noch die BMXisti  



armin-m schrieb:


> Nett find ich auch die hier...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270208178499&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017


----------



## zingel (7. Februar 2008)

da kann der hier aber auch fast mithalten...


----------



## stylzdavis (7. Februar 2008)

Die Instinct Griffe waren aber auch lange nicht mehr in der Bucht.
Wenn ich die gesehen hätte..... Gott sei Dank nicht


----------



## oldschooler (8. Februar 2008)

der is aber auch großes kino:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270209358573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

die instinct waren schon der zweite satz...gestern en paar schon raus... ähnlicher preis...

ich mag klein, aber was do im moment abgeht...(untertreibung des tages)


----------



## digger (8. Februar 2008)

Hut ab, da sach ich aber mal Heidewitzka!

Wie lange muss ich meinen Mongoose Amplifier II noch in der Garage liegen lassen um 5.000 ,-  dafür zu bekommen?


----------



## Retrostar (10. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja nicht zu glauben, ich habe meinen damals mit nem bike verkauft!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260208307658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## tunfaire (10. Februar 2008)

ja, ich konnts auch nicht glauben - ich hab den damals mit dem rahmen gekauft. für 5 euro aufpreis.. 

die götter müssen verrückt sein...aber heute mal auf meiner seite...


----------



## elsepe (10. Februar 2008)

hat vielleicht was mit dem grossen gt wettbewerb zu tun da solls auch bald was roteloxiertes geben, wer weiss......


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200196151533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

65,88 ! ! ! 






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (10. Februar 2008)

Es kommt noch besser ...

USD 57,- mit 15 Geboten!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=m37&satitle=270209358573%09&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## tune-toni (11. Februar 2008)

Kleiner Stelzvogel und Nestflüchter ... sollte nicht in der Bucht untergehen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ibis-Mojo-Ti-Ti...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wär´ ich kleiner - würd´s meiner!

Toni


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Februar 2008)

... in diesem thread werden nur *b e e n d e t e* auktionen gepostet und *k e i n e* laufenden!

ciao
flo


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2008)

Retrostar schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht zu glauben, ich habe meinen damals mit nem bike verkauft!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260208307658&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



Oh Mann, soviel habe ich für insgesamt DREI davon in den letzten 6 Monaten ausgegeben.


----------



## cluso (11. Februar 2008)

Holla die Waldfee:


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Februar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee:



klein = Zedler(obiekte) ???
na ja ,ich finde solche preise zu abgefahren, sorry
jugendträume erfüllen ,why not , doch zu solchen preisen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290203110729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

boah, ey


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2008)

ach des is doch net schlimm...


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> ach des is doch net schlimm...



ned schlimm für wen? finde schon


----------



## imagooo (11. Februar 2008)

also so langsam frag ich mich ernsthaft ob das hobby classik bike noch das richtige für mich ist. das hat doch nicht mehr mit leidenschaft zu tun, das ist doch krank. wie viel geld muss man haben das man es im grunde genommen so aus dem fenster schmeisst?
wie kann es sein, dass wenn man seinen keller ausmistet, also das zeuchs was man eigentlich in die tonne kloppen würde, aber irgendwie das herz daran hängt weils noch funktioniert, auf ebay auf einmal 150 ösen nach hause bringt. für verdreckte schaltwerke, für olle bremsen die damals schon ******** waren, oder abgeranzte kettenblätter...da könnt ich viel aufzählen und verstehs einfach nicht...(hatte es im ürbrigen vorher hier drin, da hat sich keiner gemeldet, also so dolle wars nicht)

lg. tobias


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2008)

Ich meine mit nicht schlimm, das es weit aus schlimmere angebote hier schon gab... 
Das ist zwar teuer aber nicht krank wie manch andere auktion.


----------



## imagooo (11. Februar 2008)

ringle h2o abgeranzt für 54 eur ohne versand. nicht krank?
ein schwarzer für 65? ohne versand natürlich.
ne olle syncros stütz für knapp 70 und die auktion läuft noch.
also ich hätt noch nen schwarzes vergammeltes lx schaltwerk, da hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen, es hätte auch kultstatus. also langsam treibt es blüten...
lg t.


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2008)

Ach gabs schon schlimmeres..
Alte mÃ¤ntel fÃ¼r 150â¬ griffe fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 80â¬ 
eine starrgabel die aussieht wie jede andere 1000â¬... usw..


----------



## andy2 (11. Februar 2008)

das ist wie mit jeder anderen sammelleidenschaft sie kostet geld, und je seltener etwas ist desto teurer wird es und je mehr leute ihr klassisker fahren desto hoeher ist der verschleiss desto weniger gute sachen gibt es noch und umso teuerer werden diese werden, die spinnen die roemer


----------



## biker1967 (11. Februar 2008)

Auch die von SRAM aufgekaufte Schmiede Sachs ist mittlerweile davon betroffen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140204581989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=004

Waaahhnnssiiinnn


----------



## sebse (11. Februar 2008)

andy2 hats wie immer auf den punkt gebracht  



biker1967 schrieb:


> Auch die von SRAM aufgekaufte Schmiede Sachs ist mittlerweile davon betroffen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140204581989&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=004
> 
> Waaahhnnssiiinnn




na und die schei.... dinger zerbröseln sogar wenn man sie nicht fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imagooo (11. Februar 2008)

is halt leider so traurig das die ebay preispolitik auch hierher rüberschwappt. schön wenn man sich hier gegenseitig unterstütz in seinem hobby. hab sehr viele gute erfahrungen hier gemacht, aber auch trauriges gelesen und erlebt zb. die decealgeschichten, die dann hintenrum bei ebay erscheinen, wenn die gebrauchtes als neu verkauft wird ect. wenn die sammelleidenschaft aller von ein paar wenigen ausgenutzt wird find ich´s echt traurig. ich weis nachfrage bestimmt den preis...
...naja will euch nicht mit meinem sentimentalen gelabber auf den sack gehen.
gruss t.


----------



## andy1 (11. Februar 2008)

wer suchet der findet!
Es gibt immer noch genug günstiges zu kaufen, 
so gibt es noch immer mal mittelprächtige Klassiker-MTB´s für nen Zwanni etc.
Wer allerdings nur NOS-Teile an sein Klassiker-Gebrauchsrad schrauben will betreibt Raubbau und treibt die Preise nach oben.
Und von solchen Leuten gibt es so einige...


Suchen, stöbern kostet Zeit und Nerven und bei günstigen Gebrauchsteilen muss man manchmal eben reparieren können. Wer all das nicht will zahlt eben mehr.


----------



## hoeckle (11. Februar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> das ist wie mit jeder anderen sammelleidenschaft sie kostet geld, und je seltener etwas ist desto teurer wird es und je mehr leute ihr klassisker fahren desto hoeher ist der verschleiss desto weniger gute sachen gibt es noch und umso teuerer werden diese werden, die spinnen die roemer


 
Stimmt, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser....

...das wohl irgendwann in naher/ferner Zukunft wohl alle Lager/Keller/Börsen/Buchten leergefegt sein werden und dann wird dieses Thema noch viel akuter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315881

Offensichtlich aber gibt es noch genügend Teile, denn sonst würde doch schon der ein oder andere, die In der Oldtimerszene gängige Praxis der Nachfertigung, schon längst in Betracht gezogen haben. So als Beispiel :Specialized GC 2.5.  Und ich möchte keine Diskussion über Urheberrechtsfragen vom Zaun brechen, denn das ist für mich ein unstrittiges Thema, das mir selber einen Gutteil dieses schönen Zeitvertreibs finanziert!


----------



## imagooo (11. Februar 2008)

...wer sucht der findet...auch einen verkäufer der mal nicht zu höchstpreisen verkauft, sondern auf dem teppich bleibt. hab ich hier auch schon erlebt. 
lg t.


----------



## elsepe (11. Februar 2008)

ihr malt aber schon ein wenig schwarz, finde ich. mir als neuling wurde bisher gut geholfen, ich habe faire preise bekommen und auch sachen zu fairen preisen weiterverkauft oder lieber noch getauscht. ist ein hobby und kostet geld wer meint aber alles auf die spitze treiben zu müssen der muss auch spitzenpreise zahlen. ich sehe mir gern mal n bike an was besser aussieht als im auslieferungszustand aber besitzen muss ich so was nicht. und meine frau würd mir den arsch hochbinden wenn ich tausende euros ausgeben würde.

seb


----------



## tomasius (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Also ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich viele meiner NOS Teile relativ günstig bekommen habe. Ein Beispiel: Für meine insgesamt acht Gorilla Booster habe ich vor ca. zwei Jahren pro Stück 5 bezahlt (zum Vergleich: siehe oben).

Die "Wie viel ist es wann, wem, wieso und warum x  wert?"- Frage kann man einfach nicht beantworten.    

Stichwort Oldtimer: Für meinen 66er VW Käfer 1500 Export habe ich vor ca. 12 Jahren satte 500 DM für NOS Exportstoßstangen hingelegt. Für ein elfenbeinfarbenes Lenkrad musste ich ebenfalls tief in die Tasche greifen. - Aber mir war es das wert.  

Übrigens war auch ich schon einmal ahnungsloser Verkäufer. Drei komplette Werkstattordner für einen alten Citroen DS brachten mir bei e*ay um die 250  ein. Ich war zufrieden der Käufer auch. - Fertig! 

Tom


----------



## schnebelke (11. Februar 2008)

das mit den preisen läuft doch in wellen. und das mit den diskussionen darüber auch. als ich hier anfing, wurde auch gerade diskutiert, wie hoch die preise inzwischen sind ...
ich denke bei den buchtpreisen spielt die jahreszeit mit, der wochentag, das konkrete wetter, fußball-wms etc. und wenn es gerade zwei leute dringend haben wollen und besoffen sind, dann wird es schnell absurd. 

abwarten, alles kommt wieder. (sag ich mir selbst dann immer)  

grüße
 :schneb


----------



## newsboy (18. Februar 2008)

da waren gerade 4 freaks bereit über $100.- zu bezahlen.


----------



## Hellspawn (18. Februar 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> da waren gerade 4 freaks bereit über $100.- zu bezahlen.



omg, für das Geld kann man sich die Dinger doch nun wirklich locker nachbauen lassen. Da ist doch nichts kompliziertes dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (18. Februar 2008)

aber dann sind sie nicht original darin liegt der unterschied


----------



## LLcoolfreak (18. Februar 2008)

Die Griffe sind einfach genial, da waren meine B2 mit EUR 50,- ja noch nen richtiges Schnäppchen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/OLD-SCHOOL-20-24-26-BMX-OAKLEY-B1B-GRIPS-NOS_W0QQitemZ300197089361QQihZ020QQcategoryZ48842QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## armin-m (18. Februar 2008)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Die Griffe sind einfach genial, da waren meine B2 mit EUR 50,- ja noch nen richtiges Schnäppchen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/OLD-SCHOOL-20-24-26-BMX-OAKLEY-B1B-GRIPS-NOS_W0QQitemZ300197089361QQihZ020QQcategoryZ48842QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





25 Jahre alte BMX-Griffe in NOS gibts halt leider nicht mehr an jeder Ecke...

Bei den MTB´s ist es mit den Verschleissteilen doch heute auch schon so:
Siehe die Suche nach Skinwallreifen oder nach ODI-Griffen.

Alles was dem Verschleiss unterliegt wird irgendwann mal knapp und damit teuer.

Für DEN Preis musste man allerdings schon ziemlich schmerzbefreit sein  


BTW: Ich suche auch noch alte Original ODI Mushroom BMX-Griffe in schwarz.
Wenn wer welche hat dann einfach anbieten. Müssen auch nicht unbedingt
neu sein... (Man ist ja froh wenns überhaupt welche gibt...)


----------



## andy2 (18. Februar 2008)

ich habe auchnoch ein paar oakley griffe
muss ich mal suchen


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. Februar 2008)

Ach du meine Güte..

http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...istingSort=1&PageNr=2&Catg=41968&LanguageNR=0


----------



## azraelcars (19. Februar 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ach du meine Güte..
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/accdb/viewIte...istingSort=1&PageNr=2&Catg=41968&LanguageNR=0


das kann er sich in die haare schmieren,die seriennummer ist etwas mit 14000,es gab nur 10000 sets,der koffer ist aus einer nachproduktion,zwar authentisch,aber max einen tausender wert.

mfg
a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (19. Februar 2008)

Angefangen hat er mit einem noch höheren Startpreis   Es waren mal 5000 Schweizer Fränkli, dann 4500... 

..abgesehend davon: Es hiess doch mal, dieses Thema soll sich mit ABGESCHLOSSENEN Auktionen auseinandersetzen, oder? 

...nur weil einer einen fantastiliadischen Möchtegern-Kaufpreis festlegt, hat das noch nix mit einer Investition zu tun....


----------



## andy1 (23. Februar 2008)

sieht das nach Gold aus?

ist das ein besonderes Giant?
Scheinbar schÃ¶n bunt und besonders alt (rel.)
Wusste jetzt keinen anderen Thread aber es kommt mir halt ganz leicht teurer vor als normal... immerhin 121 â¬


----------



## CarstenB (24. Februar 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> sieht das nach Gold aus?



na, ist doch logo. die hier hochgehypte deore dx macht es so wertvoll. das war ein schnaeppchen, sollst mal sehen wie die preise bald anziehen 

carsten


----------



## bekr (25. Februar 2008)

bei diesen gebraucht  preisen versteh ich nicht wieso de hersteller nach ner zeit die produvtion der kurbeln einstellen:?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320217724231&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=011


----------



## andy2 (25. Februar 2008)

weil der eigentliche preis bei 680 dollar lag und die dinger nicht so stabil sind


----------



## luxuzz (25. Februar 2008)

weil sie erst danach viel kohle gebracht haben..


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> weil sie erst danach viel kohle gebracht haben..



na dann können sie die kurbeln ja jetzt wieder herstellen.


----------



## YoKris (26. Februar 2008)

Oh man...ich habe auch lange gesucht, bis ich ein Set gefunden hab. Aber meins war nicht so teuer!


----------



## roesli (26. Februar 2008)

bekr schrieb:


> bei diesen gebraucht  preisen versteh ich nicht wieso de hersteller nach ner zeit die produvtion der kurbeln einstellen:?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320217724231&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=011



Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil man mit Flugzeugteilen viel mehr Geld verdienen kann als mit Fahrrad-Gekramsel. Und diese Kunden nach dem Materialdefekt nicht auf der Matte stehen


----------



## Kint (26. Februar 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil man mit Flugzeugteilen viel mehr Geld verdienen kann als mit Fahrrad-Gekramsel. Und diese Kunden nach dem Materialdefekt nicht auf der Matte stehen



was ein bitterböser humor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-age (26. Februar 2008)

Dürften ja bald wieder eingestellt werden, bei dem Käufer?!  

GN8 t-age


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil man mit Flugzeugteilen viel mehr Geld verdienen kann als mit Fahrrad-Gekramsel. Und diese Kunden nach dem Materialdefekt nicht auf der Matte stehen



gehoert zu honeywell wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber die regelungen sind bei flugzeugen wesentlich strenger, meine frau hat mal bei honeywell gearbeitet ohne zertifikate geht da gra nichts


----------



## roesli (27. Februar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> gehoert zu honeywell wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber die regelungen sind bei flugzeugen wesentlich strenger, meine frau hat mal bei honeywell gearbeitet ohne zertifikate geht da gra nichts



Wasdenn, Deine Frau ist zertifiziert, oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?  

Ernsthaft: Ist mir auch klar, dass sie im Flugzeugbau nicht so pfuschen können wie bei den Fahrradteilen. Aber das war Middleburn ja auch nicht viel anders.... Einzig Thomson setzt so etwa dieselben strengen Massstäbe bei den Bikeparts wie bei den Flugzeugteilen ein. Wie war es eigentlich bei ControlTech? - Ich glaub mich zu erinnern, dass die Firma auch einen Flugzeugbau-Hintergrund hatte... (ok, das wird jetzt dann langsam zu einem eigenen Thema....)


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal, ist das hier der Thread für Jammerlappen oder der für Sozialneider???

Wenn ALLE wie blöde nur hinter einigen ganz wenigen speziellen Teilen her sind, steigt nun mal der Preis. Da hilft auch kein Gejammer. Und wenn es Menschen gibt, die bereit sind, zuweilen mehr als den damaligen Neupreis für ein gebrauchtes Teil zu bezahlen, dann ist das deren Sache. Ich staune auch manchmal über die Summen, aber:

Leben und leben lassen!

Hier im Forum und bei eBay gibts ständig schöne alte Teile, die aber links liegen gelassen werden und alle nur auf die sündhaft teuren Edelteile bekannter Hersteller schielen, dafür aber nichts bezahlen wollen. Wie oft habe ich schon z.B. gute und schöne Kurbeln von nicht so populären Herstellern gesehen, die für nen Appel und nen Ei weggegangen sind, weil ALLE nur auf XTR 900/952 und Syncros Revolution scharf sind.

Jungs, wenn ihr ein LX-Budget habt, könnt ihr nicht nach XTR schielen, dann fahrt LX. Oder öffnet mal euren Geist, vergesst euren Markenfetischismus und seht euch mal den Rest der Biketeilewelt an, jenseits von XTR und Syncros gibts immer schöne und günstige Alternativen.  ;-)

Und bevor jetzt wieder nur dummes Gelaber kommt, geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran: in meinem Fotoalbum ist u.a. ein schöner alter Independent Stahlrahmen und der ist schön und gut. Der tuts genauso wie Rocky Mountain/Mountain Goat/Fat Chance/Klein  das einzige, was ihm fehlt, ist ein bekannter Name und ein hoher Preis!


----------



## bert serotta (27. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das hier der Thread für Jammerlappen oder der für Sozialneider???
> 
> Wenn ALLE wie blöde nur hinter einigen ganz wenigen speziellen Teilen her sind, steigt nun mal der Preis. Da hilft auch kein Gejammer. Und wenn es Menschen gibt, die bereit sind, zuweilen mehr als den damaligen Neupreis für ein gebrauchtes Teil zu bezahlen, dann ist das deren Sache. Ich staune auch manchmal über die Summen, aber:
> 
> ...



Gut dass uns endlich mal einer die Augen öffnet!

Konnte in Deinem Album zwar keinen Independent finden, wohl aber folgende Kommentare von Dir bezüglich der Räder anderer Forumsteilnehmer...
Ich zitiere:
"Dein eBay-Schnäppchen sieht schon ganz ordentlich aus. Wenn du die "preisgünstigen" Teile und das viele silber durch teure schwarze Teile ersetzt, wirds richtig schick. ;-)"

"Sieht gut aus. Aber mechanisch betätigte Scheibenbremsen gehen GAR NICHT!!! Is ja voll der Sperrmüll, Baumarktbikeniveau! :-("

Entschuldige mein dummes Gelaber, aber steht das nicht etwas im Gegensatz zu dem was Du oben schreibst?

Gruß,
Bert


----------



## felixdelrio (27. Februar 2008)

Lieber Bert, 

sei doch nicht so ungerecht. Der WuBu hat doch eigentlich recht, zumindest was seine Preispolitik betrifft: Ich hätte auch lieber gern die Crux, Roox und Shogun Teile aus seiner Galerie. Die sind mindestens so gut (oder eher tendentiell noch besser) als meine Grafton, Cook Bros. und Syncros Teile und kosten nur ein Zehntel! Ist das nicht toll?! Warum habe ich das nicht früher gemerkt?!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. Februar 2008)

Zudem jammern wir ja nicht. Wir haben sicher alle schon zu viel für Teile ausgegeben, aber wenn man etwas unbedingt möchte und es lange gesucht hat ist man auch bereit mehr dafür auszugeben. Es ist nur manchmal faszinierend zu sehen wie hoch diese Summen sind! =) um das geht es hier..


----------



## THO (27. Februar 2008)

purple war nie richtig weg: 2 paar bremsen critical neu 338$ http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170195407565&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=007


----------



## olli (27. Februar 2008)

THO schrieb:


> purple war nie richtig weg: 2 paar bremsen critical neu 338$ http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170195407565&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=007



Ja klar, denn: Purple war doch nie richtig da. Nix für ungut, das ist was für HOMOS* und FRAUEN. 

olli

* zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nix gegen Homos, ich war sogar mal mit einem verheiratet, aber was zu weit geht, geht zu weit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2008)

olli schrieb:


> * zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nix gegen Homos, ich war sogar mal mit einem verheiratet, aber was zu weit geht, geht zu weit!




Du auch?


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

unabhängig von dem rest ist das durchaus wahr : 



wubu schrieb:


> ...
> Jungs, wenn ihr ein LX-Budget habt, könnt ihr nicht nach XTR schielen, dann fahrt LX. Oder öffnet mal euren Geist, vergesst euren Markenfetischismus und seht euch mal den Rest der Biketeilewelt an, jenseits von XTR und Syncros gibts immer schöne und günstige Alternativen.  ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

@ felix:
genauso ist es auch. Das Zeug kommt z.T. auch aus denselben Fabriken aus Fernost, nur unter anderem Namen. Das wird ein verblendeter Markenfetischist aber NIE begreifen. Bilde dir nur nicht ein, daß der Kram wirklich in solchen Massen aus den winzigen ach so coolen Amischmieden kommt! Das ist ein schönes Image-Märchen, um irren Leuten viel Geld für billigen Kram aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Und wie man sieht funktioniert das ganz gut....   

@ bert:
da ist gar kein Gegensatz. Mechanisch betätigte Scheibenbremsen sind funktionell absolut schäbig und jeder V-Brake unterlegen. Es gibt schon für kleines Geld vollhydraulische Scheibenbremsen, die wesentlich besser funktionieren. Und ein Bike muß stimmig sein, d.h. an einen guten Rahmen gehören passende Teile. Du schraubst ja auch nicht 50 Euro Stahlfelgen an an einen Ferrari.
Zu den Fotos: klick doch mal links unten auf "Alle Fotos von wubu anschauen" da sind auch die anderen Bilder zu sehen.

@ billi
sag ja nicht, daß du jammerst, es gibt in diesen schon sehr langen Thread aber etliche andere die es tun. Die beschweren sich über die hohen Preise, wollen aber auch genau diese Teile haben....nur eben für viel weniger Geld.

So, das war mein Senf. Noch viel Spaß im Forum. Und Felix kann weiter versuchen sarkastisch und witzig zu sein.


----------



## olli (27. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> @ bert:
> da ist gar kein Gegensatz. Mechanisch betätigte Scheibenbremsen sind funktionell absolut schäbig und jeder V-Brake unterlegen.



Nein, das ist kein Gegensatz, das ist Quatsch. Für 50.- bekommt man die AVID BB5 und die ist mancher hydraulischen Disk überlegen. Ich bin sie - auch in den Bergen - gefahren und kan sagen: Da kommt keine V-Brake mit. Und bei regen und Schnee erst recht nicht. Gehört zwar nicht direkt zum Thema, aber man sollte den Leuten, die für 50.- (klar, da kommen die hebel dazu, aber be V-Brakes auch) eine gute Bremse suchen, keinen Käse erzählen ...


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Februar 2008)

... wubu, ich glaub du hast heut schlechtes karma.

denk mal drüber nach was du da so von dir gibst.
barer unfug ist dafür die höfliche bezeichung 

ciao
flo


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

so spricht der frustrierte roox fahrer, der keine so rechte ahnung von der materie hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

auweia, jetzt kommen die "Spezialisten" aus ihren Löchern gekrochen.

@ olli
wir können jetzt natürlich noch 5 Seiten vollkriegen, indem wir die Qualität JEDER einzelnen auf dem Markt befindlichen Bremse ausgiebig erörtern. Mag ja sein, daß die Avid nun besser beißt als Bremse xyz, Fakt ist, daß das Gros der mechanischen Scheibenbremsen schlechter ist, als vernünftige V-Brakes. Und das läßt sich hier auch nicht wegdiskutieren

@ andy
also den "geistreichen" Spruch kann ich nur gern zurück geben. Bitte erst den Kopf einschalten und dann erst reden

@ flo
was hat das denn mit meinem Karma zu tun??? Ich drücke die Tatsachen doch eindeutig, simpel und direkt aus, was die Leser daraus machen, ist deren Sache. Und wohin das führt sieht man ja.....
wär auch schön, wenn du mal sagen könntest, was du genau meinst, was stimmt denn deiner Meinung nach nicht?

Daß günstige Teile auch gut sind?
Daß die "Kultteile" von den Amis nicht billig in Asien produziert werden?
Daß (die meisten) mechanischen Scheibenbremsen Mist sind?

So ist es aber.


----------



## bertel (27. Februar 2008)

Welche "Kultteile" meinst du denn? 

Nenn doch mal Beispiele.


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

bertel schrieb:


> Welche "Kultteile" meinst du denn?
> 
> Nenn doch mal Beispiele.



ich nenn mal kore


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> auweia, jetzt kommen die "Spezialisten" aus ihren Löchern gekrochen.
> 
> @ olli
> wir können jetzt natürlich noch 5 Seiten vollkriegen, indem wir die Qualität JEDER einzelnen auf dem Markt befindlichen Bremse ausgiebig erörtern. Mag ja sein, daß die Avid nun besser beißt als Bremse xyz, Fakt ist, daß das Gros der mechanischen Scheibenbremsen schlechter ist, als vernünftige V-Brakes. Und das läßt sich hier auch nicht wegdiskutieren
> ...



ich denke immer das scheint dir abzugehen du stellst behauptungen in den raum die nicht haltbar sind pauschalisierst staenkerst und poebelst rum das einem schlecht wird wenn ich das sage will das was heissen, ansonsten troll dich in deine hoehle zurueck und polier deine kore roox und sonstigen billigkultteile.

also nehmen wir mal kultteile.

king
ringle bevor sun
grafton
merlin 
yeti
fat
ibis oh ja da gabs mal ein paar japan rahmen
wtb vor dem buyout
salsa vor dem buyout
klein auch wenn das kein kult ist vor trek

also bei mir schreit da nichts taiwan aber ich lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren, aber nur mit fakten nicht mit phrasen


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

na z.B. Ritchey. Der hat doch höchstens in den Anfangsjahren mal ein Schweißgerät in der Hand gehabt und spätestens als die Nachfrage die Kapazitäten seiner Garagenfirma überstiegen, wurden die Dinger kurzerhand in Japan von Tange produziert. Hab letztens ne alte Ritchey Logic Gabel in der Hand gehabt und direkt mit meiner Tange verglichen und sie sind zu 100% identisch - bis auf den Markenamen.

Gerade bei hochpreisigen Produkten (egal welche) muß man den Konsumenten einen triftigen Grund liefern, weshalb sie soviel Geld bezahlen sollen und dann wird ein ganz exklusives Image erstellt, viele einzigartige Eigenschaften erdichtet und das Produkt für den Kunden als etwas total Überragendes dargestellt.

Und da heißt es dann "Bike-Pionier der ersten Stunde macht seine Passion zum Beruf und macht die geilsten Teile die es gibt, ganz exklusiv und limitiert in seiner Hinterhofgarage und deshalb kosten die ein Vermögen".......und in Wahrheit kommen die Dinger containerweise aus Asien. Nur das wird tunlichst verheimlicht!


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> na z.B. Ritchey. Der hat doch höchstens in den Anfangsjahren mal ein Schweißgerät in der Hand gehabt und spätestens als die Nachfrage die Kapazitäten seiner Garagenfirma überstiegen, wurden die Dinger kurzerhand *in Japan von Tange produziert.* Hab letztens ne alte Ritchey Logic Gabel in der Hand gehabt und direkt mit meiner Tange verglichen und sie sind zu 100% identisch - bis auf den Markenamen.
> 
> ...




mein freund japan ist nicht taiwan. und tange ist nicht kinesis.


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

@ andy
wenn sich hier einer wie die Axt im Walde benimmt, Nonsens von sich gibt und gleich persönlich angreift, dann bist du das! Jetzt mal nicht die Realität verdrehen.

Und nun laß mal hören, woher du deine so genauen internen Kenntnisse der Amifirmenhast. Das würde mich jetzt wirklich interessieren. Man könnte ja meinen, du gehst bei denen täglich ein und aus.

Ich tippe mal auf 95% Kataloginfos + 5% aufgeschnappten Unsinn vom Hörensagen. Aber ich lasse mich natürlich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## bighit_fsr (27. Februar 2008)

die teuren und gesuchten Teile kommen meist nicht aus japan und sind auch meist keine Massenprodukte

Kult ist ausserdem was ganz anderes und weder über den Preis noch über die produzierten Stückzahlen zu definieren. IMHO.


----------



## bert serotta (27. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> na z.B. Ritchey. Der hat doch höchstens in den Anfangsjahren mal ein Schweißgerät in der Hand gehabt und spätestens als die Nachfrage die Kapazitäten seiner Garagenfirma überstiegen, wurden die Dinger kurzerhand in Japan von Tange produziert. Hab letztens ne alte Ritchey Logic Gabel in der Hand gehabt und direkt mit meiner Tange verglichen und sie sind zu 100% identisch - bis auf den Markenamen.
> 
> Gerade bei hochpreisigen Produkten (egal welche) muß man den Konsumenten einen triftigen Grund liefern, weshalb sie soviel Geld bezahlen sollen und dann wird ein ganz exklusives Image erstellt, viele einzigartige Eigenschaften erdichtet und das Produkt für den Kunden als etwas total Überragendes dargestellt.
> 
> Und da heißt es dann "Bike-Pionier der ersten Stunde macht seine Passion zum Beruf und macht die geilsten Teile die es gibt, ganz exklusiv und limitiert in seiner Hinterhofgarage und deshalb kosten die ein Vermögen".......und in Wahrheit kommen die Dinger containerweise aus Asien. Nur das wird tunlichst verheimlicht!



ok, jetzt hab ichs kapiert...oh mann wie war ich doch bescheuert die ganzen Jahre! Das ganze liebe Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen.
Aber es gibt anscheinend noch dümmere. Hab grad im Internet gelesen es soll Leute geben, die Millionen für einen Picasso ausgeben! Wo doch mein kleiner Neffe tonnenweise Papier mit Bildern vollkritzelt...


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

schön, daß ich dir helfen konnte berti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

ja klar weil ritchey auch so hochpreisig ist was die komponenten angeht und nicht jeder weiss, das die in japan oder taiwan produziert werden


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

also der P-21 war alles andere als günstig....und davon haben (die meisten) auch in Asien das Licht der Welt erblickt


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> @ andy
> wenn sich hier einer wie die Axt im Walde benimmt, Nonsens von sich gibt und gleich persönlich angreift, dann bist du das! Jetzt mal nicht die Realität verdrehen.
> 
> Und nun laß mal hören, woher du deine so genauen internen Kenntnisse der Amifirmenhast. Das würde mich jetzt wirklich interessieren. Man könnte ja meinen, du gehst bei denen täglich ein und aus.
> ...



ups ich pisse immer nur denen ans bein denen es nicht besser gehoert, du kriegst ne volle ladung  ich hatte mal einen der coolsten bikeshops im rhein maingebiet und da hatten wir tag ein tag aus mit nichts anderem zu tun als mit edelteilen den importeuren und teilweise auch den herstellern, zudem ist einer der importeure die mit die meisten us sachen importiert haben ein guter bekannter von mir. woher du allerdings dein halbwissen und deinen frust hast weiss ich immer noch nicht

und nonsense gebe ich nie von mir,

und du scheinst dich gerne an ritchey aufzubauen faellt dir nichts anderes ein ich habe da ne ganze liste aufgestellt.

und wenn es nach meinem bekanntem geht sollten tom ritchey und du sich gut verstehen, wie sagt er so schoen ihm scheint die sonne aus dem allerwertesten.


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

hmmm....... sind ja ganz schön vom Thema abgekommen. Eigentlich hätten wir für diese Diskussion auch nen neuen Thread aufmachen können. Aber den gibts bestimmt schon ca. 100 mal


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

was wir hatten schon hundert trolle hier alle zu stein geworden in der sonne unsere ausstrahlung also mach dich in deine hoehle sonst gehts dir wie den anderen


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

na so ein Zufall, ich war bei der MTB Station in Berlin, da gings nicht anders zu. Nur daß da noch einer der besten Schrauber des Landes war, der in Sachen Fachwissen wie eine Enzyklopädie ist. Aber sowas hätte man auch durch fragen erfahren können, statt sich hier wie die höchste Instanz zu benehmen und das Wissen Anderer anzuzweifeln


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> was wir hatten schon hundert trolle hier alle zu stein geworden in der sonne unsere ausstrahlung also mach dich in deine hoehle sonst gehts dir wie den anderen




upps, dann hab ich offenbar was nicht mitgekriegt.....nämlich seit wann du hier was zu melden und anderen Communitymitgliedern vorzuschreiben hast!


----------



## olli (27. Februar 2008)

Ihr Knalltüten! 

Ich war mal in den Ferien bei FAHRRAD WAGUSCHEIDT in AMPERMOCHING beschäftigt, das ist der größte KETTLER-STÜTZPUNKTHÄNDLER zwischen Dachau Ost und Haimhausen. 2 WOCHEN!!!!!! HERR WAGUSCHEIDT konnte jedes Ausfallende mit dem 3 kg Hammer richten und FRAU WAGUSCHEIDT kannte alle Hersteller von Rockschutznetzen für Damenmountainbikes (inkl. lieferbarer Farben!!!) auswendig.

Also glaubt bitte nicht, dass ihr mir hier irgend einen Scheiss erzählen könnt.


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

dein wissen zweifle ich an da du bis auf dein steckenpferdchen ritchey bis jetzt nichts vorzubringen hast und das ritchey fernost nutzt ist kein geheimnis. 

und du warst 15 und durftest die raederchen abstauben und staunen was der schrauber alles wusst.


olli dich als knalltuete moechte ich nicht erleben;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

Mensch andy, wo haben sie dich entwischen lassen??? Gerade wenn ich denke, jetzt kannst du UNMÖGLICH noch schlechter werden, belehrst du mich eines Besseren.

Also daß du deinen "coolen" Laden nicht mehr hast, wundert mich nach der Präsentation deines Fachwissens und deiner Persönlichkeit hier nicht. Da geht ja keiner ein zweites Mal hin!

Und jetzt rufe ich die netten Onkels mit der coolen Jacke, bei der man die Ärmel auf dem Rücken zusammenbinden kann und die bringen dich wieder zurück nach Hause.


----------



## wubu (27. Februar 2008)

So Kinder, war lustig. Nachdem wir uns jetzt ausgiebig beleidigt haben, mach ich Schluß für heute. Muß erst mal nach Hause und später noch zum Sport.

Und andy: nicht frustriert sein, auch alte (schätze 50+), ehemalige Ladenbesitzer finden irgendwann mal wieder nen vernünftigen Job und müssen ihren Frust nicht hier im Forum an anderen Leuten auslassen.  

In diesem Sinne: keep on biking!


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

geh und staub raeder ab zu mehr scheinst du nicht zu taugen da du ausser dem lahmen ritchey argument immer noch nichts ausser possen und dummen spruechen gebracht hast wird das wohl das einzige sein was du kannst, von fachwissen habe ich bis jetzt auf alle faelle nichts gesehen und ja so typen wie du kommen bei mir kein zweites mal und das ist auch gut so.

hmm 50 plus das zeigt mal wieder  wie gut du sachlagen erfasst, wenn du hier mal mitlesen wuerdest wuesstest du das meine kids mal gerade 6 und 3 sind und ich gar nicht arbeiten muss da das netterweise meine frau tut und ich mich der aufgabe widmen darf freie und muendige buerger zu formen


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> So Kinder, war lustig. Nachdem wir uns jetzt ausgiebig beleidigt haben, *mach ich Schluß für heute*. Muß erst mal nach Hause und später noch zum Sport.



...am besten Gleich für die ganze Woche


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Februar 2008)

Leute. Nu ist aber gut hier.
Trefft Euch und regelt das wie Männer.
Ich für meinen Teil würde mich jetzt wieder sehr gern an hohen Preisen erschrecken.


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

genau flo loesch das mal alles;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (27. Februar 2008)

Genau! Wo bleibt er denn...??? Is halt nicht mehr der schnellste in seinem Alter... 

@wubu

Im übrigen ist die Kernkompetenz von andy2 hier unbestritten, mann muss nicht seine Meinung teilen, aber bei Fakten tunlichst aufpassen...


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

ich bitte sehr darum nicht meine meinung zu teilen das waere ja langweilig;-)


----------



## Protorix (27. Februar 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> hmm 50 plus das zeigt mal wieder  wie gut du sachlagen erfasst, wenn du hier mal mitlesen wuerdest wuesstest du das meine kids mal gerade 6 und 3 sind und ich gar nicht arbeiten muss da das netterweise meine frau tut und ich mich der aufgabe widmen darf freie und muendige buerger zu formen



da das hier eh gelöscht wird bleibt hierzu zu sagen 
*neidisch*


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

bild dir nicht ein das das einfach ist, meine frau ist froh das sie arbeiten darf;-)


----------



## Protorix (27. Februar 2008)

argument !


----------



## felixdelrio (27. Februar 2008)

Darf ich dann auch noch kurz versuchen sarkastisch und lustig zu sein? Ich müsste dann auch weg ...


----------



## oldschooler (27. Februar 2008)

die ganze diskussion is mal wieder auf höchstem niveau...

einzig eine frage bleibt: wie hieß dein shop,andy?! 

ich bin dann auch mal ab meine versteigerten artikel verpacken...(wundert mich,dass einer davon hier net gepostet wurde ...naja, nochmal glück gehabt)


----------



## andy2 (27. Februar 2008)

findest du in der bike 94


----------



## Rocky_M (28. Februar 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> MTB Station in Berlin



Der Shop hatte nur eine Kompetenz: Pleitemachen  
Und nebenbei: Lieferanten be********n.


----------



## mkberlin (28. Februar 2008)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> Der Shop hatte nur eine Kompetenz: Pleitemachen
> Und nebenbei: Lieferanten be********n.



...auuuweiha, jetzt kannst du dich aber ganz warm anziehen rocky_m. 
wenn andy aufgestanden ist geht's los... ich hole schon mal getränke und popcorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertel (28. Februar 2008)

Ich denke Rocky_M meint den Shop den wubu gefegt hat


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Februar 2008)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...auuuweiha, jetzt kannst du dich aber ganz warm anziehen rocky_m.
> wenn andy aufgestanden ist geht's los... ich hole schon mal getränke und popcorn



... es wäre mir neu das andy in berlin tätig war. im zitierten post gings um die mtb-station BERLIN...  kannst also 's popcorn stehen lassen.


flo


----------



## mkberlin (28. Februar 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... es wäre mir neu das andy in berlin tätig war. im zitierten post gings um die mtb-station BERLIN...  kannst also 's popcorn stehen lassen.
> 
> 
> flo



...uuups, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, war wohl zu früh am morgen!?  
ich dachte er meinte andys shop, sorry!


----------



## andy2 (28. Februar 2008)

popcorn am fruehen morgen ist auch nicht so besonders gesund da warten wir doch bis abends


----------



## Rocky_M (28. Februar 2008)

bertel schrieb:


> Ich denke Rocky_M meint den Shop den wubu gefegt hat



Korrekt  
Wobei ich mein Altitude da auch gekauft hab 
Gab halt Prozente übern Verein...


----------



## oldschooler (28. Februar 2008)

in welchem monat des jahres 94...???


----------



## andy2 (28. Februar 2008)

fast immer


----------



## RealNBK (28. Februar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150215174692&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
Also das fand ich schon recht teuer.... sieht aber schön aus...


----------



## Rocky_M (29. Februar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> in welchem monat des jahres 94...???



Gute Frage... 
Könnte Juni gewesen sein...müsste mal auf die Quittung schauen.
Wieso ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (29. Februar 2008)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> Gute Frage...
> Könnte Juni gewesen sein...müsste mal auf die Quittung schauen.
> Wieso ?



... oldschooler spricht mit andy  eher nicht mit dir 

ciao
flo


----------



## Rocky_M (29. Februar 2008)

Um's OT mal zu Ende zu bringen: Hab's jetzt auch gerafft *vordieStirnschlag*


----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250219096807&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

ist jetzt zwar nicht so abgehoben wie die gummiteile fürs klein aber genau die gleichen reifen hab ich vor 2 mon für n 5er das stück gekauft. ist toll zu sehen was die worte yeti+panaracer+kult so alles für die brieftasche bewirken können.

seb


----------



## luxuzz (1. März 2008)

dann verkauf deine wieder ^^...
Sind halt Mäntel für Retrofans


----------



## Owl Hollow (1. März 2008)

also ich würde vielleicht in meinem Reifenstapel auch noch solche finden... und sie auch für weniger hergeben...
happy trails


----------



## mete (1. März 2008)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> also ich würde vielleicht in meinem Reifenstapel auch noch solche finden... und sie auch für weniger hergeben...
> happy trails



Ich hab' seinerzeit 10 Satz für 80,- gekauft, ist aber auch ein vergleichsweise guter Reifen im Gegensatz zu dem, was sonst so an Skinwallreifen zu bekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tunfaire (1. März 2008)

hmmh, also ich find die echt ganz schick.
können die von den eigenschaften her mit "normalen" reifen mithalten?

@hollow: für wieviel weniger, als den fünfer, den elipse gezahlt hat, würdest du sie denn hergeben wollen?..


----------



## Splatter666 (2. März 2008)

Ich hatte die auch unter Beobachtung...
Und hab immernoch Interesse...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## armin-m (2. März 2008)

Schön an meinem Satz ist, dass die recht penetrant riechen wenn sie
warm werden (weil man sie z.B. mal 2 Stunden gefahren hat)

*ITS NOT A BUG - ITS A FEATURE*  

==> Dann werden das Rad nicht so leicht geklaut wenn mans mal kurz stehen lässt  

Setdem wird das Rad nach der Benutzung in den Keller verbannt und darf nicht
mehr mit in die Wohnung...


----------



## tunfaire (2. März 2008)

oh! wonach riechen die denn dann? nach schweiß? und wenn man selbst dicht neben dem rad steht, ist´s am schlimmsten? -> dann haben die dinger vielleicht einfach viel rollwiderstand?

aber sehr konsequent, daß das bike danach in dem keller verbrannt wird!

ähhm und nochmal deutlich: wenn jemand einen satz zu verkaufen, hat würde ich mich über pn freuen..


----------



## mete (2. März 2008)

tunfaire schrieb:


> oh! wonach riechen die denn dann? nach schweiß? und wenn man selbst dicht neben dem rad steht, ist´s am schlimmsten? -> dann haben die dinger vielleicht einfach viel rollwiderstand?
> 
> aber sehr konsequent, daß das bike danach in dem keller verbrannt wird!
> 
> ähhm und nochmal deutlich: wenn jemand einen satz zu verkaufen, hat würde ich mich über pn freuen..



Hmm..meine riechen nicht, aber ich beschäftige mich auch nicht so eigehend damit. Nein, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht sind eigentlich super und der Grip auch, ich nutze sie als Schnee- und Schlammreifen auch am modernen Rad .


----------



## elsepe (2. März 2008)

kann mich auch noch nicht beschweren. n radhändler meinte nur zu mir das sie sich wohl sehr schnell abnutzen. mal schauen bin noch keine 200 km gefahren....


----------



## BonelessChicken (2. März 2008)

tunfaire schrieb:


> aber sehr konsequent, daß das bike danach in dem keller *verbrannt* wird!



Ich hoffe, daß das nicht jeder macht, der diese Reifen fährt .
Ansonsten hätte ich gerne Fotos .
armin-m hat es vorerst nur verbannt.


----------



## elsepe (2. März 2008)

armins räder brennen doch auch gar nicht....wegens dem alumnium


----------



## Owl Hollow (2. März 2008)

...hab übrigens heute nachgeschaut, hab mich getäuscht, habe doch keine solchen Reifen mehr...
happy trails


----------



## LLcoolfreak (2. März 2008)

Wird eigentlich alles zu Gold, was Grafton mal hergestellt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (2. März 2008)

voralledem weil fast jeder ina Metallwerkstatt so ein Ding herstellen kann...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. März 2008)

der maxximum katalog für schlanke 35,50 euro    


http://cgi.ebay.de/DEALER-KATALOG-R...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


wer will meinen für 25 euro ?


----------



## andy2 (3. März 2008)

oh ich habe da noch was ganz feines muss ich mal listen wenn ich es finde storck katalog bj 90 glaube ich


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. März 2008)

scho weng arg find ich...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320221858866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## luxuzz (5. März 2008)

scho weng arg find ich...

Was soll das zum teufel heißen 
Bislang gibs noch kein Translator bei Goggle für solche Sprachen


----------



## andy1 (5. März 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> scho weng arg find ich...
> 
> Was soll das zum teufel heißen
> Bislang gibs noch kein Translator bei Goggle für solche Sprachen



heisst das nicht:

"scho *a* weng arg "   ?

Ich war mal ne zeitlang in Coburg, da haben sie auch so ein "Deutsch" geschwätzt... schwer zu verstehen!


----------



## Protorix (5. März 2008)

das ist schlimm 
ueber 60 mio deutsche koennen kein bayrisch !


----------



## andy2 (5. März 2008)

der zahnarztindustry scheint es gut zu gehen

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160213509723&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## oldschooler (5. März 2008)

naja, dafür war sein backfire nicht gerade ein goldesel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (5. März 2008)

Heiland Muter Maria Gottes 1025 Dollar wow!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. März 2008)

Mal eine etwas überteuerte "Arbeitnehmenkurbel"  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220206543876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## andy1 (5. März 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Mal eine etwas überteuerte "Arbeitnehmenkurbel"
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220206543876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012




ok, dann verlange ich für meine NOS STX Special Edition-Kurbel 100


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. März 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> ok, dann verlange ich für meine NOS STX Special Edition-Kurbel 100



OK, das wäre fair von Dir, immerhin sind bei Dir ja sicherlich die Kurbelschrauben mit dabei


----------



## HOTBREEZE (5. März 2008)

Immerhin war ein  2.Satz zum 1.Satz Zahnräder dabei.


----------



## GT-Man (6. März 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> das ist schlimm
> ueber 60 mio deutsche koennen kein bayrisch !



Es muss ja auch "bayerisch" heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (6. März 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> scho weng arg find ich...
> 
> Was soll das zum teufel heißen
> Bislang gibs noch kein Translator bei Goggle für solche Sprachen



ich hätte zum besseren Verständnis schreiben sollen:
_des is fei scho weng arg_

Und: ich komm aus Franken, das ist nicht Bayern


----------



## andy1 (6. März 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> OK, das wäre fair von Dir, immerhin sind bei Dir ja sicherlich die Kurbelschrauben mit dabei



Nöö, die habe ich jetzt nicht dabei aber auf Wunsch geht das schon.
Ich habe das mal zum Anlass genommen um meine Kurbeln einzustellen, vielleicht ist das schon ein zu früher Vorgriff auf das evtl. unverständlich hohe Ergebnis


----------



## stadtguerillero (8. März 2008)

Hallo!
Hab da einen Rahmen an der Angel.
ct two steht drauf. Hauptrahmen hellblau, Hinterbau silberfarben.
4gelenker! mit dämpfer.
Google war nix!
Fast nix: 2links hier ausm Forum aus 2004!
Ebaylinks.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bezüglich Infos?

Foto kann ich Ende der Woche reinstellen.


----------



## roesli (8. März 2008)

Was genau hat das mit überteuerten Teilen aus historischer MTB-Geschichte zu tun?

ratlos, 
Rosenbaum


----------



## Edelziege (8. März 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Was genau hat das mit überteuerten Teilen aus historischer MTB-Geschichte zu tun?
> 
> ratlos,
> Rosenbaum



Moin Roesli,

vielleicht geht es nicht um das Gold, sondern um die ...? Dann würde es doch evtl. passen?

Nur so eine Idee,
Georg


----------



## stadtguerillero (8. März 2008)

Ein Rahmen ist doch ein Fahrradteil oder?


----------



## stadtguerillero (8. März 2008)

Ok, werde woanders im Forum fragen.
Nix für ungut.


----------



## ronmen (8. März 2008)

- IBC steht für *I*nternet *B*ike *C*ommunity
 Bike steht im eng/de Wörterbuch und heisst so viel wie Fahrrad 

1 und 1 machr zwei - zusammengesetztes Substantiv
Fahrrad +Rahmen = Fahrradrahmen

was uns zu folgendem führt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradrahmen

Vlt sollte das mit in die FAQ kommen 

Ausserdem - falscher Thread..
Mach einfach einen neuen Beotrag im classic forum direkt auf.


----------



## stadtguerillero (8. März 2008)

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht.
Hatte ich kurzzeitig verdrängt, wegen des Rahmens (hier natürlich Fahrradrahmen, sind ja hier bei der IBC).


----------



## ronmen (10. März 2008)

...Titan

[..],dass das FAT Ti die überseebucht nicht allzu lange sieht, war klar.. -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250224281171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (10. März 2008)

stadtguerillero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab da einen Rahmen an der Angel.
> ct two steht drauf. Hauptrahmen hellblau, Hinterbau silberfarben.
> 4gelenker! mit dämpfer.
> ...



ot um die diskussion zu beenden. du willst wissen ob der rahmen shicce ist ? 
- 

ja. ct two war ne marke die radac vertriebn hat so von 98 bis 01 oder so. also definitiv nix klassiches. günstig schon als uvp mit nsync und dnm komponenten oder so - ich erinnere jedenfalls dass denen selbst suntour zuteuer war damals. . die haben rahmen vertrieben die sahen aus wie heute ausm baumarkt, udn die damals üblichen intense viergelenk kopien. das ist das was ich ausm kopf rekapituliere - waren aber afaik auch im bike workshop drin. also da mal suchen - klassik im sinne dieses subforums definitiv nicht.


----------



## LLcoolfreak (10. März 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> ...Titan
> 
> [..],dass das FAT Ti die überseebucht nicht allzu lange sieht, war klar.. -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250224281171&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015



Hopla, $1500,- habe es gestern noch zu $900,- oder 999,- sofortkauf gesehen, war schwer am überlegen.


----------



## stadtguerillero (11. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ot um die diskussion zu beenden. du willst wissen ob der rahmen shicce ist ?
> -
> 
> ja. ct two war ne marke die radac vertriebn hat so von 98 bis 01 oder so. also definitiv nix klassiches. günstig schon als uvp mit nsync und dnm komponenten oder so - ich erinnere jedenfalls dass denen selbst suntour zuteuer war damals. . die haben rahmen vertrieben die sahen aus wie heute ausm baumarkt, udn die damals üblichen intense viergelenk kopien. das ist das was ich ausm kopf rekapituliere - waren aber afaik auch im bike workshop drin. also da mal suchen - klassik im sinne dieses subforums definitiv nicht.



 
Besten dank, Thema durch.


----------



## rasaldul (11. März 2008)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Hopla, $1500,- habe es gestern noch zu $900,- oder 999,- sofortkauf gesehen, war schwer am überlegen.


bei $1000 (~650 euro) "schwer überlegen"?


----------



## andy2 (11. März 2008)

naja war ja keines der ersten dafuer wuerde ich auch nicht sonderlich zahlen.


----------



## rasaldul (11. März 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> naja war ja keines der ersten dafuer wuerde ich auch nicht sonderlich zahlen.


wer eines der ersten hat/hatte ist da auch nicht wirklich hinterher, die kosten dafür allerdings dementsprechend.


----------



## stephdeluxe (19. März 2008)

Passt zwar nur halb, aber 500â¬ fÃ¼r so ein olles Stevens....! das ding hat ja neu keine 1000 Mark gekostet. Da ist ja einer mÃ¤chtig optimistisch:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Stevens-Mountain...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. März 2008)

aha 7kg wiegt es also....


----------



## andy2 (19. März 2008)

und jeden tag steht ein dummer auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephdeluxe (19. März 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> aha 7kg wiegt es also....



das fand ich auch recht eigenartig....


----------



## Effendi Sahib (19. März 2008)

stephdeluxe schrieb:


> Passt zwar nur halb, aber 500 für so ein olles Stevens....! das ding hat ja neu keine 1000 Mark gekostet. Da ist ja einer mächtig optimistisch:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Stevens-Mountain...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da sind wir wieder beim Thema Kultfaktor der STX


----------



## zaskar-le (7. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120239351642&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=002

Leute, die Stütze ist *gebraucht*...


----------



## Splatter666 (7. April 2008)

Ich fang auch bald an eB.. zu boykottieren:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320233937196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370035909769&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024

Ciao, Splat


----------



## zaskar-le (7. April 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320233937196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011



ich -ähh- brauchte sie halt dringend.


----------



## oldschooler (7. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220217923781&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

is zwar nicht wirklich vergoldet, aber bei 200euro neupreis und steter verfügbarkeit schon stramm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (7. April 2008)

> ich -ähh- brauchte sie halt dringend.


man man man  

Die Auktion hat mir fast den Abend versaut  
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Davidbelize (7. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120239351642&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=002
> 
> Leute, die Stütze ist *gebraucht*...




83 euro war meine schmerzgrenze aber das hätt ich nicht gedacht....


----------



## joines (8. April 2008)

und gleich noch was....

Panaracer Smoke Lite NOS auf Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270224995120&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123
Die Preise steigen senkrecht


----------



## BonelessChicken (8. April 2008)

joines schrieb:


> und gleich noch was....
> 
> Panaracer Smoke Lite NOS auf Ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270224995120&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNAE:1123
> Die Preise steigen senkrecht



108 Euro das Paar...
Wünsche dem Verkäufer viel Spaß beim Nachmessen der tatsächlichen Reifenbreite.

Ich wage nämlich zu behaupten, daß diese Reifen, obwohl diese mit einer Breite von 1.9 angegeben sind (und das wahrscheinlich auch auf dem Reifen selbst steht), tatsächlich nur 1.7 breit sind. Die Stollen sehen kleiner aus, als bei einem "richtigen" 1.9er.

So ein Exemplar habe ich auch zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. April 2008)

und dabei handelt es sich um zwei hinterradreifen und nicht um einen panaracer DART und einen panaracer SMOKE.


----------



## BonelessChicken (8. April 2008)

Gut, es gab Zeiten, da gab es nur den Smoke und der wurde dann auch vorne gefahren.


----------



## newsboy (8. April 2008)

genau... 1990/91 in der standard version.


----------



## Jerzy (8. April 2008)

Und die Kurven waren dann echt lustig
Lenken ... - und irgendwann machte es knack 

Und mann war drin
Aber der SOUND 

Das waren Zeiten


----------



## BonelessChicken (8. April 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> genau... 1990/91 in der standard version.



Hmm, muß ich passen. Ab wann gab es die Lite Version denn?


----------



## newsboy (8. April 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Hmm, muß ich passen. Ab wann gab es die Lite Version denn?



scheinbar so ab 1994...  

a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (8. April 2008)

ich fahr den Smoke vorne und find den absolut perfekt! Aber ich hab ja auch schon als einziger den TimbukII gelobt 

...bin wohl eher nicht so die Referenz.


----------



## andy2 (8. April 2008)

das ist doch mit allem so, je weniger einer fahren kann desto mehr braucht er high tech


----------



## zaskar-le (8. April 2008)

...ich wars übrigens nicht, habe nur bis EUR 102,00 geboten


----------



## andy2 (9. April 2008)

also entweder hast du getraeumt oder 107,50 geboten


----------



## zaskar-le (9. April 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> also entweder hast du getraeumt oder 107,50 geboten



weder noch. 102,irgendwas eingegeben, dann bei der Bestätigung informiert bekommen, dass noch einer höher ist in den Sekunden davor. 
Dann ernüchtert abgebrochen, also erscheint das Gebot nicht.


----------



## andy2 (9. April 2008)

also hast du nicht geboten;-)


----------



## zaskar-le (9. April 2008)

gewiss, andy


----------



## elsepe (9. April 2008)

einer muss ja recht haben   
und zu wem passt recht haben mehr als zum andy2


----------



## Fres (9. April 2008)

also wenn du unbedingt solche reifen haben willst für den preis verkauf ich dir auch meinen satz neue smokes lite skinwall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (9. April 2008)

ich hab mich schon geÃ¤rgert das ich meinen satz fÃ¼r 50â¬ verkauft habe.
aber es soll ja keiner hier sich ne gÃ¼ldne nase basteln. ich hoffe immer das wenn ich faire preise mache die andern sich von anstecken lassen.

der altruistische
seb


----------



## zaskar-le (9. April 2008)

Fres schrieb:


> also wenn du unbedingt solche reifen haben willst für den preis verkauf ich dir auch meinen satz neue smokes lite skinwall...



Aha...

@seb:


----------



## andy2 (9. April 2008)

es geht nicht ums rechthaben sondern ums genaue ausdruecken, das ist wichtig und es ist ein grosser unterschied ob ich etwas getan habe oder etwas tun wollte, aber wahrscheinlich versteht ihr das nicht wirklich wenn ihr immer meint es ginge ums rechthaben, es gibt kein recht und kein unrecht absolutismen existieren wohl nach einstein nicht


----------



## elsepe (9. April 2008)

ich steh einfach auf deine kommentare, echt.
und ich hab bisher noch nix wirklich falsches von dir gefunden. von daher nimms als beifall. immer noch schnee?


----------



## DerAlex (10. April 2008)

Andy, schön, dass Dir manche Recht geben, aber da hast Du wohl ein paar Ebenen / Systeme vertauscht. Relativität bezieht sich nicht auf Sprache. Es gibt sehr wohl genau definiertes Recht. Aussagen können absolut korrekt sein (innerhalb von Systemem; Mathe, Recht etwa). 
Problematisch wird es bei Aussagen über die Welt. Da weiss man nichts genaues nicht. Da war Einstein schon weiter, als die meisten Wissenschaftler heute...


----------



## Nikki77 (10. April 2008)

könnt ihr mal wieder on-topic gehen, diese ganze rumlaberei löschen und nicht jede aussage von andy2 zwanghaft zu kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (12. April 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120242700443&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

normal gehen die dinger fÃ¼r 20-25 â¬ weg


----------



## andy2 (12. April 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Andy, schön, dass Dir manche Recht geben, aber da hast Du wohl ein paar Ebenen / Systeme vertauscht. Relativität bezieht sich nicht auf Sprache. Es gibt sehr wohl genau definiertes Recht. Aussagen können absolut korrekt sein (innerhalb von Systemem; Mathe, Recht etwa).
> Problematisch wird es bei Aussagen über die Welt. Da weiss man nichts genaues nicht. Da war Einstein schon weiter, als die meisten Wissenschaftler heute...




relativitaet bezieht sich auf alles und jedes, absolut ist nichts, solange du aber in einem bezugssystem bleibst und dieses nicht verlaesst gibt es verlaessliche stimmige aussagen, das hast du richtig zusammengefasst, aber von absolut in definierten systemen zu reden ist etwas zu viel, schliesslich handelt es sich hierbei ja nur um von menschen definierte raeume.


----------



## DerAlex (13. April 2008)

Andy (und alle anderen schlagt mich nicht), ganz kurz:
Dass nichts absolut ist, stimmt nicht. Z.B. muss jeder, ob er will oder nicht, dem Identitätssatz immer absolute Gültigkeit zuerkennen. Ohne den geht nix. Selbst wenn man Aussagen über die Welt (und die Erkenntnis derselben) mit einbezieht, muss man absolut voraussetzen, dass es eine Einheitliche und immer die Selbe ist. Das ist nicht beweisbar (auch für Einstein nicht), aber es ist eine Setzung, ohne die gar nichts ausgesagt oder bewiesen werden kann. Die Relativität kommt immer erst im Inhalt der Aussagen zum Vorschein, nicht in den Vorausetzungen aller Aussagen.


----------



## breeze (13. April 2008)

Ist schon 3 Wochen her.

MORATI KURBEL.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110235298288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## andomar (14. April 2008)

finde einige preise die für syncros teile bezahlt werden durchaus bemerkenswert....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300212156393
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120239351642


----------



## goegolo (14. April 2008)

Das geht noch eine Spur heftiger mit Revos für über 300


----------



## newsboy (14. April 2008)

die auktion läuft noch... aber ein schnäppchen vermiese ich, glaube ich,  niemandem mehr.


----------



## Hellspawn (14. April 2008)

war auch schon mal günstiger:
XTR Umwerfer FD-M900 für 53,99Eur


----------



## andomar (14. April 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> war auch schon mal günstiger:
> XTR Umwerfer FD-M900 für 53,99Eur



die verunstaltende purple schraube macht eben den seltenheitswert aus...


----------



## suntour (15. April 2008)

Pedale, 9/16, NOS

BMX SHIMANO DX PEDALE rot lächerliche 96

 
BMX SHIMANO DX PEDALE blau für 121


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (16. April 2008)

Man kann mit Purple noch mehr erreichen wollen..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160229838872


----------



## andomar (16. April 2008)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Man kann mit Purple noch mehr erreichen wollen..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160229838872



350 kracher ist echt ein brüller!     

eigentlich müßte es wegen der lila rädchen schmerzensgeld-rabatt geben...


----------



## DerAlex (20. April 2008)

Nicht nur Öl wird teuer, auch Papier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120245021157


----------



## goegolo (21. April 2008)

Ts ts, 37,16  + Versand für STX RC Shifter.


----------



## roesli (21. April 2008)

...vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass exakt diese Hebel auch noch neu als Ersatzteile bei Shimano erhältlich sind. Für etwa 35 Euro...


----------



## stephdeluxe (23. April 2008)

Es geht noch Härter!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Schalthe...ryZ77610QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar-le (23. April 2008)

stephdeluxe schrieb:


> Es geht noch Härter!



...vielleicht sollte ich einmal meine NOS STI´s XTR 900 auf den Markt werfen, scheint ein guter Zeitpunkt zu sein. 
Doch Obacht: es geht ja hier um den STX-Kult. Schwer, da mitzuhalten.


----------



## Svader (23. April 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...vielleicht sollte ich einmal meine NOS STI´s XTR 900 auf den Markt werfen, scheint ein guter Zeitpunkt zu sein.
> Doch Obacht: es geht ja hier um den STX-Kult. Schwer, da mitzuhalten.



 

hab schon mal ne olle Altus STI vom Schrott für rund 40 verkauft


----------



## Protorix (23. April 2008)

sind jetzt alle bescheuert oder was? 

STX STI 70 euro 
yo eddy rahmen mit yo eddi gabel 299 euro 

irgendwas stimmt doch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (23. April 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> irgendwas stimmt doch nicht mehr



Es ist einfach nicht berechenbar. 
Meine NOS Roox-Stütze 29,4 (!) ist neulich für EUR 3,80 weggegangen


----------



## andy1 (24. April 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> sind jetzt alle bescheuert oder was?
> 
> STX STI 70 euro
> ...
> ...



Meine STX-STI-Special Edition mit Chromica-Finish in NOS-Zustand (tatsächlich nie benutzt worden) hätte demnach ja mind. noch mehr bringen müssen, lag aber auf jeden Fall drunter, evtl wars die Hälfe... weiss ich nicht mehr so genau


----------



## Kint (24. April 2008)

stephdeluxe schrieb:


> Es geht noch Härter!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Schalthe...ryZ77610QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



bieter s...n (0) gebote :

8,00
15,00
22,00
24,00
26,00

bieter 6...n (0) gebote : 

45,00
55,00
60,00
65,00
70,00

ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## newsboy (24. April 2008)

£ 140.- auch relativ viel für ne sattelstütze...


----------



## stanley msh (24. April 2008)

Du wolltest sie wohl HABEN?Oder bist du neidisch?haha das war ein sauberer DEAL,das Päckchen ist schon bei der Post.So macht E-bay Spaß, die Dinger Waren meine, jetzt gehören die Dinger jemand anderen,der damit glücklich ist, jedem das seine!!!


----------



## Kint (24. April 2008)

stanley msh schrieb:


> Du wolltest sie wohl HABEN?Oder bist du neidisch?haha das war ein sauberer DEAL,das Päckchen ist schon bei der Post.So macht E-bay Spaß, die Dinger Waren meine, jetzt gehören die Dinger jemand anderen,der damit glücklich ist, jedem das seine!!!



klar, deswegen hab ich ja auch geboten. ach ne, brauchte ich ja gar nicht, das hast du ja für mich erledigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YoKris (24. April 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> sind jetzt alle bescheuert oder was?
> 
> yo eddy rahmen mit yo eddi gabel 299 euro
> 
> irgendwas stimmt doch nicht mehr



Warum!?! Auch wenn man bei dem Rahmen u. Gabel die Konsistenz nur schwer einschätzen kann. Allein die Gabel ist min. 175  wert. 

Du musst deine Schmerzgrenze nur den Marktpreisen anpassen!  

//yo


----------



## Protorix (24. April 2008)

....wenn man ein bisschen mitdenkt dann kommt man schon drauf wie ich das meine ...


----------



## Exekuhtot (24. April 2008)

Für den Preis hätte ich es ohne es vorher gesehen zu haben gekauft... egal welche Größe und Farbe!


----------



## Kint (24. April 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Warum!?! Auch wenn man bei dem Rahmen u. Gabel die Konsistenz nur schwer einschätzen kann. Allein die Gabel ist min. 175  wert.
> 
> Du musst deine Schmerzgrenze nur den Marktpreisen anpassen!
> 
> //yo



ich glaube protorix meinte das eher etwas anders... mehr so im sinne von für nur 4 pärchen stx sti bekommst du *schon *ein yoeddyset.... wenn cih falsch liege korrigiere man mich aber die verhältnislosigkeit fällt auch serh schön beim Gt vergleich zwischen D und Uk auf....dort gehen manchmal rahmen für 1/5 des deutschen preises über die theke....


----------



## YoKris (24. April 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> ....wenn man ein bisschen mitdenkt dann kommt man schon drauf wie ich das meine ...



Dann poste doch einfach in den richtigen Thread!

Aber das Verhältnis ist schon bedauernswert, da hast du defintiv recht!


----------



## Protorix (24. April 2008)

wie kint sagte ... 
4 päärchen doofer stx und ich bekomme einen yo eddy  das ist einfach krass ... 

ich war eher sprachlos als er fuer 299 weg ging ... normal beobachte ich keinen wenn ich kein geld habe 
299 haett eihc gehabt aber nein L ... ich brauche S oder M  es gibt immer einen trost


----------



## Deleted 24193 (25. April 2008)

nabend bzw. morgen,

ich war mal so frei mir das yo eddy unter den nagel zu reissen. meiner meinung nach sollte es ein m sein, höchstens ein m/l. ich kann mich aber auch täuschen  . die syncros stütze habe ich gleich auch genommen. denke die wird 29,4 sein und er hat nur etwas schlecht gemessen. es sollten ja alle knapp unter 29,4 sein, sonst würde sie ja nicht in den rahmen passen. einen satz tretlager zum einpressen mit titanachse und xtr umwerfer gibts auch noch dazu  . wenn ich das packet bekommen melde ich mich...

gruß roter


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. April 2008)

Du Glücklicher! Aber sowas passiert allen mal früher oder später. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## tune-toni (25. April 2008)

Welcher gamsige Goldi wird sich wohl dieses Kleinod über den Teich ziehen können: http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Mountain-Go...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Wäre die Geiss grösser würde ich Widder stierig und schwach ...

Auch wenn´s im verkehrten Fred ist, ´s muß jetzt raus und vor allem unter die richtigen Leute!

Antonio-Toniolo


----------



## HOTBREEZE (26. April 2008)

tune-toni schrieb:


> Welcher gamsige Goldi wird sich wohl dieses Kleinod über den Teich ziehen können: http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Mountain-Go...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Wäre die Geiss grösser würde ich Widder stierig und schwach ...
> 
> Auch wenn´s im verkehrten Fred ist, ´s muß jetzt raus und vor allem unter die richtigen Leute!
> ...




Is ja´n ganz lecker Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breeze (27. April 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht, eine TITANFLASCHE !
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290223232837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## HOTBREEZE (27. April 2008)

Ich denke ein normaler Preis für NOS, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320243143085&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## ronmen (28. April 2008)

RS Mag 21 NOS - stolzer preis

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270230431796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## andomar (28. April 2008)

und ich dachte schon vor ein paar wochen ich hätte mit 45 euro für ein 910er zu viel bezahlt...

xtr 900 schaltwerk für 84 euro:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170210623851


----------



## stylefaktor (29. April 2008)

...alten bleichen Gummi 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140226007498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Ja, alte Reifen, und auch NOS Felgen werden wir hier noch so einige sehen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Verkäufer!


----------



## fredeckbert (30. April 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110246921512


----------



## elsepe (30. April 2008)

85  für lx stis  
hab zwar keine aversion gegen die lx wie andere hier aber das geld sind sie definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## andomar (7. Mai 2008)

es geht in die heiße phase (noch 50 Min) und es wird spannend wieviel einige doch für bereit sind  für eine handvoll aufkleber auszugeben (aktuell 35 Euro):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200219653054

hätte sie auch gerne gehabt aber da sagt meine vernunft nun definitiv nein...


----------



## andy2 (7. Mai 2008)

generell gilt in diesem threat das keine laufenden auktionen gepostet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (8. Mai 2008)

Will jemand STX Schalthebel NOS für 45Euro inkl. Versand?
Hätte da noch welche....


----------



## wubu (18. Mai 2008)

und weiter gehts:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270236531295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Protorix (18. Mai 2008)




----------



## elsepe (19. Mai 2008)

wär dann mal schön zu sehen wenn sich jemand alle decals an eienm rahmen pappt


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Mai 2008)

40 euro für Manitou III Elastomere ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330236888416


wer will mein NOS Manitou EFC Softride Kit für 39 Euro ?


----------



## Janikulus (27. Mai 2008)

XT Daumenschalthebel für 85Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160241000137&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

war mir dann doch zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (27. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bremshebel-Graft...yZ100245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


wären sie wenigstens neu und ovp, hätte man schon anfangen können zu diskutieren, aber das.....  
und sogar ohne gummis;-)


----------



## oldschooler (31. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300221195650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

eigentlich hätt ich ihn gebrauchen können, aber bei 40 euro kam ich schon ins grübeln...


----------



## goegolo (31. Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht, 61 für einen 130mm Syncros Vorbau  : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220238486847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## mini.tom (1. Juni 2008)

der hammer         
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180245824604
mfg
tom


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. Juni 2008)

STM UpSideDown-Gabel + Answer Manitou Vorbau für schlappe 334,37 ...


----------



## sebse (2. Juni 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> STM UpSideDown-Gabel + Answer Manitou Vorbau für schlappe 334,37 ...



wollt ich auch gerade  posten - und das für ne , so wie es aussieht, elastomer version ohne dämpfer 

aber ersazteile sind selten und man nimmt was es giebt


----------



## barbarienracer (4. Juni 2008)

Schönheit hat eben seinen Preis
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260242505158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## Hellspawn (4. Juni 2008)

barbarienracer schrieb:


> Schönheit hat eben seinen Preis
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260242505158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



und auf den Fotos kann man nicht mal richtig was erkennen ...


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320256582239&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

wer der schon? auch nicht schlecht für nen gebrauchten evolution...


----------



## andomar (4. Juni 2008)

barbarienracer schrieb:


> Schönheit hat eben seinen Preis
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260242505158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



UNFASSBAR! zum fünffachen normalpreis! 
ich hätte unter diesen umständen auch noch eins abzugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (5. Juni 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> UNFASSBAR! zum fünffachen normalpreis!
> ich hätte unter diesen umständen auch noch eins abzugeben...



wo bekommst du denn "normal" fuer 34e ein unbenutztes m900 schaltwerk??

carsten


----------



## andomar (5. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wo bekommst du denn "normal" fuer 34e ein unbenutztes m900 schaltwerk??
> carsten



also ich habe zwei quasi fast neuwertige 910er aus der Bucht. 
das eine habe ich vor 2 Monaten für 38 euro, das andere vor 6 Monaten für 46 euro bekommen.
wahrscheinlich wirst du mir jetzt erzählen daß ein 910er eben kein 900er ist... ? ;-) liegt aber wohl eher daran daß jetzt hochsaison ist... 
ist ja auch eigentlich nix dagegen einzuwenden wenn man überhöhte preise für etwas bezahlt wenn man es eben unbedingt sofort haben will - aber gleich ein vielfaches... ???


----------



## CarstenB (5. Juni 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> also ich habe zwei quasi fast neuwertige 910er aus der Bucht.
> das eine habe ich vor 2 Monaten für 38 euro, das andere vor 6 Monaten für 46 euro bekommen.
> wahrscheinlich wirst du mir jetzt erzählen daß ein 910er eben kein 900er ist... ? ;-) liegt aber wohl eher daran daß jetzt hochsaison ist...
> ist ja auch eigentlich nix dagegen einzuwenden wenn man überhöhte preise für etwas bezahlt wenn man es eben unbedingt sofort haben will - aber gleich ein vielfaches... ???



ja, 900 ist nicht 910 und neuwertig ist halt nicht neu. aber ich geb dir recht, es ist schon sehr viel. angebot und nachfrage, wie immer.

carsten


----------



## barbarienracer (5. Juni 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, 900 ist nicht 910 und neuwertig ist halt nicht neu. aber ich geb dir recht, es ist schon sehr viel. angebot und nachfrage, wie immer.
> 
> carsten



letzten wurde ein NOS verteigert in USA für 255$ excl. Porto versteht sich


----------



## barbarienracer (5. Juni 2008)

die Versteigerung hier wird sicher auch ein riesen Hit werden
man beachte noch 3 Tage Laufzeit

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290235400435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

es sind halt nicht alle Pleite


----------



## andy2 (5. Juni 2008)

ob sie auch so bruchgefaehrdet sind wie die ibs sachen kommen ja aus der gleichen kiste


----------



## barbarienracer (5. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> ob sie auch so bruchgefaehrdet sind wie die ibs sachen kommen ja aus der gleichen kiste



stimmt das ist ja der ,schön siehts ja aus aber soll ja nicht immer halten, naja für den Preis kann mans ja mal versuchen


----------



## Protorix (5. Juni 2008)

ich finde aber sie sehen wenigstens besser aus als die morati die gerade auf ... 750? oder mehr euro stehen


----------



## barbarienracer (5. Juni 2008)

für diese Preise gibst eine Titankurbel nach Mass und zwar bei Zynncycles
die wird bestimmt halten !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarienracer (6. Juni 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> ich finde aber sie sehen wenigstens besser aus als die morati die gerade auf ... 750? oder mehr euro stehen



stimmt schon, schöner sind sie ,die morati fand ich nie besonders ansehnlich
auf den Endpreis bin ich mal gespannt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Morati-MTB-Kurbe...yZ100240QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## barbarienracer (7. Juni 2008)

hoppla , 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Deore-X...kparms=72:552|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

sind wohl eine seltenheit


----------



## trailsurfer (7. Juni 2008)

... Kettenblätter!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260246463462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Juni 2008)

Onza Porcupine...

http://cgi.ebay.com/pair-of-tyres-O...6470&_trkparms=39:1|65:1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## B-Ston3D (7. Juni 2008)

seine anderen auktionen 
klick


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Juni 2008)

Sehr interessant, was mache so im Keller liegen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarienracer (8. Juni 2008)

ja der sammelt viel ,der name kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor
der Erlös ist aber nicht schlecht

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=320257388862


----------



## andomar (8. Juni 2008)

auch nicht grade der standardpreis für nen syncros lenker, oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250253459185


----------



## roesli (8. Juni 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> auch nicht grade der standardpreis für nen syncros lenker, oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250253459185



Vor allem nicht einen von dieser Generation....


----------



## Retrostar (8. Juni 2008)

Hab für den gleichen Lenker, vor 3 Wochen 20 bezahlt!


----------



## elsepe (8. Juni 2008)

Retrostar schrieb:


> Hab für den gleichen Lenker, vor 3 Wochen 20 bezahlt!



gehört dann aber auch eher in die kategorie schnäppchen.


----------



## barbarienracer (9. Juni 2008)

scheint mir doch ein rechtes Schnäppchen zu sein ,der Preis ist wohl
ein kleiner Ausrutscher ,brauch so was leider nicht


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2008)

so nen syncros habe ich gestern demontiert. was ich dafür bezahlt habe sage ich nach der auktion wohl lieber nicht.


----------



## stylzdavis (10. Juni 2008)

Hier sollte das eigentlich hin....

Oh Gott und ich fahre meine noch.
Schande über mich!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200229068733&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

COOK hat seinen Preis und der steigt jedes Jahr


----------



## mini.tom (10. Juni 2008)

man bekommt sie auch etwas günstiger - auch wenn nicht ganz in diesem zustand 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320252770395&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011
mfg
tom


----------



## stylzdavis (10. Juni 2008)

Hatte mal nen 100er dafür bezahlt incl. Versand, auch ohne fiesen Kratzer.
War aber auch damals schon ein guter Schnapper, kamen aus Honolulu, Hawaii  Ist schon fast 4 Jahre her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (10. Juni 2008)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Hatte mal nen 100er dafür bezahlt incl. Versand, auch ohne fiesen Kratzer.
> War aber auch damals schon ein guter Schnapper, kamen aus Honolulu, Hawaii  Ist schon fast 4 Jahre her...



glückwunsch - waren noch ein paar schöne perlen dabei ????
mfg
tom


----------



## andy2 (12. Juni 2008)

da es ein sehr hohes startgebot hat poste ich das mal bevor es abgelaufen ist,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-Racin...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> da es ein sehr hohes startgebot hat poste ich das mal bevor es abgelaufen ist,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-Racin...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Andy Du bist neuerdings so inkonsequent.
Hier hat doch noch gar niemand investiert.


----------



## andy2 (12. Juni 2008)

ist so laecherlich hoch da erlaube ich es mir einfach. kriegsgewinnler


----------



## posh26 (12. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> da es ein sehr hohes startgebot hat poste ich das mal bevor es abgelaufen ist,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-Racin...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



naja, wenn das so ist 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Strata-Ad...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wer da noch mitbietet, muss echt einen an der Waffel haben  IRRE!


----------



## andy1 (12. Juni 2008)

andy2 schrieb:


> da es ein sehr hohes startgebot hat poste ich das mal bevor es abgelaufen ist,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-Racin...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Unser Forumskollege macht auf Mischkalkulation, muss ja insgesamt was bei rumkommen  :

http://search.ebay.de/_W0QQsassZinsanerider_de


----------



## Deleted 30552 (12. Juni 2008)

hard core und nichts für schwache nerven


----------



## Biff (12. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Strata-Ad...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wer da noch mitbietet, muss echt einen an der Waffel haben  IRRE![/QUOTE]



Für eine Strata eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel.
Jens


----------



## Janikulus (13. Juni 2008)

geil! das war mal meine (erkennbar am dreckigen O), habe ich für 100Euro in uk gekauft, ein Jahr liegen lassen und für um die 100 wieder verkauft. Na wenn die für 350USD verkauft wird...



andy2 schrieb:


> da es ein sehr hohes startgebot hat poste ich das mal bevor es abgelaufen ist,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-Racin...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOTBREEZE (13. Juni 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht, hätt ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht.


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160247261289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160247256576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## Hellspawn (14. Juni 2008)

HOTBREEZE schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht, hätt ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160247261289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160247256576&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006



hm, finde ich günstig. wenn man sich anschaut, was für Precision und Paul auf den Tisch gelegt wird. Und die White sind ne ganze Stange seltener.


----------



## badbushido (19. Juni 2008)

Versand inbegriffen

cook Stütze vier Noten


----------



## YoKris (30. Juni 2008)

Was war hier denn los?!?!?!  Der Rahmen ist ja noch nicht einmal im Originalzustand!!! 

@ Tobi, es kommen auch wieder "bessere" Zeiten!


----------



## goegolo (30. Juni 2008)

Krass teuer


----------



## stylzdavis (30. Juni 2008)

Der Käufer hat 0 Feedbacks.... steht sowieso nächste Woche wieder drin.
Desert ist eh nicht meine Farbe. So eilig hab ichs ja nicht, kommt schon noch das Richtige.

Next Time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (30. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Supereigh...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
???????????
Philippe


----------



## kingmoe (5. Juli 2008)

GEBRAUCHTE rote Kooka V-Hebel für über 160,- Schleifen. Respekt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300237449678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## Exekuhtot (5. Juli 2008)

Ich habe vor einem Jahr etwa die Hälfte dafür bezahlt....


----------



## elsepe (6. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorbau-Answer-AT...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich weiss noch nicht ganz zu ende aber 6 min vor schluss schon 70 steine


----------



## Raze (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

sind die Kurbeln zur Zeit so teuer? Ich meinte mich erinnern zu können, daß eine NOS sidblaue RACE FACE für 84.- Tacken den Besitzer gewechselt hat.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&afmp=&fsop=32%26fsoo%3D2&fcl=3&frpp=50&fvi=1

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## Protorix (6. Juli 2008)

ha das finde ich immer geil 

was finden die leute an der hässlichen next LP mit den hässlichen carbonaufklebern ...


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juli 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> ha das finde ich immer geil
> 
> was finden die leute an der hässlichen next LP mit den hässlichen carbonaufklebern ...






  snap


----------



## andy1 (6. Juli 2008)

Campa-OR-Kurbelastz in NOS

für 323 Steine - nicht schlecht.

Letztens das Hercules California mit fast kompletter Icarus (wie OR)
war dagegen ein Schnapper


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Juli 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> was finden die leute an der hässlichen next LP mit den hässlichen carbonaufklebern ...



...das frage ich mich allerdings auch.
Selten so hässliche, plumpe Teile gesehen.


----------



## Hellspawn (7. Juli 2008)

ich finde sie schön. und vor allem sind sie schön leicht.
84 für ne NOS halte ich für ein Ultraschnäppchen. Die silberne für 176 ist aber schon recht teuer. Aber so um 130 oder so halte ich für normal für diese Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andomar (7. Juli 2008)

jaja die inflation...  
rechnet man jetzt bei tacho's die produktnummern in euros um?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230265405153

sieht mir sehr nach rachekauf aus... (zwei nuller-accounts zum hochpushen)


----------



## natiturner (7. Juli 2008)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Supereigh...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ???????????
> Philippe




Was soll das denn nun, "_slayer_"?  
http://cgi.ebay.de/RINGLE-SUPEREIGH...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomac_75 (7. Juli 2008)

natiturner schrieb:


> Was soll das denn nun, "_slayer_"?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RINGLE-SUPEREIGH...ryZ77586QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...  Vor allem weil er mich da gut überboten hat 

Aber jetzt will ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## elsepe (8. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Vorbau-Answer-AT...ryZ85115QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ich weiss noch nicht ganz zu ende aber 6 min vor schluss schon 70 steine



und n paar tage später deppenhaft eingestellt n fünfer


----------



## olli (10. Juli 2008)

Trek 6000 Rahmenset. Noch 10 Stunden und schon bei 200.-
Dafür konnte man vor kurzem noch komplette Trek 7000 oder 8000er Bikes kaufen - und die haben immerhin die originale TANGE TRIPPLE BUTTED BIG-FORK verbaut.

Aber wunderchön ist er, der gelbe Alurahmen, das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## elsepe (10. Juli 2008)

leigt aber auch viel am verkäufer. n forumsmitglied aus berlin hat mich schon mal darauf hingewiesen das seine artikel immer für schön viel geld weggehen und es sind wohl öfters seine kumpels die den preis ordentlich hochtreiben. ringle mojo ging bei ihn mal für 30 euro oder mehr weg. sind natürlich nur haltlose beschuldigungen aber seine sachen gehen immer für gutes geld weg, und da man leider bei ebay nicht mehr die bieterhistory anschauen kann bleiben halt nur mutmaßungen.


----------



## andy1 (10. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> leigt aber auch viel am verkäufer. n forumsmitglied aus berlin hat mich schon mal darauf hingewiesen das seine artikel immer für schön viel geld weggehen und es sind wohl öfters seine kumpels die den preis ordentlich hochtreiben. ringle mojo ging bei ihn mal für 30 euro oder mehr weg. sind natürlich nur haltlose beschuldigungen aber seine sachen gehen immer für gutes geld weg, und da man leider bei ebay nicht mehr die bieterhistory anschauen kann bleiben halt nur mutmaßungen.



ist eigentlich egal wenn jemand die Preise hochtreibt.

- Der Bieter zahlt was er zahlen möchte - er besteht allerdings durch das vermehrte Bieten die Gefahr sich anstacheln zu lassen.
- Wenns an einen Kumpel verkauft wird - die Gefahr besteht ja - dann kostet es mehr Gebühren - ebay hat dann auch gewonnen - also werden die sich nicht so toll drum kümmern.
- im Prinzip wird durch den anfangs niedrigen Preis eine erhöhte Nachfrage generiert die sonst nicht da wäre wenn der Verkäufer seinen Abverkaufsmindestpreis schon gleich fest macht - der Verkäufer spart also durch den kleinen Anfangspreis Gebühren, finde ich ok. 
Der Mindestpreis kann dann durch ein "fremdes" Gebot erreicht werden. So lassen sich genug "unentspannte" Bieter finden die sich da ranrobben.

Möglicher Vorteil: geschätze 20 - 30% Mehrerlös.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. Juli 2008)

retro-rahmen sind eben mangelware. 

und wann gibt es denn schon einmal einen nos retro-rahmen bei ebay?

hätte auch interesse am trek rahmen gehabt. aber bei dem preis muß ich einfach passen.

... und ich halte nichts von diesen spekulationen und anschuldigungen  über künstliches preise hochtreiben.


----------



## nutallabrot (10. Juli 2008)

wer einen Trek 8000 in 17" für weniger Geld haben möchte --> PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarienracer (10. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...gerade wenn der Dollar so tief steht :daumen:


----------



## Backfisch (11. Juli 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> jaja die inflation...
> rechnet man jetzt bei tacho's die produktnummern in euros um?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230265405153
> ...



Und wenn man genauer hinschaut, scheint es durchaus Gründe für die Rache zu geben.


----------



## SCM (11. Juli 2008)

*OT*
Zum Hochtreiben muss ich mal kurz meinen Senf abgeben. Das hat nix mit "Der Bieter zahlt das, was er zahlen mÃ¶chte" zu tun. Ich habe dazu mal einen Aufsatz geschrieben, hier ein kleiner Auszug:

[...]
Wie gezeigt reduziert sich der Tatbestand der WillenserklÃ¤rung nicht nur auf den Prozess der Manifestation durch das Bietsystem. Die ErklÃ¤rung muss vielmehr dem Willen desjenigen, der sie zumindest teilweise durch seine Eingaben determiniert hat, entsprechen. 
Die grundsÃ¤tzliche Bereitschaft des Bieters zur Zahlung des von ihm eingegebenen HÃ¶chstpreises ist nicht bedingungslos. Eine solche Bewertung widersprÃ¤che bereits der Inanspruchnahme des Bietagenten, welcher den Auktionspreis schrittweise und gerade nicht umgehend auf den eingegebenen HÃ¶chstbetrag anhebt.
Der Bieter gibt sein Gebot in Kenntnis dieser Funktionsweise ab und begibt sich in einen *Bieterwettstreit mit anderen Kaufinteressenten*. *Eine Auslegung der WillenserklÃ¤rung dahingehend, dass er im Rahmen seines HÃ¶chstgebotes auch eine ErhÃ¶hung des Mindestgebotes durch den VerkÃ¤ufer - denn dies soll das Pushing durch den VerkÃ¤ufer bewirken - akzeptiert, ist abwegig*. Indem der VerkÃ¤ufer Einfluss auf den Verlauf der Auktion nimmt, lehnt er die WillenerklÃ¤rung des bisher HÃ¶chstbietenden ab und widerspricht hiermit der beim Einstellen des Artikels erklÃ¤rten Bereitschaft, auch zu einem geringen Preis verkaufen zu wollen.

Der Widerspruch des VerkÃ¤ufers zum ursprÃ¼nglich ErklÃ¤rten wird noch deutlicher, wenn man sich vor Augen fÃ¼hrt, dass er bei Abgabe eines Gebotes nur hoffen kann, dass er unterhalb des bisherigen HÃ¶chstgebotes bleibt. Er mÃ¶chte den Bieter durch die *geschickte Ausnutzung des Bietagenten zur Abgabe einer WillenserklÃ¤rung bringen, die den von ihm eingegebenen Preis als Mindestpreis akzeptiert*. Die durch die Nutzung des Bietagenten automatisch abgegebene ErklÃ¤rung des Bieters ist diesem nicht mehr zurechenbar, da sie nicht mehr im Rahmen der 
ursprÃ¼nglichen Bedingungen Ã¼ber das Zustandekommen des Vertrages abgegeben wird. *Der VerkÃ¤ufer nutzt nur noch einen Programmautomatismus und  schiebt dem KÃ¤ufer eine ErklÃ¤rung unter, die von diesem nie abgegeben wurde. *
Beim gewÃ¶hnlichen Auktionsverlauf gibt der Anbieter einmal eine WE ab, entweder in Form eines verbindlichen Angebotes, oder in Form einer antezipierten ErklÃ¤rung der Annahme des 
HÃ¶chstgebotes. Jedes Gebot durch den Bietagenten ist eine WillenserklÃ¤rung der potentiellen KÃ¤ufer, welche sich abhÃ¤ngig von der Einordnung des Angebotes als AnnahmeerklÃ¤rung oder 
Angebot darstellt.  
Beim âPushingâ bleibt es jedoch nicht bei diesem VerhÃ¤ltnis. *Der Anbieter gibt in diesem Fall unter Verschleierung seiner IdentitÃ¤t eine weitere WillenserklÃ¤rung mit dem Inhalt ab, den Gegenstand nicht mehr unterhalb des von ihm eingegebenen HÃ¶chstgebotes verkaufen zu wollen. Die Reaktion des Bietagenten, ein Gebot im Rahmen des verdeckten Maximalgebots um den nÃ¤chstmÃ¶glichen ErhÃ¶hungsschritt vorzunehmen, ist nicht mehr vom generellen Abgabewillen des Bieters gedeckt.* 
Man kÃ¶nnte jedoch darauf abstellen, dass derjenige, der eine EDV-Anlage zur Abgabe von automatisierten WillenserklÃ¤rungen benutzt, durch die einer solchen Anlage innewohnende MÃ¶glichkeit der fehlerhaften Ãbermittlung, gewissen VertrauensschutzgrundsÃ¤tzen unterworfen ist. Dieses Vertrauen kann jedoch nur dem redlichen ErklÃ¤rungsempfÃ¤nger 
gegenÃ¼ber gelten. Der VerkÃ¤ufer, der einen Automatismus gegen den notwendigen generellen Abgabewillen des Bieters ausnutzt, ist in keinem Fall schutzwÃ¼rdiger ErklÃ¤rungsempfÃ¤nger. 
[...]

*Pushing ist einfach nur zum Kotzen. Pusher sind es ebenfalls.*


----------



## armin-m (11. Juli 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> *OT*
> *Pushing ist einfach nur zum Kotzen. Pusher sind es ebenfalls.*



Recht er hat der junge Jedi...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. Juli 2008)

hier mein senf dazu (ok, ok ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen):

Gott gebe mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann, den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann, und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo, es muss nicht immer cook's oder Race face sein
Salut
Philippe
http://cgi.ebay.com/STRONGLIGHT-49-...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarienracer (14. Juli 2008)

Neu ist manchmal doch billiger

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250265718179&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

siehe Santana Tandem


----------



## Tommi74 (14. Juli 2008)

barbarienracer schrieb:


> Neu ist manchmal doch billiger
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250265718179&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> siehe Santana Tandem



Hmm, von denen hab ich letztes Jahr 2 stück verkauft und mich richtig gefreut dass die 40 Euro gebracht haben.

Gibt´s die noch neu?


----------



## barbarienracer (14. Juli 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Hmm, von denen hab ich letztes Jahr 2 stück verkauft und mich richtig gefreut dass die 40 Euro gebracht haben.
> 
> Gibt´s die noch neu?



ja,ja siehe da 

http://www.santana-tandem.com/de/home/index.htm

ersatzteilpreisliste 16.6.08
49,90 Euro

übrigens die neuen SKF BAS 600 sind auch billiger gibts hier ,wahrscheinlich sind sie auch noch besser,ausser Kettenlinie ist glaub bei denen nicht einstellbar

http://www2.hibike.de/produkt/2dc5f...df81c5/SKF BAS-600 Innenlager vierkant, .html

oder da

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Kurbel+&+Innenlager/MTB+Innenlager/BAS-600+JIS+Innenlager


----------



## HOTBREEZE (14. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-Part-Se...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Juli 2008)

barbarienracer schrieb:


> für diese Preise gibst eine Titankurbel nach Mass und zwar bei Zynncycles
> die wird bestimmt halten !!!!!!!!



Haste nen Link zu denen?


----------



## barbarienracer (15. Juli 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Haste nen Link zu denen?



http://www.zinncycles.com/cranks.aspx 

die gibts aber erst ab 185mm also nur für Grosse oder Zeitfahrer geeignet .
Man müsste mal da anfragen,was die so alles machen.


----------



## roesli (15. Juli 2008)

HOTBREEZE schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bicycle-Part-Se...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247



So eine Räubergeschichte hab ich also schon lang nicht mehr gelesen


----------



## elsepe (16. Juli 2008)

wieso?er war allein inder wüste und dann hat er noch vom falschen kaktus genascht. so schnell kann es gehen das man joe breeze oder andere idole trifft. das er dann morgens das hite ride in der tasche hatte gibt der geschichte so nen hauch von twilight zone...


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Juli 2008)

artist_palocsay_lester schrieb:


> bob dillan


----------



## roesli (17. Juli 2008)

Joe Breeze schrieb:
			
		

> What a hoot! "I visited Joe Breeze in 1971..." - Was I even born then?
> The Hite-Rite didn't arrive until about 1985.
> Tommy is considering putting a Hite-Rite from our stash up on Ebay.
> Best,
> Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (20. Juli 2008)

auch spinnerei hat seine grenzen, oder?!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juli 2008)

Scheinbar nicht


----------



## muttipullover (21. Juli 2008)

Da hab ich auch noch was: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170237466158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
Gruß Steffen


----------



## YoKris (21. Juli 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch noch was: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170237466158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> Gruß Steffen


----------



## andy1 (21. Juli 2008)

Also mir ist eher das hier ein Rätsel - gebrauchte MTB-Schuhe für 71 Euro !?

Weiss jemand warum?


----------



## elsepe (21. Juli 2008)

vielleicht 43 1/3 als schuhgröße? oder es lag an schimanski statt tatort da hat es mehrere an den rechner gezogen


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Juli 2008)

... na da hat ja wohl einer (e***n) nachgeholfen  

ciao
flo


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... na da hat ja wohl einer (e***n) nachgeholfen
> 
> ciao
> flo



Es gibt immer einen zweithöchsten Bieter. Und eine Menge Leute bieten in Trippelschritten.

Es gibt aber auch ne Menge seltsamer Leute, die auf alte Schuhe scharf sind.


----------



## andy1 (21. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... na da hat ja wohl einer (e***n) nachgeholfen
> 
> ciao
> flo


nöö, nicht nachgeholfen, das wüsste ich, sind nämlich meine Schuhe gewesen
Ich dachte dass es da vielleicht 15 Euro für geben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (21. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300241046842&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

wÃ¤re auch ein kandidat gewesen. als ich das letzte mal geschaut hab waren sie weit ueber 200 â¬. danach mussen sie wohl runtergefallen und zersplittert sein.


----------



## armin-m (21. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300241046842&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> wäre auch ein kandidat gewesen. als ich das letzte mal geschaut hab waren sie weit ueber 200 . danach mussen sie wohl runtergefallen und zersplittert sein.



Als ich geschaut hatte waren sie schon bei 500,- aber das war ihm offenbar
noch immer zu wenig...


----------



## elsepe (21. Juli 2008)

ist das so etwas besonderes?


----------



## armin-m (21. Juli 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> ist das so etwas besonderes?



Eine knapp 30 Jahre alte BMX-Kurbel in NOS???

Ja! 

Ob sie allerdings mehr als 500 Wert ist? Keine Ahnung 

Wenn es Hutch gewesen wäre und sie bei .com gestanden hätte dann
wäre sie locker vierstellig gewesen...


----------



## hollo_at (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Auktionen und Preise so ansehe, dann sollte ich mal meine alten Teile aufpolieren und einstellen.
Anscheinden sind XTR Schalt/Bremshebel und Umwerfer sehr begehrt.

Hab auch noch PAUL Bremshebel in silber, ONZA Bremshebel (leider einer gerissen), Specialized Future Shock Bj 1992, Control Tech Sattelstütze 26,8mm, Specialized Canibal Reifen usw...

Mal schaun was das Zeugs bei ebay bringt.

Um was geht denn ein komplettes GT Zaskar LE Bj 1996 mit King, RaceFace Kubeln, Syncros Titan Sattelstütze und Anwer ATAC Vorbau (um nur einige Teile zu nennen) weg???
Nicht das ich es verkaufen will, aber wäre interessant wie der Marktwert ist...


----------



## Hellspawn (21. Juli 2008)

hollo_at schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Auktionen und Preise so ansehe, dann sollte ich mal meine alten Teile aufpolieren und einstellen.
> Anscheinden sind XTR Schalt/Bremshebel und Umwerfer sehr begehrt.
> 
> Hab auch noch PAUL Bremshebel in silber, ONZA Bremshebel (leider einer gerissen), Specialized Future Shock Bj 1992, Control Tech Sattelstütze 26,8mm, Specialized Canibal Reifen usw...
> ...



das ist tatsächlich alles einiges wert. Schau mal regelmäßig im Klassikforum hier rein und beobachte dort die Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (22. Juli 2008)

hollo_at schrieb:


> Um was geht denn ein komplettes GT Zaskar LE Bj 1996 mit King, RaceFace Kubeln, Syncros Titan Sattelstütze und Anwer ATAC Vorbau (um nur einige Teile zu nennen) weg???
> Nicht das ich es verkaufen will, aber wäre interessant wie der Marktwert ist...



Rahmen ohne Steuersatz: 280-320, je nach Fotos, Zustand, Beschreibung und Glück. Komplettbike 800-1000.


----------



## SCM (28. Juli 2008)

What. The. F*ck.



Läuft noch 6 Tage:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110274473249


----------



## BonelessChicken (28. Juli 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> What. The. F*ck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da geht sicher noch was. Schliesslich ist dem Zweitbietenden auch fast nichts zu teuer:
Ringle Supereight NOS für 352,52 


----------



## SCM (28. Juli 2008)

Ach, ist das der Pusher mit der purple Nabe, die mehrmals in der Bucht aufgetaucht ist?


----------



## mini.tom (28. Juli 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Da geht sicher noch was. Schliesslich ist dem Zweitbietenden auch fast nichts zu teuer:
> Ringle Supereight NOS für 352,52 



der slayer hat sie eh nicht lange dann ist sie wieder drin 
mfg
tom


----------



## barbarienracer (28. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/KOOKA-Kettenblae...yZ100243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich will ja nichts sagen


----------



## curve (29. Juli 2008)

Ich frag mich immer wieder, warum schwarze ODI Attack für mehr als 20 Euro weggehen http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290247897785
Die gibt's immer noch neu für 8,50 zu kaufen ...


----------



## Exekuhtot (30. Juli 2008)

[URL="http://cgi.ebay.de/KOOKA-Kettenblaetter-NOS-neu-Grafton-Cook-Retro-Kult_W0QQitemZ110274473249QQihZ001QQcategoryZ100243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem"]http://cgi.ebay.de/KOOKA-Kettenblaetter-NOS-neu-Grafton-Cook-Retro-Kult_W0QQitemZ110274473249QQihZ001QQcategoryZ100243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/URL]



Poah!!!

Edit sagt.... ich war zu langsam! Aber man eigentlich nicht genug drauf hinweisen....


----------



## tonicbikes (30. Juli 2008)

uih, eloxierte Kettenblätter können schön sein


----------



## barbarienracer (1. August 2008)

Die hätt ich auch noch 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300244880572&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

ich behalt sie doch noch, bei der Preissteigerung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (3. August 2008)

XT 739 Shifter für sagenhafte 61 : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150274972748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005 

Was haben die noch gleich neu gekostet?


----------



## wubu (3. August 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> XT 739 Shifter für sagenhafte 61 : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150274972748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
> 
> Was haben die noch gleich neu gekostet?




wesentlich weniger...

Ich sags ja immer wieder: mit den Leuten geht es durch! Der Retrohype ist nicht auszuhalten, da werden für JEDEN Mist Mondpreise gezahlt! Wie im Schlußverkauf, jeder hat Angst, nichts mehr zu bekommen. Ich staune ja nur noch über die Summen...  

Es bleibt einem heute auch nichts anderes mehr übrig, die Leute sitzen doch wie verdammte Glucken auf den ganzen Teilen, liegen ungenutzt in Kisten oder Vitrinen, aber keiner rückt was davon raus. Und ich kann meine Bikes nicht fertig machen, weil mir die Schalthebel fehlen!

Die erinnern mich an dieses kleine Ding in "Herr der Ringe":
"Das ist MEIN Schatz!!!"


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. August 2008)

Wir leben, so stellen wir - wie Stephen Hawking es formulierte - fest, in einer befremdlichen Welt. Das scheint in ganz besonderem Maße für die selbsternannte MTB-Classic-Szene zu gelten.


----------



## wubu (3. August 2008)

Und es wird noch besser:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300245464131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Ich hab es mir doch schon gedacht....


----------



## CarstenB (3. August 2008)

XT und XTR 8fach schalter sind schon lange relativ teuer. das hat nichts mit verrueckten sammlern zu tun, dafuer sind sie nun doch noch nicht alt und exotisch genug. liegt einfach daran, dass fuer sehr viele 8fach der standard ist und es sie schon lange nicht mehr neu gibt. ich hab mich kurz nach einfuehrung von 9fach noch "eingedeckt" und sitze nicht drauf sondern werde sie halt irgendwann selbst brauchen.

achso, macht sicher auch sinn, nicht immer ebay als massstab zu nehmen. viele teile liegen noch bei den haendlern rum und warten nur drauf, entstaubt zu werden. ist natuerlich nicht so bequem...

gruss, carsten


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. August 2008)

Und ich dachte schon meine wären teuer 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250275655349&ssPageName=ADME:L:EOISSA:DE:1123


----------



## elsepe (3. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XTR-Scha...ryZ77611QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hoppla


----------



## wubu (3. August 2008)

@öli
der Preis ist doch für die Dinger völlig normal

@elsepe
genau so eins habe ich Anfang letzten Jahres für die Hälfte gekauft! 1998 auch so eins für 80 DM!

@carsten
also ich war schon in fast jedem Laden in Berlin, habe außer haarsträubenden Erlebnissen und horrenden Preisen nichts gesehen. Alte Bestände hat niemand, hochwertige Teile schon gar nicht. Und der Spruch, der wirklich *JEDES MAL* kommt:

"Hab ich nicht da, muß ich bestellen...."

Ich wäre dir ehrlich sehr dankbar, wenn du mir nen Tip geben kannst, wo ich eben solche XT (730er) oder XTR 950 Schalthebel zu adäquaten Preisen finde! Linke scheidet damit schon mal aus.


----------



## euphras (3. August 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> @carsten
> also ich war schon in fast jedem Laden in Berlin, habe außer haarsträubenden Erlebnissen und horrenden Preisen nichts gesehen. Alte Bestände hat niemand, hochwertige Teile schon gar nicht. Und der Spruch, der wirklich *JEDES MAL* kommt:
> 
> "Hab ich nicht da, muß ich bestellen...."



Berlin ist vielleicht auch nicht das richtige Plaster dafür. Manchmal findet man noch was in Wühlkisten in kleinen Radläden in der Provinz. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren eine SL-Kurbel für nen Zehner irgendwo in Dithmarschen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (3. August 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> ...und der Spruch, der wirklich *JEDES MAL* kommt: "Hab ich nicht da, muß ich bestellen...."



...was gäbe ich darum, diesen Satz im Bikeladen wieder hören zu dürfen


----------



## Himmelsläufer (3. August 2008)

8fach Shifter gibt es ständig, sogar in neu, viel billiger geht wirklich nicht für NOS:

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Satz-Shimano-S...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. August 2008)

weißer Flite... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300245458110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


----------



## elsepe (4. August 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300244915294&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

sie scheint einfach nur unverkÃ¤uflich zu sein war schon wieder bei 400 â¬ aber das reicht wohl noch nicht


----------



## elsepe (10. August 2008)

für optimisten

http://cgi.ebay.de/Yeti-Ultimate_W0...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mini.tom (10. August 2008)

was geht denn ab ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140254996447&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (10. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> was geht denn ab ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140254996447&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> mfg
> tom



Ich bin der glückliche Verkäufer

Einfach nur baff!


----------



## SCM (10. August 2008)

Was zur Hölle....



Ich behalte dann die NOS XTR 900/910 Teile mal noch etwas. Sind wohl besser als jede Aktie.


----------



## v8mercedes (10. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> was geht denn ab ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140254996447&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> mfg
> tom






habe für meinen NOS und OVP 40 euro inkl. versand bezahlt.


----------



## mini.tom (10. August 2008)

bike24 schrieb:


> Ich bin der glückliche Verkäufer
> 
> Einfach nur baff!



ich weiss wer du bist 
lass die korken knallen 
mfg
tom


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. August 2008)

nicht schlecht
panaracer xc magic


----------



## bike24 (10. August 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> nicht schlecht
> panaracer xc magic



Da hast Du recht Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen

Stephan


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. August 2008)




----------



## Retrostar (10. August 2008)

Kaum zu glauben, wenn man überlegt was man da an Wert noch im Keller rumliegen hat!


----------



## tonicbikes (18. August 2008)

Habe leider den link nicht mehr, aber gestern Abend hat in der Bucht ein LfS mit 900er Naben und Araya´s für* 271,-!!!!!* den Besitzer gewechselt! Das ist doch nicht mehr normal, oder.......


----------



## elsepe (18. August 2008)

n halbes jahr noch dann platz die blase. gold wird schon billiger classicteile werden folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (18. August 2008)

Na, wenn da mal nicht der Ölpreis auch noch eine Rolle spielt. Klassikbikes sind ein etabliertes alternatives Fortbewegungsmittel


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. August 2008)

Ich glaube dann horte ich schnell noch 7- und 8-fach Ketten!


----------



## barbarienracer (18. August 2008)

Habe vor zwei Wochen in der Bucht einen NOS XTR 900 Umwerfer 
inkl. Versand in die Schweiz für wahnsinnige 35 Euros bekommen ,möchte betonen NOS NOS NOS,  
es ist halt einen Geduldsfrage .


----------



## andy1 (19. August 2008)

barbarienracer schrieb:


> Habe vor zwei Wochen in der Bucht einen NOS XTR 900 Umwerfer
> inkl. Versand in die Schweiz für wahnsinnige 35 Euros bekommen ,möchte betonen NOS NOS NOS,
> es ist halt einen Geduldsfrage .



da war einer drin mit Top Pull, da hatte ich einen guten Betrag für angedacht zu bieten kurz vor Schluß, leider dachte der gute Mensch nicht im Traum daran die Auktion zuende laufen zu lassen weil jemand ihm ein verlockendes Angebot gemacht hatte


----------



## goegolo (22. August 2008)

tststs, knappe 50  für ein paar Magura Hebel: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160272719618&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## roesli (23. August 2008)

... ob ein runtergenudelter Zaskar-Rahmen wirklich über 150 Euro wert ist...?


----------



## B-Ston3D (23. August 2008)

mE JA!
"keine tiefen kratzer oder beulen, 1 kleine beule (kleiner als 5 rappenstück, nicht tiefer als 1-2mm) am unterrohr, keine risse, kaum chainsuck"

der rahmen ist doch in gutem zustand..  wieso schreibt er an bastler 

"dazu: Gabel Rock shox Judy XC inkl. Tioga Alchemist ahead-set. Inkl. Tretlager"

den hätte ich gerne mitgenommen


----------



## YoKris (23. August 2008)

Ich weiß, die Auktion läuft noch! Aber hier wird wirklich mal Geld angelegt! 
Allerdings ein Verkäufer, der sich hier nicht nur Freunde gemacht hat.

Trotzdem ne geile Box! 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170251292328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## goegolo (23. August 2008)

Quasi ein Humidor, damit das Aroma erhalten und verbessert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (23. August 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Auktion läuft noch! Aber hier wird wirklich mal Geld angelegt!
> Allerdings ein Verkäufer, der sich hier nicht nur Freunde gemacht hat.
> 
> Trotzdem ne geile Box!






> Frage:What is the diameter of the seatpost? Thanks Dennis
> Antwort: 	27.2 cheers



Oh Gott, der will das doch nicht etwa verbauen?!?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. August 2008)

Na hoffentlich, diese Vitrinentypen kann ich ja ab wie Fusspilz!


----------



## TAL (23. August 2008)

Also wenn ich das hier so sehe, dann frage ich mich, ob das Marin Team Issue von 1998 in meinem Keller nicht doch noch einen erheblichen Wert hat. Alles noch original belassen, Laufleistung keine 300km. Komplett XTR, Manitou SX Titan Federgabel (die rote). Hab dann auch noch ein kaum 50km gefahrenes Marin Quake 9.0, ebenfalls alles im Originalzustand.


----------



## elsepe (23. August 2008)

dafür gibts nen wertermittlungsthread im basar.


----------



## zingel (25. August 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> ne geile Box!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170251292328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007



*Ende!*


----------



## bike24 (25. August 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Auktion läuft noch! Aber hier wird wirklich mal Geld angelegt!
> Allerdings ein Verkäufer, der sich hier nicht nur Freunde gemacht hat.
> 
> Trotzdem ne geile Box!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170251292328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007



Tja, Geldanlage hin oder her, ein wenig krank find ich das schon

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170251292328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (25. August 2008)

bike24 schrieb:


> Tja, Geldanlage hin oder her, ein wenig krank find ich das schon
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170251292328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007



Das ist jetzt nicht Euer Ernst, oder?!!?


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. August 2008)

Hmm, also ich finde für die Box ist der Preis noch fast gerechtfertigt. Alle Teile NOS und in der Box. Naja muss jeder selber wissen.^^ (Nein, ich habe es nicht gekauft)


----------



## wubu (31. August 2008)

ein Paar Schrauben...



Bekommt man auch für weniger


----------



## Protorix (31. August 2008)

schrauben hätte man kaufen sollen keine kurbeln ... 

120 euro das ist echt krank.... ich hab 2x2 crank o matics *G* in der vitrine liegen .... 
ist irgendwie schon gestört ... die alu kurbel in der vitrine weniger "wertvoll" wie die schrauben die drinnen sind


----------



## Ganimed! (1. September 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> schrauben hätte man kaufen sollen keine kurbeln ...
> 
> 120 euro das ist echt krank.... ich hab 2x2 crank o matics *G* in der vitrine liegen ....
> ist irgendwie schon gestört ... die alu kurbel in der vitrine weniger "wertvoll" wie die schrauben die drinnen sind



Na ja, da hat jemand halt nen Liebhaberpreis gezahlt oder er brauchte sie halt dringend, die Teile sind ja wirklich gut und eigentlich ihr Geld wert. Mit den Billigteilen sind die Syncros Crank o matics jedenfalls nicht im mindesten zu vergleichen.

Aber wenn ich bedenke dass ich meine Crank ´o´Matics damals als sie raus kamen für 69 DM gekauft habe (was mir damals schon recht teuer erschien) und dann nun sehe dass sich der Preis fast vervierfacht hat, da ist man echt sprachlos


----------



## oldschooler (1. September 2008)

ich stelle die frage immer mal wieder... welche schrauben passen in die crank-o's? bei meinem händler liegen nämlich noch die ringe, jedoch weiss er nicht mehr, wo er die schrauben hat...

ich würd die nämlich schon gerne verbauen...


----------



## SCM (1. September 2008)

ÃÃ¤Ã¤h...habe ich mich fÃ¼r euch irgendwo in dieser noch laufenden(!), momentan bei 70,99 Euro stehenden Auktion missverstÃ¤ndlich dahingehend ausgedrÃ¼ckt, dass es nicht nur um die BrÃ¼cke geht?



http://cgi.ebay.de/Answer-Manitou-G...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Oder sind alle vÃ¶llig verrÃ¼ckt geworden? Ich werde wohl mal kurz den Bieter anschreiben...oder was meint ihr? Ich hab fÃ¼r die komplette Gabel mit Titanschrauben(!) nur ~95 â¬ gezahlt, insofern muss da doch ein MissverstÃ¤ndnis vorliegen?


----------



## insanerider (1. September 2008)

SCM schrieb:


> Oder sind alle völlig verrückt geworden? Ich werde wohl mal kurz den Bieter anschreiben...oder was meint ihr? Ich hab für die komplette Gabel mit Titanschrauben(!) nur ~95  gezahlt, insofern muss da doch ein Missverständnis vorliegen?


Aber nein, warum denn. Ist doch seine Entscheidung ob sie ihm das wert ist und seine Aufgabe, sich schlau zu machen, oder?


----------



## goegolo (1. September 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ich stelle die frage immer mal wieder... welche schrauben passen in die crank-o's? bei meinem händler liegen nämlich noch die ringe, jedoch weiss er nicht mehr, wo er die schrauben hat...
> 
> ich würd die nämlich schon gerne verbauen...



Normale Innensechskantkurbelschrauben haben doch auch so eine Art Teller, ein Versuch macht Klug


----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2008)

wubu schrieb:


> ein Paar Schrauben...
> 
> 
> 
> Bekommt man auch für weniger






freu

meine hab ich letztes jhr in der bucht nos für 25 euro im sofortkauf erworben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timkaja (1. September 2008)

andere in Teile für alte französische Trekkingbikes....

http://cgi.ebay.de/CYCLO-RENE-HERSE-derailleur-5-speeds-RANDONNNEUR_W0QQitemZ360083422527QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360083422527&_trkparms=72%3A1129%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Für alle die Rene Herse nicht kennen...

http://www.sammlung-embacher.at/


----------



## elsepe (1. September 2008)

irgendetwas stimmt mit deinen links nicht
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...t=22688&_fromfsb=0&_trksid=m270.l1313QQ_fviZ1

und der preis ist der hammer für ein teil welches ich in der funktion nicht 100%ig versteh. ich seh schon das es ein schaltqwerk ist ber nicht wie da bewegung reinkommt.


----------



## SCM (1. September 2008)

Das ist ein "Randonneur", steht doch drauf.
Das setzt sich aus "random" und "derailleur" zusammen und verursacht zufällige Schaltvorgänge.


----------



## euphras (2. September 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> und der preis ist der hammer für ein teil welches ich in der funktion nicht 100%ig versteh. ich seh schon das es ein schaltqwerk ist ber nicht wie da bewegung reinkommt.



Das Teil bewegt sich auf der langen Achse, wie die Vermittlung der Bewegung realisiert wurde, ist mir bei diesem Teil auch nicht ganz klar. Bei anderen Derailleurs aus der Epoche waren IIRC Drahtzüge gespannt die die Schwinge auf der Achse bewegten, evtl. auch in beiden Richtungen (zwangs...).

@ Timkaja: Danke für den Link, sehr interessant


----------



## wubu (2. September 2008)

Ganimed! schrieb:


> ...die Teile sind ja wirklich gut und eigentlich ihr Geld wert. Mit den Billigteilen sind die Syncros Crank o matics jedenfalls nicht im mindesten zu vergleichen.



So ein Quatsch, es sind bloß simple Schrauben! Es ist nur der Schriftzug darauf, der die Leute nicht mehr klar denken läßt! Ich habe an mehreren Bikes die Dinger von Rose und sie funktionieren einwandfrei.




Timkaja schrieb:


> andere in Teile für alte französische Trekkingbikes....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/CYCLO-RENE-HERSE-derailleur-5-speeds-RANDONNNEUR_W0QQitemZ360083422527QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360083422527&_trkparms=72%3A1129%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Das ist ja ein vielvielvielvielfaches vom Neupreis des ganzen Rads!!!  
Der Typ ist echt ein Freak!


----------



## elsepe (2. September 2008)

dazu gehören schon mindestens zwei freaks. startpreis 499,- zwar "nur" dollar aber schon krass.


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. September 2008)

Sicherlich ein höchst seltenes Stück...

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HISTORI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Exekuhtot (3. September 2008)

Und der Mindestpreis ist noch nicht erreicht...


----------



## andy1 (7. September 2008)

Campe-Record-OR 1" - Steuersatz für schlappe 357 Euro (umgerechnet)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170257237587

NOS in einer schmutzigen Pappbox? 
Ja, von den Ösis zu den Ausis...
Ich dachte immer die Amis seien an den Preisen schuld... 
ist wohl eher ebay.com 

Da muss ich schnell den gleichen ungefahrenen 1"-Steuersatz wieder aus dem noch ungefahrenen Rahmen holen und verhökern...
die BOX habe ich noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (8. September 2008)

hmm, und ich habe letztes Jahr für meine beiden Campa Record NOS Innenlager fast 50 euro das Stück bekommen...

und habe mich gefreut.

Irgendwie steigen die Preise dieses Jahr enorm an, kann das sein? So ganz allgemein, nicht nur bei Campagnolo, sondern egal nach was ich suche.


----------



## Homer.j1 (20. September 2008)

nicht schlecht....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260287802397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. September 2008)

Homer.j1 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260287802397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016



Wundert mich kein bisschen. Und das wird sich noch hochschaukeln, da Selle Italia es ja für angebracht hält, den Classic Flite nicht mehr herzustellen 
Die "alten" Flites sind aber auch saugeil, ich fahre gerade einen durchgesessenen uralten Flite Alpes, der is sowas von bequem und das Leder ist auch besser, als bei den neueren. Und leicht ist er auch...


----------



## wubu (20. September 2008)

Ob die Jungs wissen, daß es den Sattel (bis auf die rote Schrift) vom Händler schon für 48 Euro gibt???


Und selbst wenn die alten etwas besser sein sollten, für den Preis bekommt man 3 neue! Und so ein durchgesessener ist doch irgendwann so krumm, daß sich die Spitze da reindrückt, wo es weh tut!


----------



## Homer.j1 (20. September 2008)

ie "alten" Flites sind aber auch saugeil, ich fahre gerade einen durchgesessenen uralten Flite Alpes, der is sowas von bequem und das Leder ist auch besser, als bei den neueren. Und leicht ist er auch...[/QUOTE]

Da muß ich Dir Recht geben, aber zu dem Preis..., ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Biff (20. September 2008)

Tja, für Sammler sind die neuen Flites eben komplett uninteressant. Vielleicht kapiert ihr das.......

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebruzz (20. September 2008)

*bling* geiles ding, turbos gehen im übrigen auch weg wie warme semmel


----------



## YoKris (21. September 2008)

Pflaster, zwar besondere, aber immer noch "nur" Pflaster! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180289843510


----------



## roesli (21. September 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Pflaster, zwar besondere, aber immer noch "nur" Pflaster!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180289843510




Krass 

Da liegt ja in meinem Apothekenschrank ein kleines Vermögen rum


----------



## YoKris (21. September 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Krass
> 
> Da liegt ja in meinem Apothekenschrank ein kleines Vermögen rum



Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor du wärst Apotheker!


----------



## roesli (21. September 2008)

Ich wusste doch, ich hab den falschen Beruf....


----------



## YoKris (21. September 2008)

Ich mach mir auch gerad Gedanken!


----------



## Christi (21. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ein normaler Preis für einen kompletten LRS, aber nur das Vorderrad für 121 Euro? Oder ist der Ceramic-Aufpreis derart hoch?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280267089362


----------



## elsepe (21. September 2008)

nicht teuer erkauft eher n schnapperaber auf jeden fall ne investition fürn a***rsch.
die flites sind nicht für mein gesäß geschaffen und meiner brieftasche gefallen sie auch nicht, und mein auge kann ihn nicht sehen wenn ich fahre(obwohl er natürlich nicht häßlich ist)
freu!freu!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190252055586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=009


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. September 2008)

Christi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein normaler Preis für einen kompletten LRS, aber nur das Vorderrad für 121 Euro? Oder ist der Ceramic-Aufpreis derart hoch?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280267089362


 
Heutzutage kostet ne Mavic 517 Ceramic schon alleine EUR 111,-


----------



## A.R.C. (21. September 2008)

Gut die 517er ist dann aber neu.
Bei dieser Auktion sieht die Felgeflanke mir aber schon beschädigt aus ( 2. Bild) Oder täusche ich mich da? Sieht aus als wäre die Ceramic-Beschichtung etwas "pickelig" 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (21. September 2008)

mein radhändler hat eine für ca. 50 da könnt ich doch glatt bei ebay nen schnitt machen meinste


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. September 2008)

Naja, warscheinlich hamse sich blenden lassen von "XTR und Ceramic", dann muß es gut und teuer sein.


----------



## A.R.C. (21. September 2008)

oder von vor 2 Monaten zentriert

Cheers


----------



## Christi (21. September 2008)

also noch letztes Jahr habe ich für solch ein Vorderrad (Ceramic 217er 32loch, XTR 900er Nabe, ähnlicher Zustand, allerdings ohne Pneu) 18 Euro bezahlt. Typisch ebay...


----------



## oldschooler (21. September 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230289944203&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=013

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-Schalt...39:1|66:2|65:13|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

ok... von wem wurde es denn benutzt, um diese wertsteigerung zu erfahren ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (22. September 2008)

Weiss nicht ob original GT aber das Teil gibt es auch für 20 Euro.

-> http://www.schaltauge.com/html/gt-15932.html <-


----------



## wubu (22. September 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> ok... von wem wurde es denn benutzt, um diese wertsteigerung zu erfahren ?



Na ganz klar: von Hans "No way" Rey!!!


----------



## felixdelrio (24. September 2008)

OK, Medium Cage und NOS. Hat sich mittlerweile auch rumgesprochen, dass Suntour früher auch tolle Teile gemacht hat. Aber dennoch finde ich den Preis relativ teuer. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170263773227&mfe=sidebar


----------



## andy1 (24. September 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> OK, Medium Cage und NOS. Hat sich mittlerweile auch rumgesprochen, dass Suntour früher auch tolle Teile gemacht hat. Aber dennoch finde ich den Preis relativ teuer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170263773227&mfe=sidebar



wirklich viel, 138 Euro... vieleicht weil es so kurz ist?
Normal wären 40-50 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (5. Oktober 2008)

Ok, es sind zwei Magura Bremshebel, aber wer gibt dafÃ¼r gleich 30,50â¬ aus: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110292969192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001. Da ich nur einen benÃ¶tige kann ich mir auch gleich eine ganze Bremse kaufen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Oktober 2008)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht, der Preis ist doch ok.


----------



## goegolo (5. Oktober 2008)

naja, 20  hätte ich gerad noch so eingesehen. Immerhin ist es kein aktuelles Modell mehr.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Oktober 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> naja, 20  hätte ich gerad noch so eingesehen. Immerhin ist es kein aktuelles Modell mehr.



Na dann warts mal ab was dir hier noch für Preise über den Weg laufen,
für ganz und garnicht mehr aktuelle Modelle


----------



## v8mercedes (5. Oktober 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> ist es kein aktuelles Modell mehr.



darum gehts hier doch, oder


----------



## bike24 (7. Oktober 2008)

So, für alle Paul Fan's und Rastafreaks....Bitteschön

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Component-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Das ist doch mehr als krank, vor allem ist die Auktion noch nicht mal vorbei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (7. Oktober 2008)

bike24 schrieb:


> So, für alle Paul Fan's und Rastafreaks....Bitteschön
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Component-...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Das ist doch mehr als krank, vor allem ist die Auktion noch nicht mal vorbei!!



Als Sie für 100 $ mehr Startgebot angeboten wurden ist niemand auf den Zug aufgesprungen. Aber normal ist das nicht.


----------



## goegolo (7. Oktober 2008)

Da steht eine 1 vor dem Komma  In Zeiten der Bankenkrise wahrscheinlich die einzig sichere Anlageform in den USA


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Oktober 2008)

moin 

also wie oft denn nu noch ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-DX-crank...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

naja wer weiß....

kay


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Oktober 2008)

noch nicht vorbei aber trotzdem happig..................

http://cgi.ebay.com/SYNCROS-Hang-Do...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190255480303&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

Das sind doch dieselben,nur halt in blau,oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120312043036&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002

Aber auch in einem Top Zustand,fast NOS würd ich sagen...(Ich muß es wissen..........)....
Da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt das blau grad anscheinend nicht so gefragt ist....


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Oktober 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Das sind doch dieselben



...die gleichen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Oktober 2008)

.....jaaa,ok...die gleichen..

(Aber gottseidank nicht im Kurs...)

Grüße


----------



## Protorix (8. Oktober 2008)

ach die wären halbwegs günstig gewesen ... bei der momentanen finanzkrise ... rate ich eh jedem ... nciht das geld unters kopfkissen zu legen sondern es in bike teile zu investieren


----------



## roesli (9. Oktober 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> noch nicht vorbei aber trotzdem happig..................
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SYNCROS-Hang-Do...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Wahnsinn. Beim früheren Schweizer Importeur kriegt man die heute noch für umgerechnet 12 Euro ab Lager.


----------



## YoKris (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein Innenlager; aber auch ein wirklich schönes! 

//yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (14. Oktober 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Beim früheren Schweizer Importeur kriegt man die heute noch für umgerechnet 12 Euro ab Lager.



Echt? Kommt man da irgendwie ran??


----------



## roesli (14. Oktober 2008)

maka82 schrieb:


> Echt? Kommt man da irgendwie ran??



über Velodirect ab Lager - auch in den grossen Kanton  

Bei Willi Felix liegen auch noch einige andere alte Syncros-Teile rum, vor allem Vorbauten, Sattelstützen in exotischen Massen, einige Naben, Kettenblätter und Goodies.


----------



## maka82 (14. Oktober 2008)

danke, habs auch gerade gefunden


----------



## bekr (14. Oktober 2008)

YoKris schrieb:


> Ein Innenlager; aber auch ein wirklich schönes!
> 
> //yo



ohne zweifel  sogar wenn nicht mal das schönste 



hier noch passende  schaltung
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160289505800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## v8mercedes (14. Oktober 2008)

bekr schrieb:


> ohne zweifel  sogar wenn nicht mal das schönste



das absolute schönste!

150 wollte ich dafür zahlen


----------



## bekr (14. Oktober 2008)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> das absolute schönste!
> 
> 150 wollte ich dafür zahlen



leider dafür wars mir zu lang wiederum


----------



## Hellspawn (15. Oktober 2008)

bekr schrieb:


> hier noch passende  schaltung
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160289505800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006



wohoo. Schade, dass meine nicht auch neu sind. Aber immerhin Rasta.
Nicht schlecht, so hoch hab ich sie wirklich noch nie gesehen ...


----------



## gtbiker (15. Oktober 2008)

nen tausender für nen schaltwerk, ich brauch nen kaffee.....


----------



## bike24 (15. Oktober 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> nen tausender für nen schaltwerk, ich brauch nen kaffee.....



Also wenn ich das richtig übersetze, gings da um um Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und noch son bisschen Kleinkram. 

Aber Preis ist schon heftig, wenn auch absoluter Seltenheitswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (23. Oktober 2008)

...einen HS33 Hebel für knapp 50 : http://cgi.ebay.de/HS-33-Bremshebel...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> wohoo. Schade, dass meine nicht auch neu sind. Aber immerhin Rasta.
> Nicht schlecht, so hoch hab ich sie wirklich noch nie gesehen ...




Moin ,

Glaubt mir Leudz,das ist noch harmlos,schaut selbst:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140276843403&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


Sche sind se die Teile,aber........mir bleiben die Worte weg.....bei aller Liebe.....

Grüße

Nils(der erst maln büschn Alkohol braucht.....)


----------



## elsepe (23. Oktober 2008)

der verkäufer brüllt aber ganz schön...


----------



## Hellspawn (23. Oktober 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> Glaubt mir Leudz,das ist noch harmlos,schaut selbst:
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied liegt in der Anzahl der Gebote ...


----------



## Deleted 15311 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt in der Anzahl der Gebote ...



......vielleicht hätt ich das vorher trinken doch sein lassen sollen...
bin mir sicher die oder das Gebot/e kommt/en noch...wetten

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. Oktober 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> Glaubt mir Leudz,das ist noch harmlos,schaut selbst:
> 
> ...





MoinMoin,



Ohne Worte..............

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (25. Oktober 2008)

paul komponeneten sind die zertifikate von heute


----------



## Protorix (25. Oktober 2008)

vl. sollte ich meine cnc schaltwerke und umwerfer jetzt in der finanzkrise abstoßen ... ob sie auch so einbrechen wie der dax? vl. ist ja grade das paul "jahr 2000" ... dann würde ich mir am ende in den arsch beißen ...


----------



## elsepe (25. Oktober 2008)

hätt ich solche teile ich würde sie verkaufen und mir vom erlös n schönes rad aufbauen. so richtig zum geländefahren sind die paul un precision sachen doch nicht mehr genutzt, oder?


----------



## felixdelrio (25. Oktober 2008)

Das finde ich für Psychos recht heftig ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130262918452

OK, bei Ernie gehen die langsam aus aber früher ist das Paar so für 30-45 Euro bei Ebay übern Tisch gegangen ...


----------



## Protorix (25. Oktober 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> hätt ich solche teile ich würde sie verkaufen und mir vom erlös n schönes rad aufbauen. so richtig zum geländefahren sind die paul un precision sachen doch nicht mehr genutzt, oder?




ne, aber die leute die paul sachen rumliegen haben haben schon mehr räder als zeit


----------



## Monsterlein (25. Oktober 2008)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Das finde ich für Psychos recht heftig ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130262918452
> 
> OK, bei Ernie gehen die langsam aus aber früher ist das Paar so für 30-45 Euro bei Ebay übern Tisch gegangen ...



Uii, dann fahr ich meine mal nicht


----------



## tonicbikes (26. Oktober 2008)

krass, heute um 21.15 eingestellt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Onza-Porcupine-1-95-Racing-Kult-Retro-Yeti-Klein-Fat_W0QQitemZ110304333218QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110304333218&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## insanerider (26. Oktober 2008)

geil, ich hab die auktion gesehen, da waren sie noch bei 0,- euro....das müssen sekunden gewesen sein


----------



## Zaskar1998 (29. Oktober 2008)

schon bischen viel...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180300934159&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Oktober 2008)

naja das ist zumindest der orginalpreis in dm, soweit ich moch entsinnen kann. nach gerade mal 14 jahren schon doppelter wert.
hut ab.

kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterchen (29. Oktober 2008)

hätte man damals mal in schaltwerke investiert.....


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Oktober 2008)

naja ick bring dann mal n karton voll mit wenn ich das nächste mal meine zeitmaschine angeworfen hab.
gruss kay


----------



## andomar (30. Oktober 2008)

und ich dachte ich schon ich hätte anfang des jahres für meine mit 60 euro zuviel bezahlt:
116 euro für xtr 900 schalthebel !
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180301214850


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. Oktober 2008)

andomar schrieb:


> und ich dachte ich schon ich hätte anfang des jahres für meine mit 60 euro zuviel bezahlt:
> 116 euro für xtr 900 schalthebel !
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180301214850



Gabs da auch originale Solobremshebel dazu?

SL-MC41 ist doch STX oder nicht?


----------



## CarstenB (30. Oktober 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Gabs da auch originale Solobremshebel dazu?
> 
> SL-MC41 ist doch STX oder nicht?




die schalter sind von der m900 sti einheit 







d.h. solobremshebel gibt es nicht, nur halt die originalen bremshebel mit den anschluessen fuer die schalter.
die stx schellen sind teil der stx schalter, die es lose ohne bremshebel gab. mit etwas umarbeiten passen die m900 schalter dran.

carsten


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. November 2008)

MoinMoin,




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110304333218&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

....ohne Worte.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Syborg (2. November 2008)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir fehlen auch die Worte..... 

Gruß

Syborg


----------



## Klein-Bike-Fan (2. November 2008)

Der Preis ist ja nichts neues, wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## Zaskar1998 (2. November 2008)

Auch nich schlecht...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220299009681&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (2. November 2008)

nagelneu ? ... dann ist es eher ein schnäppchen 
unter 250 bekommt auch niemand meinen gebrauchten.....


----------



## verwurster (2. November 2008)

So ein haufen Geld nur für Reifen... Wenn ich ordentlich Kohle hätte würd ich mir die kaufen und aus Protest erstmal nen satten in dem Fall weißen Streifen auf die Straße zaubern...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (2. November 2008)

....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220301583864&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## verwurster (2. November 2008)

Hui so eine habe ich auch noch daheim rumliegen , wäre fast ne Überlegung wert die zu verkaufen...


----------



## Der Meeester (3. November 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> So ein haufen Geld nur für Reifen... Wenn ich ordentlich Kohle hätte würd ich mir die kaufen und aus Protest erstmal nen satten in dem Fall weißen Streifen auf die Straße zaubern...



Das ist doch mal ne Ansage!!!


----------



## andy1 (3. November 2008)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne Ansage!!!



oder in ein offenes Feuer werfen, das filmen und bei Youtube einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (3. November 2008)

andy1 schrieb:


> oder in ein offenes Feuer werfen, das filmen und bei Youtube einstellen



Lohnt aber nur ab bestimmten Beträgen - so ca. eine Million Pfund .
(K-Foundation = ehemals KLF)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. November 2008)

Na sicher


----------



## Tommi74 (4. November 2008)

peterchen schrieb:


> hätte man damals mal in schaltwerke investiert.....



Naja, mit Aktien haettest du in 14 jahren noch einiges mehr verdient.


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2008)

..


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2008)

Ist schon krass, bei welchen Jahrgängen die Bereitschaft viel Geld für Material auszugeben liegt. Während man für ein 2008er XTR-Shadow 120 EUR hinlegt schafft es ein 900er auf 190 EUR... 

Und ein 2008er XT-Schaltwerk liegt beim Radl-Bauer in der Wühlkiste für 29,99 EUR...

Klar ist da ein Seltenheitsfaktor dabei, aber es wird dann einem auf teilweise schockierende Weise klar, wann die Blütezeiten des Bikes wirklich waren.


----------



## oldschooler (6. November 2008)

dann schau dir bitte das 970er SW nochmal ganz genau an...

un dann überleg dir was du da sagst...

ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich v-brakes(auch schon nahezu eine rarität), kurbel , bremshebel un schalthebel (nur solo, kein dualcontrol) durchaus akzeptieren könnte an einem rad....aber das schaltwerk und der umwerfer sind so abgrundtief abstossend, dass dort noch viel wasser den rhein runter muss, bevor ich das kaufe...

den besten mix aus technik und design stellte und stellt für mich die 950-952er xtr dar...daran gibts nichts zu rütteln... die ist nicht nur für die vitrine...

die 900er in nem guten zustand ist einfach zu schade um im wald zu verenden (zumindest neuteile)

wie immer: meine meinung!

irgendwann werde ich was mit 09er sid und 970er xtr fahren... an diesem tag werde ich vorher noch einen sarg für meine männlichkeit bauen und ein auto mit abs, servo und airbags kaufen...


----------



## Protorix (6. November 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> den besten mix aus technik und design stellte und stellt für mich die 950-952er xtr dar...daran gibts nichts zu rütteln... die ist nicht nur für die vitrine...



Absolut. Das ist eine Gruppe. Die Fahre ich an den wichtigen Rädern.
Die neuen Teile taugen doch nur für Winterräder....so habe ich mein Trek 970 Winterrad mit XTR 960 Dual Control ausgerüstet.... 59 euro bei Stadler. Solide ist die Technik der Japaner allemal... sieht allerdings nach A&F aus.


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2008)

Mein Beitrag sollte eigentlich *für *die "alten" Gruppen sprechen...


----------



## oldschooler (7. November 2008)

is schon klar... es war spät und die flasche fernet zu voll... wird zeit wieder aufs rad zu steigen...


----------



## zingel (10. November 2008)

330282822866

wurde knapp überboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (10. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> 330282822866
> 
> wurde knapp Ã¼berboten




Ist ja auch kein schlechter Preis (138â¬) fÃ¼r die Reifen, dann noch ohne die Wegelagerer-GebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r den Versand aus Obamaland.







Der Olli hat sie mir mal einiges gÃ¼nstiger gelassen meine ich... aber mittlerweile steigen die Preise fÃ¼r Gummi ja stark an.


----------



## newsboy (10. November 2008)

ja stimmt, es gibt noch leute, welche nicht die welt für klassikteile wollen... so konnte ich auch mal profitieren.






ashok


----------



## bekr (14. November 2008)

wenns zumnindestens  komplett rad wäre
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220309437349&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## oldschooler (14. November 2008)

und wenns wenigstens nos wäre(wie es sogar noch dreisterweise da steht) und mit starrgabel...

die leute ticken langsam völlig aus...


----------



## Pimper (14. November 2008)

Nunja...wenn man aus Versehen zuviel Geld hat... 

Das Farbschema ist aber wirklich genial und selten...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (15. November 2008)

Salut, Schwarz + Stahl + neu + Papier +  Plastik=
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-seatp...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
Alleluja
Philippe


----------



## zingel (15. November 2008)

looool ...ich glaub ich kenn den Käufer


----------



## insanerider (15. November 2008)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut, Schwarz + Stahl + neu + Papier +  Plastik=
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-seatp...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> Alleluja
> Philippe


ok, meine in identischem zustand ist zu verkaufen...mass 26,8 deshalb 20 euro billiger als die stütze in der auktion...


----------



## CarstenB (15. November 2008)

insanerider schrieb:


> ok, meine in identischem zustand ist zu verkaufen...mass 26,8 deshalb 20 euro billiger als die stütze in der auktion...



das klappt glaube ich nicht  26.8 gibt es auch nos noch vergleichsweise haeufig. ja, das waren noch zeiten, als es die 27.2 auch noch nos im ausverkauf fuer 22euro gab. ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her...

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (16. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> looool ...ich glaub ich kenn den Käufer




Wenigstens war der James Bond Film gut... 
Vor dem Kinogang Gebot abgegeben, Resultat: Stütze teurer als Rad...
*AUTSCH 1* 

Ein dreistelliger Betrag war mit diesem Finger einfacher einzutippen.
Masse des Fahrers + Bewegungsenergie mit Zeigefinger an nicht markiertem Kuhdrat absorbiert.
Resultat: möchte hier niemand sehen
*AUTSCH* 2


----------



## andy1 (16. November 2008)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut, Schwarz + Stahl + neu + Papier +  Plastik=
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-seatp...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> Alleluja
> Philippe






insanerider schrieb:


> ok, meine in identischem zustand ist zu verkaufen...mass 26,8 deshalb 20 euro billiger als die stütze in der auktion...




Ups, also eine identische DX-Stütze in 27,2 bekomme ich NOS originalverpackt für knapp 100 Euro günstiger.


----------



## fredeckbert (16. November 2008)

Gute und schnelle Heilung wünsche ich... und weniger Autsch für die Zukunft.


----------



## Protorix (16. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367629


----------



## v8mercedes (16. November 2008)

die richtige farbe haben sie ja

geb dir aber recht


----------



## Pimper (16. November 2008)

Wenn das wirklich die Ur-Ringlé sind, dann ist der Preis nicht abwegig, weil in der Farbe schon arg selten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (16. November 2008)

...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270300209986&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017


----------



## Zaskar1998 (16. November 2008)

und das is ja auch nix mehr Neues.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270298511833&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=017


----------



## Pimper (16. November 2008)

> und das is ja auch nix mehr Neues.



Dürfte aber neuer Rekord sein...


----------



## Pimper (16. November 2008)

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEDW:IT&ih=017



Wow...wer fährt denn 131er Achsbreite ???


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Wow...wer fährt denn 131er Achsbreite ???


 

...bei Cook's garnicht so abwegig, hab ne 127er, könnte aber die 131er gebrauchen...

Micha


----------



## insanerider (16. November 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> das klappt glaube ich nicht  26.8 gibt es auch nos noch vergleichsweise haeufig. ja, das waren noch zeiten, als es die 27.2 auch noch nos im ausverkauf fuer 22euro gab. ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her...
> 
> carsten



das war auch nur ein scherz, aber ehrlich gesagt, finde ich die xt stützen nicht brutal schön und der aufgerufene preis ist einfach nur jenseits von allem...


----------



## andy1 (18. November 2008)

*107, 73 Euro*

das dürfte auch Rekord sein für so ein XT-Naben Pärchen:

(nix besonderes bei 36Loch und 130mm hinten)


----------



## Triple F (19. November 2008)

Sportlich...

Syncros Vorbau


----------



## Diggler (19. November 2008)

Triple F schrieb:


> Sportlich...
> 
> Syncros Vorbau


oh 
da bin ich ja richtig reich


----------



## wubu (19. November 2008)

Triple F schrieb:


> Sportlich...
> 
> Syncros Vorbau



Und ich habe meinen für 40,- Euro "verschenkt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (19. November 2008)

Triple F schrieb:


> Sportlich... URL="http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270298719388"]Syncros Vorbau[/URL]



Bei meinem nächsten klebe ich auch mal die Decals falsch auf und hoffe...
Man muss halt alles mal ausprobieren


----------



## crosss (23. November 2008)

Paul Schaltwerk, günstig abzugeben


----------



## peterchen (23. November 2008)

das ist ja mal´n schnäppchen...


----------



## CarstenB (23. November 2008)

zum x-ten mal, in diesen thread gehoeren nur beendete auktionen. noch hat da ja keiner investiert, oder?

gruss, carsten


----------



## bike24 (23. November 2008)

Pimper schrieb:


> Dürfte aber neuer Rekord sein...



Bis heute!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-NEUWERTIGE...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318

Bunkert eure NOS Teile, Leute!!


----------



## DEAN48 (23. November 2008)

bike24 schrieb:


> Bis heute!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-NEUWERTIGE...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Bunkert eure NOS Teile, Leute!!



Hi,

wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem 900er und 910er Schaltwerk?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. November 2008)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem 900er und 910er Schaltwerk?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jürgen,

ich hab ein 910er am Adler, kannste dir am Sonntag anschauen

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Exekuhtot (23. November 2008)

Die sind doch bekloppt. Ich hoffe ja auf solche Preise für die 95x Serie aber das dauert wohl noch was..


----------



## v8mercedes (23. November 2008)

bike24 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/RETRO-NEUWERTIGE...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318



was für vollidioten 
sorry, aber anders kann man es nicht mehr sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (23. November 2008)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem 900er und 910er Schaltwerk?
> 
> ...



Nur ein Jahr gebaut (1995), gegenüber 3 Jahren Bauzeit beim 900er (1992-1994).
Hauptunterschied ist die Spannfeder. Weitere Unterschiede kenne ich jetzt nicht aus dem Stehgreif, gibt aber icher noch 1-2 weitere kleine Merkmale.


----------



## Biff (23. November 2008)

Interessante Bieterliste (bzw. Abgabe von Geboten).
So ist es bei ebay eben, zwei Personen bieten sich gegenseitig hoch. Komischerweise gehen viele dann gleich von einem "Marktpreis" aus, wenn sie das Stück außerhalb von ebay verkaufen möchten. Sind zwei Personen auch schon ein "Markt" ? ...
Jens


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. November 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Nur ein Jahr gebaut (1995), gegenüber 3 Jahren Bauzeit beim 900er (1992-1994).
> Hauptunterschied ist die Spannfeder. Weitere Unterschiede kenne ich jetzt nicht aus dem Stehgreif, gibt aber icher noch 1-2 weitere kleine Merkmale.


 
...ich glaube das 910er blau ist nen Tick heller...

Micha


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (23. November 2008)

Salut,
Ist Mavic auch IN?
antwort....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-mtb-top-mo...hZ012QQcategoryZ77610QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-mtb-front-...hZ012QQcategoryZ77611QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
Philippe


----------



## elsepe (23. November 2008)

dafür ging das mavic mavic nabenpaar aber mit 37 euro vergleichsweise günstig weg


----------



## roesli (23. November 2008)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> Ist Mavic auch IN?
> antwort....
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-mtb-top-mo...hZ012QQcategoryZ77610QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> ...



...wenn ich dran denk, dass ich vor 6 Jahren einen Satz solcher Shifter noch für 10 Fränkli abgegeben hab, glücklich, dass überhaupt jemand sich für die Dinger interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (23. November 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> Interessante Bieterliste (bzw. Abgabe von Geboten).
> So ist es bei ebay eben, zwei Personen bieten sich gegenseitig hoch. Komischerweise gehen viele dann gleich von einem "Marktpreis" aus, wenn sie das Stück außerhalb von ebay verkaufen möchten. Sind zwei Personen auch schon ein "Markt" ? ...
> Jens



ja, wobei deine frage wohl eher rhetorisch war


----------



## newsboy (23. November 2008)

Biff schrieb:


> Interessante Bieterliste (bzw. Abgabe von Geboten).
> So ist es bei ebay eben, zwei Personen bieten sich gegenseitig hoch. Komischerweise gehen viele dann gleich von einem "Marktpreis" aus, wenn sie das Stück außerhalb von ebay verkaufen möchten. Sind zwei Personen auch schon ein "Markt" ? ...
> Jens



ja, braucht halt nur zwei gleichgesinnte. 
der markt/preis für das nächste objekt wäre dann +1 vom dritthöchsten bieter. wobei die sniper, welche nur ein mü darunter waren, nicht auf der bieterliste geführt werden. 

a.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. November 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> ...wenn ich dran denk, dass ich vor 6 Jahren einen Satz solcher Shifter noch für 10 Fränkli abgegeben hab, glücklich, dass überhaupt jemand sich für die Dinger interessiert



... ich wüsste eine brücke in deiner nähe  

:]
flo


----------



## elsepe (28. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220315808511&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

ohne lack aber mit netten andeutungen


----------



## curve (30. November 2008)

Ich glaube der Jens ist ein Verkaufstalent ...
Kurbel Teil 1
Kurbel Teil 2
Als Kurbelset wär die Auktion wahrscheinlich nicht auf 512,- Euro gestiegen. Mal sehen, ob das der neue ebay-Trend wird!?


----------



## Protorix (30. November 2008)

512 euro ...
wahnsinn


----------



## stubenhocker (30. November 2008)

curve schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob das der neue ebay-Trend wird!?


 
Und hinterher geht dann das Feilschen mit dem Käufer der anderen Kurbel los!


----------



## zaskar-le (30. November 2008)

curve schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob das der neue ebay-Trend wird!?



...bitte nicht 
Manche Sachen sollte man einfach nicht auseinanderreissen.


----------



## curve (30. November 2008)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Und hinterher geht dann das Feilschen mit dem Käufer der anderen Kurbel los!


Ist doch der gleiche Käufer!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Dezember 2008)

curve schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Jens ist ein Verkaufstalent ...
> Kurbel Teil 1
> Kurbel Teil 2
> Als Kurbelset wär die Auktion wahrscheinlich nicht auf 512,- Euro gestiegen. Mal sehen, ob das der neue ebay-Trend wird!?



MoinMoin..

Absolut gaga.......
Bei aller Liebe,aber...........mehr ist dem nicht hinzuzufügen.....

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Verkäufer,der sich warscheinlich ein 2.A....loch freut...

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (1. Dezember 2008)

curve schrieb:


> Ist doch der gleiche Käufer!


 
In diesem Falle ja. Ich meinte aber, wenn links und rechts an 2 verschiedene Käufer gehen.


----------



## mini.tom (1. Dezember 2008)

da waren die ja richtig günstig 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...180300780177&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...180300780073&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1
mfg
tom


----------



## CarstenB (1. Dezember 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> da waren die ja richtig günstig
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...180300780177&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...180300780073&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1
> mfg
> tom



laufraeder ungefahren aber naben aus schoenwetterlaufraedern umgespeicht. ist auch nicht so ganz astrein die beschreibung. und wer auf so auseinandergerupfte auktionen bietet ist selbst schuld. ich finde sowas gehoert boykottiert.

carsten


----------



## Diggler (1. Dezember 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ich finde sowas gehoert boykottiert.
> 
> carsten



sehe ich auch so, solche auktionen blende ich automatisch aus.


----------



## andy2 (1. Dezember 2008)

das mit den grafton ist die letzte sauerrei und geldschneiderei aber wers noetig hat.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Dezember 2008)

Manche Leute brauchen halt die Kohle und haben nicht einen so emotionalen Bezug zu ihren Fahrradteilen!


----------



## curve (1. Dezember 2008)

Diggler schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so, solche auktionen blende ich automatisch aus.


Ob man das gut oder schlecht findet ist erstmal zweitrangig.
*Fakt ist, dass es wirklich sehr sehr gut funktioniert (was ich nicht gedacht hätte)!*


----------



## olli (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin froh, dass ich die ganze KLASSIKSCHEI55E hinter mir habe.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Dezember 2008)

ich würde es nicht verallgemeinern! ein (skinwall) reifenpaar bringt bei ebay viel mehr ein, als zwei einzelne reifen unabhängig voneinander. 


bei solchen auktionen/ spielchen halte ich mich raus. dafür ist mir bei ebay viel zu viel glück und zufall im spiel.


@ olli 

keine entzugserscheinungen mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (1. Dezember 2008)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ...
> @ olli
> 
> keine entzugserscheinungen mehr ?



Fast keine mehr.

Neulich habe ich mir auf ebay den bunten FAT CHANCE WICKED von trezent ersteigert, weil ich dachte, ich muß mal wieder was basteln:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320313415406&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:DE:1123

Aber beim Zerlegen hat der Verkäufer dann festgestellt, daß das Steuerrohr innen einen Riß hat, der von außen nicht sichtbar ist und daher hat er den Deal rückgängig gemacht. 

Seither meide ich klassisches Zeug auf ebay ...


----------



## wubu (1. Dezember 2008)

Nette Sache mit den Graftons.......netter Preis für das bißchen CNC Gedöns....dafür bekam man damals schon die Bike Teck (Storck) Powerarms nagelneu vom Händler!

Auch nicht schlecht.........dafür habe ich eine neue Rock Shox Reba Team bekommen.


----------



## Miracoolx (3. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370287


Ich brauche das Geld, damit ich für mein Sohn ein Fahrradanhänger Kaufen kann.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370287
> 
> 
> Ich brauche das Geld, damit ich für mein Sohn ein Fahrradanhänger Kaufen kann.



Ich glaube du hast den Thread hier falsch verstanden


----------



## cibi (7. Dezember 2008)

126,50.- für 'nen neuen Salsa Vorbau.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier probierts aber einer 

http://cgi.ebay.de/syncros-paul-koo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (7. Dezember 2008)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Hier probierts aber einer
> http://cgi.ebay.de/syncros-paul-koo...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318





CarstenB schrieb:


> zum x-ten mal, in diesen thread gehoeren nur beendete auktionen. noch hat da ja keiner investiert, oder? gruss, carsten


----------



## Splatter666 (8. Dezember 2008)

Moin!

Ich glaube, die Auktion kann als beendet angesehen werden; bei 0 Bewertungen einen Startpreis von 501 EUR aufzurufen,, ist schon gewagt...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Zaskar1998 (8. Dezember 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich glaube, die Auktion kann als beendet angesehen werden; bei 0 Bewertungen einen Startpreis von 501 EUR aufzurufen,, ist schon gewagt...
> 
> Ciao, Splat



ist sogar Sofortkauf möglich


----------



## andre180 (8. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160302097077

mmhhh??


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Dezember 2008)

andre180 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160302097077
> 
> mmhhh??



Die wollte ich auch grad posten


----------



## SCM (9. Dezember 2008)

Lustig, ich gerade auch...War ACOR nicht nur minimal besser/teurer als Tektro und Kalloy?


----------



## Kint (9. Dezember 2008)

acor, tektro, kalloy, mounty, xtasy, maxx, humpert, sevysa (?),zoom, (in Teilen wohl) Shogun und diverse Oem parts (gt, stevens ua ) fielen in weiten Teilen aus der gleichen Taiwanesischen presse. bzw kopierten so 1:1 das die unterscheidung schwerfällt, und ich für meinen Teil sie über einen Kamm schere.

nicht das die Teile schlecht waren - funktionierende massenware ohne seele. und gerne passierte es - wenn eine marke den ruf des Taiwanesischen billigheimers weg hatte wurde sie vom Makrt genommen und durch einen anderen Markennamen ersetzt - 1:1 die gleichen produkte.

nochmals edit : ich hab noch ungelabelte nos in gold... echtes - zumindest hats mir der verkäufer versichert....
- man könnte also sagen ich hab in beides investiert - gold und SCH****


----------



## newsboy (9. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte auch noch ein set... in nos. ich bin reich! 

a.


----------



## SCM (9. Dezember 2008)

Von den goldenen würde ich gerne mal ein Foto sehen...


----------



## cibi (9. Dezember 2008)

102.- für ein Stück Gummi  

Klein MC1 mtb rubber top dust cover

Bestimmt superduperselten und nur noch auf dem Mars zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (9. Dezember 2008)

das erÃ¶ffnet beim einzelteilverkauf ja auch ganz interessante perspektiven. so sollte doch die 10kâ¬ grenze alsbald fallen.


----------



## elsepe (9. Dezember 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich glaube, die Auktion kann als beendet angesehen werden; bei 0 Bewertungen einen Startpreis von 501 EUR aufzurufen,, ist schon gewagt...
> 
> Ciao, Splat



der muss noch
http://cgi.ebay.de/Morati-retro-moo...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:1|39:1|240:1318

tittenhefte und edelparts lustige mischung


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Dezember 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> tittenhefte und edelparts lustige mischung



"Artikel sind gebraucht". Alles klar.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Artikel sind gebraucht. Alles klar.


----------



## Protorix (9. Dezember 2008)

sind diese morati kurbeln was anderes als die von "ibs" ... 
sehen gleich aus


----------



## Hellspawn (10. Dezember 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> sind diese morati kurbeln was anderes als die von "ibs" ...
> sehen gleich aus



ja, ist was anderes. IBS ist schlimmster Schrott, Morati ist wirklich was feines.


----------



## andy2 (10. Dezember 2008)

brechen aber genausogerne


----------



## verwurster (10. Dezember 2008)

dann sind sie also nur aufgrund des höheren preises was feines? wenn sie schon genauso aussehen und genauso schnell abbrechen


----------



## innohep (14. Dezember 2008)

Ob da wohl einer zuschlägt....ich bin mal gespannt
http://cgi.ebay.de/syncros-paul-koo...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (14. Dezember 2008)

Waren das nicht so ähnliche Reifen wie diese von BOC für 12 oder 15 Euro?
aber hier als Front und Rear

nun 80 Euro das Paar - IRC-Mythos:


----------



## Kint (15. Dezember 2008)

warum acor/tektro bremshebel hier im basar für 70  kaufen wenn man sie _schon _ab 36,50 haben kann....:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160303576674

heyeiei....


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (15. Dezember 2008)

Salut, 
2 x XT sattelstütze 27,2 +20  =
http://cgi.ebay.de/Precision-Billet...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Philippe


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2008)

... gt'ler haben gründlich einen an der waffel 

dasarmekind
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (18. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... gt'ler haben gründlich einen an der waffel  flo



stimmt 

Aber was hat die Auktion damit zu tun?
14,5/16"-Zaskars gehen (frame only) farb- und modelljahrabhängig schon mal bis 400,- hoch. 
Und der noch kleinere ist durchaus auch gesucht. Gute Rahmen - gutes Geld


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> Aber was hat die Auktion damit zu tun?
> 14,5/16"-Zaskars gehen (frame only) farb- und modelljahrabhängig schon mal bis 400,- hoch.
> Und der noch kleinere ist durchaus auch gesucht. Gute Rahmen - gutes Geld



... um so schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... gt'ler haben gründlich einen an der waffel



unbestritten...

noch so einer aber da hat zum glück keiner investiert


----------



## mini.tom (18. Dezember 2008)

es musste ja so kommen 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...250339678476&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

mfg
tom


----------



## verwurster (18. Dezember 2008)

Ganz schön happig der Preis. Aber komplett neu hab ich die auch recht selten gesehen.


----------



## Filosofem (19. Dezember 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> es musste ja so kommen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...250339678476&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1
> 
> mfg
> tom



Sowas suche ich auch noch.
Die Flite mit Full Kevlar Bezug waren was ganz feines. Vor 3 Jahren habe ich meinen in einem Anflug geistiger Umnachtung bei eBay verhökert und irgendwas um 20 EUR dafür bekommen.


----------



## andy1 (22. Dezember 2008)

Mal nicht Record-OR-Cantis für ein wahnsinniges Geld sondern "normale" Euclid-Cantis für schlappe 193 Euro  - die Packungen mit den Ubrakes werden ja öfter mal angeboten, vielleicht sind die Cantis deshalb so selten !?

also statistisch gesehen scheinen sie in der bucht seltener als die Record OR-Cantis und die Ubrakes zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin Mädels

Hab hier was für Onza-Fans,ist denk ich definitiv eine Wertanlage in die man investieren könnte:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200291181733

Grüße

Nils

P.S. Man beachte den Artikelstandort.....


----------



## elsepe (27. Dezember 2008)

und zusätzlich beachte mann den threadtitel und kommt zu der annahme das es sich um beendete angebote handelt welche einen besonders hohen preis erzielt haben. die von dir gepostete auktion läuft jedoch noch.

seb


----------



## bikebruzz (27. Dezember 2008)

Auf jeden Fall hammergeiles Zeugs und den Preis sicherlich wert 



andy1 schrieb:


> Mal nicht Record-OR-Cantis für ein wahnsinniges Geld sondern "normale" Euclid-Cantis für schlappe 193 Euro  - die Packungen mit den Ubrakes werden ja öfter mal angeboten, vielleicht sind die Cantis deshalb so selten !?
> 
> also statistisch gesehen scheinen sie in der bucht seltener als die Record OR-Cantis und die Ubrakes zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Dezember 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> und zusätzlich beachte mann den threadtitel und kommt zu der annahme das es sich um beendete angebote handelt welche einen besonders hohen preis erzielt haben. die von dir gepostete auktion läuft jedoch noch.
> 
> seb



..uuuuh,entschuldigung der herr/die dame,für etwas offtopic,sie haben natürlich recht,es könnte ja jemanden interessieren....also bitte erst in ca.2 1/2 Tagen angucken,dann passts.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## verwurster (28. Dezember 2008)

nu ist sie ja abgelaufen und der preis ist immernoch hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Dezember 2008)

verwurster schrieb:


> nu ist sie ja abgelaufen und der preis ist immernoch hoch


 
...bei mir ist sie noch nicht abgelaufen: End time:*Dec-29-08 14:59:04 PST* (1 day 4 hours)


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Dezember 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330294990151&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

...für den Preis verkauf ich meinen auch, 135mm 10°

Gruß Micha


----------



## elsepe (1. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130277714003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003

die wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr


----------



## Levi Strauss (7. Januar 2009)

holla die waldfee 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250349704581


----------



## elsepe (8. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260339996254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

bin mir nicht sicher ob das jetzt auch teuer war für die teile.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Januar 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260339996254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> bin mir nicht sicher ob das jetzt auch teuer war für die teile.



Moin

Ne,die waren schon mal drin vom selbem Verkäufer kurz vorher,sind dann wohl zu"billig"an einen Kumpel weggegangen.....diesmal wars zwarn bißchen mehr,aber dennochn Schnäppchen,vor allen Dingen so in dem Zustand wohl überhaupt nicht mehr zu bekommen....standen 97 im Workshop für 1100 Märker drin.....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2009)

der schönste lenker der welt......ich hätte ihn ja gerne meiner sammlung einverleibt,aber zu dem preis nicht. 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170292165527


----------



## zingel (12. Januar 2009)

deutlich zuviel ...naja, fast


----------



## crosss (12. Januar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der schönste lenker der welt......ich hätte ihn ja gerne meiner sammlung einverleibt,aber zu dem preis nicht.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170292165527



Wollte ich grad auch hier reinstellen. Der Preis ist ja der Hammer. Ich war gestern mit 63 Euronen kurze Zeit Höchstbietender und hatte da schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, dafür so viel zu bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2009)

crosss schrieb:


> Wollte ich grad auch hier reinstellen. Der Preis ist ja der Hammer. Ich war gestern mit 63 Euronen kurze Zeit Höchstbietender und hatte da schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, dafür so viel zu bieten




ich hab bis 72 mitgehalten.
hab ja schon 2e hier....


man ist der schön.....es gibt sachen an denen kann man sich überhaupt nicht satt sehen.


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2009)

Der Preis ist doch eigentlich normal, oder?
70 der Lenker, 30 der Vorbau... Oder hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## CarstenB (12. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> deutlich zuviel ...naja, fast



wo soll der denn hin? ha, passt eh nicht - 1 1/8" schaft. wohl fuer ein yeti 

gruss, carsten


----------



## zingel (12. Januar 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wo soll der denn hin? ha, passt eh nicht - 1 1/8" schaft. wohl fuer ein yeti
> 
> gruss, carsten



weiss noch nicht so genau, bisher haben mir alle vom von mir vorgesehenen Bestimmungsort abgeraten.


----------



## olli (13. Januar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Der Preis ist doch eigentlich normal, oder?
> 70 der Lenker, 30 der Vorbau... Oder hab' ich was verpasst?


Seh ich auch so. Der Vorbau hat doch sicher mal 169.- DM gekostet, der Lenker 119.- oder? Oder 89.- oder 99.-?
******** ist das lange her, ich hatte den Mist damals auch zum NP und imho ist der Auktionserlös trotz hervorragendem Zustand und ziemlicher Seltenheit unter NP.


----------



## bsg (13. Januar 2009)

Der Vorbau soweit ich mich erinnern kann 229 DM in schwarz und 249 DM in poliert, der Lenker 89 - 99 DM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (13. Januar 2009)

Nich lang, aber dafür schön dünn - was will die Welt mit 485mm breiten Lenkern?


----------



## zingel (13. Januar 2009)

...eine richtige Rennfeile aufbauen!


----------



## fredeckbert (13. Januar 2009)

Dekerf Elysium (Titanium)


----------



## Syborg (13. Januar 2009)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Dekerf Elysium (Titanium)



  
(kein weiterer Kommentar notwendig)


----------



## trinkdöner (13. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180318087334&
mfe=sidebar


----------



## maka82 (13. Januar 2009)

das Ding hat nicht wirklich 11000â¬ gekostet!?!?!?!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. Januar 2009)

fredeckbert schrieb:


> Dekerf Elysium (Titanium)


 
Das ist doch der Typ, der schonmal die Ti-Kurbeln, Pauls-Schaltwerk etc. zu so exorbitanten Startpreisen eingestellt hatte...


----------



## CarstenB (13. Januar 2009)

auch die auktion (dekerf) hat in diesem thread nichts zu suchen.

gruss, carsten


----------



## andy2 (13. Januar 2009)

genau die gehoert in den scheissse das ist mir bei ebay durch die lappen gegangen thread und wenn ich mich nicht taeusche lief der rahmen schonmal vor nicht langer zeit auch aus der selben gegen nur mit anderem ebayhandle


----------



## cibi (13. Januar 2009)

129,87 für 'ne neue XTR-Stütze in 27.2
Hätte drauf gewettet dass die über 100.- geht. Bei einigen Auktionen in letzter Zeit würde ich gerne mal wissen wie hoch die Käufer tatsächlich noch gegangen wären...die haben doch alle einen am Schwimmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (14. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370139426896&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=024

?Hab´ ich was verpasst oder wo bitte gibt´s ne Weltwirtschaftskrise?


----------



## Protorix (14. Januar 2009)

Öl fällt Mag steigt


----------



## fufa (14. Januar 2009)

Neue m-900-STI für 203,20.  Bin grad auf der Suche nach eben solchen (muß nicht neu sein). Ist das ein "normaler" Preis, mir kommt es verdammt viel vor.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ZwiebelII (14. Januar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> (kein weiterer Kommentar notwendig)



"Bei interesse weitere angaben.Neupreis um die 11000 Euro
Bitte keine Spinner."

Stellt sich nur die Frage wer hier der Spinner ist


----------



## verwurster (15. Januar 2009)

fufa schrieb:


> Neue m-900-STI für 203,20. Bin grad auf der Suche nach eben solchen (muß nicht neu sein). Ist das ein "normaler" Preis, mir kommt es verdammt viel vor.
> 
> Grüße
> Stefan


 

nein fufa, der preis kam mir auch verdammt hoch vor


----------



## Der Meeester (17. Januar 2009)

Na hoffentlich hat sich da keiner selbst überboten... HÖCHSTENS(!!!) die Hälfte ist normal!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250353614291&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123


----------



## cibi (17. Januar 2009)

$504.99 für 'ne gebrauchte Big One Inch.


----------



## Timkaja (18. Januar 2009)

Auch alte Rennradsättel lassen sich gut verkaufen... 

Was das Stichwort Rene Herse bewirken kann...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110338838097

Und die Auktion geht noch 4 Tage.


----------



## trinkdöner (18. Januar 2009)

alter schwede!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muttipullover (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo????
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270327730452
Gruß Steffen


----------



## roesli (18. Januar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Hallo????
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270327730452
> Gruß Steffen




Ich verkauf meine sofort auch! - Die ist sogar noch in der nie geöffneten Aftermarket-Originalverpackung


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Januar 2009)

extrablatt, extrablatt
weltwirtschaftskriese hat jetzt auch den rohstoffmarkt erreicht!
titan so billig wie nie,.... der markt hat mit einbußen über 50% zu rechnen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/DEKERF-Retro-Fat...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

neuer preis neues glück,...
wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. Januar 2009)

Moin,
hier mal drei Auktionen, die jetzt nicht wirklich MTB Classic sind, aber die Preise.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Simplex-JUY-543...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Simplex-JUY-53-...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mafac-Top-63-Br...ryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß
Micha


----------



## elsepe (20. Januar 2009)

dagegen wirkt doch die edelbike-sammelei manch eines forummitglieds wie paninibildtauscherei auf den schulhof. wahnsinn!


----------



## fredeckbert (20. Januar 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> extrablatt, extrablatt
> weltwirtschaftskriese hat jetzt auch den rohstoffmarkt erreicht!
> titan so billig wie nie,.... der markt hat mit einbußen über 50% zu rechnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. Januar 2009)

Bei den 50% Rabatt ist aber auch ein kleines Defizit an Teilen in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## muttipullover (24. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250360061127
Ohne Worte!


----------



## Biff (24. Januar 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250360061127
> Ohne Worte!




finde ich nicht zu teuer. Neue Tune kosten auch über 90 Euro......
Jens


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Januar 2009)

NOS ist halt immer eine andere liga


----------



## zaskar-le (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110345793472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## Davidbelize (8. Februar 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hallo?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110345793472&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001



bei weiterverkauf null gewinnspanne würd ich sagen.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. Februar 2009)

NOS halt ...

dafür erspart man sich weitgehend unschöne überraschungen


----------



## Der Meeester (9. Februar 2009)

Krass!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160313524446&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=006


----------



## Filosofem (9. Februar 2009)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Krass!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160313524446&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=006



Auf jeden Fall.
Ging nicht vorgestern ein Pärchen Hadley-GT in NOS für 136 EUR weg?


----------



## zagato (9. Februar 2009)

hallo, waren aber auch die schönsten und mit 799 mark die teuersten.
preis finde ich ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (9. Februar 2009)

wenn wir bei naben sind... auch nicht übel.

a.


----------



## Der Meeester (9. Februar 2009)

zagato schrieb:


> hallo, waren aber auch die schönsten und mit 799 mark die teuersten.
> preis finde ich ok.



Ich glaub ich hab mich nur erschrocken, weil ich ICH die haben wollte. Aber für so viel Geld. Da hab ich mir für weniger im Forum lieber zwei andere Naben gekauft...


----------



## maka82 (16. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370156831102
für n paar Kappen. Wahnsinn


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> bei weiterverkauf null gewinnspanne wÃ¼rd ich sagen.



Hihi, meine leicht gebrauchte zugegeben kÃ¼rzere Syncros StÃ¼tze derselben Generation (seltenerer Durchmesser (28,6 mm)) hat 25 â¬ im Sofortkauf gekostet... 

@ newsboy: Die retro-BMXer mal wieder! Kennt man ja, echt gestÃ¶rt die Burschen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. Februar 2009)

maka82 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370156831102
> für n paar Kappen. Wahnsinn



Also das finde ich das preislich echt bislang überzogenste, wa sich hier je gesehen hab.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. Februar 2009)

...die sind auch schon mal für noch mehr weggegangen, COOKs NOS NIB black über 100 Dollar...

Micha


----------



## zingel (16. Februar 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> COOKs NOS NIB black über 100 Dollar...



kein Wunder! ...seit kurzem sollen sogar Fälschungen aufgetaucht sein!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. Februar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> kein Wunder! ...seit kurzem sollen sogar Fälschungen aufgetaucht sein!


 
...köstlich , schweizer Humor


----------



## S-BEND (21. Februar 2009)

Also wenn das keine interessanten Schnellspanner sind,
dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.
Da haben sich Dekaden später andere Teilehersteller 
ziemlich viel abgeguckt...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130288141632&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (23. Februar 2009)

nicht schlecht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320341773786&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## andy2 (23. Februar 2009)

eher normal


----------



## newsboy (23. Februar 2009)

also für $725.- gebe ich meine nosigen schwarzen auch ab.

$215.50 für eine platte mit zwei löchern noch übertriebener...

a.


----------



## Filosofem (1. März 2009)

E-Cranks, nicht NOS und augenscheinlich auch noch unvollständig...


----------



## felixdelrio (1. März 2009)

Sakae Powerbulge Titan Lenker für 95 EURO? 26 Gebote? Hab ich da was verpasst? 

Aber warum soviel bezahlen? Gabs vor kurzer Zeit mal eine grosse Menge bei Ebay Frankreich. Für 25 EURO inklusive Versand ...


----------



## Ketterechts (1. März 2009)

Tja - zwei Dumme muss man finden 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140302659140&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (1. März 2009)

das tut ja schon weh 
da hat jemand zu viel geld


----------



## insanerider (1. März 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Tja - zwei Dumme muss man finden
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140302659140&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123



hab ich nicht meine letztens für 40 euro verkauft....? och menno


----------



## cleiende (1. März 2009)

Wow!

XT Daumies

Hab ich was verpasst, sind die mittlerweile so teuer? Wird wohl Zeit mal einen Satz zu verkaufen.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2009)

...die Daumies liegen ja noch im Toleranzbereich, aber die XTR-Cantis?!
Ist die Not so groß? Da hatten wohl zwei schlichtweg keine Ahnung...


----------



## euphras (1. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...die Daumies liegen ja noch im Toleranzbereich, aber die XTR-Cantis?!
> Ist die Not so groß? Da hatten wohl zwei schlichtweg keine Ahnung...



Bei den Preisen für das "Gelumpe" frage ich mich, ob es nicht allmählich Sinn für Shimano und Konsorten machen würde, die Gußformen wieder anzuwärmen und eine Retro-Neuauflage auf den Markt zu werfen. Die Preise haben doch schon teils das Ladenniveau von einst erreicht...


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Sakae Powerbulge Titan Lenker für 95 EURO? 26 Gebote? Hab ich da was verpasst?
> 
> Aber warum soviel bezahlen? Gabs vor kurzer Zeit mal eine grosse Menge bei Ebay Frankreich. Für 25 EURO inklusive Versand ...


 
 unglaublich


----------



## bonebreaker666 (2. März 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen für das "Gelumpe" frage ich mich, ob es nicht allmählich Sinn für Shimano und Konsorten machen würde, die Gußformen wieder anzuwärmen und eine Retro-Neuauflage auf den Markt zu werfen. Die Preise haben doch schon teils das Ladenniveau von einst erreicht...


 
Das ist wohl wahr...http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140302656964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## bike24 (2. März 2009)

der gute hat das schaltwerk und die cantis bei, mir ersteigert. Naja, schönes sümmchen, hoffentlich bezahlt er auch.....

stephan


----------



## bonebreaker666 (2. März 2009)

Dann drück' ich dir mal die Daumen...die Zahlungsmoral lässt z.Zt. ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, hab' ich so das Gefühl.


----------



## mini.tom (2. März 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> der gute hat das schaltwerk und die cantis bei, mir ersteigert. Naja, schönes sümmchen, hoffentlich bezahlt er auch.....
> 
> stephan



Hi Stephan,
du bist also der Freund vom Himmelsläufer - aha - gut zu wissen 
mfg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac_75 (2. März 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> der gute hat das schaltwerk und die cantis bei, mir ersteigert. Naja, schönes sümmchen, hoffentlich bezahlt er auch.....
> 
> stephan


 
Also die Kohle für die schwarzen XT Cantis ist schon überwiesen 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## bike24 (2. März 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> die Zahlungsmoral lässt z.Zt. ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, hab' ich so das Gefühl.



das kann ich nur bestätigen, seit dem dieses neue Bewertungssystem bei ebay läuft, bleibt man des öfteren auf seinen auktionen sitzen. besagtes schaltwerk wurde zum bsp. schon zum zweiten mal verkauft. mit einer gabel hatte ich das selbe problem, die hat jetzt allerdings einen interessierten bikefreund gefunden. 
der trend ist halt nur ein wenig schade und wenn man ebay einschaltet muß man dann noch befürchten das man negativ bewertet wird.....

wollen wir hoffen das sich das mal wieder ändert.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (8. März 2009)

228 Euro für einen satz Cantis...............nicht schlecht  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140302524046


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. März 2009)

Die wollte ich auch grad posten...weisse Onzas gehen auch immer wieder sehr gut - 86,- für einen: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330311488694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=014

Wobei ich 15,- für 'ne Syncros Kunststoff-Aheadkappe auch nicht schlecht finde: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160318946107&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## gabs (8. März 2009)

Ich wette das zahlt man nicht mal eine einzelanfertigung aus INOX


----------



## Der Meeester (8. März 2009)

Respekt! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140302524046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Ups, da war einer schneller...


----------



## S-BEND (8. März 2009)

100 Gramm Campagnolofett from the Seventies

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190290900597&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## gabs (8. März 2009)

und wier haben einen sieger!


----------



## CarstenB (9. März 2009)

weder das fett noch die tune bremsen sind wirklich spektakulaer. wenn es die bremsen inzwischen nicht mehr bei tune gibt ist es in der tat kaum moeglich welche zu finden. und die haben einen hohen preis m.e. deutlich eher verdient als graftons...

carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (9. März 2009)

kann man über nen Rad-Händler aber noch bestellen (Tune). Hab mich erst vor 2 Wochen informiert...
matze


----------



## fuchss (9. März 2009)

tune kannst du bestellen aber nicht deren bremsen! die gibt es schon seit einigen jahren nicht mehr


----------



## maka82 (9. März 2009)

Bremsen KANNST du bestellen. Wie gesagt, habe mich erst kürzlich informiert. Sind zwar offiziell nicht mehr im Programm, aber noch in Wunschfarbe bestellbar.


----------



## zagato (9. März 2009)

wer brauch denn schon tune bremsen? die sehn doch verwurschtelt aus. kein vergleich zu den schönen klassischen graftons. 
ansonsten sind aber tune produkte sehr edel.
........meine unwesentliche meinung.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (9. März 2009)

Wie findet ihr das denn:  


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...65764&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## zingel (9. März 2009)

schlecht! ...sowas brauch ich nämlich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. März 2009)

ist dieser preis normal für die englunds ?


----------



## Miracoolx (11. März 2009)




----------



## euphras (11. März 2009)

Miracoolx schrieb:


> AW: Suntour XC Pro Schaltwerk für 125, für 125!!! okay???



Nein, nicht OK. Wenn ich die Preise richtig im Kopf habe, hat ein XC pro SW mal im Laden so um die 90 - 120 DM gekostet. 

*DM!!!*

Sollen diese Wucherer doch auf ihrer Altmetallsammlung verschimmeln! 


Da regenerier ich doch lieber meine alten SW oder steig´auf Mavic um.


----------



## andy1 (11. März 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Nein, nicht OK. Wenn ich die Preise richtig im Kopf habe, hat ein XC pro SW mal im Laden so um die 90 - 120 DM gekostet.
> 
> *DM!!!*
> 
> ...



normal wäre wohl ein Preis in NOS bzw. neuwertig in der Bucht um 40-60 Euro - also kaum mehr als ein 7fach-XT-SW


----------



## stylzdavis (11. März 2009)

Das finde ich etwas zu teuer.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/YETI-ORIGINAL-F...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mini.tom (11. März 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Das finde ich etwas zu teuer....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YETI-ORIGINAL-F...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318



da gebe ich dir recht - ich habe hier im Forum eine neue bekommen und war im vergleich zu der ein echtes schnäppchen 
bin bei beiden bis 45 mitgegangen - aber naja - schade schade schokolade
mfg
tom


----------



## Miracoolx (11. März 2009)

Gut zu wissen und ich bin mal gespannt wer das Ding kauft und auch die anderen Sachen die der Mensch anbietet.
Ich finde das erstaunlich wie manch einer meint soviel Geld für etwas haben zu müssen, nur weil es alt ist? Wo ist die Lebens freude, wenn man was hat und mehr nicht braucht: Und eine anderer sucht es schon sehr lange, warum schenkt man ihn das nicht, oder Tauscht. Sei es ein Apfel. 
Eine Hand wäscht die andere und irgen wann bekommt man von einem Fremden das zurück, was man einem Freud gegeben hat.
Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## felixdelrio (11. März 2009)

Is ja lustig. Genau das Teil habe ich auch an meinem Funk. Haben wir von unserem Bikeladen für 10 bekommen ...



mini.tom schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir recht - ich habe hier im Forum eine neue bekommen und war im vergleich zu der ein echtes schnäppchen
> bin bei beiden bis 45 mitgegangen - aber naja - schade schade schokolade
> mfg
> tom


----------



## insanerider (11. März 2009)

Der Meeester schrieb:


> Respekt! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140302524046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004
> 
> Ups, da war einer schneller...



sorry, aber das ist nur noch bescheuert.äh ich hab den falschen link zitiert und meinte eigentlich die packung altes fett


----------



## Miracoolx (11. März 2009)

Und dann nur 11 Leute ! Unglaublich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (12. März 2009)

kein ebay, keine hohe summe   aber 

http://www.r2-bike.de/webshop/Bremse/Scheibenbremse/Distanzscheibe-05-mm-5-Stk::918.html

edit:   wenn man ein 1ct. stück hat das 10 fache material und ist 50 mal billiger


----------



## trinkdöner (12. März 2009)

sind doch 5 Stück .... ;-)


----------



## elsepe (12. März 2009)

ja und ? meinst du sie sollten sie verschenken?


----------



## gabs (12. März 2009)

2.5â¬   wÃ¤re mir peinlich....

wenn man was anderes bestellt, ein oder 2 pÃ¤ckchen einfach GRATIS mitschicken

1kg von denen kostet im einkauf nicht viel mehr als das rohmaterial (pro kg) ... (ca 1â¬ beim baustahl usw)


edit: ich weiÃ dass das kein bustahl ist    aber egal 


http://cgi.ebay.it/Bicicletta-bici-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:3|39:1|240:1318 


besser?


----------



## Raze (12. März 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir recht - ich habe hier im Forum eine neue bekommen und war im vergleich zu der ein echtes schnäppchen
> bin bei beiden bis 45 mitgegangen - aber naja - schade schade schokolade
> mfg
> tom



Hallo,

für den gleichen Preis was so ein 45.- Gebot mit sich bringt gibt es von mir eine Originalrolle in silber in gleichem Zustand oder eine schwarze NOS Rolle "never used" für einen 3stelligen Betrag   

Als Leichtbauer und Klassikbanause lasse ich das Teil eh weg oder baue mir eine schwarze Umlenkrolle aus Plastik hin.

Bitte pm, Anfragen werden vertraulich behandelt .  

Einen schönen Abend

raze


----------



## zaskar-le (12. März 2009)

gabs schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.it/Bicicletta-bici-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:3|39:1|240:1318
> 
> besser?



...nein, bedaure 

Hier geht es um *bereits vollzogene Transaktionen* und nicht um überzogene Preisvorstellungen, auf die in den meisten Fällen ohnehin keiner von uns eingehen wird. 

Einen hast Du noch frei


----------



## ZeFlo (13. März 2009)

... es geht zwar hier tatsächlich NUR um bereits vollzogene transaktionen, der preis von dem radl bewegt sich aber eher am unteren ende der zu bezahlenden ablöse


----------



## stylzdavis (15. März 2009)

WTF?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180334329031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## hoeckle (16. März 2009)

na wer war´s??? 

bis 150 war ich noch versucht... aber sowas kommt ja auch nicht alle tage!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160320525022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2009)

das hätte ich sehr sehr gerne gakauft. nos.

aber 3000 $ finde ich doch ein bisschen happig.






 I would even consider selling the P-23 for is $3,000 because I know it will bring that or more at auction on eBay. Too many people that don't have a nice Ritchey want one for their collections.


----------



## wtb_rider (17. März 2009)

dat is nicht nur happig sondern auch ganz schön optimisstisch
aber dennnoch ganz schön schön. aber ick hab ja schon eins!
auch wenn ick noch eins vertragen könnte.


----------



## the punkrock (25. März 2009)

ATTITUDE für schlappe 6000 hier im bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/177785/cat/51


----------



## gabs (25. März 2009)

optimistisch


----------



## santo77 (25. März 2009)

gabs schrieb:


> optimistisch



das ist sehr nett umschrieben


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2009)

wusste ich doch das da ein komma fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (25. März 2009)

> Foto ist aus dem I-net da die Digicam hin is und die Handycam nicht so viel hergibt





bei dem Preis !?


----------



## gabs (25. März 2009)

hab ich übersehen     somit seehr optimistisch    bzw absolut ohne denkbar möglichem zusammenhang


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. März 2009)

the punkrock schrieb:


> ATTITUDE für schlappe 6000 hier im bikemarkt:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/177785/cat/51




0 Beiträge, erst seit 2 Wochen angemeldet und dann ein Bike mit "geliehenen" Bildern für 6000 verkaufen, ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt  , dann lieber Lehman-Zertifikate...


----------



## chowi (26. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> 0 Beiträge, erst seit 2 Wochen angemeldet und dann ein Bike mit "geliehenen" Bildern für 6000 verkaufen, ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt  , dann lieber Lehman-Zertifikate...



Vielleicht meint er 600.- Euro???


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. März 2009)

Dann wird's aber eng mit "kostenfreiem Versand"


----------



## santo77 (26. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> 0 Beiträge, erst seit 2 Wochen angemeldet und dann ein Bike mit "geliehenen" Bildern für 6000 verkaufen, ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt  , dann lieber Lehman-Zertifikate...



hast du noch zertifikate? ich bin nämlich an einer langfristigen und besonders ertragreichen altersvorsorge interessiert
die papiere und das klein bike wären doch schon mal ein anfang, oder?


----------



## höhenangst (26. März 2009)

ich denk das Bike gibts im Dreier- oder Viererpack geliefert , damit man auf den Preis kommt


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> 0 Beiträge, erst seit 2 Wochen angemeldet und dann ein Bike mit "geliehenen" Bildern für 6000 verkaufen, ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt  , dann lieber Lehman-Zertifikate...




ich denke, daß es 600 euro heißen sollte


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (26. März 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ich denke, daß es 600 euro heißen sollte



Dann würde ich mich erbarmen und das gute Stück in München persönlich abholen. Anschliesend noch ein Käffchen bei Muttern in Moosburg, das wäre ein Tag nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## fredeckbert (6. April 2009)

XTR ST-M910 für 201,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (6. April 2009)

Salut,
nicht schlecht:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Grove-Innovatio...5:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50&rvr_id=

Philippe


----------



## Protorix (18. April 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Xizang-Nachba...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

da ist er wieder. ich hatte vor 2 oder 3 jahren mal einen der zumindest "leicht" war und nur 1,8 kilo wog und eigentlich auch gut geschweißt war .... aber noch 1 tag und 420 euro fuer diese schüssel ... man man man ....


----------



## Raze (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich verfolge diese Auktion aus bekanntem Grund auch mal wieder.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob da nicht wieder H. Ischariot seine Hände im Spiel hat, um den Preis nach oben zu treiben...

Schönes Wochenende

raze


----------



## oldschooler (19. April 2009)

wird magnesium im laufe der jahre auch etwa zu gold?!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370182465224 

 für ne sekunde wollte ich sie haben... aber champagner passt einfach nicht...


----------



## S-BEND (19. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht. 312,02 Euro für ein Innenlager 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160326389570


----------



## bike24 (19. April 2009)

XT Pedalen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260391018884

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Herr Schwaabe

MC2:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160326891197

Da haben unsere eifriegen Sammler der Klein-Vorbauten bald wieder was neues in der Vitrine stehen...


----------



## Biff (19. April 2009)

MC2:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160326891197

Da haben unsere eifriegen Sammler der Klein-Vorbauten bald wieder was neues in der Vitrine stehen...[/QUOTE]

eher nicht. Der Gewinner hat auch das passende Adroit ersteigert.
Jens


----------



## andy1 (19. April 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> XT Pedalen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260391018884
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht -123Euronen - für  NOS-XT-Pedale 

die MC2 ist aber auch nicht ohne....


----------



## bekr (30. April 2009)

no coment..
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s828932...CHLUPKA=252ENET+KG+EVO+III+=28200506KGEVO3=29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (4. Mai 2009)

... auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen  
wenn man bedenkt, das Teil hätte jemand z.B. aus Deutschland ersteigert, mit Porto Zoll und EUSt kommt das Ding an die 200 Euro, nicht mal NOS dafür 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150341793141&ssPageName=ADME:B:TB6:DE:2
Kein Spott von mir sondern Neid des Verlierers


----------



## der Steelman (4. Mai 2009)

das wäre er für mich soeinen brauche ich aber nicht für diesen preis :-(
schönes teil


----------



## mini.tom (4. Mai 2009)

cschrahe schrieb:


> ... auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen
> wenn man bedenkt, das Teil hätte jemand z.B. aus Deutschland ersteigert, mit Porto Zoll und EUSt kommt das Ding an die 200 Euro, nicht mal NOS dafür
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150341793141&ssPageName=ADME:B:TB6:DE:2
> Kein Spott von mir sondern Neid des Verlierers



also für einen ordentlichen preis würde ich meinen weissen nos hergeben 
mfg
tom


----------



## der Steelman (5. Mai 2009)

was ist bei dir ein ordentlicher preis mini tomrest per pm
gruß maik


----------



## fredeckbert (8. Mai 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht: 68,99 für ein Paar gebrauchter 737er Naben.

Grüße, marcus


----------



## BonelessChicken (13. Mai 2009)

99,99  für einen XTR 950er Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (14. Mai 2009)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> 99,99  für einen XTR 950er Umwerfer.



Genau so einer liegt hier auf meinem Schreibtisch.
Noch 15-20 Jahre warten, dann tausche ich ihn gegen ein Auto.


----------



## argh (14. Mai 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Genau so einer liegt hier auf meinem Schreibtisch.
> Noch 15-20 Jahre warten, dann tausche ich ihn gegen ein Auto.



Das klingt nach ner guten Theorie. Viel Glück!


----------



## andy1 (14. Mai 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Genau so einer liegt hier auf meinem Schreibtisch.
> Noch 15-20 Jahre warten, dann tausche ich ihn gegen ein Auto.



Matchbox oder SIKU


----------



## S-BEND (17. Mai 2009)

Ist das normal ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150344640220

Gruß


----------



## HOLZWURM (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Normal nicht,da sehr selten angeboten, aber geht es nicht darum,das es einem soviel Wert war?

ich hätte es auch gerne gehabt,aber wollte nicht soviel ausgeben. Das habe ich nun davon

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## trinkdöner (18. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Paar-Tioga-Psych...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

alter schwede!


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wird es langsam echt lÃ¤cherlich mit den alten Reifen .

Und das nÃ¤chste Paar steht 1,5h vor Schluss auch schon wieder bei mehr als 150â¬


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Mai 2009)

ich glaube der moment naht meine gebunkerte reifenluft aus anfang der 90er zu verkaufen.
damit es richtig orginal ist...


----------



## CarstenB (18. Mai 2009)

hat ernie die reifen nicht vor 1-2 jahren wie sauerbier fuer 25euro oder so angeboten? dann sind sie langsam auf 50e gestiegen und nun das. na, ihn wird's freuen...


----------



## BonelessChicken (18. Mai 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Paar-Tioga-Psych...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> alter schwede!



Also wenn da jetzt jemand nicht zum Zuge kam - ich gebe 20% Classicforumsrabatt auf den Endpreis .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. Mai 2009)

.....krass!!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Filosofem (18. Mai 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Paar-Tioga-Psych...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> alter schwede!



Ist dochn normaler Preis. 
Sind halt nur 2 Reifen weniger als sonst mit im Set.


----------



## roesli (18. Mai 2009)

Heller Gummi scheint wirklich wieder in zu sein: Zwei vordere Magic, davon einer leicht angebraucht für umgerechnet 60 Euro.

Ist im Vergleich zu den Tiogas immer noch billig, aber es scheint, als seinen die Schnäppchenzeiten bei Ricardo langsam auch vorbei. Und happig genug für einen Reifen, der sich wirklich nur für Showzwecke eignet. 

Viel ist es auf jeden Fall, wenn ich daran denk, dass wir die Reifen vor 9 Jahren für Fr. 5.- zu liquidieren versuchten - und dennoch darauf sitzen blieben


----------



## bike24 (21. Mai 2009)

Ist das neuer Rekord für ne 900er Kurbel? Die letzte Neue ist meiner Meihnung für nur 200 weggegangen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180356063706

Grüße Stephan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Mai 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> Ist das neuer Rekord für ne 900er Kurbel? Die letzte Neue ist meiner Meihnung für nur 200 weggegangen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180356063706
> 
> Grüße Stephan


 
... 305.- habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber der Preis ist noch besser 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## tmenje (21. Mai 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=170331017037


----------



## wubu (22. Mai 2009)

XTR Kurbelgarnitur für ca. 323,- (ich hab noch 350,- DM bezahlt!).......Schaltwerk für 202,- (und das noch zerfleddert und das obere Röllchen nicht original)......und da reden alle von wirtschaftlich schwierigen Zeiten. Ich merke nichts von der Krise.

Und fällt euch auf, daß überwiegend Deutsche die ganzen alten Teile kaufen???


----------



## Bernd D. [HH] (22. Mai 2009)

wubu schrieb:


> Und fällt euch auf, daß überwiegend Deutsche die ganzen alten Teile kaufen???



 Wir haben eben Kultur!  

Langsam komme ich aber wirklich ins Grübeln. Ich fahre meine 900er Kurbeln und das Schaltwerk auch bei Matsch und Schnee. Die Teile sind mir inzwischen schon fast zu schade dafür.


----------



## CarstenB (22. Mai 2009)

gebraucht bringen die m900 teile bei weitem nicht so viel. das alte spiel, angebot und nachfrage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (22. Mai 2009)

eine woche später eingestellt bringen die kurbeln etwas über die  hälfte des hier gezeigten preises..


ich sag nur:
EBAY IS JUST LIKE VEGAS BABY...


----------



## tmenje (22. Mai 2009)

Stell mal ein !?


----------



## urbanpsycle (26. Mai 2009)

...ich bin sprachlos.

Von den Dingern hab ich auch noch 5 Stück im Keller liegen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230343491066

Ich weiss, ist ein Rennradteil,aber trotzdem.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (29. Mai 2009)

Moin,
für DX Lever/Shifter nicht schlecht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280348838650

Gruß
Micha


----------



## euphras (29. Mai 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> für DX Lever/Shifter nicht schlecht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280348838650
> ...



...und dann auch noch die sch**ß Rapidfire Kombis 

Was mögen wohl DX und XT Daumies in NOS bringen?!?


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Mai 2009)

läuft noch aber....


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alex-Moulton-...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (29. Mai 2009)

Was ist das denn?? Soviel Geld, für so ein Furunkel


----------



## mini.tom (30. Mai 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Moin,
> für DX Lever/Shifter nicht schlecht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280348838650
> ...



die gibt es bei mir auch bald zu kaufen - aber natürlich günstiger 
mfg
tom


----------



## mini.tom (30. Mai 2009)

...und dann auch noch die sch**ß Rapidfire Kombis 

@ biste die mal gefahren ? ich finde die sehr geil 

Was mögen wohl DX und XT Daumies in NOS bringen?!?[/quote]

@ nicht die Hälfte  die haben wir doch sowie so alle auf Lager liegen 
alles nur Spaß 
mfg
tom


----------



## farao (30. Mai 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> läuft noch aber....
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alex-Moulton-...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


Am besten finde ich die Frage: "Q: Can you ship it to Taiwan?Post code 10678" 

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir dann die Taiwanreplica für ein zwanzigstel des Preises kaufen


----------



## euphras (30. Mai 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> euphras schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, und zwar auch die neueren Versionen, selbst die Variante von Suntour. Alles Dreck, der mir nicht an die Räder kommt. Allerhöchsten noch Gripshift, wenn mir die Daumenschalthebel maal ausgehen sollten.. [/rant]



			
				mini.tom schrieb:
			
		

> euphras schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Juni 2009)

es wird immer verrückter

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-Deore-XT-II-RD-M732-SS-Derailleur-NEW_W0QQitemZ170337298867QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27a8e4e9b3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Gruß
Micha


----------



## v8mercedes (1. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> es wird immer verrückter
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



da geb ich dir recht

bei aller liebe, aber....

http://cgi.ebay.de/YETI-ARC-AS-Fram...s=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.de/YETI-ARC-AS-Rahm...s=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## stylzdavis (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Jochen!
Ja, echt Wahnsinn die Yetis.
Ich dachte auch ich trau meinen Augen nicht.
Der in Team Dart ist auch in einem net so tollem Zustand...
Da sollte man doch gut auf seine Schätzchen aufpassen 

Have Fun

P.s War ja ein nettes Treffen bei Euch


----------



## gabs (1. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> es wird immer verrückter
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-Deore-XT-II-RD-M732-SS-Derailleur-NEW_W0QQitemZ170337298867QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27a8e4e9b3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> ...




die hat mein dad auch aufm rad... sie wurde sogar in den 90er jahren gefahren :O    bringt sicher noch mehr, was?      er hätte sowiso mehr freude mit einer neuen xt um 40


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juni 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> es wird immer verrückter
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-Deore-XT-II-RD-M732-SS-Derailleur-NEW_W0QQitemZ170337298867QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27a8e4e9b3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> ...



xt ist die wahre xtr.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (1. Juni 2009)

das find ich auch bischen heftig.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260414665101


----------



## Hellspawn (2. Juni 2009)

war eigentlich klar: Alles Schöne, was in wirklich neuwertigem Zustand ist wird sau teuer. Und wenn es in der Packung ist, dann nochmal mehr. Bei Modellautos macht eine Verpackung im neuwertigen Zustand teilweise einen Preisaufschlag von über 100% aus ...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (2. Juni 2009)

Salut,
Breezer...Breezer...haben Sie Breezer gesagt?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Breezer-Lightni...547045QQptZMountainQ5fBikesQQsalenotsupported
Philippe


----------



## v8mercedes (2. Juni 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Hi Jochen!
> Ja, echt Wahnsinn die Yetis.
> Ich dachte auch ich trau meinen Augen nicht.
> Der in Team Dart ist auch in einem net so tollem Zustand...
> ...



hi tobias,

genau das dachte ich auch. selbst wenn der team dart rahmen neu oder in neuwertigem zustand wäre, sollte der preis nicht in diese dimensionen schießen. aber gut zu wissen, was die AS wert sind

viele grüße jochen

ps: bist du schon vorangekommen mit den grafton parts?


----------



## felixdelrio (2. Juni 2009)

Super für so ein Taiwan-Teil! Und auch toll, dass die gerissene Sampson-Kurbel mit bei ist ...



Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> Breezer...Breezer...haben Sie Breezer gesagt?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Breezer-Lightni...547045QQptZMountainQ5fBikesQQsalenotsupported
> Philippe


----------



## Re-spekt (2. Juni 2009)

Ob es den Wert ( Preis ) erziehlen kann ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110396506800


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Juni 2009)

Schnäppchenalarm


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Juni 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Ob es den Wert ( Preis ) erziehlen kann ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110396506800


   ich würd sagen da is ne 1 zu viel bei dem preis....


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Juni 2009)

Und gepfuscht ist da auch noch. Bei der Dämpferbastelei hätte ich Angst. Ist ein User aus dem Forum (bei den GTs als absoluter Unruhestifter bekannt), der schon eine klasse Bastellösung bei der Dämferaufnahme an seinem STS gezeigt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (4. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270396985674

davon sollte mann wohl so 3-4 im schließfach haben


----------



## felixdelrio (4. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-nos-Vintage-s...|66:2|39:1|72:570|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## gabs (4. Juni 2009)

dess ist doch gar nicht mehr witzig! da bekomm ich glatt agressionen


----------



## CarstenB (4. Juni 2009)

hat doch noch niemand nichts investiert. auch beim letzten mal nicht, als sie auf ebay waren...


----------



## felixdelrio (4. Juni 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> hat doch noch niemand nichts investiert. auch beim letzten mal nicht, als sie auf ebay waren...



Korrekt, Carsten. Aber ich musste das einfach posten. Was manche Leute so denken, für was man alles viel Geld kriegen kann ...


----------



## gabs (4. Juni 2009)

huch!  zum glÃ¼ck nur'n hochstapler

mit 50â¬ fÃ¼r son zeug. wenn man das verliert merkt mans normalerweise doch gar nicht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juni 2009)

gabs schrieb:


> huch!  zum glück nur'n hochstapler
> 
> mit 50 für son zeug. wenn man das verliert merkt mans normalerweise doch gar nicht?!




man merkt es nicht,aber man sieht es...


----------



## Retrostar (7. Juni 2009)

Ich bin Sprachlos!!
202 Eur für Schnellspanner!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110395860242


----------



## der Steelman (7. Juni 2009)

einfach nur heftig der preis und das für diese dinger
naja gibt ja schönere spanner muß ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## Re-spekt (7. Juni 2009)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> Ob es den Wert ( Preis ) erziehlen kann ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110396506800



da Zahlen welche 200 Euro für Titan-Spanner (keine Schnellspanner)
aber ein Komplettrad geht nicht weg ??????

was wäre wenn ich solche Spanner ans Rad mache ??????

200 ist ja auch weniger als 1500 !!! klar   (haben halt nicht mehr viele 1500)

ich halte das mit den Spanner für ein Gäg


----------



## andy1 (8. Juni 2009)

mittelaltes Retro-Zaskar mit XTR-Bling Bling für 543 Euros

und der Hammer:

ein ca. 93er Kettler mit 21-Gang XT für schlappe 484 Euro


----------



## santo77 (8. Juni 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> mittelaltes Retro-Zaskar mit XTR-Bling Bling für 543 Euros
> 
> und der Hammer:
> 
> ein ca. 93er Kettler mit 21-Gang XT für schlappe 484 Euro





ja, aber das kettler ist getunt


----------



## euphras (8. Juni 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> ja, aber das kettler ist getunt



Der Glaube in den deutschen Gartenzwerg-Vorgärten, daß die Apotheose* des Fahrrades im Allgemeinen und Speziellen von KETTLER erfunden/gebaut wurde, ist wohl nicht auszurotten. Auch Dank der so unvoreingenommenen "Stiftung Warentest". Die Aufkleber machen den Fahrer sicher um 5 km/h schneller... 


Ich liebe ja diese Anbieter, die sich aufgrund umfassenden Allgemeinwissens zu wikipedia-reifen Auslassungen hinreißen lassen:


> Verbaut ist ein leichter Aluminumrahmen mit sehr schönen Schweißnähten und Zugführungen, was für damalige Verhältnisse außergewöhnlich ist, da Alurahmen serienmäßig erst seit knapp 10 Jahren gebaut werden.



Heil Dir im roten Berggangritzel!   


*Vergöttlichung


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Juni 2009)

ich bin froh das meine syncros  anlagen wenigstens im wert ein bisschen steigen.
der schönste lenker der mtb geschichte.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...iewitem=&mfe=sidebar&rvr_id=&salenotsupported


----------



## newsboy (15. Juni 2009)

reserve nicht erreicht, aber nur knapp nicht...


----------



## Protorix (15. Juni 2009)

vom preis abgesehen, nur weil es das erste ist... das ist schon ein sehr geiles kleines rad ! 
sowas will ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (17. Juni 2009)

na denn haste hier noch ne chengse. habs mir nicht genau angekiekt aber sieht ganz ähnlich aus.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bonanza-Schwinn-...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

gruss kay


----------



## Zaskar1998 (18. Juni 2009)

wird selten angeboten.

dennoch... 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## bonebreaker666 (18. Juni 2009)

...und wer kann nachweisen, ob es sich um eine echte oder einfach eine nachgefertigte handelt? Weil sooo schwer sind die Teile nu auch nicht zu drehen...


----------



## euphras (18. Juni 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> ...und wer kann nachweisen, ob es sich um eine echte oder einfach eine nachgefertigte handelt? Weil sooo schwer sind die Teile nu auch nicht zu drehen...



Das ist genau, was mir dazu einfällt: ausgenudeltes Alu-Pulley nehmen, abdrehen und fertig - gleich mit passendem Industrielager....


----------



## bruchmeister (19. Juni 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110400294263


----------



## der Steelman (19. Juni 2009)

da meints einer ja gut stolzer preis
http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-Cantilever-BR-M-900-Klein-Kult-Retro-NOS-Neu_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a1Q7c66Q3a2Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a2Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem35a1f47a9dQQitemZ230350420637QQptZSportQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2009)

ich liebe meine syncros-parts....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...iewitem=&mfe=sidebar&rvr_id=&salenotsupported

schon ein stolzer preis für ein kb


----------



## urbanpsycle (20. Juni 2009)

der Steelman schrieb:


> da meints einer ja gut stolzer preis
> http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-Cantilever-B...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported


 

Dann schau Dir das mal an...

http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-900-Cantibre...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## wubu (20. Juni 2009)

Da ist mal wieder das Goldgräberfieber ausgebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (24. Juni 2009)

...ist das jetzt der Preis für gebrauchte Hebelchen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320384190129


----------



## Filosofem (24. Juni 2009)

Ist doch okay, der Preis.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (25. Juni 2009)

Salut,
xc pro, xt, crupi...nein
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110404873431
Philippe


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Juni 2009)

lieber 1300 für ein paar pedalen als 1000 für ein paar hutch griffe, wie sonst gerne mal angeboten.
kk


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juni 2009)

heftig....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=160343924447&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## B-Ston3D (28. Juni 2009)

hui
Shimano-XTR-FC-M900-Kurbel-Kettenblatt-wie-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (28. Juni 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> heftig....http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=160343924447&viewitem=&salenotsupported



Aber wirklich... Mannomannomann...


----------



## Shlomo (29. Juni 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270396985674
> 
> davon sollte mann wohl so 3-4 im schließfach haben



Davon muss wer mehr haben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270396985674


----------



## stylzdavis (5. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte es echt haben, ich hab auch eine Menge geboten.
Aber leider nicht genug. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so krass hoch geht.
Naja ist eben selten, besonders in Yeti blau.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290326931585

Have Fun
Stylz


----------



## SCM (6. Juli 2009)

Pfff....nee, ist klar:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230351400727&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

Ich habe fÃ¼r silberne NOS mit Preisschild ($ 119) vor ein paar Wochen noch 65 â¬ inkl. Versand gezahlt.


----------



## Briggtopp (6. Juli 2009)

Es waren auch vor kurzem noch welche in rot drin aus Holland. Die sind glaub ich so um die 60 Euro weg.
153 ist echt ne Ansage.


----------



## euphras (6. Juli 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Es waren auch vor kurzem noch welche in rot drin aus Holland. Die sind glaub ich so um die 60 Euro weg.
> 153 ist echt ne Ansage.



Ausreißer sind immer möglich. Kleines Bsp.: in den letzten Wochen ging eine gebrauchte XC Pro Kurbel für 110  weg, eine (schlecht beschriebene) vor ein paar Wochen für 4,50 (guter Zustand!), dasselbe bei Umwerfern: von 1  bis 30  ist momentan alles möglich. Einfach kühlen Kopf behalten und aussteigen, wenn der Durchschnittspreis erreicht/überfordert ist/wird.


----------



## Briggtopp (6. Juli 2009)

Ja ich weiß mit den Ausreißern, ist halt auch immer einen Glückssache. Die von mir erwähnten waren das nicht mal (ordentliche Beschreibung) und die waren sogar Mint.
Naja, hast schon Recht schauen wo das eigene Limit liegt und dann ggf. raus.


----------



## bike24 (6. Juli 2009)

Unsere Bibel wird auch immer teurer. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140330273809

Da wird es schwer neue Jünger vom Glauben zu überzeugen, wenn man sich die passende Lektüre nicht leisten kann


----------



## Hellspawn (6. Juli 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> Unsere Bibel wird auch immer teurer.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140330273809
> 
> Da wird es schwer neue Jünger vom Glauben zu überzeugen, wenn man sich die passende Lektüre nicht leisten kann



bei dem Kurs liegen die aber schon seite ein paar Jahren. 94 ist halt wirklich schon lang her und so hoch wird die Auflage damals auch nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## euphras (6. Juli 2009)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> bei dem Kurs liegen die aber schon seite ein paar Jahren. 94 ist halt wirklich schon lang her und so hoch wird die Auflage damals auch nicht gewesen sein.



Habe ich zusammen mit ca. 3 kg Bike Heften vor ein paar Jahren im Altpapier versenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (8. Juli 2009)

Ach ja....immer wieder schön...und es sind noch 8 Tage...

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-ONZA-PORCUPI...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Briggtopp (8. Juli 2009)

Alter Schwede ...und ich wette da haben einige nicht richtig gelesen und denken es ist der komplette LRS


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. Juli 2009)

Hatte ich mir gestern auch schon gedacht...da war die Auktion nur ein paar Stunden alt und stand schon auf EUR 122,irgendwas...


----------



## felixdelrio (8. Juli 2009)

Briggtopp schrieb:


> Alter Schwede ...und ich wette da haben einige nicht richtig gelesen und denken es ist der komplette LRS



Ach, es gibt bestimmt genug Leute, die bereit sind soviel Kohle nur für die Reifen auszugeben ...


----------



## onza98 (8. Juli 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ach, es gibt bestimmt genug Leute, die bereit sind soviel Kohle nur für die Reifen auszugeben ...



...denke ich auch...ein bisschen Wandschmuck darf schon mal was kosten........fahren wird die ja bestimmt eh niemand...


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Juli 2009)

also wenn ihr mich fragt;.....





mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 

gruss kay


----------



## bike24 (8. Juli 2009)

Für die einen ist es ein weißer Strich, für die anderen die wohl teuerste Bremsspur der Welt (zumindest in unserer) mal duplomatisch ausgedrückt! 

Guts nächtle Gemeinde....


----------



## Sascha123 (9. Juli 2009)

... davon abgesehen das man die Dinger mit jedem zusätzlichen Jahr sogar vorsichtig an die Wand hängen muss. 

Ne, Ne! Ich frage mich eigentlich warum man sich nicht günstige weiße Reifen holt (Halo, Geax, ...), da man eh nicht mit fährt ist das Gewicht und die Verarbeitung auch egal.


----------



## monacofranze (9. Juli 2009)

ein wort das ich von oldtimerautoschraubern dauernd höre: originalität.... schön für den verkäufer....wenn man nur ne zeitmaschine hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Habe ich zusammen mit ca. 3 kg Bike Heften vor ein paar Jahren im Altpapier versenkt.





ich auch...alles jahrgänge von 94-2007. einzig der 95er konnte sich in einem dunklen versteck retten. und darüber bin ich jetzt sehr froh.


----------



## bike24 (11. Juli 2009)

900er Umwerfer, was soll man sagen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280367022213

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Syborg (11. Juli 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> 900er Umwerfer, was soll man sagen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280367022213
> 
> Grüße Stephan



das wollte ich auch grad posten 

Mir fehlen die Worte bei diesen Preisen


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juli 2009)

bald kann man die beipackzettel fürn zwanni verkaufen..


----------



## bike24 (11. Juli 2009)

oder wir fangen an wie die schlauen und verkaufen nur die verpackung


----------



## SCM (11. Juli 2009)

Bei den Usern hier liegt ja noch die ein oder andere NOS 910/900 versteckt. Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wann die Preise so hoch steigen, dass der finanzielle Reiz die Sammelleidenschaft überwiegt.

Oder ob die Preise, weil das Interesse an der teuren Epoche der MTB-Geschichte nachlässt, irgendwann wieder sinken?
Derzeit scheint jedenfalls für gewisse Teile nach oben kaum eine Grenze gesetzt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (11. Juli 2009)

SCM schrieb:


> Oder ob die Preise, weil das Interesse an der teuren Epoche der MTB-Geschichte nachlässt, irgendwann wieder sinken?



Mit der nächsten Evolution auf jeden Fall. Irgendwann kommen brauchbare elektronische Bauteile an die Bikes (Schaltung,...). Spätestens dann läuft die Zeit ab und es bleiben nur noch Hardcore-Sammler übrig. Momentan wird ja eher mit Bauteilen gehandelt als gesammelt.

Meine persönliche These, ...  mal schaun was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## cibi (12. Juli 2009)

1023.- (!) für Propeller Titan Kurbeln, das war dann selbst dem Alex zuviel...

101.- für ne 26.8er XTR-Stütze.


----------



## der Steelman (12. Juli 2009)

fürn satz onza reifen hammer bin sprachlos 
da hätte mann sich ja mal früher nen vorrat anlegen sollen besser als aktien
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-ONZA-PORCUPI...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Biff (12. Juli 2009)

der Steelman schrieb:


> fürn satz onza reifen hammer bin sprachlos
> da hätte mann sich ja mal früher nen vorrat anlegen sollen besser als aktien
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-ONZA-PORCUPI...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported




da die Reifen fahrtechnisch aber der größte Schrott sind, hat sich wohl kaum jemand damals eine Vorrat angelegt....

Jens


----------



## CarstenB (13. Juli 2009)

...und wenn's noch soooooo viele davon gaebe waeren sie auch nicht so teuer...


----------



## euphras (13. Juli 2009)

Für Daumies aus dem "sub-XC Pro" Bereich der Eintritt in einen neuen Level:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported

wenn es NOS wäre, könnte ich es noch ansatzweise verstehen, aber in "gebraucht"...


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Juli 2009)

Na das kann ja was werden : 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330342564988 
Die Dinger gabs schon paar Mal in der Bucht für um die 35...
was in letzter Zeit so da los ist, ist einfach unbegreiflich.


----------



## wubu (15. Juli 2009)

Blätter doch mal ein paar Seiten zurück, letztes jahr sind welche für 112 Euro weggegangen!

Ich finde es aber immer wieder lustig, wenn hier Leute diesen Irrsinn mit Angebot & Nachfrage begründen wollen. Das sind nur ein paar Freaks, die zuviel Geld haben und JEDEN Preis für den alten Kram zahlen. Das hat mit der normalen Angebot-Nachfrage-Funktion gar nichts zu tun. Wenn man diese wenigen Leute aussortiert, ergeben sich ganz andere Preise.

Na mal sehen, wie lange der Retrohype anhält, danach normalisiert sich das Ganze wieder.  





Briggtopp schrieb:


> Na das kann ja was werden :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330342564988
> Die Dinger gabs schon paar Mal in der Bucht für um die 35...
> was in letzter Zeit so da los ist, ist einfach unbegreiflich.


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Juli 2009)

So siehts aus, denke auch, dass das bald ein Ende hat. Hoffentlich



wubu schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber immer wieder lustig, wenn hier Leute diesen Irrsinn mit Angebot & Nachfrage begründen wollen. Das sind nur ein paar Freaks, die zuviel Geld haben und JEDEN Preis für den alten Kram zahlen. Das hat mit der normalen Angebot-Nachfrage-Funktion gar nichts zu tun. Wenn man diese wenigen Leute aussortiert, ergeben sich ganz andere Preise.
> 
> Na mal sehen, wie lange der Retrohype anhält, danach normalisiert sich das Ganze wieder.


----------



## elsepe (15. Juli 2009)

wubu schrieb:


> Na mal sehen, wie lange der Retrohype anhält, danach normalisiert sich das Ganze wieder.




darauf warte ich jetzt aber auch schon so 2 jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich auch, allerdings finde ich das die Preise eher steigen als fallen. Kann mich jedenfalls noch erinnern das ich vor zwei Jahren für ein gut erhaltenes XTR Schaltwerk bei Ebay um die 50 bezahlt hab, heute kostet das eher das doppelte. Selbiges gilt auch für andere Teile, auch wenn es immer mal wieder Ausreißer gibt. Ich für meinen Teil glaub nicht das die Preise so schnell fallen, die werden wohl eher steigen, zumindest die gut erhaltenen.

Die Zeit wird es uns zeigen.


----------



## euphras (16. Juli 2009)

Ganz simple Überlegungen geben uns die Antwort:

- Die allermeisten Teile werden (so) nicht mehr hergestellt.
- was noch vorhanden ist, wird gebraucht
- was noch vorhanden ist, wird gesammelt
- da einige Sammler kurzfristig auch mal finanziell klamm werden oder andere Gründe zur Umschichtung haben, schlagen die GEBRAUCHER zu
- mit der Folge, daß sich die absolute Anzahl an NOS/NIB Teilen irgendwann gegen 0, ..... "Null" ... bewegen wird.

... mit entsprechenden Folgen für die Straßenpreise...

eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## gtbiker (16. Juli 2009)

So weit so richtig. Klar verläuft die Kurve der NOS Teile gegen null. Wie alles. Alles zuerfällt zu Staub. Ob der Mensch oder das Schaltwerk. Alles hat ein Ende (das finden jetzt viele evtl. lächerlich philosophisch, ist aber ein Grundgedanke der auf alles zutrifft und sich auf alles übertragen lässt)

Nur sollte man die Trends nicht außer acht lassen.
1. Zur Zeit herscht ein allgemeiner Retrohype
2. Manche Teile sind gefragter als andere obwohl die gleichen Grundvoraussetungen gegeben sind.
3. Manche Artikel sind einer kurzfristigen Beliebtheit unterworfen.
4. Alle Artikel selbst unterliegen einem Zyklus.

Super Beispiele: Mag21, schwarze LX Gruppe, Syncros Vorbauten etc. blabla.


----------



## Filosofem (16. Juli 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 4. Alle Artikel selbst unterliegen einem Zyklus.
> 
> Super Beispiele: Mag21, schwarze LX Gruppe, Syncros Vorbauten etc. blabla.



Brot.


----------



## zingel (16. Juli 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Ganz simple Überlegungen geben uns die Antwort:
> 
> - Die allermeisten Teile werden (so) nicht mehr hergestellt.
> - was noch vorhanden ist, wird gebraucht
> ...



so sehe ich das auch und gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Preise sinken werden. Wenn doch hab ich auch nix dagegen.


----------



## HOLZWURM (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Preise erst dann explodiert, als die ARSCHGEIGEN bei ebay alles auf anonym umgestellt haben.

Ich stelle zudem fest das alles verbal überbewertet ist.
Ich war auf dem KLEIN Treffen. Alles drehte sich um Preise bei EBAY. Ich gewinne mehr und mehr den Eindruck, das viele nicht mehr wissen wo oben und unten ist, Alle kloppen sich um dasselbe.

Aber entscheident bei der Sache ist doch das Sie auch dafür bezahlen. Das ist eben Kapitalismus

Wenn es jedoch soweit führt, das Leute, die keine 100Flocken flüssig haben, einen Preis fur ein KLEIN Attitude horizon von 2700 günstig finden, dann hörts bei mir einfach auf.

Mahlzeit

Holzwurm


----------



## oldschooler (16. Juli 2009)

ausnahmsweise muss ich dir beipflichten 

den sinn der anonymität der bieterliste hab ich bislang nicht verstanden... muss ich wohl auch nicht...

bis die wogen sich glätten fahr ich 970er xtr(aber nur im dunkeln, wenns keiner sieht),die is neu günstiger als ne gebrauchte 952


----------



## der_schwabe (16. Juli 2009)

Naja ich sehe das ganz sportlich. Wer länger nach einem bestimmten Teil sucht, wird wohl eher bereit sein, einen höheren Preis dafür zu bezahlen, Es wird immer Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis regeln. Da das Angebot eher nicht steigen wird, wird diese Tatsache zwangsläufig zu steigenden Preisen führen - ausser ab sofort interessiert sich keiner mehr für die feilgebotene Ware. 
Was jeder Einzelne über hat bzw. bereit ist zu setzen, muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Klar freut man sich über jedes Schnäppchen, dass man bei alteingessenen Händler um die Ecke machen kann - aber auch hier wird die Zeit gegen uns arbeiten.

Richtig ist die Tatsache, dass durch die Anonymisierung der Ebay Gebote alles etwas undurchsichtiger geworden ist - das hat wohl ausschliesslich Vorteile für die Ebay-Aktionäre und die Manager dort. Auch der Verkäufer kann sich u.U. über einen höheren Verkaufserlös freuen. Was wiederum Ebay & Co. erfreuen wird.

Generell kann mal wohl sagen: "Keine Arme - keine Kekse"... 

Wem der geforderte Preis zu hoch ist, kann ja weiter suchen bzw. warten. Denn warten stärkt bekanntlich den Charakter. Alternativ das Classic-Hobby an den Nagel hängen, die Teile bei Ebay anbieten und vom Erlös Ebay-Aktien kaufen und hoffen, dass sie steigen.

Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.

Einfluss hat man eh nicht, deshalb lohnt es sich auch nicht, darüber zu lamentieren. Stattdessen sollte man sich für den Verkäufer freuen, der gutes Geld für den "alten Schrott" erhält. Realistisch betrachtet ist es ja nix anderes. Im Zweifelsfalle eben Schadenfreude, wenn er sein Angebot gepusht hat und dafür bei Ebay horrende Gebühren bezahlen muss. Wer denselben Artikel innerhalb kürzester Zeit erneut bei Ebay einstellt, fliegt sowieso auf. Ob man mit solchen Kandidaten Geschäfte macht, bleibt ja auch wieder jedem selbst überlassen.

Generell gilt jedoch" Don`t bid if you can`t pay!"

Schönen Mittag

der_schwabe


----------



## verwurster (16. Juli 2009)

Ich denke man muss einfach nur Gedult haben. Ich bin schon nun fast ein Jahr dabei mir mein erstes Rad zusammen zu stellen und kann behaupten das ich die Teile großteils zu einem guten Preis erstanden habe.
Wenn man natürlich schon eine Ewigkeit auf genau dieses eine Teil wartet dann knallt einem natürlich die Hutschnur und man bietet viel zu hoch weil man es nicht mehr aushält, das kennt hier bestimmt jeder.
Was mich nur manchmal ärgert ist die Sammelwut mancher Leute denen auch scheinbar die Preise egal sind (ala "ich hab schon 14 m900 kassetten und 23 syncros sattelstützen in allen Größen in meiner Vitrine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (16. Juli 2009)

oldschooler schrieb:


> den sinn der anonymität der bieterliste hab ich bislang nicht verstanden...




Das hat den Hintergrund, daß die unterlegenen Bieter von anderen Mitgliedern angeschrieben wurden und ihnen genau solche Sachen zum gleichen Preis angeboten haben. Sehr viele dieser angeblich netten Leute waren aber Betrüger (Geld kassiert, keine Ware geschickt). Ich find schon, daß das Sinn hat.

Wie es ja schon so einige hier (und ich) gesagt haben: sich selbst ein Limit setzen und fertig. Ich mache den Irrsinn auch nicht mit, konzentriere mich momentan mehr auf meine modernen Bikes. Da sind die Preise noch moderat, ja sogar Schnäppchen möglich!


----------



## onza98 (23. Juli 2009)

Hmm....für eine verbeulte Cola-Dose solche Gebote...

http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-ADROIT-M_W...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported


----------



## mini.tom (23. Juli 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> Hmm....für eine verbeulte Cola-Dose solche Gebote...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-ADROIT-M_W...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported



und den Höchstbietenden kennen wir hier ja alle 
er soll 44 Kleins haben


----------



## onza98 (23. Juli 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> und den Höchstbietenden kennen wir hier ja alle
> er soll 44 Kleins haben



...hmm...dann fehlt bestimmt genau dieses Klein in dieser Farbe...
nix gegen "Klein-Preise", aber bei dem Zustand....

...nun ja, mal sehn was das Ende der Auktion bringt...


----------



## olli (23. Juli 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> ...hmm...dann fehlt bestimmt genau dieses Klein in dieser Farbe...
> nix gegen "Klein-Preise", aber bei dem Zustand....
> 
> ...nun ja, mal sehn was das Ende der Auktion bringt...


Irgendwas komisches, denke ich, wenn ich das lese:
...
Weitere Fotos sind per eMail möglich,bitte bei Fragen an mich sendet die eMail Adresse mit.Ist von eBay aus, wegen der Kaufabwicklung erlaubt ...

Glaube ich zumindest - igendwie denke ich, die Adresse ist nicht nur für die Bilder interessant. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich und wir haben es mit einem der 3 ehrlichen ebayer zu tun.


----------



## elsepe (23. Juli 2009)

wieso drei im ebay rules thread haben sich mindestens schon vier geoutet.

seb

geh gleich in den keller messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (23. Juli 2009)

die ueberaus freundliche verkaeuferin kennen wir doch alle aus dem salsa thread....


----------



## HOLZWURM (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs

Andere bieten mind. 30,50 auf eine KLEIN Achse und haben kein KLEIN- nicht wahr PAPA TOM?

Ich glaube schon zu wissen, wiso ich auf das GATOR biete, alt genug bin ich ja auch.

Schönen Abend noch

Holzwurm


----------



## wtb_rider (23. Juli 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Andere bieten mind. 30,50 auf eine KLEIN Achse und haben kein KLEIN- nicht wahr PAPA TOM?
> 
> Holzwurm



also deine spitzen kann ick echt nicht mehr hören/ lesen. ständig gegen andere wettern muss doch alles nicht sein. 

und ausserdem kann doch jeder auf das bieten auf was er bock hat, oder hab ich irgendwas verpasst. 

mfg kay

und wo soll er denn ein klein her haben? die hast du doch schon alle.


----------



## gtbiker (23. Juli 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> also deine spitzen kann ick echt nicht mehr hören/ lesen.


----------



## fritzn (23. Juli 2009)

----------------
A REAL SMALL
----------------

zu geil >


----------



## mini.tom (23. Juli 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Andere bieten mind. 30,50 auf eine KLEIN Achse und haben kein KLEIN- nicht wahr PAPA TOM?
> 
> ...




Ende der Durchsage


----------



## wubu (23. Juli 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> er soll 44 Kleins haben




Ist das nur ein Seitenhieb in eurer kleinen Privatfehde oder stimmt diese Zahl wirklich??? Das würde mich glatt vom Stuhl hauen!  

Und ich überlege jede Woche, ob ich mit meinen 8 Bikes (+ 3 in Planung) nicht schon völlig übertreibe....  
Ich schieb deswegen ja schon die Fertigstellung der nächsten 3 auf die lange Bank.


----------



## mini.tom (23. Juli 2009)

wubu schrieb:


> Ist das nur ein Seitenhieb in eurer kleinen Privatfehde oder stimmt diese Zahl wirklich??? Das würde mich glatt vom Stuhl hauen!
> 
> Und ich überlege jede Woche, ob ich mit meinen 8 Bikes (+ 3 in Planung) nicht schon völlig übertreibe....
> Ich schieb deswegen ja schon die Fertigstellung der nächsten 3 auf die lange Bank.



wie kommst du darauf das ich Seitenhiebe verteile - also ne 
schau mal hier - die Zahl habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410261
da steht es schwarz auf weiss
und sitzt du noch ???


----------



## wubu (23. Juli 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> und sitzt du noch ???



Ich konnte mich gerade noch am Tisch festhalten.....  
Das ist ja echt unglaublich!

@Holzwurm
es gibt doch den Thread "Zeigt her eure Bikezimmer", ich würde wahnsinnig gern mal ein paar Fotos von den Kleins sehen!


----------



## chowi (24. Juli 2009)

P.S.: 
17mm Achsen passen nicht nur in Kleins! 
Das wäre sonst zu *Klein*geistig gedacht!
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (25. Juli 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> Hmm....für eine verbeulte Cola-Dose solche Gebote...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KLEIN-ADROIT-M_W...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported



So....der Preis ist ja nun bekannt und ziemlich heftig. Und bevor sich hier wieder welche streiten...mir ist es eigentlich egal wer hier was für wieviel kauft. Nur ist mir persönlich der Preis total unverständlich...zumal das Rad ein paar schöne Gebrauchsspuren hat. Was ist denn nun so besonderes daran? Das einzige Adroit in dieser Farbe oder Größe oder wie

Gruss onza98


----------



## CarstenB (25. Juli 2009)

das besondere daran ist, dass es ein mc1 adroit ist. ich tippe mal dezent, dass der kaeufer noch eine passende strata hat (dann war es nicht teuer) oder eine farblich unpassende und es demnaechst in england neu lackiert wird.


----------



## onza98 (25. Juli 2009)

@CarstenB

Und die hässliche Beule? Immernoch billig?
Für mich sinkt dann der Preis aber dramatisch...

Ich bin über den Preisanstieg der letzten Jahre echt sehr verwundert...und inzwischen wird ja für fast alles egal in welchem Zustand eine Menge Geld geboten.
Irgendwann platzt die Blase...aber das kennen wir ja schon...


Gruss onza98


----------



## HOLZWURM (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Wenn  es Stefan Heidinger ist, dann hat er noch eine STRATA in Gator

Wenn es so ist, dann Glückwunsch

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## CarstenB (25. Juli 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> @CarstenB
> 
> Und die hässliche Beule? Immernoch billig?
> Für mich sinkt dann der Preis aber dramatisch...
> ...



ich hab das wort billig nicht benutzt und wie haesslich die beule ist, kann ich anhand der fotos nicht beurteilen. verglichen mit den paar 20" gator adroits, die in den letzten paar jahren verkauft wurden, ist der preis moderat und dem  zustand angemessen. ob das preisniveau generell (zu) hoch ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da das zu subjektiv ist. ist wie immer eine frage, wieviel man sich leisten kann/will und wie gross die sehnsucht ist, so ein rad zu haben und zu fahren. ZU teuer ist etwas immer nur, wenn man nicht genug geld dafuer uebrig hat.
meine ueberlegung war, es mit starrgabel von jonrock in moonrise lackieren zu lassen. dann waere die beule und der aufgebohrte kabelauslass kein problem und das endergergebnis mir das geld wert gewesen. hab mich aber wie jedes mal bisher dafuer entschieden, doch weiter nach einem original zu suchen. 

so wie es ist, ist das adroit ein wunderbares FAHRrad und es hat schon faelle gegeben, wo genau aus dem grund fuer gebrauchte kleins aehnlich viel gezahlt wurde, wie fuer welche in perfektem zustand.


----------



## onza98 (25. Juli 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> so wie es ist, ist das adroit ein wunderbares FAHRrad und es hat schon faelle gegeben, wo genau aus dem grund fuer gebrauchte kleins aehnlich viel gezahlt wurde, wie fuer welche in perfektem zustand.



Ich denke auch das man mit dem adroit ein wunderbares Rad erwirbt...aber Zustand und Endpreis sollten schon stimmen.
Meine persönliche Meinung. 

Gruss onza98


----------



## CarstenB (25. Juli 2009)

wieviel haettest du denn gerne fuer das adroit bezahlt? fuer den kaeufer und den zweitbieter (wenn alles real ist) haben zustand und preis anscheinend gestimmt oder sie haben einfach mehr geld als geduld. ich weiss aber wirklich nicht, wo du so ein rad schon mal guenstiger gesehen hast. vor 10 jahren vielleicht aber in den letzten 4 oder 5 jahren wuesste ich keins.

ich schaetze die chance als eher gering ein, nochmal guenstiger an eins kommen zu koennen - erst recht wenn es erstmal auf dem offenen markt auftaucht. ist halt inzwischen so, man muss nehmen was man kriegen kann, wenn man denn unbedingt eins haben will.


----------



## onza98 (25. Juli 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ist halt inzwischen so, man muss nehmen was man kriegen kann, wenn man denn unbedingt eins haben will.



Sorry, aber mir ging es eher um den Zustand. Und nein, ich habe und hätte nicht mitgeboten.
Und mich interessieren Bikes mit Beulen auch nicht. Deshalb wäre es mir egal.
Ich nehm das jetzt einfach mal so hin das es Leute gibt die bereit sind so viel Geld dafür auszugeben.

Gruss onza98


----------



## Biff (25. Juli 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mir ging es eher um den Zustand. Und nein, ich habe und hätte nicht mitgeboten.
> Und mich interessieren Bikes mit Beulen auch nicht. Deshalb wäre es mir egal.
> Ich nehm das jetzt einfach mal so hin das es Leute gibt die bereit sind so viel Geld dafür auszugeben.
> 
> Gruss onza98




wie Carsten schon erwähnte, viel ist relativ....
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (26. Juli 2009)

3 haare auf dem kopf, sind relativ wenig. ein haar in der suppe, ist relativ viel! 

gruss kay


----------



## HOLZWURM (26. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen

Ich find das inzwischen schon lustig was so bei EBAY passiert.

Alle wollen ein GATOR, und wenn eins kommt, dann wird hinter den Kulissen, und hier wohl ausschließlich, gemacht und getan, siehe Konversation GATOR Adroit, aber keiner bietet. Auch der Mann aus der Schweiz hat großes Interesse an dem Gator Adroit , das von Ihm  ersteigete Attitude hat aber auch noch keine Bewertung erhalten, und das nach 3  Wochen.
Auch bei dem GATOR Attitude Anfang Juli. Wenn man dort ein wenig die Bid historie analysiert, dann fragt man sich schon- was ist da los?

Und wenns weg ist, dann geht das wieder los, ******** ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen- usw.

Nun, ich kann schon behaupten, etwas von der KLEIN Materie zu verstehen, aber ich glaube gar nichts mehr, und das scheint mir insgesamt das Hauptproblem zu sein, das so viele hier inzwischen absolut unglaubwürdig sind.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein MC 1 Adroit in painted desert ersteigert,ein Traumteil, und was mir der Verkäufer bei der Übergabe so erzählt hat- man schüttelt nur den Kopf.

Geld regiert die Welt, und the highest bidder wins 

Und ich kann bestätigen, das ich noch nie zuviel bezahlt habe.

Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Holzwurm

BTW: Ich fand es total nett , das mich so viele Jungs aus dem Forum angerufen haben. So macht retro einfach mehr Spass.


----------



## zingel (26. Juli 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Auch der Mann aus der Schweiz hat großes Interesse an dem Gator Adroit , das von Ihm  ersteigete Attitude hat aber auch noch keine Bewertung erhalten, und das nach 3  Wochen.



ach das liegt bestimmt noch irgendwo bei Bonvu rum.


----------



## andy2 (26. Juli 2009)

Und ich kann bestätigen, das ich noch nie zuviel bezahlt habe.


und das kann ich bestaetigen das es nicht so ist


----------



## KIV (26. Juli 2009)

Mal was zum eigentlichen topic:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190321819527&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123

Das finde ich für ein Gebrauchtteil ohne ordentliche Bilder schon heftig!
Wie teuer waren die Dinger in neu?


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Juli 2009)

hättick in 120mm sofort genommen, preis ist völlig in ordnung. für mich zumindest.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (28. Juli 2009)

Da ist der Preis schon wirklich okay, wenn man den mit den Vorschlägen hier im Basar so vergleicht. Wenn´s denn mal einen gibt...


----------



## bike24 (28. Juli 2009)

Ringle...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ringle-Anodized...ries?hash=item58824c38ad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Ich denke mal ein Schreibfehler, aber sieht schon irgendwie krass aus, oder?


----------



## stylzdavis (29. Juli 2009)

Man kanns ja mal versuchen...
Und dann noch eine Deuce, igitt


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

bike24 schrieb:


> Ringle...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ringle-Anodized...ries?hash=item58824c38ad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Ich denke mal ein Schreibfehler, aber sieht schon irgendwie krass aus, oder?



denke mal das ist ein schreibfehler. die dinger bekommt man sonst für 55$


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Juli 2009)

Moin!

Ich denke mal, dieser Satz ist ausschlaggebend:

Ringle Anodized Red 26.8mm Seat Post / *Qty 10*
# 4762 x *10 pieces* 

Oder? 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

dann ergibt es sinn...bräuchte aber 27,2....und gleich an 10 rädern....ach nö


----------



## onza98 (9. August 2009)

...aus meinem eigenen Thread...wie mich das Ã¤rgert das es schon soweit gekommen ist




SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Na so 250 - 300â¬ wird beim Einzelverkauf der Teile ja doch herausspringen, und dafÃ¼r wird sich doch sicherlich ein XT/DX Alltagsbike finden lassen




Vielleicht auch mehr
...ich lach mich kaputt

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-DEORE-XT...eile?hash=item3ef6b5f9db&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

oder hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-DEORE-XT...eile?hash=item3ef6b5fab8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

und dann ist die OVP auch noch in super Zustand ...haha
und ich hab sie hier im Forum wochenlang fÃ¼r 22 Euro incl. Versand angeboten...niemand wollte sie und dann in einer Woche wollten plÃ¶tzlich 5 Mann welche....3 hab ich verkauft...nun ja bei den Preisen fÃ¤llt mir nix mehr ein...das ist wirklich echt schade fÃ¼r die Classic-Szene....
ach ja....vor kurzem ging bei ebay ne xtr StÃ¼tze im neuwertigen Zustand (also quasi gebraucht) fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 100 Euro weg ....hallo...gehts noch? Ich hab hier eine in OVP...die hat 2 mal das Tageslicht gesehen...dafÃ¼r nehm ich dann 200 Euro? Oder wie?
Und Ã¼berhaupt...ich hab fast alles NOS...xt/xtr/Avid etc. ... keine Ahnung was das Wert ist....muss ich das jetzt extra versichern??? Und beim Verkauf steht dann das Finanzamt vor der TÃ¼re bzgl. 300% Gewinn

@all
Langsam machts ja keinen SpaÃ mehr

P.S. das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen!!!!

Gruss onza98


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. August 2009)

und was willst du uns nun damit sagen ?


----------



## onza98 (9. August 2009)

Matze010 schrieb:


> und was willst du uns nun damit sagen ?



Steht doch zwischen den Zeilen
Oder bin ich hier der einzige User dem die starke Preisentwicklung Richtung Sonne auffällt???

Findet Ihr das etwa normal?

Gruss onza98


----------



## elsepe (9. August 2009)

genau schmeiss den plunder weg......

ich helf auch.....

seb


p.s. es ist wahrscheinlich alles teil des GROSSEN PLANS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onza98 (9. August 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> genau schmeiss den plunder weg......



....morgen früh, spätestens um 6 Uhr liegt alles im Teutoburger Wald bei der alten Eiche...

Gruss onza98


----------



## lisa09111 (9. August 2009)

Ein absolut vergleichbares XT-Schaltwerk aus Deinem ersten Link hab ich bei Ebay für 60,- EUR bekommen - so quasi für die Hälfte - na und ???

Ebay is nunmal  Ebay und sollte für Deinen Unmut nicht, aber auch garnicht verantwortlich gemacht werden.

Wenn Du Teile zu einem für Dich "Super-Preis" anbietest und trotzdem nicht losbekommst - woran liegt's dann meistens?

Gruss,
Daniel.


----------



## jörgl (9. August 2009)

Ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden.....

Alles was gerade so im MTB-Bereich aktuell auf dem Markt ist ist zwar technisch erste Sahne (zig MTB-Kategorien, ellenlange Federwege, hydr. Disc-Bremsen) spricht mich weder vom technischen Aufwand, der Rahmenmaterialien (Carbon) noch der einfallslosen Optik, insbes. der Farbdesigns wirklich an. Da flüchtet man sich eher in die gute alte Zeit, in der sich auch noch 'das NaseanderScheibeplattdrücken' Feeling einstellte..... ist vielleicht auch eine Flucht aus dem immer hektischer und schneller voranschreitenden Alltag in die Zeit der eigenen Jugend und vor allem Unbekümmertheit.

Da entgleitet einem mit Sicherheit auch der Blick fürs Wesentliche und das Hirn setzt hier und dort aus.....v.a. beim Preis


----------



## Deleted 30552 (9. August 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> Steht doch zwischen den Zeilen
> Oder bin ich hier der einzige User dem die starke Preisentwicklung Richtung Sonne auffällt???




na dann verkauf doch deine NOS bei ebay und hoffe darauf, daß sie auch diese preise erzielen.


----------



## onza98 (9. August 2009)

lisa09111 schrieb:


> Ein absolut vergleichbares XT-Schaltwerk aus Deinem ersten Link hab ich bei Ebay für 60,- EUR bekommen - so quasi für die Hälfte - na und ???
> 
> Ebay is nunmal  Ebay und sollte für Deinen Unmut nicht, aber auch garnicht verantwortlich gemacht werden.
> 
> ...



XT-Schaltwerk für 60 Euro...ist ja auch ok. Aber wann war das? Vor 1 Jahr?
Der Preis für die XT Umwerfer war von meiner Seite auch ok. Und ich hab sie ja auch verkauft. Nur ist wochenlang nichts passiert und dann in 3 Tagen 5 Käufer???? Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst? Mich wundert nur der plötzliche Preisanstieg...quasi auch die Nachfrage.

Gruss onza98


----------



## lisa09111 (9. August 2009)

onza98 schrieb:


> XT-Schaltwerk für 60 Euro...ist ja auch ok. Aber wann war das? Vor 1 Jahr?


 
War so ziemlich genau vor 4 Wochen.

Aber genau das mein ich ja - is' halt doch alles nur 'ne Frage des richtigen Timings.

Gruss,
Daniel.


----------



## zaskar-le (9. August 2009)

Da die Sachen bedauerlicherweise nicht nachwachsen ist es doch klar, dass Preise auch mal steigen. Bei XT-Massengut wird garantiert wieder irgendwo nächste Woche ein NOS XT 735 für EUR 60,- verkauft - man muss es nur finden. Schwieriger wird es langsam bei wirklich exotischen Teilen. Ob man da dann mitmacht oder es bleiben lässt, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. 

Ich sag' nur: antizyklisch kaufen. Man kann, wenn man etwas um die Ecke denkt, seine Kosten durchaus auf ein erträgliches Maß senken, auch wenn es mitunter recht aufwändig ist.


----------



## bike24 (9. August 2009)

Ich denke wir alle, oder zumindest die meisten, haben auch ein bekundetes Interesse das die Preise da bleiben wo sie jetzt sind, bzw noch steigen! Schnäppchen wird es immer geben und die wird auch jeder hier finden. Aber irgendwie muß ja dieses kostspielege Hobby auch refinanziert werden. Ist halt alles ne Frage von Einkauf und Verkauf.

Meine Meihnung, Stephan.


----------



## epic2006 (10. August 2009)

Ich find die Preisentwicklung bedauernswert, da sich der Kreis derjenigen die sich dieses Hobby leisten können/wollen dadurch immer kleiner wird. Bisher hatte ich hier im Basar Glück, M900 SW und UW für 60,- z.B., aber 120,- für ein gebrauchtes, 15 Jahre altes Schaltwerk? Und ich verschenk auch noch Teile an Leute, weil mir ihre Projekte gefallen und sie dadurch weiterkommen (ok, nur Kleinkram), bin ich also bescheuert? 
Aber wenn ich dann gefragt werde, hier aus dem Forum, ob ich für das Zeug keine Kohle sehen wil, dann frag ich mich doch wo die "Gemeinschaft" geblieben ist. 

Ich als Normalverdiener werde wohl bei den derzeitigen, teilweise mondsüchtigen, Preisen bald wieder aussteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (10. August 2009)

... ein thread zu den unwägbarkeiten der preisfindung bei epay reicht dicke.

die welt ist zudem schlecht und der weltfrieden fern ...


----------



## zingel (10. August 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> die welt ist zudem schlecht und der weltfrieden fern ...


----------



## divergent! (10. August 2009)

ich weiß jetzt nicht wo das problem ist. wenn ich mein material zu einem schnäppchenpreis verschleuder und dann jammer weil andere dafür mehr bekommen bin ich doch selber schuld.

dann setze ich die preise eben auf durchschnittlichen ebaypreis und mach da vhb draus. wenns keiner kauft auch nicht schlimm....würde ja sonst nur jammern weil ichs günstig verkaufe was ich ja nicht will, weils mir ja alles so heilig ist und nos usw.

so ist das nunmal in kapitalismus...angebot und nachfrage. und ebay ist eine glückssache. manchmal macht man richtig gewinn, beim nächsten mal verlust....cést la vie!


----------



## S-BEND (10. August 2009)

Warum will die eigentlich niemand ? Ist die Be-
festigungsart so unschön ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150363373953&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruß


----------



## CarstenB (11. August 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Warum will die eigentlich niemand ? Ist die Be-
> festigungsart so unschön ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150363373953&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...



ja, denke ich schon. ich wuerde auch lieber 20e mehr zahlen fuer die schoenere schelle. wenn schon denn schon. das ist ja auch die wurzel der hier so oft beklagten hohen preise. die werden nur fuer teile in perfektem zustand und in der genau richtigen version bezahlt. wenn man fuer eine restauration oder einen nos aufbau 2 oder 3000e bezahlt macht das dann auch nichts mehr aus. plus der ebay aufschlag natuerlich fuer die, die mehr geld als geduld, jagdglueck/talent und netzwerk haben.


----------



## onza98 (11. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht wo das problem ist. wenn ich mein material zu einem schnäppchenpreis verschleuder und dann jammer weil andere dafür mehr bekommen bin ich doch selber schuld.




Ich jammere nicht.
Der Preis für die xt Umwerfer war und ist ok. Nur das Höchstgebot bei ebay ist total überzogen.
Und wenn andere die Preise in die Höhe treiben ist es bald kein Hobby mehr sondern teurer Luxus.
Manche verstehen das und manche nicht.
Und überhaupt, warum soll ich mich darüber ärgern? Dann biete ich demnächst auch Umwerfer für über 30 Euro an. Wenn das für Euch normal ist...

Gruss onza98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (11. August 2009)

ich verstehe dein problem immer noch nicht.

wie ebay funktioniert ist dir bekannt?  
was wunderst du dich dann über gelegentlich astronomische preise? 
hast du dir die bieter historien aus beiden verlinkten auktionen angeschaut?

das so etwas dabei raus kommt wenn der plattformanbieter einen bietagenten einsetzt ist doch nur logisch. 
beim umwerfer wurde augenscheinlich nachgeholfen.

also beides KEIN indiz für tendenziell steigende preise, sondern eher für die dummheit der bietenden.


----------



## andy1 (11. August 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Warum will die eigentlich niemand ? Ist die Be-
> festigungsart so unschön ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150363373953&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...



Ein schöner und seltener Umwerfer passend in die 6fach-Zeit (XT 730), daher aber wohl weniger gesucht.


----------



## onza98 (11. August 2009)

@floibex

Nein, hab kein Problem mehr. Hab ja alles geschrieben. Thema ist für mich durch.

Gruss onza98


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. August 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Warum will die eigentlich niemand ? Ist die Be-
> festigungsart so unschön ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150363373953&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...



Salut, 
für X, ideal



Philippe


----------



## zingel (11. August 2009)

genau wie für Kestrel...


----------



## timbookedtwo (11. August 2009)

Oha...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270427093547


----------



## KIV (11. August 2009)

*Da fällt mir doch glatt was OT ein:*

Ein Geistlicher und ein australischer Schafhirte treten bei einem Quiz gegeneinander an. Nach Ablauf der regulären Fragerunde steht es unentschieden, und der Moderator der Sendung stellt die Stichfrage, die da lautet: "Schaffen Sie es, innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Vers auf das Wort "Timbuktu" zu reimen?"
Die beiden Kandidaten ziehen sich zurück. Nach 5 Minuten tritt der Geistliche vor das Publikum und stellt sein Werk vor: "I was a father all my life, I had no children, had no wife, I read the bible through and through on my way to Timbuktu..."
Das Publikum ist begeistert und wähnt den Kirchenmann bereits als den sicheren Sieger. Doch da tritt der australische Schafhirte vor und dichtet: "When Tim and I to Brisbane went, we met three ladies cheap to rent. They were three and we were two, so I booked one and Tim booked two..."


----------



## CarstenB (11. August 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Ein schöner und seltener Umwerfer passend in die 6fach-Zeit (XT 730), daher aber wohl weniger gesucht.



nee, eben nicht. ist ja der m735 den es erst ab 1990 gab. ein m730 wuerde sicher schneller einen liebhaber finden.


----------



## stylzdavis (11. August 2009)

Guter Witz 
In NOS gehen diese Pedale echt gut weg, ich wollte auch schon mal so einen Satz. Habe aber bei 125 aufgehört zu bieten, was auch schon ein unsinniger Preis ist....

Leute, legt in Shimano an, die Renten sind nicht sicher ....


----------



## S-BEND (11. August 2009)

Ich hatte sie ca. eine Woche unter Beobachtung. 4 Stück (735er) und
nichts hat sich getan (  an den Dingern muss doch
wohl irgendwas faul sein ) Gestern 23:07 hier gepostet, um 23:33
war der erste weg und um 23:50 die drei restlichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (12. August 2009)

Ebay-Irrsinn in in Reinkultur im Schweizer Revier:

XT-Daumies, leicht gebraucht, EUR 45.50:
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130322502136&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CH:1123

Geht noch? stimmt. Aaaber:

Keine 25 Stunden später: Deore-Daumies mit XT-Briden, leicht gebraucht, vom selben Verkäufer: EUR 61.- 
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130322716309&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:CH:1123

Die meisten Teilejäger werden wohl beide Auktionen gesehen haben, unbegreiflich, warum dann für die zusammengebastelten Modelle so viel tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen wird...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. August 2009)

Aber die XT Daumis gehen doch immer so um die 50 +/- 10 , den Preis der Best of Shifter muss aber wirklich nicht verstehen


----------



## stylzdavis (14. August 2009)

Wenn ich mal mein KLEIN Attitude verkaufe, dann nur in Einzelteilen.
Das lohnt sich wirklich:

http://cgi.ebay.de/EXTREMELY-RARE-K...s?hash=item4148280f66&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


Völlig krank...
Stylz


----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. August 2009)

Moin,

MC1 Lager sind grade in us für $70 Sofortkauf drin.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## stylzdavis (14. August 2009)

Die Lager gibts häufig, hier geht es um die Gummis....


----------



## maka82 (14. August 2009)

Alteeeeer, heftig heftig....


----------



## onza98 (14. August 2009)

...was manche Leute sich denken   

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-DEORE-LX...eile?hash=item35a2e13990&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

...Komma falsch gesetzt???


----------



## HOLZWURM (14. August 2009)

Hallo

Wer das glaubt, der tut mir echt leid,

Ich kann die etwas günstiger anbieten

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## wubu (14. August 2009)

stylzdavis schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal mein KLEIN Attitude verkaufe, dann nur in Einzelteilen. Das lohnt sich wirklich




Einer, der es kapiert hat. 
Die meisten Leute sind einfach nur zu faul, das Rad auseinander zu nehmen und zig Pakete zu versenden. Und verschenken damit viel Geld.

Ich nehme diese XTR Stütze schon mal vorweg (ist jetzt schon überteuert und wird für noch wesentlich mehr weggehen!). Ich habe für meine 100,- DM bezahlt (1998), so um 2000/2001 rum, gabs hier bei Stadler eine große Vitrine, in der unzählige dieser Stützen lagen (wie auf dem Wühltisch), für je 40,- DM!!!

Ich überlege, ob ich da mitbiete und den Preis noch weiter in die Höhe treibe....  









nur Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOLZWURM (14. August 2009)

NAJA

ich möchte schwören, das die bei Stadler alle Maße hatten, außer eben 27,2mm

Die 26,8 gab es auch bei bicycles für ca 39 DM, und das ist schon lange her,

Einer der schönsten Stützen, die ich kenne, leider etwas kurz und so saumäßig empfindlich.

Happy bidding

Holzwurm


----------



## wubu (14. August 2009)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> ...und so saumäßig empfindlich.




Stimmt leider. Die Abnutzungsspuren an meiner stammen von nur einer einzigen Fahrt im Winter durch die Stadt! Der Schnee/Schneematsch ist an der Hose hängengeblieben und hatte eine Wirkung wie Schleifpapier. Sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## oldschooler (24. August 2009)

bei 251 dachte ich noch... ok, die braucht jemand dringend, ist ja quasi auch alles gemacht, was man gerne an jeder judy hätte... die originalbrücke ist wie immer gerissen, aber was solls...

aber das?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290339723909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

wahnsinn...


----------



## onza98 (29. August 2009)

...auch nicht schlecht...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moser-Bike-Guide...cher?hash=item2ea762702a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Davidbelize (30. August 2009)

juchuhhhhhhh und freu--------meine syncros aktien steigen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190327193995&rvr_id=&mfe=alert&autorefresh=true


----------



## verwurster (31. August 2009)

dann auch noch für restaurierte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. September 2009)

Find ich ja wunderschönes Bike, aber der Preis....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Goat-Deluxe-Campagnolo-Record-OR-Vintage-MTB_W0QQitemZ190328794545QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c507aedb1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CarstenB (3. September 2009)

deswegen investiert ja auch keiner in das goat...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (7. September 2009)

XTR Umwerfer zum Hammerpreis  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110428290926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bike24 (7. September 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> XTR Umwerfer zum Hammerpreis
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110428290926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Krass, aber das Glück hatte ich auch schon mal, allerdings mit einem 31,8er und gebraucht. Ging ebenfalls für wahnsinnige 102 weg und wurde auch bezahlt. Das ist ja mit unter der üble Beigeschmack, wenn der Preis mal explodiert ist.  
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch noch einen NOS Umwerfer in 34,9 den würde ich natürlich auch zu diesem Preis anbieten

Grüße Stephan


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250498117722

Ich weiß zwar daß Kleins immer etwas teurer sind, aber das 
Gruß.
     Karsten


----------



## maka82 (14. September 2009)

bissl überzogen, wird sicher zu dem Preis nicht weggehen...


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2009)

Wenn das angesagte Preise sind ,räume ich meinen Keller aus.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. September 2009)

ich glaub der preis ist incl. schloss.............


----------



## k.wein (14. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich glaub der preis ist incl. schloss.............



Ach so. dann ist`s in Ordnung.


----------



## mauricer (14. September 2009)

so einen habe ich grad für 39 Euro geschossen. mehr oder minder NOS....was die leute alles bezahlen wollen? *kopfschüttel*



bike24 schrieb:


> Krass, aber das Glück hatte ich auch schon mal, allerdings mit einem 31,8er und gebraucht. Ging ebenfalls für wahnsinnige 102 weg und wurde auch bezahlt. Das ist ja mit unter der üble Beigeschmack, wenn der Preis mal explodiert ist.
> Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch noch einen NOS Umwerfer in 34,9 den würde ich natürlich auch zu diesem Preis anbieten
> 
> Grüße Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike24 (15. September 2009)

Also XTR 900 Teile entwickeln sich als Neuteile zur Top-Geldanlage

Heute aus der Rubrik "Shifter"

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250495575142&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Schönen Abend euch!


----------



## HOLZWURM (15. September 2009)

Hallo

Es gibt eben bei ebay Leute die bekommen Preise wie kein anderer.

Und dieser Verkäufer gehört dazu.

Ich traue Ihm nicht, und gerade mit diesem völlig verdecktem bieten ist das so ein Ding. Und bei der Menge an Teilen, ist es doch ohne weiteres Möglich, das er die nochmals einstellt. Und anrererseits- wer löhnt soviel für  diese Teile. Ich glaube da absolut nichts von


Gute Nacht

Holzwurm


----------



## bike24 (15. September 2009)

Mag ja sein das er den Preis hochtreibt, aber irgend ein anderer lag ja dann immer noch einen Euro drunter.
Also ich persönlich hatte mal zwei Auktionen dieser Art, einmal Cantis (gebraucht) für 155 und wie oben erwähnt, den Umwerfer für 100. Beides 900er und beides wurde bezahlt.

Aber auf jeden Fall Krass.


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2009)

nicht schlecht, 250 Euro für die XTR-STI im Karton - hätte ich doch auch davon meghrfach welche - doch leider nur einmal - 
hab ich sicher mal zu DM-Zeiten gekauft. Bleibt aber wohl erstmal "Anschauungsmaterial"


----------



## spezirider (17. September 2009)

weisses gold? white porcupines bei aktuell 156 Pfund und noch 3 Tage to go...sind allerdings wirklich noch schneeweiss...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270454708202&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. September 2009)

Mit alten ACOR-Sachen lässt sich mittlerweile auch ordentlich was verdienen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200383512286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## wtb_rider (28. September 2009)

tut mir leid, die würd ick nichmal geschenkt haben wollen, so langsam weiss ick janich mehr wat ick dazu noch sagen soll??
gruss kay


----------



## andomar (28. September 2009)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Mit alten ACOR-Sachen lässt sich mittlerweile auch ordentlich was verdienen:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200383512286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



oder vielleicht doch nicht so viel wie gepusht ?
anderer account, neuer versuch...: ;-) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170388036812


----------



## Syborg (28. September 2009)

trotz schneeweißem Zustand halte ich £197,00	oder ca. EUR 213 für ein paar alte Reifen für einen stolzen Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (5. Oktober 2009)

Stolzer Preis ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160364917417&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## bonebreaker666 (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal schaun, ob ihm diesmal genug geboten wurde oder ob die Teile bald wieder zu sehen sind: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170388036812&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Rennkram (5. Oktober 2009)

Immer wieder schön http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-900-Umwerfer...eile?hash=item3ca5f828f3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (7. Oktober 2009)

Salut,
tut richtig weh...aber wo ist der Rahmen dafür?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Vintage-Gr...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ac21be7d
Philippe


----------



## höhenangst (7. Oktober 2009)

ganz ordentlicher Preis   , wohl dem der noch einen hat   , der letzte in NOS und OVP ging für "nur"  $ 150,- weg vor ca. 3 Wochen

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320430259608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## euphras (8. Oktober 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> ganz ordentlicher Preis   , wohl dem der noch einen hat   , der letzte in NOS und OVP ging für "nur"  $ 150,- weg vor ca. 3 Wochen



Das ist schon ganz schön krank. Jeder talentierte Feinmechaniker sollte sowas vergleichbar oder billiger herstellen können, auch auf Verzicht einer "Ich kenn da jemand, dessen Schwager jemand kennt,..." Basis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (8. Oktober 2009)

also ich hatte einen neuen in Ovp hier für 25e erstanden und zu dem kurs weitergegeben... das fand ich auch einen angemessenen preis für das teil...


----------



## OlafL (9. Oktober 2009)

Gab's die hier schon?

444,-(!) Tacken als Startpreis ist etwas gewagt, finde ich... auch wenn solche Gabeln sicher rar sind, sieht man doch hier und da komplette Rahmen für das Geld...

Viele Grüße


----------



## retired (9. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube wir waren schon vor einiger zeit überein gekommen das hier nur *abgelaufene* auktionen gepostet werden 

ciao
flo


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2009)

OlafL schrieb:


> 444,-(!) Tacken als Startpreis ist etwas gewagt, finde ich...



Wird aber durchaus mal gezahlt, das Teil ist schließlich neu, und wenn man sie halt sucht, was soll man machen. Er will mit dem Startpreis auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Nebenbei: es hat noch keiner investiert, eigentlich falscher Thread


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2009)

Mist, flo war schneller. Und das in dem Alter.


----------



## retired (9. Oktober 2009)

... zu langsam


----------



## OlafL (9. Oktober 2009)

retired schrieb:


> ich glaube wir waren schon vor einiger zeit überein gekommen das hier nur *abgelaufene* auktionen gepostet werden
> 
> ciao
> flo



Sorry, wenn ich irgendwelche Regeln verletzt habe.. allerdings waren auf den Seiten davor reihenweise nicht abgelaufene Auktionen, da hat sich keiner beschwert... 
Bin aber nicht nachtragend und hoffe, Ihr seid es auch nicht... 

Grüße,
O.


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Oktober 2009)

OlafL schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich irgendwelche Regeln verletzt habe.. allerdings waren auf den Seiten davor reihenweise nicht abgelaufene Auktionen, da hat sich keiner beschwert...
> Bin aber nicht nachtragend und *hoffe, Ihr seid es auch nicht*...



Quatsch, das passt schon.

Dein Pech war einfach, dass ich und der alte Mann vor dem Rechner saßen und regulierungswütig waren  
Wäre halt nur schön, wenn zukünftig öfter einmal die Grundintention des Threads beachtet werden würde. Eine nicht verkaufte Sache trägt eben grundsätzlich nicht zum "Preisspiegel" bei; ein Angebot muss schließlich auch angenommen werden.


----------



## OlafL (9. Oktober 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Quatsch, das passt schon.
> 
> Dein Pech war einfach, dass ich und der alte Mann vor dem Rechner saßen und regulierungswütig waren
> Wäre halt nur schön, wenn zukünftig öfter einmal die Grundintention des Threads beachtet werden würde. Eine nicht verkaufte Sache trägt eben grundsätzlich nicht zum "Preisspiegel" bei; ein Angebot muss schließlich auch angenommen werden.



Danke, werde mich daran halten. Ich denke übrigens nicht, daß dieses Teil für den Preis weggeht und auch nicht weggehen sollte... ich finde, wir Oldschooler sollten auf dem Boden bleiben, sonst ist unser schönes Hobby irgendwann nicht mehr bezahlbar. In dem Sinne.. schönen Tag Euch allen!

O.


----------



## newsboy (9. Oktober 2009)

meinte aber dass die preise eher für ne big one inch bezahlt werden/wurden... nicht für das gelump.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (11. Oktober 2009)

KLEINe Altpapiersammlung.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## v8mercedes (11. Oktober 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> KLEINe Altpapiersammlung.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true



das wollte ich auch gerade posten. mit einem hohen erlös habe ich gerechnet, aber das.....


----------



## hank_dd (11. Oktober 2009)

Ach du Sch**** 
Die Auktion hab ich gestern auf der Fahrt nach Berlin schon angesprochen, da sagte ich, daÃ die bei irgendwas um die 90.-â¬ liegt und ich nicht verstehen kann, wie man fÃ¼r so ein bisschen Papier so viel Geld ausgeben kann.
Vor allen weil die Informationen ja im Internet genauso zu finden sind.
Der VerkÃ¤ufer wird sich jetzt wahrscheinlich tot lachen


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Oktober 2009)

excuse me?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250502339809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Syborg (12. Oktober 2009)

auch nicht schlecht für ein paar Abziehbildchen bzw. Decals

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290357570198&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Gruß Syborg


----------



## bastel73 (12. Oktober 2009)

to *wtb rider*:

Für die Syncros Titan Lenkstange hab ich auch mitgeboten.. leider nicht bekommen

nachtrag für *zingel*: tja, 304 Euro für eine Lenkstange?? - 200 hätte ich noch verschmerzen können


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2009)

warst halt zu geizig!


----------



## Koe (19. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140352121511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

und ich hab meine für 40 euro hier im basar verschenkt.


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2009)

schön is anders....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330368739297&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar&autorefresh=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maka82 (25. Oktober 2009)

dachte mir schon, dass die in der Preisgegend enden... Schön ist das Set schon


----------



## BonelessChicken (29. Oktober 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230390068666&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
727 Euro für ein zugegebenermassen nicht allzu schlecht ausgestattetes Stumpjumper FSR (ne FSX wäre da aber schon noch Pflicht gewesen).

Tatsächlich verkauft wurde das Teil nicht denke ich, war wohl eher eine Art Marktpreisermittlung. Wurde recht offensichtlich gepusht, der Kollege mit den 109 Bewertungen hat auch schon bei früheren Auktionen ausgeholfen, wie es scheint. Aber bestimmt täusche ich mich und alles ist sauber gelaufen.

Steht dann sicher bald im Bikemarkt oder wieder bei ebay für einen utopischen Preis .

Hier der Link aus der Auktion zum Thread im Forum.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (1. November 2009)

Salut,
XT for ...ever
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330370677308&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
Philippe


----------



## curve (1. November 2009)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> Salut,
> XT for ...ever
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330370677308&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> Philippe


Langsam langsam, die Auktion läuft doch noch!


----------



## Briggtopp (1. November 2009)

was bin ich froh noch einige Sachen auf Lager zu haben


----------



## bastel73 (2. November 2009)

XT Kollektion 

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330370701489&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330370678260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ch/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330370677308&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hossegor (10. November 2009)

YETI



UMMMMMMMM..........


----------



## divergent! (11. November 2009)




----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2009)

hossegor schrieb:


> YETI
> 
> 
> 
> UMMMMMMMM..........



ach du meine fresse...

so weit kann also unser hobby führen...gut zu wissen


----------



## divergent! (11. November 2009)

naja zumindest lässt es unseren finanziellen aufwand den wir betreiben doch gleich in einem andern licht erscheinen.


----------



## roesli (11. November 2009)

hossegor schrieb:


> YETI
> 
> 
> 
> UMMMMMMMM..........



Hey, Leute, das ist ein C-26. Vom dem gibt es knapp eine Hand voll, und der ist historisch schwer vorbelastet. Und im Vergleich zu anderen Sammlerstücken (VanGogh, Ferrari, Campagnolo) ist das immer noch ganz moderat.


----------



## bikebruzz (11. November 2009)

hossegor schrieb:


> YETI
> 
> 
> 
> UMMMMMMMM..........



argh, (m)ein rekord um nen 1000er geschlagen. heute ist staatstrauer


----------



## newsboy (11. November 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Hey, Leute, das ist ein C-26. Vom dem gibt es knapp eine Hand voll, und der ist historisch schwer vorbelastet. Und im Vergleich zu anderen Sammlerstücken (VanGogh, Ferrari, Campagnolo) ist das immer noch ganz moderat.



im zeitalter der youngtimer scheinen das hier einige nicht zu verstehen.
um den vergleich mit dem auto zu ziehen. 1994 Benetton Formel 1 Rennwagen B194

a.


----------



## roesli (11. November 2009)

newsboy schrieb:


> im zeitalter der youngtimer scheinen das hier einige nicht zu verstehen.
> um den vergleich mit dem auto zu ziehen. 1994 Benetton Formel 1 Rennwagen B194
> 
> a.



...und den kann man weder an die Wand hängen noch zum posen an die Eisdiele fahren.


----------



## tonicbikes (11. November 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> ...noch zum posen an die Eisdiele fahren.



aber man könnte, wenn man nur dürfte...der Benetton ist kompl fahrbereit, evtl ersteigert ja der Meister persönlich sein altes Arbeitsgerät?!


----------



## divergent! (11. November 2009)

aber die relationen sind ja trotzdem anders. der formel 1 hat sicher auch das 100 fache an entwicklung gekostet und ist einem weit aus breiteren publikum bekannt. von daher ist der wertverfall beim renner ziemlich hoch. sieht man sich andere autos an...meinetwegen nen alten flügeltürer siehts schon anders aus.

trotzdem freuts mich für den ehemaligen yeti besitzer und seinem konto

bei bildern ist sowas ne sache. "kunstverständige" haben eh nen sockenschuß und kaufen mitunter nur weils nenn namen hat und ihnen erzählt wird es sei ganz toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (11. November 2009)

OT, aber weils grad hierher passt und so schÃ¶n ist:







ein restaurierter T1 aus dem ersten Produktionsjahr (1950) mit einem Wertgutachten Ã¼ber 120000â¬. Vor 59 Jahren auch noch wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger .

...wenn unsere Kinder aus dem Haus sind und alle BiketrÃ¤ume erfÃ¼llt sind wÃ¤re die Restauration eines T1 mein nÃ¤chstes Projekt....


----------



## spezirider (19. November 2009)

morati kurbeln NOS:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120492060494&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jörgl (19. November 2009)

spezirider schrieb:


> morati kurbeln NOS:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120492060494&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Also ich finde, das geht doch noch


----------



## spezirider (19. November 2009)

bei deinem investitionsvolumen in titan wundert mich das nicht


----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

der morati preis geht doch. letztens gingen propeller titan kurbeln weg...lagen auch bei knapp 1000


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. November 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass um 1000â¬ fÃ¼r Ti Kurbeln noch angemessen sind. Sind ja auch echt rar gesÃ¤ht und echt schick


----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

zumal es ja $ sind.also 730......kostet ne neue 0815 fsa carbonkurbel laut uvp ja auch fast ( ja nicht ganz aber die 200 machens auch nicht mehr ).....und hat jeder standartrenner dran ( ich weiß nix klassik nur als vergleich )


----------



## spezirider (19. November 2009)

naja also gut sie waren ja auch NOS...mit den preisen von aktuellem carbonedelschrott darf man das ganze ohnehin nicht vergleichen...da fehlen mir zum teil die worte...zumal die halbwertszeit (meistens ) noch obendrein wesentlich geringer ist als bei classic-parts bzw der wertverfall höher. aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. November 2009)

Naja Ti-Kurbeln sind meist auch kein Garant für lange Haltbarkeit. (Da ist Carbon technisch klar überlegen) Das gehört hier aber nicht hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

richtig. aber ich hab mit dem werterhalt hat er recht. ne clavi geht mittlerweile für 500 übern tisch.so ne titankurbel eher selten.

nur fahren sollte man sowas weniger. ich würd mich sauisch ärgern wenn ich so ne feine titankurbel schrotten würde


----------



## Rennkram (22. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-original-U...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca783018b


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. November 2009)

Moin,

da jammert ihr über die Turbo und Flite Preise, die sind doch billig 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180432490559

Gruß
Micha


----------



## S-BEND (23. November 2009)

Hä ? Ich wusste nicht das es sowas überhaupt gibt. BMX Pedale
von _Campagnolo_ :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230398186235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Hä ? Ich wusste nicht das es sowas überhaupt gibt. BMX Pedale
> von _Campagnolo_ :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230398186235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Naja, was daran jetzt unbedingt BMX sein soll... Eigentlich ist doch nur der eloxierte Käfig speziell, Gewinde ist ja auch 9/16" und nicht 1/2".

Aber ich habe soloche Pedale auch noch nicht in blau von Campa gesehen.


----------



## roesli (23. November 2009)

Ein stolzer Preis für eine so mieserable Beschreibung:

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...chaltung/innenlager-116-mm-bsa/v/an587969466/

69 Euro für ein nicht genauer beschriebenes Vierkant-Lager. 

Wer erkennts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (23. November 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Ein stolzer Preis für eine so mieserable Beschreibung:
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...chaltung/innenlager-116-mm-bsa/v/an587969466/
> 
> ...



ich kenne es nicht, aber die 250,- auf dem aufkleber lassen einen vermuten das es mal teuer gewesen sein könnte.

klär mich bitte auf, was das tolles ist.


----------



## rasaldul (23. November 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Wer erkennts?


sampson stratics


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (28. November 2009)

da bleibt einem ja die spucke wech...es weihnachtet sehr

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290371659478


----------



## bastel73 (28. November 2009)

Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Vielleicht ist der Rahmen aus Gold?? 

Wenn ich bedenke was ich für meine zwei Expresso Rahmen 95 und 96 im Neuzustand bezahlt habe. Einen für 400$ und für den anderen 350 Euro.

Jedenfalls würde ich für ein 95 Expresso nie im Leben 1700 Euro bezahlen.


----------



## elsepe (28. November 2009)

vor allem war es mit 600 sofortkauf drin und ich habs versaut....


----------



## Ben Sarotti (28. November 2009)

Moin,
hängt wohl mit dem Brodie-"Räumingsverkauf" zusammen, der zur Zeit läuft, ist aber nur meine Vermutung.


----------



## S-BEND (28. November 2009)

Ne ist klar, das war mit Sicherheit auch eine absolut saubere Auktion


----------



## bertel (28. November 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Ne ist klar, das war mit Sicherheit auch eine absolut saubere Auktion



Die Auktionen von dieser "Verkäuferin" sind immer absolut sauber


----------



## elsepe (28. November 2009)

aber sie hat es doch mit 600 sofortkauf angeboten .... warum sowas wenn man erst hinterher falsch spielen will


----------



## bertel (28. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht wollte sie ja ein bißchen pokern, vielleicht hat sie ja wirklich zwei (oder mehr) Wahnsinnige gefunden.

Was ich aber weiß ist das sie ein La Raza Rahmenset mindestens dreimal versteigert hat, einmal habe ich sogar als Dritthöchstbietender ein Angebot bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pottsblizz (29. November 2009)

Ich habs auch beobachtet, ab 250.- war bei mir Schicht im Schacht, bin aber auch von Natur aus geizig....

Nee Leute, dat kann gar nich...

wil


----------



## argh (29. November 2009)

tja... was will man machen? ich fandÂ´s ja auch sehr fein. aber zum glÃ¼ck habe ich nicht mit geboten- dann wÃ¤re ich nur wieder niedergeschlagen, weil ichÂ´s nicht bekommen habe. 1700â¬ sind wirklich sehr sportlich.

aber ich kenne auch die verkÃ¤uferin und ihren hintergrund nicht.


----------



## DefektesKind (29. November 2009)

Für diese Summe würde ich mir lieber 2 Classiker als Komplettbikes kaufen.


----------



## S-BEND (2. Dezember 2009)

Die 'gute' alte Record Delta Bremse von_ Campagnolo_
Schwer, teuer und mit einer schlechteren Bremsleistung als die damalige
Konkurenz. Doch Hand auf's Herz, gibt es eine heißere Rennradbremse auf
diesem Planeten ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...538&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true

Gruß


----------



## Exekuhtot (3. Dezember 2009)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Die 'gute' alte Record Delta Bremse von_ Campagnolo_
> Schwer, teuer und mit einer schlechteren Bremsleistung als die damalige
> Konkurenz. Doch Hand auf's Herz, gibt es eine heißere Rennradbremse auf
> diesem Planeten ?
> ...



Mir fallen da auf Anhieb mehrere ein  Wenn ich sage welche, werde ich aber wohl gesteinigt.


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

bei dem erreichten preis fallen mir sogar sehr leichte kandidaten ein.


----------



## S-BEND (6. Dezember 2009)

Was zum Henker..
Normalerweise gehen die so für 35 Euro weg.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180439158799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Diese beiden Hübschen habe ich letzten Sommer bei einem unwissenden
Radhändler, der sonst wirklich nur Müll hat, bei mir um die Ecke gekauft.
Für 9,90 Euro das Stück


----------



## wtb_rider (7. Dezember 2009)

pah
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Ringle-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ad80c6a9


----------



## Briggtopp (7. Dezember 2009)

Das is ja mal krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (7. Dezember 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> pah
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Ringle-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ad80c6a9




Hui! Meine letzten schwarzen habe ich für 80 USD + Porto gekauft. Da hat ja der Preis ganz schön angezogen.

P.S. Am schönsten waren die beiliegenden Querseile ... von Tektro. Alles schön NIB und NOS.


----------



## forever (10. Dezember 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> pah
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Ringle-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ad80c6a9



WTF?! war der Type krank?! hatte ich selbst in purple Mitte der 90er,
bin dann aber auf die Avid Cablehanger umgestiegen weil mir das Peace Sign
zu öde auf Dauer wurde...  Dafür habe ich die Original 93er Ringle Ti-Stixx noch
am Marin in 3D Violett, und diese werde ich nie verkaufen... :lol


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. Dezember 2009)

is klar, und einer der bieter, dessen limit bei vielleicht 60 dollar lag, erhält ein angebot an den unterlegenen bieter ... der unterliegene bieter freut sich wiederum, weil er den artikel für einen bruchteil des eigendlichen preises angeboten bekommt.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (10. Dezember 2009)

Daß die mittlerweile in solche Höhen schnellen, hätt' ich nicht erwartet: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370297450002&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
...vor allem, da ich kürzlich erst einen Satz für schlappe 18,- bekommen habe...


----------



## Koe (10. Dezember 2009)

ja dann war der faltbare in gutem zustand den ich im basar für 20 euro inkl. versand verkauft habe ja ein schnäppchen.


80 euro finde ich echt heftig.

ich hätte noch einen satz in gutem zustand. würde ich sogar für 50 euro inkl versand abgeben.


----------



## zagato (10. Dezember 2009)

..... und macht sich auch noch verdammt gut auf meinem rocky.
volkmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2009)

und vor allem weil es sie hier für 35ösen gab und sie nicht weggingen. naja, hat der Vk halt mal glück im leben.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220858/cat/24


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. Dezember 2009)

von den porösen stellen war bei ebay aber nichts mehr zu lesen/ zu sehn.


----------



## Koe (10. Dezember 2009)

zagato schrieb:


> ..... und macht sich auch noch verdammt gut auf meinem rocky.
> volkmar



und wie, ich finds klasse volkmar.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich wußt' doch, daß ich die Teile schonmal woanders gesehen hatte...


----------



## crosss (11. Dezember 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...266791&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Autsch! Ein Ibis Mojo für 955 Euro!


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

WER GLAUBT WIRD selig.

Schon doll was sich so mancher an Mogelpackung erlaubt.

Merci

Holzwurm


----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. Dezember 2009)

ist ja auch neu

oder vielleicht wird das mit dem angebot an einen unterlegenen bieter auch zu einer dauererscheinung


----------



## zagato (11. Dezember 2009)

es gibt in der mountain bike 1/96 einen test u.a. mit ritchey, fisher, breezer u. ibis mojo.
in diesem blau. das rad sieht schon richtig gut aus. und wer's hat... der hat. und den preis finde ich auch ok.
volkmar


----------



## mini.tom (12. Dezember 2009)

auch nicht schlecht 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...65341&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
zum Glück habe ich schon eins ;-) nich war Micha ?
Mfg
Tom


----------



## Koe (12. Dezember 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...65341&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> zum Glück habe ich schon eins ;-) nich war Micha ?
> Mfg
> Tom



nicht schlecht? absoluter wahnsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. Dezember 2009)

mini.tom schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...65341&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> zum Glück habe ich schon eins ;-) nich war Micha ?
> Mfg
> Tom



hierzu passend:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130351902988&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Gruss
Micha


----------



## spezirider (20. Dezember 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> vor allem war es mit 600 sofortkauf drin und ich habs versaut....



was hat den damals nicht geklappt mit dem sofortkauf für den brodie rahmen? wurde das angebot beendet?


----------



## felixdelrio (20. Dezember 2009)

nicht schlecht ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...988&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## elsepe (21. Dezember 2009)

nö ich war zu geizig und dachte ich bekomm den billiger

war nicht ganz der fall

seb


----------



## bike24 (22. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin jetzt nicht der campagnolo-fachmann, aber wegen dem rahmen kann doch dieser preis nicht zu stande gekommen sein, oder.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...10655&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## divergent! (22. Dezember 2009)

find ich aber noch ok. die meisten kirk rahmen sind ja in abartig schlechten zustand. der hier scheint ja ganz gut in schuß zu sein + ne campa mtb gruppe die auch nicht jeder fährt.denke mal der preis passt schon


----------



## Tommi74 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich find den Preis auch alles andere als Thread-würdig. Ist doch ne ziemliche Seltenheit, Zustand, Gruppe, passt doch eigentlich. Nicht billig, aber auch nicht übertrieben teuer.


----------



## Zaskar1998 (26. Dezember 2009)

hier bahnt sich wieder was an  ...        

http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-FD-M900-Umwe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e59a97f51


----------



## Al-Capone (26. Dezember 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> hier bahnt sich wieder was an  ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-FD-M900-Umwe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e59a97f51



Cool
Davon habe ich noch 2 NOS im Karton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezirider (26. Dezember 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> hier bahnt sich wieder was an  ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/XTR-FD-M900-Umwe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e59a97f51



äusserst respektabel, insbesondere so lange vor auktionsende.

habe ich auch noch in neu hier liegen


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Dezember 2009)

immer diese preistreiber ...

die eigendliche schlacht spielt sich eh in den letzten sekunden vor angebotsende ab


----------



## DefektesKind (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch welche davon.   



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250550629164&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## HOLZWURM (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Interessant ist nur, das der Höchsbietende mal wieder einer dieser mit 100% Bietaktivität bei einem  Verkäufer ist und war.

Wer denkt da was böses.

Schönen Abend noch


Holzwurm


----------



## nutallabrot (29. Dezember 2009)

Die IRC Yeti Reifen bringen offenbar auch ein wenig Geld in die Kasse

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190359323114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## THO (30. Dezember 2009)

king,zwar ohne logo,aber doch gut im preis:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360219338471&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2009)

THO schrieb:


> king,zwar ohne logohttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360219338471&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT



det is der grund warum manche leute soviel zasta dafür ausjeben.


----------



## THO (30. Dezember 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> det is der grund warum manche leute soviel zasta dafür ausjeben.



sicher,aber so ein dingens ohne logo ist ja so selten nun auch nicht.....


----------



## CarstenB (30. Dezember 2009)

SO ein king ist schon relativ selten, ist ja der alte. 

ist aber trotzdem eine erstaunliche auktion, da ein fuer mich identischer vom selben verkaeufer vor 2 wochen nur $83 gebracht hat. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/used-Chris-King-1-Inch-1-threaded-headset-very-smooth_W0QQitemZ360214999404


----------



## Briggtopp (4. Januar 2010)

nutallabrot schrieb:


> Die IRC Yeti Reifen bringen offenbar auch ein wenig Geld in die Kasse
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190359323114&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Ja, da bleibt einem echt die Spucke weg


----------



## petfox (6. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182:eek:


----------



## höhenangst (6. Januar 2010)

petfox schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182:eek:



ist ja auch viel Stoff bei XL , da kann man schon mal etwas mehr ausgeben


----------



## oldschooler (6. Januar 2010)

wenns M wär , wärs mein  verdammt, ich brauch so eins


----------



## goofyfooter (7. Januar 2010)

Brodie_Expresso schrieb:


> da bleibt einem ja die spucke wech...es weihnachtet sehr
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290371659478




also ich hab hier bisher keinen ebay link gesehn der nicht eines kopfschuettelns wert waere, aber das is ja mal noch kranker als 1200 steine fuer n yeti.

vor allem: kein mensch (ausser brodie mit rahmen-nummer-register) kann letzten endes sagen ob der "echt" ist
Ich hab einen diamondback von 96 und wenn ich den wie ein breezer lightning oder storm lackiere erkennt kein mensch den unterschied. wieso? weil es dann keinen mehr gibt.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Januar 2010)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Ich hab einen diamondback von 96 und wenn ich den wie ein breezer lightning oder storm lackiere erkennt kein mensch den unterschied. wieso? weil es dann keinen mehr gibt.



Das halte ich jetzt aber für ein Gerücht  Stichwort Zuganschläge beim Breezer, eventuell noch 1" Steuerrohr usw.. Es gibt bei den hochwertigen Rahmen der Kleinschmieden genug Alleinstellungsmerkmale um so einen Rahmen als solchen zu identifizieren 
Vielleicht erziehlen sie ja auch gerade deshalb solche Preise


----------



## könni__ (7. Januar 2010)

Also einen Breezer Lightning erkenne ich auch in mattschwarz gerollt. Und wenn du dein Diamond Back umlackierst  wird es trotzdem kein Breezer! alleine Ausfaller ZuganschlÃ¤ge Rohrsatz und Ganz wichtig das Gewicht. plus wenn du gerade die Breezer Lackierung nachmachen willst ist die deutlich schwieriger als die von einem Brodie oder Bontrager. bei den Preisen schÃ¼ttele ich auch mit den Kopf vor allem wenn man sieht das zu Teil richtig seltene Rahmen viel zu gÃ¼nstig weg gehen weil sie keiner kennt. Habe zum Beispiel mal ein Specialized Epic Ultimate ti im Neuzustand fÃ¼r 690 â¬ gesehen. Und der ist seltener als die meisten Brodies und Breezer ...
PS: Diamond back ist doch auch cool ich erinnere mich an ein oranges Axxis  anfang der 90er das fand ich damals auch wirklich gut also bitte nicht umlackieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (7. Januar 2010)

könni schrieb:


> Habe zum Beispiel mal ein Specialized Epic Ultimate ti im Neuzustand für 690  gesehen.



 ...das mit den silbern lackierten Muffen?
Wo?
Noch zu haben?
Gekauft!


----------



## könni__ (7. Januar 2010)

ne, das ist schon lange weg die muffen sind auch nicht silbern lackiert sondern aus Titan. Das beste war der Rahmen war neu, er war aus  irgendeinem Museum evtl Hall of Fame. tja, habe erst gar nicht mit geboten weil ich dachte unter 1500 geht der eh nicht weg so kann man sich teuschen.....heul


----------



## newsboy (7. Januar 2010)

könni schrieb:


> ... die muffen sind auch nicht silbern lackiert sondern aus Titan.



ääh... die muffen aus ti sind silber/grau lackiert.







a.


----------



## könni__ (7. Januar 2010)

echt
 ok. ich dachte die sind Titan gestrahlt. Warum haben die die denn noch lackiert?


----------



## mini.tom (7. Januar 2010)

Gab es da nicht zwei unterschiedliche ??? 
Ich kenne auch eins - wenn ich mich nicht irre - wo die Muffen nicht lackiert sind sondern in Titan pur gehalten wurden 
bei uns in der Nähe hängt so ein Speci Ultimate mit passender FSX Gabel und passendem Vorbau - da wurde aber ein Stück !!! Titan !!! vom Innenlagergehäuse rausgeschnitten um es letzt endlich unbrauchbar zu machen 
Haben bei den Modellen nicht die Verklebungen des öfteren gelöst ?
Kann ja mal bei Bedarf Bilder machen fahren 
Mfg 
Tom


----------



## CarstenB (7. Januar 2010)

ich kenne nur ein solches ulti bei dem aber die muffen nachtraeglich entlackt wurden. gab's das auch serienmaessig?


----------



## mini.tom (7. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ich kenne nur ein solches ulti bei dem aber die muffen nachtraeglich entlackt wurden. gab's das auch serienmaessig?



Keine Ahnung Carsten - werde dann wohl morgen mal in Bike Shop fahren dürfen/müssen um die Bilder zu schießen
werde sie dan hier präsentieren 
bis dann 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Januar 2010)

aber ultimates mit stahlmuffen gab es?!
in meinem stammladen wurde die letzten wochen ein ultimate auf vordermann gebracht. da fängts am tretlager an zu blühen...
rahmen ist komplett schwarz mit leichtem violetttatsch.
hat jetz auch wieder ne spezi fsx gabel drin und so nen spezi ti6al4v
geile kiste...
und der typ will es am liebsten für 2500,- verticken.
hat komplett xtr900 in gutem zustand, tune stütze und flite in neu und irc mythos xc in redwall.
kommt das vom preis her hin?


----------



## CarstenB (8. Januar 2010)

ja, gab es mit stahlmuffen aber die hiessen dann nur epic, oder? ultimate = ti? steht bestimmt irgendwo. 2500e? nee wohl eher nicht... keine 1000e denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist auch hier schon mal diskutiert worden.


----------



## CarstenB (8. Januar 2010)

ja, siehste, sach ich doch. da ist auch das ulti vom zappe mit den nachtraeglich entlackten muffen.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, gab es mit stahlmuffen aber die hiessen dann nur epic, oder? ultimate = ti? steht bestimmt irgendwo. 2500e? nee wohl eher nicht... keine 1000e denke ich.



also bis jetz hab ich auf dem rahmen nix gefunden außer dem 'specialized' aufm unterrohr und dem emblem aufm sattelrohr.

sieht so aus, wie das linke hier:


kailinds schrieb:


> Hier sind meine beide Epics, '91 Ultimate und '92 S-Works Carbon...


----------



## CarstenB (8. Januar 2010)

schau dir die ausfallenden genau an. wenn sie aufgesetzte gewindeoesen haben sind sie aus stahl. oder halt einfach einen magneten an die muffen.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2010)

mal kuckn, ob ich es noch erwische, bevor es wieder abgeholt wird.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2010)

hab mal ein paar bilder geschossen.




















ne rahmennummer hab ich nich gefunden.
es sind stahlmuffen. die gewindeösen sind aufgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (8. Januar 2010)

jo, sieht man ja auch schon am uebergang vom innenlagergehaeuse zu den kettenstreben. eine anmutung wie ein hollandrad oder wasserrohr baumarkt bike


----------



## könni__ (8. Januar 2010)

einfach nur schön die Epics!!! Da bike wurde doch auch unter einem anderen Label gebaut war das nicht für irgendeinen Autohersteller? Porsche oder Wiesmann???


----------



## BonelessChicken (8. Januar 2010)

Weissach Bike Spyder/Spider?
Porsche ist auch in Weissach ansässig.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2010)

und was is das nu aus meinem stammladen genau für eins?


----------



## hendr1k (8. Januar 2010)

so wie ich das verstanden habe ist es ein Epic, ohne den Zusatz "Ultimate".


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Januar 2010)

Epic ohne "ultimate" -> Carbon mit Stahlmuffen, gebaut ab 88. Ab 90-95 gab's dann das Ultimate mit Merlin-Titan-Muffen, gebaut in der Zentrale in Morgan Hill, 1500 STK. 95 wurden nochmal 60 STK gebaut, auch in Morgan Hill, alle mit einer Plakette samt Seriennummer, die No.1 bekam Ned Overend 
PS: Ultimate Titanmuffen waren lackiert


----------



## kadaverfleisch (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/specialized_ultimate_253.html

Gruss in die Schweiz
Micha


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Januar 2010)

Schön  Ganz in der Nähe von mir hängt auch noch eins, bei einem Specialized-Sammler


----------



## könni__ (8. Januar 2010)

ja genau der Bike spyder...

@agressor2 Das mÃ¼sste ein 1992 S-Works Carbon sein. Davor gab es kein S-works sondern das Rad hieÃ Stumpjumper Epic. Die Muffen sind hier aus Cromo Das 1992 Epic ultimate hat die Ti-muffen.  Das Rad ist sehr SchÃ¶n und so weit ich das sehe original mit der Gabel (die war damals schon sowas von geil!) aber 2500â¬ ... das bedeutet der mann weis was er da fÃ¤hrt.
das ist vielleicht fÃ¼r euch auch interessant sein  
http://www.mombat.org/Specialized.htm
 Das 1990er Stumpjumper Epic Ultimate hatte noch Stahlmuffen


----------



## newsboy (8. Januar 2010)

kÃ¶nni schrieb:


> ja genau der Bike spyder...
> 
> @agressor2 Das mÃ¼sste ein 1992 S-Works Carbon sein. Davor gab es kein S-works sondern das Rad hieÃ Stumpjumper Epic. Die Muffen sind hier aus Cromo Das 1992 Epic ultimate hat die Ti-muffen.  Das Rad ist sehr SchÃ¶n und so weit ich das sehe original mit der Gabel (die war damals schon sowas von geil!) aber 2500â¬ ... das bedeutet der mann weis was er da fÃ¤hrt.









wie abgebildet exkl. lenker & sattel
bike ws '94: dm 6900.-
bike ws '95: dm 9999.-

das waren noch preise... habe lieber fÃ¼r einen newsboy gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

kÃ¶nni schrieb:


> @agressor2 Das mÃ¼sste ein 1992 S-Works Carbon sein. Davor gab es kein S-works sondern das Rad hieÃ Stumpjumper Epic. Die Muffen sind hier aus Cromo Das 1992 Epic ultimate hat die Ti-muffen.  Das Rad ist sehr SchÃ¶n und so weit ich das sehe original mit der Gabel (die war damals schon sowas von geil!) aber 2500â¬ ... das bedeutet der mann weis was er da fÃ¤hrt.



aha. danke.
king, tune stÃ¼tze und der flite sind aber noch original, wÃ¼rd ich sagen.
und die gabel sieht zwar gut aus, aber diese selbige funktioniert echt mahr als schlecht.


----------



## CarstenB (9. Januar 2010)

die fsx gabel in dem epic gab es erst ab modelljahr 1994.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> die fsx gabel in dem epic gab es erst ab modelljahr 1994.



jep. die gabel wurde erst im laden eingebaut. laut manual 1994er bj.
vorher war ne rond wp drin.


----------



## mini.tom (9. Januar 2010)

ich war also gestern auch im BikeShop um die Ecke 
hier die Bilder vom Ultimate 



hier sieht man mal wieder das Ihr recht habt - auch diese Muffenb sind lackiert  









der gute Mann (Chef) rückt nicht mal die Gabel raus ;-(



schönes Wochenende 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## zingel (9. Januar 2010)

ich würd's auch zusammenlassen

was ist denn nun beim Tretlager zersägt?


----------



## mini.tom (10. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> ich würd's auch zusammenlassen
> 
> was ist denn nun beim Tretlager zersägt?



Die haben auf der Antriebsseite ein etwa 7mm breites und 14mm lange Stück aus dem Innenlagergehäuse gesägt - weil es oben auf der linken Seite - wo Sitzstrebe und Sitzrohr aufeinander treffen gerissen ist 
fahrbar ist das Teil nicht mehr 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## SCM (11. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch an divergent!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120512637010&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

62% über dem Neupreis von 1995!


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

ja das glück ist mit den dummen.

aber das thema wert und preis muss ich ja nicht erklären............


----------



## SCM (11. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es super und ärgere mich, dass ich meine alten Tektros fahrlässigst verschenkt habe! 
Eine derartige "Wert"steigerung ist bei einem verhältnismäßig preis"werten" Artikel irgendwie doch merkwürdig, denn im Verhältnis zu den damaligen Listenpreisen bewegen wir uns abgesehen von NOS, Reifen- und Klein-Spinnereien auf sonst eher wertstabilem Terrain.

...und ich will mehr Fotos von dem Hasen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

naja bevor sie rumliegen hab ich jemand damit ne freude gemacht. für mich sind diese cantis einfach nix. ich verbaue nur noch magura...damache ich keine kompromisse mehr.

fotos vom dicken hoppel...kein problem.





















die hätte ich auch noch im angebot:





so nun aber genug von abseits vom thema. der mod möge mir diesen kleinen ausflug verzeihen..........


----------



## SCM (11. Januar 2010)

Groß-artig!


----------



## Beaufighter (11. Januar 2010)

Sehr geiles Niggel   Hab hier auch zwei rumhoppeln


----------



## elsepe (11. Januar 2010)

rezepte dann auch hier oder lieber nen neuen thread?


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

rezepte direkt zu mir...ist meine branche. ist dann allerdings ein kleiner einkauf den ich dir vom pflegegeld abziehen muss....ausser du zahlst privat auf rechnung.


----------



## rasaldul (12. Januar 2010)

passende retro-lektüre für kalte winterabende

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290387161322


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Januar 2010)

und ich dachte die workshop kataloge wären teuer


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Januar 2010)

Da investiert mal einer ordentlich in Bildung -> passt's euch auch wieder nicht


----------



## Koe (14. Januar 2010)

ich hab ja auch schon mal ordentlich geld für einen neuen h²o hingelegt, aber das schießt den vogel schon ab. neupreis war mal 29dm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere oder?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140371717123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Al-Capone (14. Januar 2010)

und dann noch für diese häßliche Farbe!


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Januar 2010)

Heftig, heftig...

@Al-Capone: Sind die Slamma Jammas schon angekommen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Januar 2010)

Die H2O wurden ende der 90´ für 8DM bei Rose verramscht


----------



## Al-Capone (14. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Heftig, heftig...
> 
> @Al-Capone: Sind die Slamma Jammas schon angekommen?



Ne,aber auf dem Weg,denke irgendwann nächste Woche.


----------



## Koe (14. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Die H2O wurden ende der 90´ für 8DM bei Rose verramscht



hammerhart.

mir gefällt das 3d.


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Januar 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Ne,aber auf dem Weg



Das klingt toll...


----------



## Triple F (14. Januar 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch schon mal ordentlich geld für einen neuen h²o hingelegt, aber das schießt den vogel schon ab. neupreis war mal 29dm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere oder?



Oha! Da haben sich aber mind. 2 getroffen, die`s wissen wollten!
Ich habe noch einen goldenen H2O in OVP - der wird dann hoffentlich meine Rente aufbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uschibert (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch zwei purple H2O in neu und einen dritten in neu und in Tüte!

Gruß!


----------



## Splatter666 (17. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab mir zwar gedacht, dass das n teurer Spass wir, aber dass da jemand so viel ür bietet 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270513913944&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123

Ciao, Splat


----------



## tonicbikes (17. Januar 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch schon mal ordentlich geld für einen neuen h²o hingelegt, aber das schießt den vogel schon ab. neupreis war mal 29dm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere oder?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140371717123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



ich glaube es waren 39,-(jedenfalls bei meinem damaligen Händler vor Ort)...ist aber auch egal, ich finde sie einfach nur geil. 
War das 1. Ringle Teil, das ich mir zur damaligen Schulzeit leisten konnte, dann kam irgendwann die Moby in blau (die ich immer noch besitze), gefolgt von weiteren H2O´s

Zurück zum Thema.....


----------



## carlosI (18. Januar 2010)

Toller, doller Knaller-Preis

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280448351121&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


...waren halt auch mit WTB Brake Pads.


----------



## Raze (18. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab mir zwar gedacht, dass das n teurer Spass wir, aber dass da jemand so viel ür bietet
> 
> ...



Ja, gute Sachen haben ihren Preis... 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## crimsonwine79 (18. Januar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mavic-Chainring...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item45efdc2641


----------



## CarstenB (18. Januar 2010)

hat bei dem mavic ring schon jemand investiert?


----------



## Zaskar1998 (18. Januar 2010)

und die gesalzenen Versandkosten sind ja schon ne Investistion für sich


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (19. Januar 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> hat bei dem mavic ring schon jemand investiert?



Salut Carsten, also ich ja:
meine 1.000.000.000000000......â¬ ' Rad 



Philippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2010)

Nicht schlecht...dafür dass die Dinger mit der kleinen Entlüftunsschraube fummelig zu befüllen sind...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180455602677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Januar 2010)

Finde den Preis ok. Für neue Kooka Hydraulic Hebel. Sind immerhin schweine Leicht und sauschick


----------



## könni__ (20. Januar 2010)

Das hier ist nicht billig aber zugegeben selten: Eine echte Bergziege
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. Januar 2010)

könni schrieb:


> Das hier ist nicht billig aber zugegeben selten: Eine echte Bergziege
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123#ht_500wt_1182




Wow, das is ma nen schönes Goat, würd ich auch nehmen .
Hat zufällig jemand solche Pedalen über, ich erbarme mich ihrer .

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Al-Capone (20. Januar 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht...dafür dass die Dinger mit der kleinen Entlüftunsschraube fummelig zu befüllen sind...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180455602677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




auf die war ich auch scharf
wer hat sie mir weggeschnappt?


----------



## Briggtopp (21. Januar 2010)

very happig find ich :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220540244776&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (21. Januar 2010)

In der Tat das ist schon heftig...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Al-Capone (21. Januar 2010)

eher krank....


----------



## DefektesKind (21. Januar 2010)

würde sagen...
eher cranks.


----------



## felixdelrio (28. Januar 2010)

Ja ... äh ... was soll ich sagen. Ich dachte nicht, dass da noch geboten wird ... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200430671241&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## Briggtopp (28. Januar 2010)

ach du....genau ,....*******...sachen gibts die gibts garnicht


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2010)

Hübsch ist es schon, das Shirt...


----------



## Splatter666 (28. Januar 2010)

Tja, da kann sich sogar Ed Hardy noch ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## Triple F (28. Januar 2010)

Ob der Preis auch bei einem Startgebot von $1 erzielt worden wäre  ...?


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> da kann sich sogar Ed Hardy noch ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden



In mehrerlei Hinsicht...


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. Januar 2010)

Seriously WTF? Für ein Shirt? Me likes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (28. Januar 2010)

Bei meinen Knieproblemen sollte ich überlegen in den Bike-Textilbereich umzusatteln.


----------



## NatFlanders (29. Januar 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ja ... äh ... was soll ich sagen. Ich dachte nicht, dass da noch geboten wird ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200430671241&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar




mist! verschlafen.


----------



## S-BEND (31. Januar 2010)

76,51 Euro für einen Brügelmann Katalog von 74 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380201763335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Der gleiche Verkäufer hatte auch noch einen von 78 (66,51),
79 (52,77) und 80 (51,56) in der Bucht. Macht unter dem Strich
247,35 Euro für Altpapier.


----------



## divergent! (1. Februar 2010)

guter schnitt. bei uns bekommt man für ne tonne glaub 30.....


----------



## maka82 (1. Februar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Tja, da kann sich sogar Ed Hardy noch ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden



nicht nur der...


----------



## Syborg (1. Februar 2010)

und noch mehr altes Papier....

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fat-Chance-Prospekt-von-1992-Kult-Retro-SELTEN_W0QQitemZ160400050631QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item25589689c7

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fat-Chance-Prospekt-von-1999-Kult-Retro-SELTEN_W0QQitemZ160400043502QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2558966dee

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fat-Chance-Prospekt-a-d-Anfaengen-Kult-Retro-SELTEN_W0QQitemZ160400058984QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item255896aa68

und der hat noch mehr davon !!


----------



## S-BEND (1. Februar 2010)

Hier geht es um beendete Auktionen und nicht um Auktionen von 
Tagträumer die Märchenpreise aufrufen.


----------



## Syborg (1. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Hier geht es um beendete Auktionen und nicht um Auktionen von
> Tagträumer die Märchenpreise aufrufen.



Ich bitte Dich höflichst um Verzeihung für diesen fauxpas meinerseits


----------



## HOLZWURM (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Normalerweise reflektiere ich nicht öffentlich darüber wozu sich manche Jungs hinreißen lassen.

Aber das ist ja das Teil des Jahunderts.

Nun der Käufer war auch an dem Sunburst Teil mal wieder zu gange.  

Man oh man ist das selten


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230416608341


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtkind (1. Februar 2010)

HOLZWURM schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Normalerweise reflektiere ich nicht öffentlich darüber wozu sich manche Jungs hinreißen lassen.
> 
> ...




Diesen lächerlichen Rahmen würd ich nicht einmal geschenkt nehmen!


----------



## Al-Capone (1. Februar 2010)

US $435.37 Versand soll es nach D kosten 
Echt so teuer für Komplettbike?


----------



## divergent! (1. Februar 2010)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Diesen lächerlichen Rahmen würd ich nicht einmal geschenkt nehmen!





ich schon.


----------



## crimsonwine79 (2. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190367690577&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## YoEddy2 (4. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Hier geht es um beendete Auktionen und nicht um Auktionen von
> Tagträumer die Märchenpreise aufrufen.



Wirst Dich Wundern ............. !


----------



## muttipullover (7. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230431525591&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (7. Februar 2010)

muttipullover schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230431525591&_trkparms=tab=Watching




schau mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Altere-Orig-Sync...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19b9a26d39


----------



## Exekuhtot (7. Februar 2010)

Finde ich nicht so schlimm. (Habe zuletzt fÃ¼r eine gut erhaltene 75â¬ gezahlt )


----------



## Al-Capone (9. Februar 2010)

jetzt 162e


----------



## muttipullover (9. Februar 2010)

Ohne Worte!


----------



## Protorix (9. Februar 2010)

die stütze wollt ich auch grade posten ... hätte er sich mal besser einen größeren klein gekauft ....


----------



## Diggler (10. Februar 2010)

Die Preisentwicklung ist schon erstaunlich. Was meint ihr? Sinken die Preise irgendwann wieder oder sind wir bald alle reich


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Februar 2010)

ich liebe syncros..........




aktuelle dekerf-baustelle ist mit kurbel,stütze,vorbau und lenker dieser firma bestückt.
das zeug ist ja schon das doppelte bis 3fache vom rahmen wert.


----------



## muttipullover (10. Februar 2010)

Nun aber gerechtfertigt!!! http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110488612153&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Grüße Steffen


----------



## zaskar-le (10. Februar 2010)

...da waren zwei Sammler aber wirklich arg verzweifelt.
Steht denn gerade irgendein wichtiges show-and-shine an?


----------



## epic2006 (10. Februar 2010)

Äh, meine 30,0er am SSP mit Schrift hinten hat nen 10er gekostet, für mich völlig unverständlich wie man eine Leasingrate für ne Sattelstütze ausgeben kann....

Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Februar 2010)

31,6 ====================================Klein


----------



## Al-Capone (10. Februar 2010)

denen haben sie wohl das gehirn amputiert....


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Februar 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> 31,6 ====================================Klein



da fahr ick lieber im stehen,....


----------



## trinkdöner (11. Februar 2010)

oder so:


----------



## maxim-DD (11. Februar 2010)

da bleib ich doch lieber bei meiner shannon, und die ist noch 75 mm länger.


----------



## HOLZWURM (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Das ist EBAY.

Aber das sich 2 so honorige Mitglieder dieses superben Forums sich so furchtbar duellieren mussten.

Oder geht es nur darum wer die meisten Zacken am Geweih hat, oder die meisten Tacken

Eigendlich schade- oder gewollt.

Ich hätte noch eine absolut 31,6er SYNCROS neu in der Folie , aber eben etwas kürzer

MAybe this helps

Holzwurm


----------



## oldschooler (11. Februar 2010)

355 liegt hier auch seit monaten rum... zu nem bruchteil des preises...aber ...


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Februar 2010)

wow  ...   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260546865091&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bonebreaker666 (12. Februar 2010)

Die Preisschraube derht sich grad immer höher, hab' ich so das Gefühl...

Der hier ist zwar schon vor paar Tagen ausgelaufen, aber auch ganz ordentlich, finde ich:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160397312236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (14. Februar 2010)

... da waren jetzt zwar ein Paar nette Teile dran 

aber trotzdem zu dem Preis ?

war das zu teuer ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330401098132


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Februar 2010)

Die GebotsÃ¼bersicht kommt mir sehr spanisch vor , vor allem , weil ich weiss , dass der VerkÃ¤ufer das Rad vor einiger Zeit in der lokalen Presse fÃ¼r 1600â¬ angeboten hat und nicht bereit war sonderlich etwas am Preis zu machen .


----------



## cschrahe (14. Februar 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> ... da waren jetzt zwar ein Paar nette Teile dran
> 
> aber trotzdem zu dem Preis ?
> 
> ...



Das riecht aber ganz stark nach selbst ersteigert mit nem zweiten Zugang. Mal ehrlich, wer von uns, die wir uns wohl als einzige vorstellen können, 1400 Euro für ein "altes Fahrrad" auszugeben, hat denn erst 5 Bewertungen? 
Wo sonst, wenn nicht bei eBay, suchen wir täglich nach Teilen und finden auch ab und zu was, was wir dann doch kaufen ... seit Jahren. Und dann erst 5 Bewertungen?
Ich hatte das Ding selbst auch auf dem Schirm, aber als ich sah, wer da mitbietet, bin ich raus, verar.... kann ich mich nämlich selbst


----------



## pago79 (14. Februar 2010)

Hatte den Buck Shaver auch in Beobachtung.
Rahmen und Kurbel waren ja wirklich ein Argument aber der Rest....
Von der putzigen Artikelbeschreibung ganz zu schweigen

"Der Rad habe ich über Jahre mit edlen Teilen aufgebaut. Der Rahmen ist NEU und wurde nie gefahren!
Die Einzelteile sind in der Mehrheit neu und unbenutzt. Sie wurden mit viel Sorgfalt ausgewählt. Dabei waren Funktionalität und Exklusivität der Parts von höchster Priorität. Viele Teile sind legendär und kaum noch zu finden.

Komponenten-Liste:

Fat-Chance Rahmen True Temper 4130 triple butted (nagelneu)
Selle Italia Sattel SLR in Schlangenleder-Optik (nagelneu)
Syncros Sattelstütze (nagelneu)
Syncros Revolution Kurbel (sehr guter Zustand)
Syncros Lenker (sehr guter Zustand)
Syncros Cattlehead Vorbau (sehr guter Zustand)
Shimano XT-Daumenschalthebel (sehr guter Zustand)
Shimao XT-Bremsen (nagelneu)
Shimano XT-Umwerfer (nagelneu)
Shimano XT-Schaltwerk (nagelneu)
Shimano Kette (nagelneu)
Shinano LX Laufradsatz (8-fach)
Reifen IRC Mythos XC 2.1 VR + HR
Gabel 1"  RST MozoPro (guter Zustand)
alle Schalt- und Bremszüge (nagelneu)"

Legendär und exclusiv sind LX und RST Geraffel nun wirklich nicht....
Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (15. Februar 2010)

So viel Geld für eine Kurbel an der ein schlecht aufgebauter Mittelklasserahmen hängt...

habe übrigens auch erst 4 Bewertungen in der großen Bucht...


----------



## SCM (15. Februar 2010)

--http://cgi.ebay.de/Ringle-Twister-T...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3caa32d9f3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (19. Februar 2010)

Finde ich schon heftig für ein Banner...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120529934843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SixTimesNine (19. Februar 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Finde ich schon heftig für ein Banner...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120529934843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT




Ach, und ich dachte noch es kommt mit dem Sofa


----------



## der Steelman (21. Februar 2010)

was haltet ihr hier von 
http://cgi.ebay.de/grafton-wie-paul...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item45f12feedb


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Februar 2010)

na da wird sich einer sehr ärgern, irgendwelche 0815 cantis für viel geld gekauft zu haben.


----------



## der Steelman (21. Februar 2010)

ist das überhaupt rechtens


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Februar 2010)

ick hoffe nicht.
ick hab ihn mal aktivbürger mässig angeschrieben und aufgeklärt. mal sehn wat passiert.


----------



## cschrahe (21. Februar 2010)

Wer sucht noch Pedale? Dann lasst Euch das Schnäppchen nicht entgehen 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BULLSEYE-PEDALS...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4a9eb9edeb

Oder wer "nur" ein paar Käfige braucht ... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/nos-suntour-XC-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3efcfef3c6


----------



## hendr1k (21. Februar 2010)

weil gerade jemand Deerhead-Kurbeln verkauft *glaub "wieweitnoch"* frage ich mich 
was es für Standards bei Pedalgewinden gibt ? passen BMX-Standard-Pedale an MTBs ?


----------



## DeadandGone (21. Februar 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Wer sucht noch Pedale? Dann lasst Euch das Schnäppchen nicht entgehen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BULLSEYE-PEDALS...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4a9eb9edeb




Kann man nix zu sagen ..
Immerhin FREE SHIPPING ..


----------



## der Steelman (21. Februar 2010)

mal sehen wie teuer sie werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschrahe (21. Februar 2010)

hendr1k schrieb:


> weil gerade jemand Deerhead-Kurbeln verkauft *glaub "wieweitnoch"* frage ich mich
> was es für Standards bei Pedalgewinden gibt ? passen BMX-Standard-Pedale an MTBs ?



Das 9/16tel ist Standart.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (21. Februar 2010)

die Bullseye Pedale sind letztens eigentlich schon für 650 $ verkauft worden.

9/16" Gewinde ist ganz einfach ausgedrückt für mehrteilige Kurbeln, egal ob BMX oder MTB, und 1/2" ist für die einteiligen BMX Kurbeln, die aber nur durch die US BB Gehäuse passt, ala Lawwill von Zingel.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Februar 2010)

cschrahe schrieb:


> Das 9/16tel ist Standart.





Es gab auch sogenannte Adapter für das Norm-Pedal !


----------



## elsepe (21. Februar 2010)

ist das so wie bei den 600erax und dura ace ax?


----------



## MKAB (22. Februar 2010)

Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich garnicht sooo krass: Ringle Sattelklemme und Ringle Schnellspanner .

Ich wollts nur posten weil ich beides dringend gebraucht hätte und von der Höhe der Gebote heute morgen schon etwas überrascht war. 
Bei den Schnellspannern war ich immerhin bereit, fast 90 Euro auszugeben  Die sind ja wegen den kleinen Kratzern nichtmal wirklich "NOS" 

Es scheint sich wirklich zu lohnen, sich für die kommende Preisrunde bei Classic-Parts warm anzuziehen... 
Hierzu erscheint ein möglicherweise aus dem Winter mitgebrachtes dickes monetäres Fettpolster als vorteilhaft.

ARGH*


----------



## race_face77 (23. Februar 2010)

.


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Februar 2010)

... ist ja eigentlich hier nicht so mein tärreng, 

aber 'nen titec lenker für mehr als 200 dollarewitsche ist schon 'ne erwähnung wert 

ciao
flo


----------



## CarstenB (28. Februar 2010)

die crow bars sind aber ansich immer fuer recht viel gegangen. nicht ganz so bekloppt wie die moots riser bars aber auf jeden fall eine ganz andere kategorie als die normalen bontitecs.


----------



## CooperRS (1. März 2010)

... KLEIN´s . Anläßlich meines jüngsten Hinzuerwerbes bin ich doch tatsächlich in Diskussion ob des Sinn´s dieser Investition geraten. Mein Gegenüber meinte alle KLEIN Enthusiasten hängen ihrer Jugend nach, indem sie sich die Räder von damals kaufen. Diese Enthusiasten würden allerdings wegsterben und deren Nachkommen könnten mit den Rädern nichts mehr anfangen ... mit der Folge, dass wir sie alle irgendwann verschrotteln würden. Der Wert ginge gegen Null.

In Anbetracht der Inflation von Klein Rädern und anderen historischen MtB Teilen ist das heute schwer vorstellbar. 

Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## posh26 (1. März 2010)

CooperRS schrieb:


> ... KLEIN´s . Anläßlich meines jüngsten Hinzuerwerbes bin ich doch tatsächlich in Diskussion ob des Sinn´s dieser Investition geraten. Mein Gegenüber meinte alle KLEIN Enthusiasten hängen ihrer Jugend nach, indem sie sich die Räder von damals kaufen. Diese Enthusiasten würden allerdings wegsterben und deren Nachkommen könnten mit den Rädern nichts mehr anfangen ... mit der Folge, dass wir sie alle irgendwann verschrotteln würden. Der Wert ginge gegen Null.
> 
> In Anbetracht der Inflation von Klein Rädern und anderen historischen MtB Teilen ist das heute schwer vorstellbar.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu ?



Sehe ich genau so. Ehrlich gesagt dürfte das auf die ganze Classic-Bike Szene zutreffen. Wenn der Ar*** erstmal in Falten hängt, wird das Interesse nachlassen und die Preise purzeln. Die Leute, die dann ein paar Euro übrig haben, werden sich dann einen alten 911er oder ähnliches kaufen und die anderen werden damit beschäftigt sein, ihre Kinder durch die Ausbildung zu füttern, die jetzt noch relativ günstig im Unterhalt sind. Aber hey, momentan macht es noch Spaß.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass die Preise auch langfristig eher stabil bleiben werden, es gibt immer Liebhaber, auch in den folgenden Generationen. Dafür sorgen schon die begeisterten Väter, und manchmal wird's von den Jungspunden ja auch angenommen und weitergegeben. Zudem wird der Markt für unsere Sachen über die Jahre aus logischen Gründen immer knapper werden, das sorgt sicher für einen gewissen Ausgleich. Das ganze ist aber schon mehrfach ausdiskutiert worden, müssen wir eigentlich in diesem Thread nicht wiederholen.

Nebenbei bemerkt: wer hier der Geldanlage wegen unterwegs ist, hat mein vollstes Beileid.


----------



## oldschooler (1. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130368569633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

holla... für 3 löcher 78euro... naja...

zudem hoffe ich, dass der verkäufer spass versteht, denn das Teil ist MINIMUM XL!   (hab grade mein XL nicht zur Hand gehabt, aber die daten waren weit über L, könnte also auch XXL sein ...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (2. März 2010)

Nichts mit MTB zu tun, aber trotzdem:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140384097750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

War Samstag in die gameshop: Keiner


----------



## bike24 (2. März 2010)

das möcht ich nicht vom zoll abholen.....krass


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2010)

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl daß ich manchmal auf dem falschen planeten lebe. mal ehrlich 42000$ für ein spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (3. März 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370330327400

ein wahrer schnapper dagegen...


----------



## maka82 (3. März 2010)

Wahnsinn


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2010)

sollte ich den c64 und 128d wohl doch noch 20 jahre aufheben?

und meinen bruder sagen er solle den amiga 500 mit wahnwitziger 120mb festplatte mal schön in watte packen??


----------



## oldschooler (3. März 2010)

wenn du mal lesen würdest: der preis wurde nicht wegen der konsole, sondern einzig des spiels erzielt...

gab wohl nur 2000kopien und davon sind nur noch ein paar funktionell, sprich OVP noch weniger


----------



## MKAB (3. März 2010)

Schaut mal, welch "lustige Frechheit": Syncros Jubiläums Koffer Box 

Wahrer Wert (übern Daumen): 500-550 Euro?! Also, wenn die Kiste aus Mahagoni ist natürlich...

Und wehe, ich bekomme Prügel, weil die Auktion noch nicht abgeschlossen ist!! 
Schließlich wieder halbwegs BoT und billiger wirds bei dem Startpreis ja auch nicht...


----------



## MKAB (3. März 2010)

... oder hab ich was verpasst und es gab wirklich so ne Jubiläumskiste? 

Am Ende noch limitiert oder so  
.
.
.

Egal, selbst wenn: trotzdem lustig!

Ich muss jetzt mal in den Keller und eine Kiste suchen HARRR*


----------



## oldschooler (3. März 2010)

also reiner teilewert wird wohl bei 650-700 liegen, aber neu und alles zusammen in der box... also " gold" ist das so nicht... sagen wir mal silber...

unter tausend taucht sie selten auf und geht auch selten weg...

einzig ne revo dürfte drin liegen, dann fänd ichs schön...


----------



## newsboy (3. März 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Schaut mal, welch "lustige Frechheit": Syncros Jubiläums Koffer Box
> 
> Wahrer Wert (übern Daumen): 500-550 Euro?! Also, wenn die Kiste aus Mahagoni ist natürlich...
> 
> ...



klar kriegst du haue... nicht weil sie noch nicht fertig ist, sondern weil noch niemand geboten hat! und welcher iso-daumen gibt den wahren und einzigen wert an?


----------



## MKAB (3. März 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> also reiner teilewert wird wohl bei 650-700 liegen, aber neu und alles zusammen in der box... also " gold" ist das so nicht... sagen wir mal silber...
> 
> unter tausend taucht sie selten auf und geht auch selten weg...
> 
> einzig ne revo dürfte drin liegen, dann fänd ichs schön...



Ne Revo wär eigentlich obligatorisch gewesen... Heißt das, so ein Kiste gabs/gibts offiziell? 

Da rudere ich ja ganz schnell (aber trotzdem lachend) mal ein Stück zurück*


----------



## CarstenB (3. März 2010)

ja, gab es. warum sollte sich jemand auch die muehe machen, sowas zu "faken"? revos waeren da drin aber deplaziert da es die zu der zeit schon lange nicht mehr gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (3. März 2010)

war ja auch nur spass... die alukurbel von syncros löst bei mir nicht gerade begeisterungsstürme aus, vor allem sobald man sie von der seite und unten sieht... shimano alivio ist dagegen highend... (und ich mag selbst klappvorbauten )


----------



## Davidbelize (3. März 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Ne Revo wär eigentlich obligatorisch gewesen... Heißt das, so ein Kiste gabs/gibts offiziell?
> 
> Da rudere ich ja ganz schnell (aber trotzdem lachend) mal ein Stück zurück*




diese kiste wurde von syncros zum 1o jährigen aufgelegt.
man beachte das jubi ahornblatt das an jedem dieser teile angebracht ist.
da gab es  glaube ich 500 stk. von sowie eine ganz kleine anzahl mit der von euch vermissten revo.
fehlt mir in meiner syncros sammlung.


----------



## MKAB (3. März 2010)

Okayokay, schon eingesehen... Dachte halt, es wär ein Fake


----------



## oldschooler (3. März 2010)

bertel hat vor kurzem ne ganz gute regel eingeführt...

sie beinhaltete die punkte, lesen,nachdenken und dann evtl. schreiben...

fand ich in seiner argumentation sehr schlüssig


----------



## Davidbelize (3. März 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> war ja auch nur spass... die alukurbel von syncros löst bei mir nicht gerade begeisterungsstürme aus, vor allem sobald man sie von der seite und unten sieht... shimano alivio ist dagegen highend... (und ich mag selbst klappvorbauten )



hab gerade eine zu pulvern gebracht.
sie wird schwarz mit weiss aufgefüllten syncros schriftzug.


----------



## MKAB (3. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hab gerade eine zu pulvern gebracht.
> sie wird schwarz mit weiss aufgefüllten syncros schriftzug.



Klingt sehr geil! Wie funktioniert das denn? Hoffentlich machst du auch Bilder davon dann?
Ich kann nur leider die Bilder mit dieser "Sollbruchstelle" am Y nicht vergessen 
Bei meinen 95 KG hab ich mir gedacht, dass sie in der Vitrine wahrscheinlich eine bessere Figur machen...


----------



## Davidbelize (3. März 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Klingt sehr geil! Wie funktioniert das denn? Hoffentlich machst du auch Bilder davon dann?
> Ich kann nur leider die Bilder mit dieser "Sollbruchstelle" am Y nicht vergessen
> Bei meinen 95 KG hab ich mir gedacht, dass sie in der Vitrine wahrscheinlich eine bessere Figur machen...




bin selber gespannt wie ein flitzebogen.....


----------



## felixdelrio (8. März 2010)

Ordentlich ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150417845678&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar


----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2010)

naja aber so ein funk ohne die passende gabel ist schon irgendwie nicht das selbe, oder?
wat willste denn in so eine dicke büchse reinstecken ohne das es total bescheuert aussieht? 
da fand ich bis jetzt die hutch griffe für 1000 dollar wesentlich schilmmer.

naja glücklicherweise ham wa ja eine,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

Und ich dachte mein Gebot sollte reichen weil es an sich schon recht derbe für ne Gabel war... Ich möchte auch endlich ein FUNK 

Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (8. März 2010)

Frank, dann kannst du dich mit dem Kay zusammenschliessen, Geduld hat der auch nicht , auf der Suche nach seinem KLEIN, kauft er auch schon mal ein FUNK aus Verzweiflung 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## felixdelrio (8. März 2010)

syn-crossis schrieb:


> und ich dachte mein gebot sollte reichen weil es an sich schon recht derbe für ne gabel war... Ich möchte auch endlich ein funk
> 
> Geduld ist nicht meine stärke...




*funk  funk funk funk *


----------



## maka82 (8. März 2010)

sorry für OT aber gibts von den netten Funk-Geräten noch alte Kataloge in digitalisierter Form? Interessiert mich auch ein wenig


----------



## felixdelrio (8. März 2010)

Eher dürftig ... aber immerhin.

http://mombat.org/Funk.htm


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Frank, dann kannst du dich mit dem Kay zusammenschliessen, Geduld hat der auch nicht , auf der Suche nach seinem KLEIN, kauft er auch schon mal ein FUNK aus Verzweiflung
> 
> Gruss
> Micha



Ach Micha, bei mir ist's umgekehrt, ich hab Klein's gekauft weil ich kein FUNK bekomme  ..... und das mit der Geduld habe ich mit Kay schon telefonisch erörtert, wir sind Leidensgenossen und bauen uns gegenseitig auf 

@ Andreas, die Farben der Schrift sind schon  Ich brauch etwas buntes, neon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Auch wenn die Nachbarn mich auslachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (8. März 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ordentlich ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150417845678&rvr_id=&mfe=sidebar



an's original kommt die aber auch preismaessig nicht ran 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Attitude-MC1-Box-Backfire-Fork_W0QQitemZ330409034211


----------



## felixdelrio (8. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> an's original kommt die aber auch preismaessig nicht ran
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Attitude-MC1-Box-Backfire-Fork_W0QQitemZ330409034211



Da haste recht, Carsten. Aber für ne ueberlackierte Gabel ...


----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> an's original kommt die aber auch preismaessig nicht ran
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Attitude-MC1-Box-Backfire-Fork_W0QQitemZ330409034211



aaaaaalter das ist aber nicht ohne. na da hat wohl einer schon ne weile erfolglos nach sonem ding gesucht. oder eher mindestens zwei leute. 

bin gespannt was ich bald bereit bin für ein dolo auszugeben, wenn ich noch ne weile aufm trockenen sitz.

allerdings hab ich im august ne sache vor, die an einem tag soviel kohle verbrennt das ich darüber nicht weiter nachdenken darf.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

Hochzeit?


----------



## felixdelrio (8. März 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> allerdings hab ich im august ne sache vor, die an einem tag soviel kohle verbrennt das ich darüber nicht weiter nachdenken darf.



Casino?
Table Dance Bar?


----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2010)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Hochzeit?


----------



## mini.tom (8. März 2010)

willste jemanden dringend loswerden ;-)


----------



## mini.tom (8. März 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


>



na dann mal mein beileidäääähglückwunsch 
hoffentlichliestSandradasnicht


----------



## wtb_rider (8. März 2010)

ach tom, det wird schon,....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


>



Gute Idee, wenn's passt  17.7., dann bin ich auch verheiratet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (8. März 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Table Dance Bar?



Det kommt davor!

...und dann gegen sechse dort rausjeschmissen werden!

Gruß chowi


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (8. März 2010)

Ringle:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=270540678129.html

doch kein echtes Ringlé, oder?
Da sieht Mann ja Schweißnähten (oder wie sagt man das...?) ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. März 2010)

Sieht eher aus wie ein  umgelabelter Storck Fat Tube


----------



## Mathes66 (8. März 2010)

Umgelabelt? Kann ich mir bei Wellmann nicht vorstellen, der hatte schon Anfang der 90er alles was Rang und Namen hat. War damals schon ein echter Freak und mich würd es nicht wundern wenn er irgendein Schätzchen aufgetrieben hätte.


----------



## nutallabrot (9. März 2010)

das ist einer der neueren Ringle-Vorbauten von geschätzt 1998. Die Lenkerklemmung war noch vom Zooka, die Klemmung vom Gabelschaft ist normal geschlitzt und geschweisst. Dass der 89 gebracht hat ist mir ein Rätsel, die gabs schon erheblich günstiger.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2010)

ist noch nicht zu ende die auktion aber das produkt nimmt schon platin status ein.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...37627&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Briggtopp (10. März 2010)

Ich frage mich auch schon die ganze Zeit wie lang die Fahnenstange diesmal sein wird


----------



## race_face77 (10. März 2010)

Warum? Wo ist das Problem? Sie ist neu und hat mal fast 800DM gekostet. Das kann sie in dem Zustand locker in Euro bringen (dazu ist es die road-Variante, wie oft taucht die schon auf?). Bei KLEINs wundert sich doch auch keiner über noch so astronomische Preise.....und die versteht manch einer auch nicht. Nicht immer mit zweierlei Maß messen...jeder definiert wertvoll nun mal anders.


----------



## exracer (10. März 2010)

race_face77 schrieb:


> Warum? Wo ist das Problem? Sie ist neu und hat mal fast 800DM gekostet. Das kann sie in dem Zustand locker in Euro bringen (dazu ist es die road-Variante, wie oft taucht die schon auf?). Bei KLEINs wundert sich doch auch keiner über noch so astronomische Preise.....und die versteht manch einer auch nicht. Nicht immer mit zweierlei Maß messen...jeder definiert wertvoll nun mal anders.



Dass der Stern auf der falschen Seite montiert wurde und die Syncros decals nicht an identischen Stellen auf den Kurbeln kleben, würde mich schon etwas vorsichtiger machen und am abgeben von Geboten in dieser Höhe hindern. Hoffentlich ist der Verkäufer sich über den Gegenstand seiner Auktion auch wirklich sicher - ich meine in Bezug auf "New".

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (10. März 2010)

good point,...


----------



## Al-Capone (10. März 2010)

Für den Preis würde ich meine auch verkaufen


----------



## race_face77 (11. März 2010)

exracer schrieb:


> Dass der Stern auf der falschen Seite montiert wurde und die Syncros decals nicht an identischen Stellen auf den Kurbeln kleben, würde mich schon etwas vorsichtiger machen und am abgeben von Geboten in dieser Höhe hindern. Hoffentlich ist der Verkäufer sich über den Gegenstand seiner Auktion auch wirklich sicher - ich meine in Bezug auf "New".
> 
> Bernd



Offensichtlich sehen andere das eben anders.  Wenn ich mir den Vierkant und die Gewinde ansehe, frage ich mich auch gerade, wie man die in Neuzustand zurückversetzt. Und was die decals angeht: Ich hab einen nos-Lenker hier mit unterschiedlich positionierten decals. Und die sind bekanntlich nicht geklebt.....


----------



## maxim-DD (11. März 2010)

*fette gabel = fetter preis*


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. März 2010)

Holla... http://cgi.ebay.de/SAKAE-Titanlenke...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439dc1ae7d


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2010)

685,47   iss ja mal satt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...37627&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 685,47   iss ja mal satt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...37627&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



tja wer hat , hats halt
 doch sehr erstaunlich....


----------



## Triple F (15. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 685,47   iss ja mal satt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...37627&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1



Mit dieser Auktion schließt sich der (Thread-)Kreis....


----------



## bikebruzz (15. März 2010)

Ich darf mal ganz unverschämt  Ich hab die selbe Kiste an Weihnachten 2008 verkauft, da waren es stolze 2111 USD. Sicher ein vorweihnachtlicher Wahnkauf eines Amis, hat mich trotzdem gefreut.



MKAB schrieb:


> Schaut mal, welch "lustige Frechheit": Syncros Jubiläums Koffer Box
> 
> Wahrer Wert (übern Daumen): 500-550 Euro?! Also, wenn die Kiste aus Mahagoni ist natürlich...
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2010)

bikebruzz schrieb:


> Ich darf mal ganz unverschämt  Ich hab die selbe Kiste an Weihnachten 2008 verkauft, da waren es stolze 2111 USD. Sicher ein vorweihnachtlicher Wahnkauf eines Amis, hat mich trotzdem gefreut.




na der herr in der schweiz ist seinen koffer nicht losgeworden.


----------



## carlosI (15. März 2010)

Schweiz!!!
Mehr gibt´s da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## oldschooler (15. März 2010)

da war doch was... keiner darf schweizer mögen

(nur spass)


----------



## SixTimesNine (16. März 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 685,47   iss ja mal satt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...37627&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1





Die Rente ist wieder sicher


----------



## DerAlex (20. März 2010)

Eigentlich hätte ich die gerne gemocht. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320501483955


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. März 2010)

Finde ich noch recht günstig.


----------



## newsboy (21. März 2010)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich die gerne gemocht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320501483955



ach, wenn du mal dein one-off verkaufen würdest, könnte ich auch mit einer cqp ti hilfreich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (21. März 2010)

DerAlex schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich die gerne gemocht.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320501483955



meiner einer ebenfalls
Durch weglassen von retro, kult, Yeti usw. war der Bieterkreis zwar recht überschaubar aber dafür umso erlesener.

Gruß
Lars
der auf ein Schnäppchen gehofft hatte


----------



## DerAlex (22. März 2010)

Ashok,

soso, Du hättest die CQP. Tja, mein One-Off ist dummerweise absolut nicht herausrückbar. Als armer Student habe ich mir das Teil mit unendlich langer Frohnarbeit quasi vom Munde abgespart. Es war mein erster Custom-Rahmen und ist immer noch das teuerste Radteil, das ich jemals kaufte. Außerdem sieht er deshalb komplett anders aus, als alle anderen von Mike. Bekloppt halt. Beim Zweiten war ich dann schon vernünftiger. Mittlerweile fahre ich fast nur noch Rahmen von der Stange, aber hergeben? Unmöglich! 
Irgendwann hatte ich mal ein Bild davon eingestellt - naja.


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (30. März 2010)

Race Face:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190383188315&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Günstig?


----------



## CarstenB (30. März 2010)

Isis? wrong forum


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (30. März 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> Isis? wrong forum




true.....


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (31. März 2010)

@CarstenB:

Dieser besser?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290416540580&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## S-BEND (1. April 2010)

Was ist denn hier auf einmal los ? Wird gebrauchte 735er Massen-
ware neuerdings auch vergoldet 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320505358160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (1. April 2010)

Total verblasst, die Dreiecke nicht mal original


----------



## mini.tom (1. April 2010)

S-BEND schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier auf einmal los ? Wird gebrauchte 735er Massen-
> ware neuerdings auch vergoldet
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320505358160&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



total krank - ich habe auch noch mehere SÃ¤tze davon - wÃ¼rde ich je Satz fÃ¼r 45â¬ inkl. vers. Versand verÃ¤ussern aber mit originalen QuerzÃ¼gen 
frohe Ostern 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (5. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mitsuboshi-Tiog...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3a59441d3a


----------



## gtbiker (5. April 2010)

Für BMX Reifen ist das gar nix. BMX in Amerika ist nicht mit der hiesigen Szene zu vergleichen, absolut nicht. Dort werden horrende Preise für Dinge aufgerufen und bezahlt, die hier auf dem örtlichen Sperrmüll landen.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. April 2010)

Yup, vor zwei Tagen sind BMX Reifen für das doppelte rausgegangen. Aber das hatten wir alles schon, Griffe für 600-800 Dollar und Kurbeln für 4500 us$, usw.....

Gruss
Micha


----------



## uschibert (5. April 2010)

So etwas z.B.?, evtl.?


----------



## zaskar-le (5. April 2010)

uschibert schrieb:


> So etwas z.B.?, evtl.?



Den Rahmen hätte ich gerne...


----------



## wtb_rider (5. April 2010)

uschibert schrieb:


> So etwas z.B.?, evtl.?



wenn hutch draufstehen würde auf jeden fall,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (5. April 2010)

nein es steht brodie drauf und ich hätte ihn auch gerne.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. April 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> nein es steht brodie drauf und ich hätte ihn auch gerne.



für den würde ich sogar in kauf nehmen das meine frau mich verlässt.
oder doch nicht?
man auf jeden fall hätt ich wahnsinnig gerne ein brodie.
falls hier jemand mein flehen erliest bitte melde dich.


----------



## oldschooler (5. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250606078914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

 bei aller liebe... ich brauche das teil... aber gottseidank war ich arbeiten... 
verblichen, scheuerstellen vom rucksack, loch in der trikottasche, bund ausgeleiert... und dann 125?

also ich würd für ein neues 150 ausgeben...aber dann wär auch meine schmerzgrenze langsam erreicht.. vielleicht noch en paar tacken mehr... aber nicht für so nen zustand... bah...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (6. April 2010)

salut,
3200  pro Kg...
http://cgi.ebay.fr/VELO-DE-ROUTE-RU..._JG_Sports_Cyclisme_Vélos?hash=item4cee7ca490
Philippe


----------



## badbushido (6. April 2010)

Ui


----------



## spezirider (6. April 2010)

au backe der brodie badass rahmen 
schon in der galerie fast einen herzinfarkt bekommen.
gibt nur 2 davon wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe? gibt es infos zu baujahr und "positionierung" in der modellpalette


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2010)

@phillip carnoy......ruegamer ist aber auch ne hausnummer. der superlight rahmen hatte auf der letzten messe nur um die 600gr. das sind alles rahmen aus handarbeit. liegen preilsich auf spin gato niveau. naja und der lw lrs liegt ja auch irgendwo bei gut 3500. schon witzig was manche fürn rad ausgeben


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250606078914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> bei aller liebe... ich brauche das teil... aber gottseidank war ich arbeiten...
> verblichen, scheuerstellen vom rucksack, loch in der trikottasche, bund ausgeleiert... und dann 125?
> ...




Mit 150 bist Du ja nah dran eins zu bekommen, wenn es mal auftaucht. Vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit ging eins in USofA in langärmlig für 200.- Dollar weg, das sah noch gut aus (weiß gar nicht, ob das hier gepostet wurde und habe auch leider den Link nicht mehr...)
Da war meine Schmerzgrenze nicht nur schon lange überschritten, da hab ich nur noch mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, aber wenn man den "Lumpen" sieht, dann relativiert sich der Preis wieder....


----------



## Spaltinho (7. April 2010)

Philippe Carnoy schrieb:


> salut,
> 3200  pro Kg...



26250 pro Gramm 



P.S. Sorry für o.t.


----------



## Radlerin (7. April 2010)

Sieht ja schick aus, aber auch nicht wie ne halbe Mille finde ich. Krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (7. April 2010)

Hässliches Ding! Furchtbar ...


----------



## wtb_rider (7. April 2010)

und viel zu leicht,.... dazu


----------



## Spaltinho (7. April 2010)

Ich finde das Design gar nicht beachtenswert. 
Viel mehr das Gewicht einer mechanischen Uhr.
Hier wird nicht Gold und Platin bezahlt. 
Sondern Tüftlerkunst höchsten Grades. 
Und das geht für mich in die richtige Richtung !


----------



## newsboy (7. April 2010)

meinte das ist uns klassikern gerade bewusster, dass leichter gleich teurer ist?


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2010)

wollte wohl keiner? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/White-Industries-LMDS-Schaltwerk-und-Dreh-Schaltgriffe_W0QQitemZ140394758699QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item20b02e022b


----------



## MKAB (8. April 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht, oder? Runde 150 Euro mit Versand und 19% Aufschlag beim Zoll


----------



## wtb_rider (8. April 2010)

son ding hab ick ohne rädchen für 7,50 in einem radladen um die ecke, in der grabbelkiste gekäuft und es letzte woche zerschossen, naja schwund ist immern wa?


----------



## maxim-DD (9. April 2010)

hier auch noch ein wenig bmx

http://cgi.ebay.de/NOS-Shimano-DX-red-crank-set-old-school-bmx_W0QQitemZ260581657807QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3cabe08ccf


----------



## MKAB (9. April 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> hier auch noch ein wenig bmx
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NOS-Shimano-DX-r...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3cabe08ccf



 Ob die weggehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (10. April 2010)

...deswegen sind sie ja auch noch Falsch in diesem Thread. Hier heisst es: "*Manche investieren in Gold, andere in...",* und hier ist noch nichts investiert...

Micha


----------



## bike24 (11. April 2010)

hier war ich etwas überrascht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290419906868&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

für ein paar schrauben ne menge geld....


----------



## Hellspawn (11. April 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> son ding hab ick ohne rädchen für 7,50 in einem radladen um die ecke, in der grabbelkiste gekäuft und es letzte woche zerschossen, naja schwund ist immern wa?



aber nicht NOS, oder?


----------



## MKAB (11. April 2010)

Nicht sooo krass , aber man merkt, dass die Saison anfängt 

Könnt ich doch die 900er an meinem GT fahren, die gibts offenbar öfter und günstiger 

Achja


----------



## Zaskar1998 (11. April 2010)

Das war aber auch recht teuer . . .   



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330419659727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## andy1 (11. April 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> Das war aber auch recht teuer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330419659727&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT










Also es ist wohl wideresprÃ¼chlich...
Das Gesamtrad hat 3000Euro gekostet, nicht der Rahmen einzeln.

Aber 311â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen ohne die Big Fork ist doch schon heftig - aber der olli hat mir damals auch schon viel Geld fÃ¼r den rahmen abgeknÃ¶pft und ich Depp wollte das Teil halt unbedingt haben, wird ja nicht sooft angeboten. Mein Traumrahmen damals.

Ein paar wenige Auktionen habe ich aber dennoch in den letzten JÃ¤hrchen gesehen 
Und war dann auch oft nicht billig.

Bin gespannt wie sein Bruder aus Stahl abschneiden wird, den sehen wir dann vielleicht auch noch hier 

SchÃ¶ne etwas schwerere Rahmen die nicht ganz so eine sportliche Geo haben aber ist heute ja eher ein Hingucker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (11. April 2010)

also ich finde den preis schon heftig. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist letztes jahr zu dem kurs das komplettrad verkauft worden.

vor 3-4 jahren hab ich um wenige minuten auf einer fahrradauktion ein evolution verpasst. ist fÃ¼r unter 100â¬ verkauft worden.

das war Ã¼brigens auch eines meiner traumrÃ¤der, genau wie das scott america.

gruÃ stefan


----------



## andy1 (12. April 2010)

Ja, waren auch mal ein paar günstige dabei, immerhin hab ich ein Gesamtrad günstiger bekommen als der vom olli gekaufte Rahmen (vielleicht das was du verpasst hast?) 
Und die Stahlversion habe ich jetzt immerhin in meiner Größe 
Dei Version wird noch seltener angeboten.


----------



## maxim-DD (13. April 2010)

der hat aber auch sein geld rein

Klein Pulse Zip Grip MTB Rahmen Ice Teal




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140396954869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Triple F (13. April 2010)

der Steelman schrieb:


> was haltet ihr hier von
> http://cgi.ebay.de/grafton-wie-paul...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item45f12feedb





wtb_rider schrieb:


> na da wird sich einer sehr ärgern, irgendwelche 0815 cantis für viel geld gekauft zu haben.





der Steelman schrieb:


> ist das überhaupt rechtens




...und stehen wieder drin... dieses Mal mit "?" im Titel - immerhin...

Um nicht gegen die Spielregeln zu verstoßen ohne Link


----------



## MKAB (14. April 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> ...und stehen wieder drin... dieses Mal mit "?" im Titel - immerhin...
> 
> Um nicht gegen die Spielregeln zu verstoßen ohne Link



WIE? Keine echten Graftons? Nicht "aus der guten alten Zeit"? 

Kein "Retro"? Kein "Kult"? Was könnte das noch toppen ?!?! 

Ja, genau, erraten: Ware einfach _offenbar_ nicht versenden!


----------



## felixdelrio (14. April 2010)

... und dann auch noch Berliner 

Ich dachte, hier gibt's nur ehrliche Menschen.


----------



## bighit_fsr (14. April 2010)

andy1 schrieb:


> Also es ist wohl wideresprüchlich...
> Das Gesamtrad hat 3000Euro gekostet, nicht der Rahmen einzeln.
> 
> Aber 311 für den Rahmen ohne die Big Fork ist doch schon heftig - aber der olli hat mir damals auch schon viel Geld für den rahmen abgeknöpft und ich Depp wollte das Teil halt unbedingt haben, wird ja nicht sooft angeboten. Mein Traumrahmen damals.
> ...





wahoooo - verpasst, den such ich schon seit geraumer Zeit.
Allein die Farbkombi ist obergenial!


----------



## Zaskar1998 (14. April 2010)

950 er XTR Teile stehen wohl hoch im Kurs . . .   

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170467513466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MKAB (14. April 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> 950 er XTR Teile stehen wohl hoch im Kurs . . .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170467513466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Ich glaub langsam, ich shice auf meine Period-Correctness-Pläne


----------



## maxim-DD (15. April 2010)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> 950 er XTR Teile stehen wohl hoch im Kurs . . .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170467513466&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



was ist da wohl ne gebrauchte wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (15. April 2010)

chris king wtb grease guard:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260555834583&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

niemals gesehen.....

und: 

machine tech wheel:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110498455543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

CRAZY billig!


----------



## maxim-DD (16. April 2010)

> chris king wtb grease guard:



ordentlicher preis für was gebrauchtes


----------



## khaos (16. April 2010)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass hier Beiträge einfach gelöscht werden und man als Verfasser noch nicht mal darüber informiert wird


----------



## zaskar-le (16. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass hier Beiträge einfach gelöscht werden und man als Verfasser noch nicht mal darüber informiert wird



...wenn es rein gar nichts mit Fahrrädern zu tun hat, kann das schonmal passieren, ja


----------



## Raze (18. April 2010)

dafür gibt es auf dem land bei uns eine zweiraumwohnung 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290420245586&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

gute nacht raze


----------



## aggressor2 (18. April 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> dafür gibt es auf dem land bei uns eine zweiraumwohnung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290420245586&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> 
> gute nacht raze


----------



## CarstenB (19. April 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> dafür gibt es auf dem land bei uns eine zweiraumwohnung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290420245586&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> 
> gute nacht raze



wer hat da den investiert? wird schon seit ewig und drei tagen angeboten.


----------



## Raze (19. April 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> wer hat da den investiert? wird schon seit ewig und drei tagen angeboten.



Der jetzige Besitzer hat da nicht in Gold sondern in Titan investiert, so etwas bekommt man nicht einfach geschenkt...


----------



## argh (19. April 2010)

Und ich habe im vergangenen Jahr keine 175â¬ fÃ¼r ein komplettes Scott Evolution auf den Tisch legen wollen...

Ich Depp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph0 (19. April 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> dafür gibt es auf dem land bei uns eine zweiraumwohnung
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290420245586&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> 
> gute nacht raze



und dafür 'n ganzes haus ??? 

ja ich weiss - bis jetzt hat noch gar keiner darin investiert


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. April 2010)

Das ist doch ein Witz 

Wahrscheinlich geht es für ein Zehntel des Preises weg^^


----------



## popeye (25. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150434587779&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

nicht übel...


----------



## stefan9113 (26. April 2010)

... vorallem wenns keine Perchs sind, bei denen sind die Schellen so wie die Griffe. 

Bei den angeboteten sind es andere Schellen. Sehr ähnlich aber anders. Wenn man die orginalen montiert hat schaut das absolut gleich aus.

das sind die orginalen





das sind die anderen





da ist auch die Fräsung vorne etwas anders.

bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Mai 2010)

...mitunter eine der schönsten Kurbeln überhaupt , war mir dann aber doch zuviel 

SHIMANO 600 EX TRIPLE FRONT CHAINWHEEL - BIOSPACE   NIB

Gruss
Micha


----------



## DerAlex (1. Mai 2010)

Ja, das ist ein Klassiker.
Die fehlt mir auch noch. 
Muss aber erst die letzten Käufe verdauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsepe (5. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-SIS-Anba...hrradteile&hash=item3a5a77123a#ht_1375wt_1165

nicht viel geld aber halt auch kein dolles teil


----------



## urbanpsycle (6. Mai 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-SIS-Anba...hrradteile&hash=item3a5a77123a#ht_1375wt_1165
> 
> nicht viel geld aber halt auch kein dolles teil


 


Sorry, ich versteh´die Leute manchmal nicht. Das Ding gibt es beim Erwin aus Bocholt für 3,50. Nur weil der Verkäufer irgendwas von Retro und Vintage schreibt geht dann sowas in der Bucht für teuer Geld weg.
Mir wird diese "Schnäppchenbörse" immer unsympathischer.


----------



## chowi (10. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405129507&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Stolzer Preis!

Gruß chowi


----------



## klein_76 (10. Mai 2010)

Stimmt! ...aber dafür wird der Käufer sie auch noch EWIG fahren können! 


chowi schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405129507&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT
> 
> Stolzer Preis!
> 
> Gruß chowi


----------



## maxim-DD (18. Mai 2010)

2x Klein Death Grip Tires 26x2.35 NIB NOS Vintage

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380232430964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380232430964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MKAB (18. Mai 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> 2x Klein Death Grip Tires 26x2.35 NIB NOS Vintage
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380232430964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IThttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380232430964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



alter falter


----------



## S-BEND (24. Mai 2010)

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180507290959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Briggtopp (29. Mai 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## maxim-DD (31. Mai 2010)

das ist schon hart
KLEIN V-BRAKE ADAPTER
Erfolgreiches Gebot:	£97,94	ca. EUR 114,83
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280510879974&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

de ronny


----------



## MKAB (4. Juni 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (5. Juni 2010)

find ich jetzt nicht übermässig teuer.
sind halt neu.

man darf neues zeug nicht immer mit gebrauchtem gelumpe vergleichen. die dinger gibts nicht mehr und von daher warum sollten sie billiger sein als sie einst im lädchen gekostet habn, nur weil sie da schon ne weile liegen?

ich hätte alles oberhalb von 150 euro teuer gefunden, aber auch dann....wenn es das letzte puzzelteil ist gibt man schnell mal mehr aus als wenn man das mit ausreichendem abstand beobachtet.

gruss kay


----------



## MKAB (6. Juni 2010)

Mist, okay... Du wirst wahrscheinlich recht haben. 
>150 !! Dann werde ich mehr $$ dafür einplanen müssen 

Jetzt verkauft so ein [email protected], äh, ich meine natürlich gewiefter 
Geschäftsmann, beide Trigger jeweils einzeln... Naja, mal sehen


----------



## laromas (6. Juni 2010)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> wahoooo - verpasst, den such ich schon seit geraumer Zeit.
> Allein die Farbkombi ist obergenial!



Den habe ich letzte Woche gekauft, als Komplettrad:





viele Grüße

Laromas


----------



## bighit_fsr (6. Juni 2010)

laromas schrieb:


> Den habe ich letzte Woche gekauft, als Komplettrad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in der bucht oder so drangekommen?
verkaufen willste wahrscheinlich nicht gleich wieder, oder?

der hannes


----------



## laromas (6. Juni 2010)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> in der bucht oder so drangekommen?
> verkaufen willste wahrscheinlich nicht gleich wieder, oder?
> 
> der hannes



Hallo Hannes,

hab´s in einer Kleinanzeige gefunden.
Bin noch am Grübeln...
Wollte es wie immer eigentlich verkaufen 
passt farblich aber sogut zu dem 91´er scott racing pro,
das ich gerade gekauft habe. 
Wenn ich es wirklich verkaufe, schicke ich Dir eine PN

Viele Grüße

Laromas


----------



## Inigo Montoya (8. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250640065178&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Litespeed "Suspended Mountain Bike" EUR 1.613,00
das ist vollkommen absurd...


----------



## Tommi74 (8. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220614246278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Mir kommt´s teuer vor... 1980 Euro für ein altes Cannondale das auf schick gemacht wurde.
Ok, XTR Teile dran, aber trotzdem...


----------



## klein_76 (8. Juni 2010)

Das "schlimme" ist, das Bike war die Woche zuvor für Sofort-Kaufen 899 (glaube ich) drin!


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juni 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220614246278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Mir kommt´s teuer vor... 1980 Euro für ein altes Cannondale das auf schick gemacht wurde.
> Ok, XTR Teile dran, aber trotzdem...




ich glaub das rad kenn ich...die gebotsliste passt auch zu dem, was der besitzer immer mal erzählt hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (9. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> .die gebotsliste passt auch zu dem, was der besitzer immer mal erzählt hat....



was hat er denn erzählt?

Die gebotsliste sieht ja lustig aus, aber den Sinn der beiden "Streiter" kann ich nicht verstehen...


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2010)

Alter Vadder!! Nachdem die letzten Exemplare ja fast "verramscht" wurden...

Und bestimmt auch nicht gerade Schnäppchen:

XTR Kassette knapp unter 100
Syncros Sattelstütze für 127


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Juni 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> Alter Vadder!! Nachdem die letzten Exemplare ja fast "verramscht" wurden...
> 
> Und bestimmt auch nicht gerade SchnÃ¤ppchen:
> 
> ...




vollkommen normale preise

wer auf der suche nach high-end teilen ist, sollte auch bereit sein, den entsprechenden preis dafÃ¼r zu zahlen


----------



## Koe (21. Juni 2010)

stolzer preis. auch wenn er sicher sehr selten ist.

cook vorbau


----------



## euphras (22. Juni 2010)

Koe schrieb:


> stolzer preis. auch wenn er sicher sehr selten ist.
> 
> cook vorbau



Krank, einfach nur noch krank. Wenn´s was technisch basiertes wäre wie die frühen Syncros, aber dieses CNC-Gehampel... 

no, no, never


----------



## tokaido1992 (22. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott was ist das denn bitte schön.
Gibt es echt Menschen die so etwas schön finden.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-Worldcup-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eadd15fe9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernS (22. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> vollkommen normale preise
> 
> wer auf der suche nach high-end teilen ist, sollte auch bereit sein, den entsprechenden preis dafür zu zahlen


 
Naja, als "vollkommen normal" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen!!

Die Revos sind letzte Woche (natürlich nicht in diesem Zustand) für weniger als die Hälfte weg, schwanken also derzeit zwischren  160,00 und  430,00, je nach Zustand und Nachfrage!!

Sattelstütze das gleiche, hab die in gutem Zustand auch schon für nen Fuffi gesehen - hab die gleiche daheim, wenn mir jemand die 130 Ocken dafür gibt, bitte...kommt in der Bucht halt einfach nur drauf an, das der richtige Käufer zur richtigen Zeit bei der richtigen Auktion sitzt, sonst bekommste auch für "high-end-parts" nur n Abbel undn Ei


----------



## Deleted 30552 (22. Juni 2010)

man kann die hier: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNCROS-Revoluti...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b1806ff

(siehe bild 2!)

eben schlecht mit der hier vergleichen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kult-Syncros-Rev...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b42f2a3


----------



## BjoernS (22. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> man kann die hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNCROS-Revoluti...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b1806ff
> 
> ...


 

...je nach Zustand und Nachfrage...

wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil


----------



## maxim-DD (22. Juni 2010)

... in olle Pedalen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290443920565&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D290443920565%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

und der Chef wollte sie weg werfen

de ronny


----------



## MKAB (25. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> man kann die hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SYNCROS-Revoluti...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b1806ff
> 
> (siehe bild 2!) ...



Die Revos sind in den letzten Wochen auch in deutlich besserem bzw. normalem Zustand für deutlich unter den üblichen 280-300 Euro weggegangen. 
Nach meinen Beobachtungen um die 230... Dann ist ein Sprung auf 400+ m.M.n. schon eine kleine Meldung wert. Aber w/e



maxim-DD schrieb:


> ... in olle Pedalen
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20565&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> und der Chef wollte sie weg werfen
> ...



DAS ist wirklich mal lustig  Je nach Ansichtssache "Diamond in the dirt" oder "Schei$$e zu Gold"


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20565&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

ich geh mal davon aus, daß es sich neue/ alte Pedalen aus der DDR handelt ...

wer alte DDR Fahrräder oder Simson Mofas restauriert, möchte ungern neue Pedalen vom Klassenfeind, also aus dem kapitalistischen Ausland, verbauen


----------



## maxim-DD (27. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...20565&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
> 
> ich geh mal davon aus, daß es sich neue/ alte Pedalen aus der DDR handelt ...
> 
> wer alte DDR Fahrräder oder Simson Mofas restauriert, möchte ungern neue Pedalen vom Klassenfeind, also aus dem kapitalistischen Ausland, verbauen



sorry matze, ist keine ware aus

MADE IN EAST GERMANY

hab den chef nochmal gefragt


----------



## maxim-DD (27. Juni 2010)

was soll das denn jetzt
FC-M737 fÃ¼r 101 â¬ und nicht einmal NOS or NIB

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170502888698&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

und auch kein int. versand

de ronny


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juni 2010)

737 is das neue 900


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Juni 2010)

trotzdem ... in so einem zustand schwer zu bekommen ...

und wer sein bike aus neuwertigen, sehr gut erhaltenen teilen aufbaut, ist gerne bereit, ein wenig tiefer ins Portemonnaie zu greifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (27. Juni 2010)

Die Preise spielen momentan verrückt. Ich habe neulich auf ein total verranztes Suntour X-1 Schaltwerk (LX-Niveau) geboten, das ich eigentlich nur schlachten wollte. Das ging für 9,50  weg. Vor einem Jahr wäre es wohl liegengebleiben. 

Anderes Beispiel: die XC Pro (SW), da werden selbst für deutlich gebrauchte SW 40-50  abgerufen, NOS bis 80-90...

2003 habe ich ein NOS XC Pro SW in der Bucht für 15  geschossen...

Mich würde mal interessieren, was meine NOS SL Rennradgruppe mitlerweile wert ist, die ich 1997 für´n Appel und´n Ei bei Bicycles in Bielefeld gekauft habe.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Juni 2010)

wenn über NOS gesprochen wird ...

ist halt einfach ne andere Liga 

hab mal nen Zitat von wtb_rider rausgekramt:



wtb_rider schrieb:


> sind halt neu.
> 
> man darf neues zeug nicht immer mit gebrauchtem gelumpe vergleichen. die dinger gibts nicht mehr und von daher warum sollten sie billiger sein als sie einst im lädchen gekostet habn, nur weil sie da schon ne weile liegen?
> 
> gruss kay



zum Beispiel: ehemaliger Ladenpreis für ne M737 Kurbelgarnitur laut Bike Workshop schlappe 424 DM


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juni 2010)

Nur war es damals genau wie heute: Keiner zahlt die Listenpreise. 
Klar, in Zeiten des Internets und der weltweiten Verfügbarkeit jeglichen Materials (alles nur eine Sache des Aufwands) und der damit verbundenen Konkurrenz sind die Preise noch um einiges härter umkämpft als damals und die Preisdifferenz zwischen UVP und marktüblichem Kaufpreis ist noch um einiges größer....aber auch damals hat niemand den Listenpreis bezahlt.


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Juni 2010)

zumal die preise die herr lange für seine shimano teile haben wolle/ will ist eh der hammer. als ich da mal nach den listenpreisen gafragt hatte bin ich fast nach hinten umgefallen was der haben wollte.


----------



## maxim-DD (28. Juni 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> zumal die preise die herr lange für seine shimano teile haben wolle/ will ist eh der hammer. als ich da mal nach den listenpreisen gafragt hatte bin ich fast nach hinten umgefallen was der haben wollte.



paul lange hat das gute glück/monopol in DEU, glücklich können sich nur die grossen shops schimpfen, die bis zu 70 % rabatt bekommen und den ihr EVP ist dann auch noch günstiger als der EK des kleinen bikeshops um die ecke.

de ronny


----------



## oppaunke (28. Juni 2010)

werde meine kurbeln jetz wohl im tresor einschließen und in 30 jahren verkaufen...sch..ß auf riester-rente,ich verlaß mich auf die syncros-vorsorge...
schon irre was mit den teilepreisen passiert.aber auch schade...werden die teile wieder genauso unerschwinglich wie damals...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2010)

oppaunke schrieb:


> schon irre was mit den teilepreisen passiert.aber auch schade...werden die teile wieder genauso unerschwinglich wie damals...



na so günstig wie jetzt, waren teile doch schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## euphras (28. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> na so günstig wie jetzt, waren teile doch schon lange nicht mehr!



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob wir von den selben Teilen reden. Für vieles (NOS) zahlt man jetzt (Inflation einmal außen vor) so ziemlich den selben Kurs wie in 1990-95 im Rad-Laden um die Ecke... 
.... bei diversen gehypten Teilen (weiße Porc´s z.B.) werden schon irrationale Summen WEIT über´m damaligen Kaufpreis aufgerufen....


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. Juni 2010)

ich werd meine ungefahrenen onza porcs kommende weihnachten verkaufen. kannst ja schonmal anfangen, zu sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (28. Juni 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> ich werd meine ungefahrenen onza porcs kommende weihnachten verkaufen. kannst ja schonmal anfangen, zu sparen



kurz vor und zu weihnachten habe ich bisher immer meine besten schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juli 2010)

Ok...ist zwar BMX, aber Oakley wird trotzdem der eine oder andere kennen...mit Griffen haben die angefangen...aber dennoch...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280528617351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Aussenstelle (15. Juli 2010)

solche Griffe habe ich selbst ca 1991 bei meinen örtlichen Bikeladen fürs BMX gekauft und gefahen. Hatte davon immer Scheuerstellen an Aussenseiten der Daumen. 

Haben vieleicht 35 DM gekostet


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Juli 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ok...ist zwar BMX, aber Oakley wird trotzdem der eine oder andere kennen...mit Griffen haben die angefangen...aber dennoch...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280528617351&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



...die sind ja günstig, weil falsche Farbkonstellation. In Rot/Weiß bis zu 250 Bucks. Und HUTCH Griffe sind schon für $ 800 verkauft worden.


Gruss
Micha


----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ...die sind ja günstig....


Ganz genau, haben hier im Thread streng genommen nix verloren


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Juli 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ganz genau, haben hier im Thread streng genommen nix verloren



dann sorry...von mir aus darf ein Mod gerne durchkehren, aber wenn die Teile ladenneu mal 35 DM gekostet haben und wir heute bei knapp 200 DM wären, dann ist das irgendwie schon vergleichbar mit einer Investition in Gold.... ist wohl ein subjektives Empfinden, was so ein Paar Griffe wert sein dürften. Also gratuliere ich dem Käufer zu seinem Schnäppchen und stelle das eher bei "...ebay durch die Lappen..." ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aussenstelle (16. Juli 2010)

Meine waren Schwarz -Gelb, schon komisch wenn einem nach fast 20 Jahren 
die Griffe wieder ins Gedächnis kommen.


----------



## MKAB (24. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150465618135&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

M.M.n. ist das einzig besondere (ideelle Werte mal außen vor) an diesem Flickschusterhibatschi die Proshift-Schaltung...

Gerhört so wohl auch nicht wirklich in den Classic-Bereich LOL Reicht das schon für den Vergewaltiger-Fred?


----------



## Xiper (25. Juli 2010)

Colnago Mexico World Champion model bicycle toy NOS


----------



## hirschnummer1 (25. Juli 2010)

Schöner Flite 

Welches Baujahr hat der ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150469100315&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CarstenB (25. Juli 2010)

rotes logo gab's bis 94 oder so. genau laesst es sich nur mit dem datumsstempel auf der unterseite der schale bestimmen. gehoert  fast nicht in diesen thread da er nicht wirklich ueberteuert ist.


----------



## maxim-DD (25. Juli 2010)

was soll das denn jetzt, ist doch nur ein RD-M735
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290454621059&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D290454621059%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## wtb_rider (25. Juli 2010)

und guter zustand ist wohl auch geprahlt. aber für ein nos sind mittlerweile auch 75 euren drin...
naja so isset halt.


----------



## CarstenB (25. Juli 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> was soll das denn jetzt, ist doch nur ein RD-M735



kannst dem kaeufer ja was erstatten


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. Juli 2010)

übertrieben verschönte Zustandsbeschreibungen können auch ganz schnell mal nach hinten losgehn.


----------



## Aussenstelle (26. Juli 2010)

MKAB schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150465618135&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> M.M.n. ist das einzig besondere (ideelle Werte mal außen vor) an diesem Flickschusterhibatschi die Proshift-Schaltung...
> 
> Gerhört so wohl auch nicht wirklich in den Classic-Bereich LOL Reicht das schon für den Vergewaltiger-Fred?



Das Ding wäre auch gut beim Fertig macher thread aufgehoben :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (30. Juli 2010)

Aussenstelle schrieb:


> Das Ding wäre auch gut beim Fertig macher thread aufgehoben :kotz:



Der, dem es eintausendsechshundert (!!) Euro wert war, ist wohl anderer Meinung


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Juli 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> kannst dem kaeufer ja was erstatten



...soweit geht die Freundschaft nun auch nicht , er ist zwar verärgert, dass er soviel Geld dafür bekommen hat, aber Rückerstatten ist auch nicht. Wobei ich das jetzt nicht soviel finde, dass es hier erwähnt werden müsste.

Mixha


----------



## NatFlanders (30. Juli 2010)

wenn ich der Käufer wäre, würde ich das Schaltwerk zurückschicken und eine negative Bewertung abgeben.

guter Zustand ... ist ja wohl ein Witz


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2010)

naja wenn du 1500 euro fürn schaltwerk ausgibst bist du dann aber auch nicht viel heller


----------



## NatFlanders (30. Juli 2010)

muß ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen


----------



## Planet Coke (2. August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260642136167&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123

Bemerkenswert!


----------



## maxim-DD (2. August 2010)

Planet Coke schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260642136167&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123
> 
> Bemerkenswert!



Bemerkenswert ist das scho, aber sie ist ja auch NOS und vielleicht hat der neue eigentümer auch den NOSigen rahmen dazu, dann kann ich das schon verstehen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. August 2010)

Netter Preis. Ich finde es bei dem Sahnestück aber auch nicht unbedingt zu viel


----------



## HOLZWURM (2. August 2010)

Hallo

Das heißt aber nicht unbedingt, das er das auch bezahlt.

Es gibt 3 Auktionen bei ebay dieses Käufers, wo nach 4 Wochen noch keine Bewertung abgegeben wurde, weder vom Käufer noch Verkäufer.

Ich finde das gibt zu denken.

Andererseits gehören immer 2 dazu um solche Preise zu erreichen, und der  e....e 906  den kennt man ja- auch hier im Forum.

Schönen Tag noch

Holzwurm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi74 (2. August 2010)

Trülülü,

also für den Preis gebe ich meine auch gerne her:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120600908029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Mal wieder Revos für 433 Euro...

ohne Kettenblätter, 
ohne Crank-o-matics, 
und von NOS steht da auch nix...


----------



## BjoernS (3. August 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Trülülü,
> 
> also für den Preis gebe ich meine auch gerne her:
> 
> ...


 
...naja...die letzten sind auch für 427 Euronen weg...

...finde das ist für diese Sahnestücke in dem Zustand ein absolut angemessener Preis!!!

Greetz,
B.


----------



## Tommi74 (3. August 2010)

Na, wenn du meinst,

Aber was meinst du denn mit "in dem Zustand"? 
Das Bild ist so klein, da kann man doch gar nichts erkennen.
Wenn die überlackiert und mit neuen Decals versehen sind, ist der Preis dann auch gerechtfertigt?


----------



## BjoernS (3. August 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Na, wenn du meinst,
> 
> Aber was meinst du denn mit "in dem Zustand"?
> Das Bild ist so klein, da kann man doch gar nichts erkennen.
> Wenn die überlackiert und mit neuen Decals versehen sind, ist der Preis dann auch gerechtfertigt?


 
...würde sagen, daß liegt im Auge des Betrachters...je nachdem, was einem das Bauteil wert ist...wenn die Restauration "artgerecht" durchgeführt wurde - warum nicht...alles wissenswerte zu den teilen gibts hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452204


----------



## NatFlanders (3. August 2010)

Manchmal ist es vorteilhafter, ein Teil in einem sehr guten Zustand für vergleichsweise viel Geld zu erwerben, als in ein Teil, welches sich in einem mäßigen Zustand befindet, viel Zeit und Geld in die Restauration zu stecken.

Aber es muß ja auch nicht immer Syncros (oder Klein) sein.


----------



## NatFlanders (7. August 2010)

Die Preise für Skinwall-Reifen steigen mal wieder:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Faltreifen-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a090eeee9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (7. August 2010)

NatFlanders schrieb:


> Die Preise für Skinwall-Reifen steigen mal wieder:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Faltreifen-P...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a090eeee9




schon krass


----------



## NatFlanders (7. August 2010)

neue/ neuwertige Skinwall-Reifen findet man eben kaum noch


----------



## euphras (7. August 2010)

NatFlanders schrieb:


> neue/ neuwertige Skinwall-Reifen findet man eben kaum noch



...überzeug mal matze010 davon. 

Ich hoffe, dass Firstflightbikes ihre Timbuk II Aktion nochmal wiederholen, wenn das Lager verkauft ist.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. August 2010)

euphras schrieb:


> ...überzeug mal matze010 davon.



hättest zur jahreswende nur den finger heben brauchen.


----------



## euphras (8. August 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> hättest zur jahreswende nur den finger heben müssen.



Ich nehme an, Du hebst ab auf die Timbuk Sammelbestellung von Cleiende (?). Zur Jahreswende war noch nicht klar, ob ich jemals wieder auf einem MTB sitzen können würde.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (8. August 2010)

nöö. die tioga.

aber die timbuk gefallen mir auch richtig gut!


----------



## euphras (8. August 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> aber die timbuk gefallen mir auch richtig gut!



Meine ersten MTB Reifen, irgendwann um 1989 oder 90 gekauft,


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2010)

wobei 75 euro für 2 reifen jetzt nicht soooo wild sind. da gabs schon schlimere geschichten


----------



## euphras (8. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> wobei 75 euro für 2 reifen jetzt nicht soooo wild sind. da gabs schon schlimere geschichten



a) sind die Reifen gebraucht, wenn angeblich auch nur einmal

b) rechne mal bitte in Deutschmark um; 150 Mark für zwei gebrauchte Schlappen?! Stolzer Preis. Ich habe für meine Timbuk II damals so um die 45 Mark gezahlt


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2010)

ja umrechnen ist aber so ne sache...du hast früher fürn sprit auch keine 3 dm bezahlt...oder 30 ostmark oder 7 mrd reichsmark.

ich hab hier schon reifen fürs 3 fache weggehen sehen von daher find ich es noch irgendwo im rahmen zumal ein satz neue reifen heute auch gute 50 euro kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan9113 (8. August 2010)

für *neue* Smokes würde ich auch etwas mehr ausgeben, wenn sie wirklich neu wären


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2010)

du bist ja auch der oberfreak


----------



## maxim-DD (8. August 2010)

euphras schrieb:


> a) sind die Reifen gebraucht, wenn angeblich auch nur einmal
> 
> b) rechne mal bitte in Deutschmark um; 150 Mark für zwei gebrauchte Schlappen?! Stolzer Preis. Ich habe für meine Timbuk II damals so um die 45 Mark gezahlt



und damals hatte das geld auch noch mehr wert.

ja ja, damals war einiges besser.

de ronny


----------



## Carioca34 (15. August 2010)

...gebrauchter Syncros Hardcore für 105 euro, nicht schlecht 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## Tria (15. August 2010)

Den wollte ich auch gerade posten. 



Carioca34 schrieb:


> ...gebrauchter Syncros Hardcore für 105 euro, nicht schlecht
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true


----------



## .jan (16. August 2010)

Carioca34 schrieb:


> ...gebrauchter Syncros Hardcore für 105 euro, nicht schlecht
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true



Ja, das habe ich gestern auch gedacht, als ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## Ketterechts (18. August 2010)

Ne is klar - 136 für ne Syncros Stütze

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sattelstutze-Syn...-/110570046406?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile


----------



## trinkdöner (18. August 2010)

Die Syncros-Preise sind allgemein recht gepfeffert grad


----------



## smoke_D (18. August 2010)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Die Syncros-Preise sind allgemein recht gepfeffert grad



Naja... Wenn man sich hier mal in den Aufbauthreads umschaut ist auch so gut wie jedes Bike mit Syncros ausgestattet... Von daher scheint ja auch eine gewisse Nachfrage zu bestehen...

Ich könnte mir nur in den Hintern beißen - letzte Woche eine silberne Hardcore auf EBay verfolgt - hatte sie verpennt und natürlich hat keiner drauf geboten... AARRG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (18. August 2010)

hmmmmm....

Nice magic motorcycle

aber 1800 US$?!


http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Magic-Motor...en-/170524816197?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories

jaja, noch nicht verkauft und denke auch nicht das es verkauft wird fuer die 1800, aber warten wir mal ab...

er hat auch noch eine schwarze.....


----------



## felixdelrio (31. August 2010)

Aha ...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170531073102&rvr_id=132740611958&mfe=sidebar


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. August 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Aha ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170531073102&rvr_id=132740611958&mfe=sidebar



wie geht das??? 100$ Verkaufspreis und der 2-höchste hat 9,99 geboten??? Kenn ich irgendwelche Regeln da nicht? zumal vermutlich von nem Scherzkeks für 100 ersteigert (0Bewertungen, Neuanmeldung)


----------



## oldschooler (31. August 2010)

wenn der reserve price nicht erreicht ist, kann man dahin bieten (und sich selbst somit überbieten!...(wusste es auch lange zeit nicht)


----------



## euphras (1. September 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> wenn der reserve price nicht erreicht ist, kann man dahin bieten (und sich selbst somit überbieten!...(wusste es auch lange zeit nicht)



Also eine (mehr oder weniger elegante) Variante, sich die Bucht-Gebühren zu sparen?!? 
Sorry, ich bin allmählich zu alt dafür...


----------



## oldschooler (1. September 2010)

jo, komplett sinnlos eigentlich, denn der reserve price is ja nichts anderes als der mindestpreis...

hab den sinn nie verstanden... vielleicht hat man als verkäufer nach der auktion die option, falls der reserve price nicht erreicht wurde, trotzdem zu verkaufen... was bei mindestpreis ja nicht ginge, da niemand geboten hätte...

ich mag ebay auch schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (1. September 2010)

reserve price auktionen hat ebay.com ja selbst eingerichtet. ist also kein trick oder so vom verkaeufer. der sinn ist in erster linie psychologischer natur denke ich. ein hoher einstandspreis ist abschreckend und es entstehen keine bietschlachten, durch die am ende meist ein hoeherer preis erzielt wird. zumindest war es damals am anfang von ebay so. inzwischen ist das ja alles automatisiert und spielt sich in den letzten 5 sekunden ab. reserve price auktionen sind ganz brauchbar, um den marktwert zu ermitteln. ansonsten halte ich auch nicht viel davon. und sie machen es unentschlossenen verkaeufern leichter, was anzubieten, da sie kein risiko eingehen, den artikel unter ihrem mindestpreis abgeben zu muessen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. September 2010)

Also um das jetzt vollständig zu kapieren: 
Die 100 waren ein "reserve price"? Es gab nur 2 Bieter. Der erste hat 9,99 (also den Startpreis) geboten, der 2. hat den "reserve price" in Höhe von 100 oder mehr eingegeben??? ...anders erkärt sich mir dieser Gebotsschritt von 9,99 auf 100 nicht...

....wenn er jetzt nur 80 eingegeben hätte, dann wäre aufgetaucht: "Artikel nicht verkauft"? , ABER der Verkäufer hätte ihn, wenn er wollte, für 80 an den Höchstbietenden verkaufen können??? 

...und wie spart man die Buchtgebühren dabei???


----------



## oldschooler (1. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also um das jetzt vollständig zu kapieren:
> Die 100 waren ein "reserve price"? Es gab nur 2 Bieter. Der erste hat 9,99 (also den Startpreis) geboten, der 2. hat den "reserve price" in Höhe von 100 oder mehr eingegeben??? ...anders erkärt sich mir dieser Gebotsschritt von 9,99 auf 100 nicht...



JA




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ....wenn er jetzt nur 80 eingegeben hätte, dann wäre aufgetaucht: "Artikel nicht verkauft"? , ABER der Verkäufer hätte ihn, wenn er wollte, für 80 an den Höchstbietenden verkaufen können???



punkt 1 ja,... 2 bin ich mir unsicher... denke aber ja, sonst würde es garkeinen sinn machen



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...und wie spart man die Buchtgebühren dabei???



die einstellgebühren bei hohem mindestpreis sind deutlich höher als bei 0.99$.... also spart man einstellgebühren


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. September 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> JA
> 
> punkt 1 ja,... 2 bin ich mir unsicher... denke aber ja, sonst würde es garkeinen sinn machen
> 
> ...



Ach klar...ich dachte mal wieder nur an die Verkaufsprovision...
DANKE!


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2010)

stand bis vier sekunden vor schluss noch bei 51 euro...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...02964&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## HOLZWURM (5. September 2010)

Wozu manche ernsthaft fähig sind.

Dabei war er BIN bei 249

Da gratuliere ich ganz herzlich nach HEMSBACH



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437184227&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:1123


----------



## Myxin (5. September 2010)

Das ist heftig


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2010)

warum wurde denn dann ein so "guter" BIN so frühzeitig "kaputtgemacht"???


----------



## smoke_D (5. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> warum wurde denn dann ein so "guter" BIN so frühzeitig "kaputtgemacht"???



Ähm... Ich bitte um kurze Begriffserklärung: BIN??


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2010)

smoke_D schrieb:


> Ähm... Ich bitte um kurze Begriffserklärung: BIN??



ähm...jetzt wo Du fragst, bin ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher, aber ich habe als einzig mögliche/sinnvolle Interpretation: Buy It Now  in ebay.de üblicherweise "sofort kaufen"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (5. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ähm...jetzt wo Du fragst, bin ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher, aber ich habe als einzig mögliche/sinnvolle Interpretation: Buy It Now



Genau...


----------



## oppaunke (5. September 2010)

immer diese beschi..enen abkürzungen und dieses abgefu..te kleischreiben...
aber da hat irgendjemand zwingend sone kurbel gesucht oder der hat se selbst ersteigert.
in NIB könnt ich den preis vielleicht noch irgendwie nachvollziehen...
naja, dürfte kaum trennungsschmerz aufkommen bei der summe
mfg,
christian


----------



## felixdelrio (5. September 2010)

Ich finde wir sollten hier statt BIN eher SK (sofort kaufen) nehmen. Das ist dann einfacher. Oder vielleicht auch mal einen eigenen Thread wer was wann und - vorallem - für wieviel ersteigert hat. Natürlich mit allen relevanten Daten (Name, Telefonnummer etc) ...


----------



## euphras (5. September 2010)

Da kann man sich ja schon mal ausmalen, was Kurbeln in ein paar Jahren kosten werden...


----------



## wtb_rider (6. September 2010)

es gibt doch immermal ein paar preisausrutscher.
mir wären 250 schon zu viel gewesen.
ich hab meine inkl innenlager in neu für 150 gekauft und fand das schon nicht ohne.

wenn der käufer noch spass an der kurbel hat wenn er so viel asche daür gezahlt hat, bittesehr.
gruss kay


----------



## Davidbelize (6. September 2010)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Ich finde wir sollten hier statt BIN eher SK (sofort kaufen) nehmen. Das ist dann einfacher. Oder vielleicht auch mal einen eigenen Thread wer was wann und - vorallem - für wieviel ersteigert hat. Natürlich mit allen relevanten Daten (Name, Telefonnummer etc) ...




plus medizinischer bescheinigung seines lungenvolumens damit man weiss ob der überhaupt biken tut.


----------



## wtb_rider (7. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Hangdogg...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ac104ff2

ick würd vor lachen nicht in den schlaf kommen,...wenn ick der verkäufer wär.


----------



## Al-Capone (7. September 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Hangdogg...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ac104ff2
> 
> ick würd vor lachen nicht in den schlaf kommen,...wenn ick der verkäufer wär.



na man gut, dass es die in der schweiz nich für nen bruchteil dessen gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Hangdogg...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35ac104ff2
> 
> ick würd vor lachen nicht in den schlaf kommen,...wenn ick der verkäufer wär.



wow... heftig!


----------



## smoke_D (8. September 2010)

Irgendwie muß auf ebay nur Syncros drauf stehen und es geht weg wie doof, kann das sein?


----------



## Koe (8. September 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick würd vor lachen nicht in den schlaf kommen,...wenn ick der verkäufer wär.



das ist der gleiche verkäufer der vor 2 wochen einen syncros hardcore lenker für ca. 105 euro verkauft hat. der grinst schon von einem ohr zum anderen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7460940&postcount=2863

meinen glückwunsch.


gruß stefan


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

schnitzel 23?

hmm...er verkauft auch ein gt rts.....dieses rts kam damals auch in meinem aufbauthema vor:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435235&highlight=gt+rts&page=8

aha...der herr trinkdöner?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schnitzel 23?
> 
> hmm...er verkauft auch ein gt rts.....dieses rts kam damals auch in meinem aufbauthema vor:
> 
> ...



hmmm...in dem Thema wars das Bike für die Freundin, jetzt kommts weg...da wird doch nicht???...


----------



## trinkdöner (8. September 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> hmmm...in dem Thema wars das Bike für die Freundin, jetzt kommts weg...da wird doch nicht???...



Da kann ich Dich beruhigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2010)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dich beruhigen


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

du wirst irgendwann schweißgebadet und sehr traurig aufwachen wenn du feststellst du hast dieses verdammt schöne rts verkauft


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2010)

wenn er doch jetzt grad "einen Lauf hat" in der Bucht...

Wenn das GT einen ähnlichen Preis (in Relation zu den Syncros-teilen) erzielt, dann werden sich die Tränen in Grenzen halten...(ich hatte es auch schon in beobachten, bevor das hier zur Sprache kam... )


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2010)

ja sicher geld ist das erziehungsmittel der erwachsenen aber ich habs damals schon beim einpacken bereut.

und 14,5" und dann noch purple....die liegen nicht rum wie steine im geröllhaufen.

zumal er auch wie ich nen aluhinterbau verbaut hat.


----------



## trinkdöner (9. September 2010)

Ich verkaufe das Rad in erster Linie, weil es einfach nicht genutzt wird.
Ich halte nichts davon, sich ein Rad in den Keller zu stellen, um es sich hin und wieder anzusehen - das genügt mir einfach nicht.
Dazu habe ich keine allzugroße emotionale Bindung zum RTS, da gibt es andere Räder, die mir potentiell den Schlaf rauben könnten.


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2010)

ist ja auch richtig. totes kapital bringt nix. aber es ist schon verdammt schön.

zum glück hab ich schon ein pörpelnes


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (13. September 2010)

tioga oder kein tioga im titel.....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190432745847&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## Al-Capone (13. September 2010)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> tioga oder kein tioga im titel.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190432745847&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT



das heißt wäre dann noch höher gegangen?


----------



## jkarwath (14. September 2010)

Das Scheibenrad war doch geschenkt, oder? Ich glaub ich hab schon eins für mehr als das doppelte verkauft...


----------



## NatFlanders (14. September 2010)

ich kann mich auch daran erinnern, daß Tioga Scheibenräder für wesentlich mehr Geld weggegangen sind

Allerdings kommen die Dinger auch langsam in die Jahre und werden spröde und brüchig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (14. September 2010)

Oh man, habe das nicht mitbekommen.
Letzten ist eine neu Sugino scheibe für 290 beim E weggegangen.Wäre cool mal so eine Tension Disc zu besitzen, egal ob spröde oder nicht.
140 ist definitiv fast geschenkt, mit Ceramic Felge und XT HR Nabe...


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (15. September 2010)

schoene Graftons:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GRAFTON-CRANK-A...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35ac5e32d4

recht billig.....!


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2010)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> schoene Graftons:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GRAFTON-CRANK-A...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35ac5e32d4
> 
> recht billig.....!



...und vor allem ROT


----------



## euphras (15. September 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> ...und vor allem ROT



pah, einfach in Toilettenreiniger schmeißen und danach mit der Farbe der Wahl selbst eloxieren.


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2010)

Ja, nur will ich keine der anderen opfern und dies hätte mir es leicht gemacht


----------



## BontragerTom (16. September 2010)

Oha!
Satz Tioga Psycho K
http://cgi.ebay.de/Tioga-Psycho-K-Amber-SET-26x1-95-RETRO-Vintage-RAR-/290475890094?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43a1b655ae


krasse Wertsteigerung ...dieser Satz ging hier im Forum für 39 Euro übern Tresen


----------



## bertel (16. September 2010)

Puh, und ich fand den Preis für diese http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230519995732&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT schon mehr als happig.

Was ich denn wohl für meine NOS und NIB bekommen würde


----------



## Deleted 30552 (16. September 2010)

jemand hier im forum hat mal geschrieben, daß sich sich das fahren dieser reifen so anfühlen würde, als wenn man auf gummibärchen fährt


----------



## bertel (16. September 2010)

Ich mag sie auch nicht besonders, deshalb habe ich meinen anderen Satz auch nach ca. 50km wieder demontiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (16. September 2010)

Die Amber K wurden ja damals zunächst exklusiv für Johnny T produziert, der den Reifen  nur am VR gefahren ist. Im Gelände sollte der sich auf Wurzeltrails "festkleben", daher der weiche Compound.
Damals stand auch mal in der Bike das der Reifen nach einem Rennen reif für die Tonne sei.
Im Gegensatz dazu war normale Psycho K ein Überreifen, einfach genial. 
Der Psycho II dagegen nur ein müder Abklatsch. Trotz fast identischem Profil deutlich schlechter.


----------



## oldschooler (16. September 2010)

die amber K fand ich geil... aber hab noch nie einen reifen so schnell bis auf die karkasse runtergefahren und das an den unmöglichsten stellen  aber der preis is etwas unangemessen


----------



## pago79 (16. September 2010)

Ich fahre auf meinem Bike-tech bestimmt schon seit 5000km einen Psycho-K amber am VR. Der läuft und läuft und läuft.....

Der Preis ist allerdings echt heftig, hab damals glaube im Jahr 2000 5,-DM das Stück in Willingen auf dem Bike-Festival bezahlt.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. September 2010)

...erstens läuft die auktion noch 8 tage, hat hier also nix zu suchen. und das sich innerhalb 3min 3 leute treffen, die sich so hoch schaukeln ist auch schon komisch...

micha


----------



## roesli (20. September 2010)

Teilekatalog, richtig klassisch:

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...fahrrad-und-moped-bestandteile/v/an618766504/

Vielleicht in Hinweis, wie sich die Preise der Bike Workshops mal entwickeln 

Das "Collectiv" von den 40er bis in die späten 80er Jahre die einzige offizielle Bezugsquelle der Schweizer Fahrradhändler für Ersatzteile und Zubehör; ein Zusammenschluss der Importeure und Hersteller mit der Macht eines Kartells... Der angebotene Katalog stammt aus den späten 50ern und ging für umgerechnet rund 250 Euro weg - ziemlich wild! Einen Drittel davon hätt ich investiert und mich bei der Abgabe des Gebots schon einen Irren geschumpfen, weil ich soviel Geld für so altes Papier ausgeb...


----------



## Blackhawk88 (21. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...604975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

185 für ein paar griffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (21. September 2010)

Wow.


----------



## argh (21. September 2010)

Grundgütiger...


----------



## wtb_rider (22. September 2010)

das ist nichts im vergleich zu hutch griffen die gelegentlich den besitzer für um die 1000 dollar wechseln.
gruss kay


----------



## CarstenB (22. September 2010)

yo, die griffe da sind auch vorher schon fuer aehnliche betraege ueber die theke gegangen. nossige klein griffe sind doch auch schon bald in der region...


----------



## elsepe (22. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-kul..._Fahrräder&hash=item45f54baffb#ht_1285wt_1137


läuft zwar noch aber ein gebot ist schon. etwas anrüchig ist die sache schon...


----------



## Davidbelize (22. September 2010)

elsepe schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-LE-kul..._Fahrräder&hash=item45f54baffb#ht_1285wt_1137
> 
> 
> läuft zwar noch aber ein gebot ist schon. etwas anrüchig ist die sache schon...




hässlich wie die nacht ,das teil.


----------



## CarstenB (22. September 2010)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Oha!
> Satz Tioga Psycho K
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tioga-Psycho-K-Amber-SET-26x1-95-RETRO-Vintage-RAR-/290475890094?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item43a1b655ae
> 
> ...




mir faellt gerade auf, dass die drei hoechstbieter auf die reifen anscheinend ein unschoenes spiel betreiben. der artikel wird so hoch geboten, dass kein anderer mehr bietet und wenige sekunden vor schluss wird das hoechstgebot zurueck gezogen so dass die auktion mit einem unueblich niedrigen preis gewonnen wird. nur mal so als hinweis an den anbieter. ist gestern erst mit den grafton bremshebeln in der us bucht passiert die dann fuer $56 ueber die buehne gegangen sind - oder auch nicht wenn der verkaeufer auf der hut war. 

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=390239647807

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290475890094


----------



## newsboy (22. September 2010)

ist mir auch aufgefallen. wie kann man aber das gebot so kurz vor schluss noch streichen? dachte, dass geht nur bis 12 stunden vor schluss?


----------



## CarstenB (22. September 2010)

frag mal tootbrush


----------



## chowi (22. September 2010)

Ja, dieses m.M.n. betrügerische Gebahren geschieht doch im ganz großen Stil im Kfz- und Motorradauktionsbereich...

Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (22. September 2010)

hier sind sie auch aktiv

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=170542556429


----------



## Deleted 30552 (22. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> mir faellt gerade auf, dass die drei hoechstbieter auf die reifen anscheinend ein unschoenes spiel betreiben. der artikel wird so hoch geboten, dass kein anderer mehr bietet und wenige sekunden vor schluss wird das hoechstgebot zurueck gezogen so dass die auktion mit einem unueblich niedrigen preis gewonnen wird. nur mal so als hinweis an den anbieter. ist gestern erst mit den grafton bremshebeln in der us bucht passiert die dann fuer $56 ueber die buehne gegangen sind - oder auch nicht wenn der verkaeufer auf der hut war.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=390239647807
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290475890094




über die masche wurde schon mal im fernsehn berichtet 

aber wie man ein gebot kurz vor auktionsende streichen lassen kann, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## CarstenB (22. September 2010)

hier auch

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=330475307636


----------



## shanesimons (23. September 2010)

Ich werd das dem Ronny mal sagen, nicht das seine schönen Reifen verschenkt werden. 
Aber mal ne Frage, wie funktioniert das mit dem Zurückziehen, ich wollte das mal machen weil ich mich wirklich vertan hatte, das war noch ein paar Stunden vor Auktionsende, aber das hat nicht funktioniert. Zum "Glück" wurde ich dann doch noch überboten.


----------



## santo77 (23. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> mir faellt gerade auf, dass die drei hoechstbieter auf die reifen anscheinend ein unschoenes spiel betreiben. der artikel wird so hoch geboten, dass kein anderer mehr bietet und wenige sekunden vor schluss wird das hoechstgebot zurueck gezogen so dass die auktion mit einem unueblich niedrigen preis gewonnen wird. nur mal so als hinweis an den anbieter. ist gestern erst mit den grafton bremshebeln in der us bucht passiert die dann fuer $56 ueber die buehne gegangen sind - oder auch nicht wenn der verkaeufer auf der hut war.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=390239647807
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290475890094



ja, ich dachte mir schon was da wohl wieder gelaufen ist, aber die sind ja ganz schön aktiv


----------



## maxim-DD (23. September 2010)

http://pages.ebay.de/help/buy/bid-retract.html
R.


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

ja, da steht halt das. trotzdem gelingt es denen, das gebot 3 sekunden vor ende zurueck zu nehmen. kannst ja mal die IDs von d***s( 44)  und  4***4( 69) publik machen, damit alle die blockieren koennen. t***t( 481) ist tootbrush...


----------



## chowi (23. September 2010)

Wenn es eine Automatik zum bieten gibt,
so könnte es auch eine zur Rücknahme geben?


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

moeglich. mich aergert nur, dass ebay trotz mehrfachen berichtens nichts tut. die tiogas werden am ende fuer 42euro an 4***4( 69) gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (23. September 2010)

Man beachte *§10 Abs. 1 *in den *Ebay AGB*:
_"Nach einer berechtigten Gebotsrücknahme kommt zwischen dem Mitglied, das  nach Ablauf der Auktion aufgrund der Gebotsrücknahme wieder  Höchstbietender ist und dem Anbieter kein Vertrag zustande."_

Das wissen aber leider die wenigsten.


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

wichtig ist, dass die verkaeufer das wissen - und den meisten faellt vermutlich gar nichts ungewoehnliches auf. nur halt, dass ihr teil ueberraschend wenig gebracht hat. es sollte aber gar nicht erst dazu kommen.


----------



## trinkdöner (23. September 2010)

Naja ne Mail mit der Gebotsrücknahme bekommt man ja schon ...


----------



## newsboy (23. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> moeglich. mich aergert nur, dass ebay trotz mehrfachen berichtens nichts tut. die tiogas werden am ende fuer 42euro an 4***4( 69) gehen.



ist ja eigentlich nicht im sinne von ebay... wenn die teile güstig weggehen.



trinkdöner schrieb:


> Naja ne Mail mit der Gebotsrücknahme bekommt man ja schon ...



ja klar, da ist die auktion aber schon fertig.

man könnte aber mit snipers mitspielen, wenn man ein teil haben möchte.


----------



## nio (23. September 2010)

Hat denn schon jemand dem Verkäufer Bescheid gegeben? Der könnte die drei Gesellen doch einfach ausschließen und so die Auktion normal unter fairen Bedingungen weiterlaufen lassen.

Oder ist von euch schon einer spitz und will 2 Sekunden vor Schluss 42,01 Euro eingeben?


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

der verkaeufer hat sich ein paar posts weiter oben schon zu wort gemeldet. 
42.01 geht nicht da 4***4( 69) ja 155euro geboten hat. 154euro snipen waer mal was  aber dann kauft er's halt nicht.

ein gebot hat tootbrush schon zurueck genommen. eins von 19 in den letzten 6 monaten...

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=290475890094


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (23. September 2010)

Aber wenn der derzeit Höchstbietende sein Gebot zurückzieht, fällt der Preis wieder auf das letzte Höchstgebot, also 42.-
EDIT: achso, Du hast natürlich Recht ;-)


----------



## maxim-DD (23. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ja, da steht halt das. trotzdem gelingt es denen, das gebot 3 sekunden vor ende zurueck zu nehmen. kannst ja mal die IDs von d***s( 44)  und  4***4( 69) publik machen, damit alle die blockieren koennen. t***t( 481) ist tootbrush...



d***s( 44) ist odessitka42( 44) kommt aus USA
4***4( 69) ist glasshouse848( 69 ) kommt aus USA
t***t( 481) ist tootbrush( 481 ) kommt aus, wie soll es denn anders sein, USA

EDIT: hab mal in der gebotsliste aufgeräumt & gesperrt.

EDIT: na hoffentlich geht das jetzt nicht, für mich, nach hinten los


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

danke. die sind in den usa registriert aber angesichts der gebote in deutschland und den artikeln, an denen sie interessiert sind, bin ich recht sicher, dass es keine "amerikaner" sind. aber wer weiss...


----------



## nio (23. September 2010)

Wie auch immer. So extrem nach hinten losgehen, wie es ohne die geniale Erkenntnis von Carsten gegangen wäre, wird es schon nicht. 

Grüße in unsere Landeshauptstadt.


----------



## santo77 (23. September 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> d***s( 44) ist odessitka42( 44) kommt aus USA
> 4***4( 69) ist glasshouse848( 69 ) kommt aus USA
> t***t( 481) ist tootbrush( 481 ) kommt aus, wie soll es denn anders sein, USA
> 
> ...



danke, ich finde das toll von dir, daß du das weitergibst, sind bei mir jetzt auch sicherheitshalber gesperrt.


----------



## bertel (23. September 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich wenn man eine Auktion vorzeitig beendet - hat man dann einen gültigen Kaufvertrag mit dem zu der Zeit Höchstbietenden?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. September 2010)

bertel schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich wenn man eine Auktion vorzeitig beendet - hat man dann einen gültigen Kaufvertrag mit dem zu der Zeit Höchstbietenden?



ab dem zeitpunkt der vorzeitigen beendigung ist die gebotsliste nicht mehr sichtbar und somit auch nicht, wer der höchstbieter war. der höchstbietende hat somit probleme zu beweisen, daß er überhaupt der höchstbietende war.

weiterhin wird es den höchstbietenden schwer fallen, an die kontaktdaten des "verkäufers" zu gelangen. 

und am ende wird sich der verkäufer immer darauf berufen, daß die ware vor auktionsende geklaut wurde oder schadhaft wurde. das gegenteil zu beweisen, wird dem höchstbietenden kaum gelingen

der rest ist blanke theorie, über den sich jurastudenten tagelang den kopf zerbrechen


----------



## CarstenB (23. September 2010)

zur vorzeitigen beendigung muessen die bestehenden gebote erst gestrichen werden und die sind samt maximalbetrag schon noch sichtbar.


----------



## shanesimons (23. September 2010)

Kapier ich nicht, hier steht doch:
Vorraussetzung:
Sie haben Ihr Gebot mindestens 12 Stunden vor Angebotsende abgegeben
Zulässig:
Ein Gebot kann zurückgenommen werden, wenn bis zum Angebotsende noch mehr als 12 Stunden verbleiben. Dabei werden auch alle früheren Gebote gelöscht. Falls Sie nur einen Fehler beheben möchten, aber immer noch an dem Artikel interessiert sind, müssen Sie ein neues Gebot abgeben. 
Nicht zulässig:
In den letzten 12 Stunden vor Angebotsende können Sie ein Gebot nur mit Zustimmung des Verkäufers zurücknehmen. 

Das sind so auch meine Erfahrungen, wie kann denn sowas dann passieren. Kann doch nicht sein, das man davor nicht gefeit ist.


----------



## bertel (24. September 2010)

Beenden und die Gebote streichen meinte ich nicht. Gab es nicht mal eine Funktion "Gebot vorzeitig beenden um an den Höchstbietenden zu verkaufen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (24. September 2010)

bertel schrieb:


> Beenden und die Gebote streichen meinte ich nicht. Gab es nicht mal eine Funktion "Gebot vorzeitig beenden um an den Höchstbietenden zu verkaufen"?



meinte ich auch gehört zu haben... aber wie und ob's noch geht weiss ich nicht, bin kein verkäufer.


----------



## bertel (24. September 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> ..., bin kein verkäufer.



Ich auch nicht 

Aber falls es diese Funktion geben sollte würde ich das an Ronnys Stelle mal antesten.


----------



## bratfass (24. September 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> meinte ich auch gehört zu haben... aber wie und ob's noch geht weiss ich nicht, bin kein verkäufer.



Hi,

Wenn Du als Verkäufer eine Auktion vorzeitig beendest, erscheint immer eine Auswahl (wenn schon Gebote abgegeben wurden) "Gebote streichen und Auktion beenden" oder "Auktion beenden und Artikel an den Höchstbietenden verkaufen"

Gruss

Micha


----------



## maxim-DD (24. September 2010)

wenn ich mal ein angebot vorzeitig beenden musste,
hab ich das getan und da kam nix mit geboten streichen usw.

de ronny


----------



## tokaido1992 (24. September 2010)

Falls jemand gerad im Lotto gewonnen oder eine Bank überfallen hat und niht weiß wohin mit dem Geld.

Hier ein parr passende Angebote aus der Bucht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grafton-Re-Entry...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item230a5436e4

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grafton-Speed-Co...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item230a546046

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grafton-Set-/150497144241?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item230a542db1

http://cgi.ebay.de/grafton-sc-II-re...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item27b53c03dd


----------



## CarstenB (24. September 2010)

wenn man hier auktionen mit utopischen sofortkaufpreisen posten wollte, haette man pausenlos zu tun und der thread waer unendlich lang. hier geht's um auktionen, die tatsaechlich utopische preise erzielt haben. und idealerweise auch bezahlt wurden.


----------



## wubu (24. September 2010)

Was ich hier im Forum NIE verstehen werde, ist, daß hier ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 50 Euro für ein zerschrammtes XTR 900er Schaltwerk und *weit* über  100 Euro für eine neues (die gabs vor 10 Jahren *NEU* für 50 Euro!!!) gezahlt wird und bei nagelneuen Teilen, die zum damaligen Neupreis angeboten werden gleich von "utopischen" Preisen gesprochen wird.


----------



## CarstenB (24. September 2010)

sind damals wirklich 600dm fuer grafton bremshebel bezahlt worden? schoen bloed.
was war denn der listenpreis vom m900 schaltwerk? die gabs 96/97 sogar fuer noch weniger als 50e im ausverkauf. ist aber total irrelevant fuer die heutigen preise.

und utopisch ist ein preis in dem moment, wo es genug beispiele gibt, dass vergleichbare artikel wiederholt deutlich weniger erzielt haben.


----------



## nio (25. September 2010)

Richtig!
Der Marktmechanismus, bestimmt durch Angebot und Nachfrage, reguliert den Preis. Ohne Zweifel ist das Angebot an M900er Schaltwerken um einiges geringer als zur Ausverkaufszeit vor 13 Jahren. Das damalige eher geringere Intersse an dem "alten" Zeugs hat halt zu solch niedrigen Preisen geführt. Heute sieht die Sache entgegengesetzt aus. Auch wenn die Personenkreis der Interessenten nicht sehr hoch ist, so führt die vergleichsweise geringe Verfügbarkeit zu deutlich höheren Preisen als damals. 

Wie Carsten richtig sagt, ist ein utopischer Preis ein für den momentanen Zeitpunkt eher unüblicher Marktpreis, der nach oben abweicht. Der Zeitpunkt der Preisbestimmung, besser die gegenwärtig vorherrschenden Marktbedingungen definieren ob der Preis utopisch ist. Was heute als ein viel zu hoher Preis angesehen wird, kann sich in einem Jahr als Normalpreis, gar als Schnäppchen oder als Oberwucher herausstellen. 
Das ist auch bei Classic-Bikes und -Teilen wie in allen anderen Märkten: Goldmarkt, Energiemarkt, Aktienmarkt, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (25. September 2010)

odessitka42 ist m.e. ein wertes mitglied dieser gemeinschaft hier, ich muss mal kramen hinter welchem nick sich die ratte verbirgt.

ciao
flo


----------



## wtb_rider (25. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> .
> was war denn der listenpreis vom m900 schaltwerk?



189,- mack hammse glaube ich gekostet.


----------



## bubble blower (25. September 2010)

Danke an CarstenB, maxim_DD und die anderen an dem Betrugsthema beteiligten Mitglieder! 
bb


----------



## elsepe (25. September 2010)

odessitka42 gilt dem dann auch dein dank?


----------



## CarstenB (25. September 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> odessitka42 ist m.e. ein wertes mitglied dieser gemeinschaft hier, ich muss mal kramen hinter welchem nick sich die ratte verbirgt.
> 
> ciao
> flo



angesichts der teile auf die die scharf sind, hab ich gemutmasst, dass sie auch hier aktiv sind. daher hab ich es hier publik gemacht. sie haben zumindest laut feedback listen auch mit leuten von hier gedealt.


----------



## mkberlin (26. September 2010)

bratfass schrieb:


> *"Auktion beenden und Artikel an den Höchstbietenden verkaufen"*



...ja genau, und in dem fall hätte man ihm die 155 euro überbügeln müssen - nur mal so zum test. 
sollte man machen wenn man eine rechtsschutzversicherung und viel zeit und langeweile hat. denn freiwillig zahlt der natürlich nicht. aber immerhin hat man dann, so fern die reale ebay identität stimmt, auch mal die möglichkeit ein bißchen streß zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obi-wan-mtb (26. September 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht, hier steht doch:
> Vorraussetzung:
> Sie haben Ihr Gebot mindestens 12 Stunden vor Angebotsende abgegeben
> Zulässig:
> ...



Ich habe Ebay kontaktiert ueber die Grafton bremmsgriffe und die 12 stunden regelement. Beim Graftons waren es ja nur einige Sekunden....!
Wenn ich antwort von Ebay bekomme melde ich es natuerlich hier.
Vielleicht haben auch schon andere Ebay kontaktiert?
Auch habe ich piermont bikes (verkaufer von die Graftons) geschrieben und er hat mich gemeldet das da "shill bidders" gegeben hat und Ebay ist "investigating this", aber das wissen wir ja schon...


Marcel


----------



## Deleted 30552 (26. September 2010)

stichwort gebotsabschirmung:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbp9ef_abzocke-bei-ebay_news

http://www.falle-internet.de/de/html/ap_abschirm.php

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_5466p1#post39147  man lese jeweils das zitat


----------



## Stadtkind (26. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TIOGA-T-BONE-...parts_SR&hash=item4152dd0ce3&autorefresh=true

56!!!


----------



## MKAB (27. September 2010)

Sorry, für o/t, aber um das nochmal aufzugreifen:
Das Schlimmste an dieser ganzen eBay-Betrügerei ist m.M.n., dass dem Verkäufer jegliche Handhabe einer (nachträglichen) wirksamen Sanktion genommen wurde. "Rachebewertungen", also negatives Feedback, kann man als Verkäufer nicht mehr geben und die "neutralen" Bewertungen verschwinden in der Statistik (bzw. erscheinen nicht in der Feedback-Anzahl hinter dem Username). Sieht man ja auch bei den 3 genannten Kandidaten: die haben ein 100%iges Feedback 

Ich bin selbst damals 2mal durch "Rachebewertungen" geschädigt worden und habe mich zunächst gefreut, dass dies nun nicht mehr möglich ist. ABER: wenn man selbst häufiger - und dann evtl. auch noch wertigere Sachen - auf eBay verkauft, fühlt man sich schon teilweise recht hilflos 

Ich zumindest habe mit dem "Support" ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da wird "geprüft" (=verzögert) und "sich rausgehalten" (=ist-uns-schei$$egal) und geraten, "den Käufer erstmal zu kontaktieren" (=da-käm-ich-nie-selber-drauf) und "sich untereinander zu einigen" (=wie-war-noch-gleich-der-Stundensatz-eines-Anwalts?).

Sicherlich ist der Schutz vor "Rachebewertungen" richtig und auch nötig gewesen, aber so? 
Auch seit einer Doku über Mietnomaden denke ich immer mal wieder darüber nach, wie sich ein geeignetes (faires & legales) Feedback-System oder eine Plattform machen lassen könnte, die berechtige Interessen von seriösen Marktteilnehmern schützt...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. September 2010)

.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. September 2010)

Das Thema klang schonmal an: Was ist denn, wenn jetzt 58 bzw. 58,5 Minuten vor Schluss "auffällige Gebote" eingehen würden und der Verkäufer den Braten riecht und die Auktion beendet. 

Normalerweise würde der Höchstbietende ja auf Erfüllung des Vertrages pochen (wenn er nicht in betrügerischer Absicht handelt)....das ist ja die graue übliche Theorie über die sich die Juristen die Köpfe zerbrechen.

Wie wäre es umgekehrt? Hat der aktuell Höchstbietende, dem der Verkäufer die betrügerische Absicht der Gebotsabschirmung unterstellt, eine Abnahmeverpflichtung zu dem überhöhten Gebot? Und kommt man als Verkäufer an die Daten des zum Zeitpunkt der vorzeitigen Beendung höchsten Bieters???
Das wäre doch viel spaßiger... richel, raschel, nei ins Taschel...


----------



## Deleted 30552 (28. September 2010)

bertel schrieb:


> Beenden und die Gebote streichen meinte ich nicht. Gab es nicht mal eine Funktion "Gebot vorzeitig beenden um an den Höchstbietenden zu verkaufen"?



im Zusammenhang mit einer Gebotsabschirmung ...

einer der Gebotsbschirmer würde das Teil zwangsläufig zu seinem vollkommen überhöhten Preis erwerben 

die frage ist nur, ob er jemals bezahlen würde


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. September 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> im Zusammenhang mit einer Gebotsabschirmung ...
> 
> einer der Gebotsbschirmer würde das Teil zwangsläufig zu seinem vollkommen überhöhten Preis erwerben
> 
> die frage ist nur, ob er jemals bezahlen würde



In die Richtung zielte meine Frage ^^. Ist das Fakt, dass ein Vertrag zustande kommt oder eine Vermutung?


----------



## SCM (29. September 2010)

Der Vertrag kommt zustande, wenn ein _Konsens_ zwischen Käufer und Höchstbietendem besteht. Dieser lautet:

Käufer bei Abgabe des Gebots: Ich kaufe den Artikel zu dem Preis, der bei Ablauf der Auktionszeit durch die Bietautomatik bestimmt wurde, sofern keinerlei Manipulation am Gebotsverlauf vorgenommen wurde.

Verkäufer _*bereits beim Einstellen(!)*_ des Artikels: Ich verkaufe an den bei Ablauf der Auktionszeit Höchstbietenden, sofern keinerlei Manipulation am Gebotsverlauf vorgenommen wird.

Eine vorzeitige Beendigung durch den Verkäufer erzeugt von vornherein einen _Dissens_, denn er gibt nach aussen zu erkennen, das Umstände eingetreten sind, die das Zustandekommen des Vertrages bzw. dessen Erfüllung verhindern (Zerstörung der Sache etc.). Ein zu geringer Verkaufspreis ist kein solcher Grund, daher ist der Verkäufer in jedem Fall verpflichtet, zu erfüllen, auch wenn er das Gebot vorzeitig beendet. Ob die _bloße Vermutung_ einer Manipulation des Gebotsverlaufs durch den Käufer überhaupt ausreicht, um die Auktion beenden zu können, ist fraglich.

Eine vorzeitige Beendigung durch den Verkäufer erzeugt jedoch keine Abnahmepflicht des -wenn auch in betrügerischer Absicht- Höchstbietenden, da dieser, wie oben ausgeführt, die Willenserklärung abgegeben hat, zum durch die Bietautomatik bestimmten Preis bei *ordnungsgemäßem Zeitablauf* der Auktion kaufen zu wollen. Ein ordnungsgemäßer Zeitablauf liegt jedoch bei vorzeitiger Beendigung nicht vor. Kurz gesagt: Der Verkäufer kann den Betrüger nicht betrügen. 

In diesem Zusammenhang sei angemerkt, dass auch das Hochbieten durch den Verkäufer mittels eines Zweitaccounts keine Verpflichtung des Käufers erzeugt, zum hochgesteigerten Preis zu erwerben. Der Käufer gibt nämlich bei Abgabe seines "Gebotes" nicht die Willenserklärung ab, in jedem Fall zum Höchstpreis kaufen zu wollen. Vielmehr gibt er zu erkennen, zu dem Preis kaufen zu wollen, der bei_ *ordnungsgemäßem Verlauf der Auktion** im Wettstreit mit anderen Bietern*_ (und eben nicht dem Verkäufer) durch die Bietautomatik bei Zeitablauf als Höchstpreis festgesetzt wird, _maximal_ zum eingegebenen Höchstgebot. Ein vom Verkäufer gepushter Preis ist jedoch ein manipulativer Eingriff in den Gebotsverlauf, so dass der Auktionsgewinner nicht verpflichtet ist, den gepushten Preis zu zahlen.

Bevor man der Handvoll "Abschirmer" Fernsehbeiträge widmet, sollte man die 10hoch5 täglichen Zweitaccounts-Hochbieter mit Heugabeln und brennenden Fackeln aus der Stadt jagen und diesen Eingriffen für immer und ewig einen Riegel vorschieben. Die täglich "erpushte" Summe liegt um Größenordnungen über dem Schaden, den Abschirmer anrichten und die kriminelle Energie ist auch nicht geringer. Nur scheint beim Pushen allgemein das Unrechtsbewusstsein zu fehlen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. September 2010)

...die beiden übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen sind mir auch noch geläufig, jetzt wo man wieder dran erinnert wird EINS SUPER ERKLÄRUNG!!! DANKE!!!

Bleibt nur die Frage, wie man den 2.Account entlarven kann??? aber das führt wohl zu weit.

...und auch wenn meine Fragen in die Richtung zielten, dass sie eventuell "kriminelle Energie" erkennen ließen bzw. auf das Motto "wie Du mir, so ich Dir" verweisen, habe ich auch schon reichlich Sachen für 1.- Euro verkauft! Die Schlussfolgerung ist auch immer ganz einfach: Mehr war es nicht wert! 

In der Praxis sind mir diese Betrügereien fremd, aber theoretisch hat es mich interessiert. 
Und in der Tat habe ich schon reichlich "Angebote an unterlegenen Bieter" erhalten, wo ich dann immer drauf antworte "ach, der Höchstbietende wollte es nicht? - dann denken wir uns den mal weg und dann wäre der Preis auch nicht 80.-, sondern z.B. 46.- gewesen, dafür nehme ich es..."...meistens hört man nichts mehr und das ist auch gut so, weil ich mit Betrügern nicht gerne Geschäfte mache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (29. September 2010)

nur um es nochmal herauszustellen - es reicht doch der Satz aus den AGB´s



> »Nach einer berechtigten Gebotsrücknahme kommt  zwischen dem Mitglied, dass nach Ablauf der Auktion aufgrund der  Gebotsrücknahme wieder Höchstbietender ist und dem Anbieter kein Vertrag  zustande. Anbieter und Höchstbietender können sich einigen, dass ein  Vertrag zustande kommt.



Der Satz gefällt mir sehr gut 
Da können noch Tausend Leute ankündigen den Artikel auf jeden Fall abholen zu wollen oder mit angeblichen Kaufvertrag zu drohen - es nütz nichts.
Nur wenn der Anbieter sein OK gibt kann der verbleibende Höchstbietende das Teil erwerben!


----------



## shanesimons (29. September 2010)

So wie es aussieht sind
4***4( 69)/glasshouse848( 69 )
und
t***t( 481)/tootbrush( 481 )
nicht mehr bei ebay angemeldet, zumindest jetzt nicht mehr unter dem Namen.


----------



## LVM (29. September 2010)

dann lesen sie vermutlich hier mit od: kam was von ebay selbst?


----------



## SCM (29. September 2010)

andy1 schrieb:


> nur um es nochmal herauszustellen - es reicht doch der Satz aus den AGB´s



Njaaa...dazu muss erwähnt werden, dass die ebay AGB weder unmittelbar noch analog im Vertragsverhältnis Käufer/Verkäufer zur Anwendung kommen, sondern lediglich eine Auslegungsgrundlage darstellen. Individualvereinbarungen zwischen den Parteien haben Vorrang. 

Der BGH greift bei der Beurteilung des Vertragsschlusses überhaupt nicht auf die AGB des Plattformbetreibers zurück. Letztlich umschreibt der aus den AGB zitierte Satz ohnehin gültiges BGB-Vertragsrecht.


----------



## maxim-DD (29. September 2010)

LVM schrieb:


> dann lesen sie vermutlich hier mit od: kam was von ebay selbst?



gesonderte email kam von den bucht-managern nicht, steht nur bei den angeboten wo sie unterwegs waren bzw. rausgeschmissen wurden 

de ronny


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. September 2010)

SCM schrieb:


> Eine vorzeitige Beendigung durch den Verkäufer erzeugt jedoch keine Abnahmepflicht des -wenn auch in betrügerischer Absicht- Höchstbietenden, da dieser, wie oben ausgeführt, die Willenserklärung abgegeben hat, zum durch die Bietautomatik bestimmten Preis bei *ordnungsgemäßem Zeitablauf* der Auktion kaufen zu wollen. Ein ordnungsgemäßer Zeitablauf liegt jedoch bei vorzeitiger Beendigung nicht vor. Kurz gesagt: Der Verkäufer kann den Betrüger nicht betrügen.




ich hatte bereits den fall, daß ein (sehr freundlicher) anbieter die auktion vorzeitig beendet hat, ohne mich als höchstbieter zu streichen. (hatte nichts mit fahrradteilen zu tun)  

resultat: ich bekam von ebay so eine mail mit dem betreff "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, der Artikel  ... gehört Ihnen!" Die würde dann natürlich auch der abschirmer bekommen. 

ok, ok. man braucht sich wenig hoffnungen zu machen, daß der abschirmer jemals eine zahlung in höhe seines (vollkommen überhöhten) gebots vornehmen wird.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. September 2010)

andy1 schrieb:


> nur um es nochmal herauszustellen - es reicht doch der Satz aus den AGB´s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in diesem fernsehbeitrag waren gleich 8 russen zu besuch und wollten "ihr" motorrad abholen:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbp9ef_abzocke-bei-ebay_news

"Nein" zu sagen, fällt einem da sicherlich schwer


----------



## Xiper (3. Oktober 2010)

http://njs-keirin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hubs.html

1790usd für einen satz naben...


----------



## shanesimons (3. Oktober 2010)

Xiper schrieb:


> http://njs-keirin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hubs.html
> 
> 1790usd für einen satz naben...



Hat ja aber auch (noch?) keiner gekauft, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagleeagle (11. Oktober 2010)

Wahnsinn!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-MC2-/280566459275?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item4153106b8b


----------



## Al-Capone (11. Oktober 2010)

eagleeagle schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Klein-Attitude-MC2-/280566459275?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4153106b8b



Völlig krank!


----------



## gtbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

Habs "live" verfolgt und die letzten 20Sekunden waren einfach nur abgebrüht....


----------



## Zaskar1998 (12. Oktober 2010)

Na das passt hier doch auch gut rein . . .


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160487588980&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BjoernS (13. Oktober 2010)

...manmanman...n Umwerfer für über 250 Ocken

http://cgi.ebay.de/PAUL-409-Umwerfe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0acd5c59

...okay Neu & OVPaul, aber naja...


----------



## divergent! (13. Oktober 2010)

jut ist zwar nicht billig aber find ich durchaus noch im rahmen. teilweise gehen die schaltwerke fürs doppelte weg.

aber den startpreis für diesen öden umwerfer find ich gaga:

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIMPLEX-JUY-53-c...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a078de96f


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarienracer (14. Oktober 2010)

Noch nen Tretlager gefällig

http://cgi.ebay.com/Edco-Competitio...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1607d158
da nehm ich gleich ein Phil Wood kostet nur 150$
ok sowas kauft auch keiner.


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Oktober 2010)

barbarienracer schrieb:


> Noch nen Tretlager gefällig
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Edco-Competitio...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1607d158
> da nehm ich gleich ein Phil Wood kostet nur 150$
> ok sowas kauft auch keiner.



pah, arsc.. offen würd ick sagen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330484277148&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

schon besser....


----------



## muttipullover (25. Oktober 2010)

Für eine gebrauchte Kassette 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270649029307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

@Koe: Da haste ja echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht.  Aber ich gönne es dir.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

